# Sean's Windows 8 Install & Optimization Guide for SSDs & HDDs



## Sean Webster

*System Preparation!*
Be sure to not only go over my checklist but to make your own and see if you need to do anything else or not. Feel free to share any changes you make.

*The Checklist:*

Read your motherboard manual! This saves you the hassle of asking which SATA port is which and much more; almost everything is in there!
If your hardware is overclocked please revert to stock clocks for installation to prevent data corruption.
Enable AHCI SATA mode in the UEFI/BIOS. Use RAID mode if you are going to use a RAID array or Intel SRT aka. SSD caching. Guide here: (link)
Check to see if ACPI 2.0 or newer is in the UEFI/BIOS and enable it if it is there, if not then don't worry about it.
Check and see if there is an update to the firmware of your SSD/HDD and update if necessary. Storage drivers, firmware, and utilities here: (link)
Disconnect all the drives but the one you are installing to. You will reconnect them in step 5 of "*System Setup after Installation.*" This is to prevent the installer from installing the Windows 8/8.1 boot partition on another drive in the system.
If you are using a SSD use the native Intel or AMD SATA 3Gb/s or SATA 6Gb/s ports, I advise that you do *NOT* use the Marvell or other 3rd party SATA ports for your SSD/HDD.
*The installation of Windows 8/8.1!*
The installation process is pretty straight forward. Just put in your install media, boot from it, and follow the onscreen instructions. Once you complete installation a and get to the start screen move on to the "*Now It's Time For The System Set Up and Optimization!*" section.

Here however, I am going to show you how to install on either MBR (Master Boot Record) formatted or GPT (GUID Partition Table) formatted disks. By default Windows will use MBR, but for UEFI motherboards you can use GPT. You can decide to use either if you have an UEFI motherboard. If you have a BIOS use MBR. Some quick advantages that GPT offers over MBR are: boot from 2.2TB+ capacity drives, create more than 4 primary partitions, more security, and better data integrity.

For those who have the fast boot feature in their UEFI, I suggest they use the GPT install. Fast boot along with a compatible UEFI GOP GFX card will allow for boot speeds around the 6-12 second range vs 20-25 second range. If you do not have a GOP compatible GFX card, usually you can usually get a GOP firmware from the manufacturer's forum or possibly here on OCN. If you don't have a GFX card, the onboard Intel iGPU GFX allows for fast boot.

Also, you can enable secure boot to help keep the system more secure as it prevents other OSes from booting. When trying to boot from bootable media, make sure you disable secure boot first!

If you guys ever get an issue with a system image restoration with GPT this may help. (link)

*Configure a drive using a BIOS/UEFI motherboard and MBR format:*


Spoiler: ->



*Booting and partitioning of Windows 8/8.1:*

Boot from your Windows 8/8.1 installation media.
After booting you see the Install Windows 8/8.1 screen, press *Shift + F10* to open command prompt.
At the command prompt, type *Diskpart*, press Enter.
Type *List Disk*, press Enter.
Type *Select Disk #* (where *#* is the number your drive shows up as), press Enter.
Type *Clean*, press Enter.
Type *Exit*, press Enter.
Close the Command Prompt window.
Click the "Next" button.
Click the "Install now" button.
Put in your product key and click the "Next" button.
Accept the terms and click the "Next" button.
Choose "Custom: Install Windows only (advanced)."
Click "New" and then click the "Apply" button. Two partitions should appear. Click the bottom partition.
Click the "OK" button and then click the "Next" button.
From then on follow the on screen instructions till you get to the desktop.
*Video Tut:*



*Configure drive using an UEFI motherboard and GPT format:*


Spoiler: Info on GPT



This guide is for utilizing a Microsoft Operating System (Apple OS and Linux distros, may require different steps).

A UEFI (GPT) boot drive can only be configured from a blank "unallocated" drive. The drive must initially contain no partitions or formatting. When configuring the blank drive as a boot drive, (GPT Boot), it is necessary to configure your drive utilizing 3 partitions. Your motherboard should be an UEFI enabled motherboard. Although a BIOS can be configured (through hacks) to boot GPT drives, that configuration is beyond the scope of this guide. When configuring a GPT boot drive, only x64 (64-bit) OSes support this feature. x86 (32-bit) Windows installations do not support GPT boot devices. If the steps are performed properly, Windows installation media from Vista SP1 and above are GPT "aware" when launched from a device marked as "UEFI" in the boot device list. Earlier versions of Windows, can have attached storage formatted as GPT, but these volumes cannot be booted from.

The four partitions involved in a GPT boot are as follows:

*Recovery* - 300MB

*ESP* - 100MB - This is the UEFI System partition. It is the First partition that is placed on the drive. This partition contains the EFI boot loader, hardware abstraction layer (HAL), drivers, and other pre-OS utilities utilized Pre-Boot by the UEFI during its boot or system check processes. Windows 8/8.1 requires that this partition be formatted as FAT32.

*MSR* - 128MB - This partition is the Microsoft Reserved Partition. It is a required partition for any GPT formatted drive under Windows. This partition will initially be empty after you install Windows, but will be used later by the OS when performing certain disk tasks. GPT disks do not allow for hidden sectors (as was the case with MBR). This space is reserved for software operations that formerly used hidden sectors. You will not format this partition.

*Data Partition* - This is the remainder of your drive that will contain the OS, User Data, programs, etc.

*Benefits of a UEFI/GPT boot disk vs. MBR:*

Although not currently applicable to SSDs, GPT disks can exceed the 2.2TB bootable limit of a MBR partitioned drive. MBR drives are limited to four partition table entries, unless a secondary "extended" partition structure is created.
Data critical to platform operation is located in partitions, and not in un-partitioned or "hidden" sectors which in certain instances, can lead to system instability. Data contained in hidden sectors that result in system problems are difficult to debug.
GPT disks use primary and backup partition tables for redundancy and 32-bit cyclic redundancy check (CRC32) fields for improved partition data structure integrity.
A UEFI boot is more secure, and less vulnerable to pre-boot malware.
A system utilizing a UEFI boot, will boot and recover from sleep faster than the same machine using MBR.
UEFI is the future, and as different implementations of UEFI mature, UEFI will be used for much more than just booting a computer.






Spoiler: Click here to see guide!



Note first on UEFI boot: http://www.overclock.net/t/1429005/ocz-vertex-4-256gb-windows-7-efi-boot#post_20862366
Quote:


> ...unless you disable the Compatibility Support Module (CSM) either directly with a setting in the BIOS, or via enabling Secure Boot (disabling CSM is a side affect of this), a Windows installation otherwise configured for EFI booting will not boot in EFI mode.


*Booting and partitioning of GPT for Windows 8/8.1:*

Boot from the Windows 8/8.1 install media (You must initiate this boot from a device labeled as a UEFI device, or the installation of Windows 8/8.1 will produce an error that the OS cannot be installed to a GPT partition) These UEFI boot devices will have a prefix *UEFI:* "name of your device", and show as a boot option in your UEFI.
After booting to the UEFI device you see the Install Windows 8/8.1 screen, press *Shift + F10* to open a command prompt.
Type *Diskpart*, press Enter
Type *List Disk* , press Enter
Type *Select Disk #* (where # is the number your drive shows up as), press Enter
Type *Clean*, press Enter
Type *Convert GPT*, press Enter
Type *Exit*, press Enter.
Close the Command Prompt window.
Click the "Next" button.
Click the "Install now" button.
Put in your product key and click the "Next" button.
Accept the terms and click the "Next" button.
Choose "Custom: Install Windows only (advanced)."
Click "New" and then click the "Apply" button. Four partitions should appear. Click the bottom partition.
Click the "OK" button and then click the "Next" button.
From then on follow the on screen instructions till you get to the desktop.
*Note:* If you can't boot after the install you need to make sure the boot is set to "Windows Boot Manager" in the UEFI. Also, important info.


----------



## Sean Webster

*Now It's Time For The System Set Up and Optimization!*
Ok, optimizations are split up into three sections. The first of which is the "*System Setup after Installation:*" section. This one is the most important one to look over. Even if you set up your system already still look this part over, especially you people who are using OS cloning/migrating software! The next section, "*Optimizations after System Setup:*," is more of an optional set of optimizations to get a little more out of your system. You do not need to do them all, read what each one does and see if it could help you improve your system. And finally there is the "*System Maintenance:*" section in which there is info on how to keep your system maintained and in tip top shape, feel free to suggest anything to add.

Furthermore, I advise making a system image at this point and after complete system set up (link). But you don't need to. It is just easier for me than reinstalling later.

*System Setup after Installation:*


Spoiler: ->



*Be sure to see if the steps apply for either SSDs only or applies to both SSDs/HDDs.
For example...
You install the OS onto a HDD, only do the steps marked SSD/HDD.
You install the system on a SSD then do the steps marked SSD/HDD and SSD only.*


*Hibernation File:* Applies to SSDs/HDDs (You need hibernation enabled for "fast startup" (Hybrid Boot))
I advise you keep your hibernation file as it will allow for fast start up. If you don't use hibernation mode, disabling it will save you several GB of disk space. If you do use hibernation mode, you can still shrink the hibernation file size. I say to do it at this point if you want to b/c it prevents extra writes as well. Also, hibernation is different than the normal sleep mode. In Windows 8 it will allow you to have "fast startup" when it is enabled. (link)


Spoiler: If you really want to disable or shrink it click me!




Go to the Desktop.
Press the "Windows Key" + "X" on your keyboard.
Click the "Command Prompt (Admin)" option.
Type *powercfg -h off* and press enter to delete it or type *powercfg -h -size 75* and press enter to shrink it.




*System Protection:* Applies to SSDs/HDDs
You will not be able to run a system restore with system protection this disabled. However, disabling system protection will save you several GB of disk space, and saves time when installing new stuff since no restore points are created. I say to do it at this point if you want to because it prevents extra writes if you have a SSD. Personally I use system restore and it is nice to restore back a day or two when there is an issue i am encountering, it only takes up a tiny bit of space my SSD (3.58GB) so I leave it.
Press the "Windows Key" + "Pause|Break Key" on your keyboard.
Click "System protection" (it's on the left side).
Select "Local disk (C (System)."
Click the "Configure..." button.
Click "Disable system protection" or using the slider adjust to the "Max Usage" size desired.
Click "OK."

*Page file:* Applies to SSDs/HDDs
If you shrink your page file most people recommend 512MB or 1024MB, the minimum for a dump file to be created is 400MB. I suggest that if you have 4GB of RAM or less or do heavy multitasking do not disable the page file just shrink it to a reasonable size because the rule of having page file equal to or set to 1.5x the amount of your RAM is outdated. Several programs use page file when enabled like VMWare, some games, graphics software, MS office, etc. Windows 8 does use the page file if present and will only use it when it is efficient to do so. Page file is also read at boot to speed things up. Do not put the page file on a RAM disk, it is much better to have it on the SSD or HDD. (Why to have the page file on an SSD) (Why to not have page file on a RAM disk)
Press the "Windows Key" + "Pause|Break Key" on your keyboard.
Click "Advanced system settings" (it's on the left side).
Under "Performance" click the "Settings..." button.
Go to the "Advanced" tab.
Under "Virtual memory" click "Change..."
At the top uncheck the "Automatically manage paging file size for all drives."
Select the C: drive.
Click "No paging file" radio button or click the "Custom size:" radio button and set the min and max to what you like.
Click the "Set" button.
Click the "OK" button.
Click the "OK" button when the "System Properties" window appears.
Click the "OK" button.
Click the "OK" button.
When the "Microsoft Windows" window appears click "Restart Later."

*Shutdown for the first time:* Applies to SSDs/HDDs
This applies all the changes and you should have a nice amount of free space now. If you have any secondary drives plug them in now.
Press the "Alt Key" + "F4 Key" on your keyboard.
Choose "Shutdown" from the drop down menu.
Click the "OK" button.
Power back on your PC once the shutdown has finished to continue.

*Install Motherboard Drivers:* Applies to SSDs/HDDs
This is to ensure your components will work properly and efficiently.
Attain drivers for your motherboard, graphics card, sound card, and etc. via. download or installation disk, preferably the most up to date ones from the manufacturer's website.
Install as instructed and restart as needed.

*Install newest SATA and chipset drivers:* Applies to SSDs/HDDs
This it to make sure your SSD/HDD run in tip top shape.
For AMD systems, use the newest chipset driver. (link)
For Intel systems, use the newest Rapid Storage Technology driver. (link)
For all other brands and products look here: (link)

*Run Windows Update:* Applies to SSDs/HDDs
Make sure every update is installed. It may take a few restarts. This will make sure your system has no vulnerabilities and will most likely solve any issues may encounter due to the updates not being installed. You can do this step later if you like, I just like to do it at this point myself.
Once done press the "Windows Key" + "F" on your keyboard and type *Windows Update*, press Enter.
It will be under "Settings," click the "Windows Update" icon.
Click the "Check for updates" button.
Install as needed.

*Power Options:* Applies to SSDs/HDDs
I recommend at least setting to high performance, as for laptops it is up to you, I would leave the default for a laptop. This step is so that Idle Time Garbage Collection can run for your SSD if you have one when the system is at idle rather than going to sleep and you get more performance out of your system just by setting it to high performance. But feel free to set it up however you like.
Go to the Desktop.
Press the "Windows Key" + "X" on your keyboard.
Click the "Power Options" option.
Click "Show additional plans."
Select the "High performance power plan" radio button.
Click "Change plan settings."
Click "Change advanced power settings."
Expand the "Hard disk" option and change the "Turn off hard disk after" setting to "Never."
Expand the "Sleep" option and change the "Sleep after" setting to "Never."
Click OK.

*Install virus protection and apps:* Applies to SSDs/HDDs
Windows 8 ships with antivirus built in. It is simple, light on resources and easy to use. Other antivirus's are not really needed. Though I suggest you have Malwarebytes as well. You can choose whatever you like though, it is up to you.
Go on the internet and install all your favorite apps.





*Optimizations after System Setup:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




*Move user folder locations to Secondary HDD:* If you have a small SSD, or you like or organize all your data on a secondary drive, this should be very useful to you.
Go to your User folder.
Right click your user folder you want to move (ex. the "My Pictures" folder).
Click "Properties."
Click the "Location" tab.
Change the destination to another location bu clicking "Move..." and selecting the destination (ex. "D:\Pictures").
*Note 1:* If there are two of the same folder in the User folder after the move (ie. My Documents "A" and My Documents "B") you should delete the empty one located on the C: drive. (May need to go into safe mode to delete it) Do not delete the other User folders, only duplicates that come up after the move within the User folder.
*Note 2:* If the folder already exists that you are linking it to you may want to merge the folders.

*Disable unneeded services:*
This is more for advanced users. This helps you go through and edit which services you want or not.
Press the "Windows Key" + 'R" on your keyboard and type *Services.msc*, press Enter.
Go to BlackViper.
Follow the info to your OS.

*Turn off Unused Windows 8 Features:*
This can help regain some space and free up resources by uninstalling unneeded features you never use.
Go to the Desktop.
Press the "Windows Key" + "X" on your keyboard.
Click the "Control Panel" option.
Go to "Programs."
Go to "Programs and Features."
Click "Turn Windows features on or off" from the left pane.
Now uncheck all the features that you don't use in Windows 8.
Click the "OK" button.
Restart the system for the changes to take effect.

*Disable UAC:*
Stops the annoying popups that ask "Are you sure you want to do something?"
Once done press the "Windows Key" + "F" on your keyboard and type *UAC*, press Enter.
It will be under "Settings," click the "Change User Account Control settings" icon.
Move slider to "Never notify."
Click the "OK" button.
Click "Yes."
Restart.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miggins*
> 
> It is also advised to disable or turn off UAC control for Win 8 by sliding the slider to "Never Notify" This actually does not DISABLE UAC - at all, it only reduces the amount of annoying messages you get - Disabling UAC requires you to go around and hack the registry (which you don't want to do anyway)
> 
> The way that Win 8 works differently to 7 in this respect Win 8 has another security system that involves an "Integrity" check which is a little more advanced than the UAC on its own. Even though you drop UAC to "Never Notify" it is not disabled. Win 8 uses some software called "App_container" as far as I can gather, a type of Sandbox for Apps.
> 
> If you hack your registry and disable UAC altogether, then you will never be able to run or install an APP with Metro.
> 
> If you want to hack it - "enableLUA" key and set it to 0 from the registry HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System.



*Disable GUI on boot:*
This speeds boot up a second or two. You will no longer see the boot splash screen.
Press the "Windows Key" + 'R" on your keyboard and type *MSConfig*, press Enter.
When the "System Configuration" window opens click the "Boot" tab.
Check the checkbox for "No GUI boot."
Click the "Apply" button and restart.

*Enable write back caching and turnoff windows write-caching buffer flushing on C:\ drive:*
Intel users read this: What's The Deal With Write-Cache Buffer Flushing? The performance improvement is not universal (some drives do not seem to like it for whatever reason), but it does usually apply to both SSDs and HDDs. HDDs are just at higher risk for data loss as they tend to be slower at writing their cache information to the drive and require more power when in operation, thus are less likely to finish writing everything to disk when there is a power failure. Many SSDs have enough power stored in their capacitors for the half second or so it takes to flush the buffer, most rotating platter drives do not. There is still some element of risk on most SSDs, but some (especially enterprise models) have a supercap specifically meant to power the drive long enough for a complete flush. Most consumer level drives do not have such a feature. In the end its about the level of risk you are willing to accept. Turning off buffer flushing on an HDD is moderately risky. On a normal SSD it's low risk (much faster random wirtes get data off the cache onto the NAND fast). On an enterprise SSD it's virtually no risk (supercapacitor gives these drives even more time to write data).
Press the "Windows Key" + "X" on your keyboard.
Click "Disk Management."
Right click C:\ drive.
Click "Properties."
Go to the "Hardware" tab.
Select your drive.
Click Properties."
Go to the "Policies" tab.
The "Enable write caching" box should be checked by default, if not tick the check mark.
Tick the check mark for "turnoff windows write-caching buffer flushing."
Click the "OK" button.
Once you do this reopen the policies tab and uncheck both boxes and then apply then open it again and recheck both boxes. Sometimes there is a glitch where it doesn't work the first time and you don't know it isn't working.

*Adjust drive indexing:*
Indexing creates and maintains a database of file attributes to use for search so results show up quicker. I tweak mine a bit to work on my secondary drive as well.
Press the "Windows Key" + "F" on your keyboard and type *Indexing Options*, press Enter.
It will be under "Apps," click the icon.
The "Indexing Options" window will pop up and you can adjust Indexing how you like.





*System Maintenance:*


Spoiler: ->



*CCleaner:*
CCleaner has to be the best "cleanup" utility I have ever used, it cleans up all your temp files and cleans your registry better than any other software I know. I have never had an issue with it over the last two years of using it. I have tried many others and CCleaner has come out to be the best. I highly recommend you use this as your sole maintenance cleanup software over everything else.

Download here: (link)

*Disk Cleanup:*
This is the integrated Disk Cleanup in Windows 8. I often use this after using CCleaner just in case CCleaner misses anything. Does a good job and I recommend you use it too.

Once done press the "Windows Key" + "F" on your keyboard and type *Disk Cleanup*, press Enter.
It will be under "Settings," click the "Free up disk space by deleting unnecessary files" icon.
Select your drive you want to clean.
Check any of the check boxes you wish.
Click "OK" button.
Click "Delete Files"
*Disk Defragment for HDDs and Optimize SSDs*
Haven't really had a need to use anything other than the built in disk defragmenter in Windows. It works good for me and since it is integrated I don't need to waste space on getting any 3rd party software. Also, with Windows 8, optimize runs TRIM automatically to your SSDs so you don't need to worry about them being defragmented or anything bad.

Once done press the "Windows Key" + "F" on your keyboard and type *Defragment*, press Enter.
It will be under "Settings," click the "Defragment your hard drive" icon.
Select your drive and click the "Optimize" button.
Alternatively you can use Defraggler for your HDDs: (link)

*Remove Start up Items and more:*
This is one of my favorite apps, just uncheck an item you wish to disable and it won't run upon start up. This can decrease your boot time as well as become a great troubleshooting tool.

Download Autouns here: (link)

*Space Sniffer:*
Cool app that lets you see what is taking up your space on your system and manage it.

Download Space Sniffer here: (link)



*You are done!*
Congrats! Now that all is over and your system is all set up, brand new, and ready to go I say have fun, be safe, and enjoy! I advise making another system image now so you can easily revert your system back to this point if anything goes wrong from any circumstance.


----------



## Sean Webster

*Windows 8 pointers*

*Alternative Start Menus:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Classic Shell
Pokki
Start8
StartIsBack
ViStart
RetroUI
Obit StartMenu8
StartW8
Power8




*Windows 8 shortcut keys:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Windows key: Switch between Modern Desktop Start screen and the last accessed application
Windows key + C: Access the charms bar
Windows key + Tab: Access the Modern Desktop Taskbar
Windows key + I: Access the Settings charm
Windows key + H: Access the Share charm
Windows key + K: Access the Devices charm
Windows key + Q: Access the Apps Search screen
Windows key + F: Access the Files Search screen
Windows key + W: Access the Settings Search screen
Windows key + P: Access the Second Screen bar
Windows key + Z: Brings up the App Bar when you have a Modern Desktop App running
Windows key + X: Access the Windows Tools Menu
Windows key + O: Lock screen orientation
Windows key + . : Move the screen split to the right
Windows key + Shift + . : Move the screen split to the left
Windows key + V: View all active Toasts/Notifications
Windows key + Shift + V: View all active Toasts/Notifications in reverse order
Windows key + PrtScn: Takes a screenshot of the screen and automatically saves it in the Pictures folder as Screenshot
Windows key + Enter: Launch Narrator
Windows key + E: Open Computer
Windows key + R: Open the Run dialog box
Windows key + U: Open Ease of Access Center
Windows key + Ctrl + F: Open Find Computers dialog box
Windows key + Pause/Break: Open the System page
Windows key + 1..10: Launch a program pinned on the Taskbar in the position indicated by the number
Windows key + Shift + 1..10: Launch a new instance of a program pinned on the Taskbar in the position indicated by the number
Windows key + Ctrl + 1..10: Access the last active instance of a program pinned on the Taskbar in the position indicated by the number
Windows key + Alt + 1..10: Access the Jump List of a program pinned on the Taskbar in the position indicated by the number
Windows key + B: Select the first item in the Notification Area and then use the arrow keys to cycle through the items Press Enter to open the selected item
Windows key + Ctrl + B: Access the program that is displaying a message in the Notification Area
Windows key + T: Cycle through the items on the Taskbar
Windows key + M: Minimize all windows
Windows key + Shift + M: Restore all minimized windows
Windows key + D: Show/Hide Desktop (minimize/restore all windows)
Windows key + L: Lock computer
Windows key + Up Arrow: Maximize current window
Windows key + Down Arrow: Minimize/restore current window
Windows key + Home: Minimize all but the current window
Windows key + Left Arrow: Tile window on the left side of the screen
Windows key + Right Arrow: Tile window on the right side of the screen
Windows key + Shift + Up Arrow: Extend current window from the top to the bottom of the screen
Windows key + Shift + Left/Right Arrow: Move the current window from one monitor to the next
Windows key + F1: Launch Windows Help and Support

PageUp: Scroll forward on the Modern Desktop Start screen
PageDown: Scroll backward on the Modern Desktop Start screen
Esc: Close a charm
Ctrl + Esc: Switch between Modern Desktop Start screen and the last accessed application
Ctrl + Mouse scroll wheel: Activate the Semantic Zoom on the Modern Desktop screen

Alt: Display a hidden Menu Bar
Alt + D: Select the Address Bar
Alt + P: Display the Preview Pane in Windows Explorer
Alt + Tab: Cycle forward through open windows
Alt + Shift + Tab: Cycle backward through open windows
Alt + F: Close the current window Open the Shut Down Windows dialog box from the Desktop
Alt + Spacebar: Access the Shortcut menu for current window
Alt + Esc: Cycle between open programs in the order that they were opened
Alt + Enter: Open the Properties dialog box of the selected item
Alt + PrtScn: Take a screen shot of the active Window and place it in the clipboard
Alt + Up Arrow: Move up one folder level in Windows Explorer (Like the Up Arrow in XP)
Alt + Left Arrow: Display the previous folder
Alt + Right Arrow: Display the next folder
Shift + Insert: CD/DVD Load CD/DVD without triggering Autoplay or Autorun
Shift + Delete: Permanently delete the item (rather than sending it to the Recycle Bin)
Shift + F6: Cycle backward through elements in a window or dialog box
Shift + F10: Access the context menu for the selected item
Shift + Tab: Cycle backward through elements in a window or dialog box
Shift + Click: Select a consecutive group of items
Shift + Click on a Taskbar button: Launch a new instance of a program
Shift + Right-click on a Taskbar button: Access the context menu for the selected item
Ctrl + A: Select all items
Ctrl + C: Copy the selected item
Ctrl + X: Cut the selected item
Ctrl + V: Paste the selected item
Ctrl + D: Delete selected item
Ctrl + Z: Undo an action
Ctrl + Y: Redo an action
Ctrl + N: Open a new window in Windows Explorer
Ctrl + W: Close current window in Windows Explorer
Ctrl + E: Select the Search box in the upper right corner of a window
Ctrl + Shift + N: Create new folder
Ctrl + Shift + Esc: Open the Windows Task Manager
Ctrl + Alt + Tab: Use arrow keys to cycle through open windows
Ctrl + Alt + Delete: Access the Windows Security screen
Ctrl + Click: Select multiple individual items
Ctrl + Click and drag an item: Copies that item in the same folder
Ctrl + Shift + Click and drag an item: Creates a shortcut for that item in the same folder
Ctrl + Tab: Move forward through tabs
Ctrl + Shift + Tab: Move backward through tabs
Ctrl + Shift + Click on a Taskbar button: Launch a new instance of a program as an Administrator
Ctrl + Click on a grouped Taskbar button: Cycle through the instances of a program in the group
F1: Display Help
F2: Rename a file
F3: Open Search
F4: Display the Address Bar list
F5: Refresh display
F6: Cycle forward through elements in a window or dialog box
F7: Display command history in a Command Prompt
F10: Display hidden Menu Bar
F11: Toggle full screen display
Tab: Cycle forward through elements in a window or dialog box
PrtScn: Take a screen shot of the entire screen and place it in the clipboard
Home: Move to the top of the active window
End: Move to the bottom of the active window
Delete: Delete the selected item
Backspace: Display the previous folder in Windows Explorer Move up one folder level in Open or Save dialog box
Esc: Close a dialog box
Num Lock Enabled + Plus (+): Display the contents of the selected folder
Num Lock Enabled + Minus (-): Collapse the selected folder
Num Lock Enabled + Asterisk (*): Expand all subfolders under the selected folder

Press Shift 5 times Turn StickyKeys on or off
Hold down right Shift for 8 seconds Turn FilterKeys on or off
Hold down Num Lock for 5 seconds Turn ToggleKeys on or off




Where did all my space go? Indexing database may be eating up a lot of your space by accident. Check this post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1240779/seans-windows-8-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds/490#post_21036647

*Bypass the logon and lock screen:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Open Run (Windows key + R)
Type "netplwiz"
Find & click on the user you want to change
Uncheck "Users must enter user name and password to use this computer"
Click "Apply" and "OK"




Create this window borders: http://www.overclock.net/a/how-to-create-thin-borders-in-windows-8

Disable lock screen without GPEdit: http://www.overclock.net/t/1240779/seans-windows-8-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds/460#post_20904439

*Disable lock screen:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



If you like your PC to boot just as fast as possible then the new Windows 8 lock screen may not appeal. Don't worry, though, if you'd like to ditch this then it only takes a moment.

Launch GPEdit.msc (the Local Group Policy Editor) and browse to Computer Configuration > Administrative Templates > Control Panel > Personalisation.

Double-click 'Do not display the lock screen', select Enabled and click OK.

Restart and the lock screen will have gone.

If you can't easily find GPEdit.msc by searching in the Start screen, search for 'mmc', and then press Enter. On the File menu, click 'Add/Remove Snap-in', then in the 'Add or Remove Snap-ins' dialog box, click 'Group Policy Object Editor', and then click 'Add'.

In the 'Select Group Policy Object' dialog box, click 'Browse'. Click 'This Computer' to edit the Local Group Policy object, or click 'Users' to edit Administrator, Non-Administrator, or per-user Local Group Policy objects, then click 'Finish'.



How to Do a Dual Boot Installation with Windows 8 and Windows 7 or Vista: (link)
How to Do a Clean Install of Windows 8: (link)
How to Install "Windows 8 Consumer Preview" in VirtualBox: (link)
How to Install "Windows 8 Consumer Preview" on VMware Player: (link)
How to Create a Bootable USB or DVD with the Windows 8 Consumer Preview ISO: (link)

Disable password on Wake: http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/11685-password-protection-wakeup-enable-disable-windows-8-a.html

http://www.howtogeek.com/109968/6-great-tricks-for-windows-8-that-you-probably-dont-know/
http://www.techradar.com/us/news/software/operating-systems/50-windows-8-tips-tricks-and-secrets-1028220
http://www.overclock.net/t/1240779/seans-windows-8-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds
http://communities.intel.com/thread/24948
http://www.eightforums.com/
http://www.overclock.net/t/1241111/windows-8-help#post_16935821
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/habibh/archive/2011/09/14/how-to-create-a-bootable-usb-flash-drive-to-install-windows-8-developer-preview.aspx
http://www.addictivetips.com/tag/windows-8/
http://www.eightforums.com/installation-setup/5620-install-gpt-disk-system-reserve-questions.html
=Installation%20and%20Setup]http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/2328-uefi-unified-extensible-firmware-interface-install-windows-8-a.html?filter[2]=Installation%20and%20Setup
http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/2829-windows-8-log-collector.html#post33808
http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/5607-power-user-tasks-menu-win-x-edit-window-8-a.html
http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/2031-windows-8-tutorial-index.html
http://gigaherz.pcsx2.net/NPowerTray/

*Check to see if the TRIM command is being issued:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



TRIM basically keeps your SSD running in top shape by optimizing Garbage Collection. You shouldn't have to do this step, but it is always something I do just to be sure. More info on TRIM, Garbage Collection, and SSDs here: (link)

Go to the Desktop.
Press the "Windows Key" + "X" on your keyboard.
Click the "Command Prompt (Admin)" option.
Type *fsutil behavior query disabledeletenotify*
DisableDeleteNotify = 1 (Windows TRIM commands are disabled)
DisableDeleteNotify = 0 (Windows TRIM commands are enabled)
*To enable TRIM:*

Go to the Desktop.
Press the "Windows Key" + "X" on your keyboard.
Click the "Command Prompt (Admin)" option.
Type *fsutil behavior set disabledeletenotify 0*


----------



## Sean Webster

*Q/A*


Spoiler: ->



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pikey*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Disable Prefetch and Superfetch: .... However, this may hurt performance in older first gen SSDs and HDDs.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the new guide Sean , very helpful! A quick question if I may?
> Can you pin down a bit what you mean by first gen SSD's? Cheers!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SSDs like the OCZ Vertex, Agility, Crucial M225, etc and before.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pikey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Disable Prefetch and Superfetch: .... However, this may hurt performance in older first gen SSDs and HDDs.


Thanks for the new guide Sean , very helpful! A quick question if I may?

Can you pin down a bit what you mean by first gen SSD's? Cheers!


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikey*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Disable Prefetch and Superfetch: .... However, this may hurt performance in older first gen SSDs and HDDs.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the new guide Sean , very helpful! A quick question if I may?
> 
> Can you pin down a bit what you mean by first gen SSD's? Cheers!
Click to expand...

SSDs like the OCZ Vertex, Agility, Crucial M225, etc and before.


----------



## pjBSOD

Great guide as usual, Sean









If I may make a suggestion, maybe sometime you could further add-on to this guide into also a basic "how to" for Windows 8, like what has changed from Windows 7, and how it's better, worse, etc.. if you get what I mean


----------



## Sean Webster

That would be madness lol

atm tho i wish that there was a start button at the desktop, instead what you have to do now to get anywhere is press the Windows Key + X and it will give you a menu.


----------



## spidey180

BUG: The current version of CCleaner deletes needed shortcuts from Windows 8 consumer preview.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spidey180*
> 
> BUG: The current version of CCleaner deletes needed shortcuts from Windows 8 consumer preview.


Really? I didn't have that happen to me yet. What shortcuts did it delete? Are you sure it wasn't just a setting you checked?


----------



## spidey180

I'm not sure, maybe I checked invalid shortcuts or application path references that deletes my Windows store, metro Remote desktop. And why do these appear in the cleaning dialog and not appear in the registry scanner? Anyways system restore helped or maybe registry restore would have.


----------



## Jras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spidey180*
> 
> I'm not sure, maybe I checked invalid shortcuts or application path references that deletes my Windows store, metro Remote desktop. And why do these appear in the cleaning dialog and not appear in the registry scanner? Anyways system restore helped or maybe registry restore would have.


Im not seeing this issue, just ran ccleaner again just to be sure, my shortcuts for those are still intact.

Sean, is the Vertex Plus considered 1st Gen?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jras*
> 
> Sean, is the Vertex Plus considered 1st Gen?


nope. Not 1st gen.


----------



## Pikey

What about the Sandisk P4? ... http://www.sandisk.com/media/769365/SSD_P4_FINAL_Web.pdf


----------



## Sean Webster

No idea. It supports TRIM so it shouldn't be that old.


----------



## majin662

just dropping by to say love your previous guide for Windows 7, it is my default guide to show people who need to reload their OS. As for this windows 8 one I have a couple questions if you could clarify or prove right or wrong. Currently if you disable UAC in windows 8 CP then for some reason eventually you will begin to run into Metro UI problems. Apps not working, settings not showing up. I looked over the Windows 8 CP forums and found a few instances of people reporting the same and the event viewer also shows strange UAC related errors. Do not know if this changed after your guide was written or if it was a bug introduced in one of the CP updates, but figured I'd put that out there for debunking or as a quick tidbit for new users of Win8 CP and Seans' Guides. Windows 8 Forums There's more issues like that out there but this is was the first search result returned and I can confirm similar issues cropping up with my time in Win8. This might be helpful for some who do wish to try out the new UI but also love your guides

Also, with how Win8 CP can utilize UEFI and supposedly acheive even faster boot times would it be better to begin leaning toward just reducing hibernation to say say 25% (this article suggests the hibernation file is as large as 70% of ram but usually only ends up taking up 10-15%)

Those were the only two things I've run across so far with using Windows 8 aside from it's somewhat unstable nature at the moment. Keep up the great work, I always find your threads to be very great reads and I show them to any enthusiast or noob alike that tinkers with their computer


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> just dropping by to say love your previous guide for Windows 7, it is my default guide to show people who need to reload their OS. As for this windows 8 one I have a couple questions if you could clarify or prove right or wrong. Currently if you disable UAC in windows 8 CP then for some reason eventually you will begin to run into Metro UI problems. Apps not working, settings not showing up. I looked over the Windows 8 CP forums and found a few instances of people reporting the same and the event viewer also shows strange UAC related errors. Do not know if this changed after your guide was written or if it was a bug introduced in one of the CP updates, but figured I'd put that out there for debunking or as a quick tidbit for new users of Win8 CP and Seans' Guides. Windows 8 Forums There's more issues like that out there but this is was the first search result returned and I can confirm similar issues cropping up with my time in Win8. This might be helpful for some who do wish to try out the new UI but also love your guides


I've never had that issue myself. My metro apps work fine for me when UAC is disabled.
Quote:


> Also, with how Win8 CP can utilize UEFI and supposedly acheive even faster boot times would it be better to begin leaning toward just reducing hibernation to say say 25% (this article suggests the hibernation file is as large as 70% of ram but usually only ends up taking up 10-15%)
> 
> Those were the only two things I've run across so far with using Windows 8 aside from it's somewhat unstable nature at the moment. Keep up the great work, I always find your threads to be very great reads and I show them to any enthusiast or noob alike that tinkers with their computer


Thanks for the link.

I believe that it is just talking about hibernation in general. They did some changes in how it works so now hibernation is faster than before if you use it. I never do personally, but I will be sure to add this info to the thread.


----------



## majin662

I will try to post a video of this in action today after work but i left hibernation in place and went into power options to make sure fast start was enabled. With a uefi (gpt) setup on the samsung 830 boot drive and win8 fast boot it takes around 5-8 seconds total until windows is there.

Phrased a different way. It takes more time now for my monitor to be triggered on via hdmi then it does for win 8 to load from a shutdown. But like i said ill try and throw up a video later today demonstrating it.

I reread that article and what it seems to be saying is yes they did tweak hibernation some but that they also applied it to there new fast boot mode. If you disable hibernation you lose fast boot. Seems like they are tied together but it will take some testing no doubt to see if the pros outweigh the cons with respect to how much space on an ssd it takes up

EDIT: Here is the video of my booting from shutdown to Windows 8 being ready to go. I still have lock screen enabled and I sign in with a password so those of you who disable Lock screen, password sign in, and no GUI boot will probably be even faster. As you can see though Windows is there ready to go by the time the monitor even gets powered up.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



]







Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sevada88

Hi Sean, can I suggest to add a few stuff about installing Win 8 on an SSD that already has an OS (e.g. Win 7)

My main question here is, do I use Parted Magic to completely format my SSD, then install Win 8 or do I just format my SSD during installation and continue from there?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> Hi Sean, can I suggest to add a few stuff about installing Win 8 on an SSD that already has an OS (e.g. Win 7)
> 
> My main question here is, do I use Parted Magic to completely format my SSD, then install Win 8 or do I just format my SSD during installation and continue from there?


if you have Windows 7 you can dual boot: http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/2344-dual-boot-installation-windows-8-windows-7-vista.html

If you want to simply just do a clean install over Windows 7 just follow the normal steps in my guide, I have you wipe the partitions in the steps. Just make sure you back up any data you want to keep.


----------



## Sevada88

Ah alright, now I get it. Thanks! +rep!


----------



## speaker1234

This guide helped a lot, thanks.


----------



## YangerD

Sean you are amazing! I love all of your guides! Keep it up brother. Greatly appreciated!


----------



## Fumiko

Quote:


> ESP - 100MB
> 
> MSR - 128MB


Can anybody show the drive map after installation to see how partitions looks like? Really two separated partitions?
Quote:


> Be aware that Win 7 likes to install onto 'raw' unformatted space.
> Default, it will create a 100MiB hidden System partition with Boot/Recovery files.
> If the drive is pre-formatted, Win 7 just ignores the above.
> It installs the Boot/Recovery files directly onto the C:\ partition in a hidden Folder.


Does this work for Win8? I don't want any partitions on a drive.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fumiko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ESP - 100MB
> 
> MSR - 128MB
> 
> 
> 
> Can anybody show the drive map after installation to see how partitions looks like? Really two separated partitions?
Click to expand...

Actually there are four total. There is also a recovery partition I forgot to add to the list.



Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Be aware that Win 7 likes to install onto 'raw' unformatted space.
> Default, it will create a 100MiB hidden System partition with Boot/Recovery files.
> If the drive is pre-formatted, Win 7 just ignores the above.
> It installs the Boot/Recovery files directly onto the C:\ partition in a hidden Folder.
> 
> 
> 
> Does this work for Win8? I don't want any partitions on a drive.
Click to expand...

Yes it is true. If you manually format the drive before installation it will not create the system reserve partition.


----------



## kpo6969

What version (if any) of Intel RST works with Windows 8 and also which floppy install version for the sata achi mode?
Thanks


----------



## kpo6969

Any know?
Thanks


----------



## Sean Webster

You can try this: http://support.lenovo.com/en_US/downloads/detail.page?DocID=DS027683

But it is a beta. I'd say forget about it for now.


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> You can try this: http://support.lenovo.com/en_US/downloads/detail.page?DocID=DS027683
> But it is a beta. I'd say forget about it for now.


Windows 8 Release Preview x64
OCZ Vertex 4 128GB
Floppy install driver 11.1.0.1006










Just for comparison ( I dual-boot win 8 and win 7 on two seperate ssd)
Windows 7 x64 sp1
Crucial M4 128GB
Intel RST 11.1.0.1006


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> *Make a Windows 8 Bootable USB Installer:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ->
> 
> 
> 
> *Burn the ISO to a DVD easily with the Windows Disc Image Burner:* (link)
> *Burn the ISO to a DVD or USB with the USB/DVD download tool:* (link)
> With the Windows tool it formats the USB to NTFS, so if you are going to do a GPT install do not use the tool. For the UEFI to see your USB for a GPT install it needs to be formatted to FAT32.
> *How to make a bootable Windows 8 USB Installer with CMD:*
> 
> Open and run CMD as Administrator
> Type *Diskpart*, press Enter
> Type *List Disk*, press Enter
> Type *Select Disk #* (where *#* is the number your USB drive shows up as), press Enter
> Type *Clean*, press Enter
> Type *Create Partition Primary*, press Enter
> Type *Active*, press Enter
> Type *Format Quick FS=FAT32*, press Enter
> Type *Assign*, press Enter
> Type *Exit*, press Enter
> Copy everything from the Windows 8 installation DVD onto the USB key (a simple drag and drop will do; if you have an .iso extract or mount first).
> *Video Tut:*


I used Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool here, its much simpler.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> *Make a Windows 8 Bootable USB Installer:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ->
> 
> 
> 
> *Burn the ISO to a DVD easily with the Windows Disc Image Burner:* (link)
> *Burn the ISO to a DVD or USB with the USB/DVD download tool:* (link)
> With the Windows tool it formats the USB to NTFS, so if you are going to do a GPT install do not use the tool. For the UEFI to see your USB for a GPT install it needs to be formatted to FAT32.
> *How to make a bootable Windows 8 USB Installer with CMD:*
> 
> Open and run CMD as Administrator
> Type *Diskpart*, press Enter
> Type *List Disk*, press Enter
> Type *Select Disk #* (where *#* is the number your USB drive shows up as), press Enter
> Type *Clean*, press Enter
> Type *Create Partition Primary*, press Enter
> Type *Active*, press Enter
> Type *Format Quick FS=FAT32*, press Enter
> Type *Assign*, press Enter
> Type *Exit*, press Enter
> Copy everything from the Windows 8 installation DVD onto the USB key (a simple drag and drop will do; if you have an .iso extract or mount first).
> *Video Tut:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool here, its much simpler.
Click to expand...

Yep.









But if you tried to install on a GPT disc it wouldn't work.


----------



## adridu59

Also I've just seen that you link to Consumer Preview and not Release Preview ISO's...


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> Also I've just seen that you link to Consumer Preview and not Release Preview ISO's...


There are new ones now? lol. I don't pay attention and no one helps me so.







Thanks.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> There are new ones now? lol. I don't pay attention and no one helps me so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


hehe I guess very few people care about Windows 8.


----------



## Sean Webster

Yea, I ditched it and went back to 7 myself after about a week on it.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Yea, I ditched it and went back to 7 myself after about a week on it.


Its been 2 days that Im on 8 trying to accomodate to Metro but I can't, its just badly designed.









BTW you have changed the links but not the name, still shows Consumer Preview.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Yea, I ditched it and went back to 7 myself after about a week on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its been 2 days that Im on 8 trying to accomodate to Metro but I can't, its just badly designed.
Click to expand...

You will make it burn and die. It is not as nice compared to the old fashioned ways of things on desktop.
Quote:


> BTW you have changed the links but not the name, still shows Consumer Preview.


lol, fixed.


----------



## van13330gg

Your guide says that sleep should be disabled. Why is there still a problem with this? Can I put it to sleep myself?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *van13330gg*
> 
> Your guide says that sleep should be disabled. Why is there still a problem with this? Can I put it to sleep myself?


Yes, only the auto sleep setting should be. I'd rather set my PC to sleep manually than have it go to sleep on it's own.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Just a question real quick, whenever you get time. (great guide by the way)

Any tips for optimizing RAID 0? I have 2 160GB Velociraptors I plan to put in RAID 0, and was wondering if I need to take any special steps to make sure they work as well as possible.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p*
> 
> Just a question real quick, whenever you get time. (great guide by the way)
> 
> Any tips for optimizing RAID 0? I have 2 160GB Velociraptors I plan to put in RAID 0, and was wondering if I need to take any special steps to make sure they work as well as possible.


Mainly just use the latest RAID driver and set your strip size optimally (anywhere from 32-128 are fine). Otherwise I can't really think of anything for RAID in particular.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Is there somewhere I can read up on the advantages of different stripe sizes? Or do you have a quick and dirty explanation of stripe sizes?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p*
> 
> Is there somewhere I can read up on the advantages of different stripe sizes? Or do you have a quick and dirty explanation of stripe sizes?


Smaller strip size = faster with small random files.

Larger stripe size = faster with larger sequential files.

Info here: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/RAID-SCALING-CHARTS,1735.html

And possibly Google around for more info. 64 or 128 is what I usually use.


----------



## Wanderinlost

Quote:


> Disable Prefetch and Superfetch: Applies to SSDs only
> The purpose of these is to pre-load the programs you load from slow hard drive to fast memory (cache) in case you want to run them. With your SSD, there is no need. Disable them and free up some memory and resources and stop a lot of writes to the SSD. However, this may hurt performance in older first gen SSDs and HDDs.
> Open your Windows 8 Task Manager and select "More details" from the bottom-left corner.
> Then, choose the "Services" tab from the top and locate the "SysMain" service with "Superfetch" under "Description." Right-click and "Stop" the service.
> Press the "Windows Key" + 'R" on your keyboard and type Services.msc, press Enter.
> It will be under "Settings," select the "View local services" icon.
> Scroll down until you see the "SuperFetch" entry.
> Double-click it and choose "Disabled" from the drop down list.
> 
> Next:
> Press the "Windows Key" + 'R" on your keyboard and type regedit, press Enter.
> Go to:
> Code:
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Memory Management\PrefetchParameters
> 
> Double-click on "EnablePrefetcher" and enter "0" (default value is "3")
> Double-click on "EnableSuperfetch" and enter "0" (default value is "3")


I have found that "Double-click on "EnableSuperfetch" and enter "0" (default value is "3")" is not in my registry with the enableprefetcher entry. Just wondering if this has been moved or is no longer relevant?

Using win8 64 with 2x256gb vertex 4 in raid0

Thanks for this great guide


----------



## khaxnguyen

Hey Sean. I noticed that there weren't instructions to do a 4K alignment in this guide but there is one in your windows 7 guide. Is it not necessary for a 4K alignment for ssd users in windows 8? also, is it necessary for one to perform the 4k alignment every time they install Windows on the same SSD? just in case they would want a fresh install, again. there's not much reason to always reinstall windows, but just in case.


----------



## AC0014

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khaxnguyen*
> 
> Hey Sean. I noticed that there weren't instructions to do a 4K alignment in this guide but there is one in your windows 7 guide. Is it not necessary for a 4K alignment for ssd users in windows 8? also, is it necessary for one to perform the 4k alignment every time they install Windows on the same SSD? just in case they would want a fresh install, again. there's not much reason to always reinstall windows, but just in case.


Thought I'd try to help out and answer some of your concerns. I don't think alignment is OS dependent. In that, windows 7/8 can't automatically alignment your SSD/HDD. If you want it done then you should align it before installation. As far as I know the instructions for windows 8 are the same for windows 7. Follow the same steps. If you wipe your SSD with something like parted magic then yes, I think you have to reapply the alignment. I hope this helps. Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## AC0014

Hi Sean,

Awesome guide btw! Do you think this guide will change once Windows 8 is released on October 26? Are there any "surprises" we should expect that could forces changes to the optimization guide? I know the Win8 is based on Win7, but I thought it wouldn't hurt to ask. I plan on downloading Win8 once it becomes available, but I don't know if I should hold off before I do I fresh install.

Thanks!

Andrew


----------



## Sean Webster

First of all this is getting annoying, I swear I have replied to this and other threads already and I come back and there are no replies. Either I am crazy or lazy, idk.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wanderinlost*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Disable Prefetch and Superfetch: Applies to SSDs only
> The purpose of these is to pre-load the programs you load from slow hard drive to fast memory (cache) in case you want to run them. With your SSD, there is no need. Disable them and free up some memory and resources and stop a lot of writes to the SSD. However, this may hurt performance in older first gen SSDs and HDDs.
> Open your Windows 8 Task Manager and select "More details" from the bottom-left corner.
> Then, choose the "Services" tab from the top and locate the "SysMain" service with "Superfetch" under "Description." Right-click and "Stop" the service.
> Press the "Windows Key" + 'R" on your keyboard and type Services.msc, press Enter.
> It will be under "Settings," select the "View local services" icon.
> Scroll down until you see the "SuperFetch" entry.
> Double-click it and choose "Disabled" from the drop down list.
> 
> Next:
> Press the "Windows Key" + 'R" on your keyboard and type regedit, press Enter.
> Go to:
> Code:
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Memory Management\PrefetchParameters
> 
> Double-click on "EnablePrefetcher" and enter "0" (default value is "3")
> Double-click on "EnableSuperfetch" and enter "0" (default value is "3")
> 
> 
> 
> I have found that "Double-click on "EnableSuperfetch" and enter "0" (default value is "3")" is not in my registry with the enableprefetcher entry. Just wondering if this has been moved or is no longer relevant?
> 
> Using win8 64 with 2x256gb vertex 4 in raid0
> Thanks for this great guide
Click to expand...

I will have to look into that when I have the time, my Windows 8 is gone now and I have to reinstall it. lol. It shouldn't matter much, you can skip that if you like.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khaxnguyen*
> 
> Hey Sean. I noticed that there weren't instructions to do a 4K alignment in this guide but there is one in your windows 7 guide. Is it not necessary for a 4K alignment for ssd users in windows 8? also, is it necessary for one to perform the 4k alignment every time they install Windows on the same SSD? just in case they would want a fresh install, again. there's not much reason to always reinstall windows, but just in case.


Well, the default 1024 offset is 4k aligned already, however, I just like doing the 4KB offset myself because most SSDs are written to in 4KB pages.

You don't really need to do it, I have just left it out in this guide and I'm probably going to add it later, but it shouldn't make any difference in performance. Oh and if you do it manually Windows will not write a system reserve partition and right now idk what they will need the system reserve partition for in windows 8 so I am not excluding it for now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AC0014*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *khaxnguyen*
> 
> Hey Sean. I noticed that there weren't instructions to do a 4K alignment in this guide but there is one in your windows 7 guide. Is it not necessary for a 4K alignment for ssd users in windows 8? also, is it necessary for one to perform the 4k alignment every time they install Windows on the same SSD? just in case they would want a fresh install, again. there's not much reason to always reinstall windows, but just in case.
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I'd try to help out and answer some of your concerns. I don't think alignment is OS dependent.
Click to expand...

It is actually.
Quote:


> In that, windows 7/8 can't automatically alignment your SSD/HDD.


They do. They use 1024KB (1MB) as the default.
Quote:


> If you want it done then you should align it before installation. As far as I know the instructions for windows 8 are the same for windows 7. Follow the same steps. If you wipe your SSD with something like parted magic then yes, I think you have to reapply the alignment. I hope this helps. Please correct me if I am wrong.


You can simply use dispart just as I did in my Windows 7 guide too.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AC0014*
> 
> Hi Sean,
> 
> Awesome guide btw! Do you think this guide will change once Windows 8 is released on October 26? Are there any "surprises" we should expect that could forces changes to the optimization guide? I know the Win8 is based on Win7, but I thought it wouldn't hurt to ask. I plan on downloading Win8 once it becomes available, but I don't know if I should hold off before I do I fresh install.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Andrew


This is definitely not complete, things may be added or dropped. I have no idea what the final release will be like.


----------



## AC0014

Thanks for getting back so soon Sean. I guess I should probably wait then. But, I meant that Win8 doesn't automatically apply the 4K alignment like the he/she was asking so he would have to do it manually/using disk part before installation or else windows will align the drive differently.

Ehhh...Why can't Win8 be here sooner!


----------



## neoprimal

Just wanted to leave a tip, I'm not sure if someone else has since I haven't read the entire thread or if it's even valid.

I could be wrong, but I think Windows 8 sets up GPT automatically once you have a UEFI board and install to unallocated space. I'm in the habit of deleting the partition completely when I'm installing any OS and every time I have set up Windows 8 on my board, when I'm done there's a 300MB and 100MB partition on the drive, in addition to the rest of the space. If this is true that means that people don't have to bother doing it manually.


----------



## pioneerisloud

I might suggest something EXTREMELY handy I've found in my VM testing. Feel free to reword this to fit your guide if you want.

However, I've found the program "ClassicShell" (link here) is capable of disabling Metro on startup (so you go straight to desktop, Metro may flash for a second), and it also gives you back a fully customizable start menu.









I've only tested this in a VM as of yet. I have noticed some odd graphical glitches, however that could simply be because I'm in a VM. Also some Internet Browser issues as well, which could also be because of my VM. Use this at your own risk, until some of you can confirm this works well with a native install.


----------



## geckyl

Found this to guide for creating a ramdisk for browser cache to reduce writes to the SSD. Enjoy.

http://downloadsquad.switched.com/2010/11/10/how-to-move-the-firefox-or-chrome-cache-to-a-ram-disk-and-speed/


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geckyl*
> 
> Found this to guide for creating a ramdisk for browser cache to reduce writes to the SSD. Enjoy.
> 
> http://downloadsquad.switched.com/2010/11/10/how-to-move-the-firefox-or-chrome-cache-to-a-ram-disk-and-speed/


I've made a guide on it too: www.overclock.net/t/1227803/how-to-set-up-and-utilize-ram-disks

With ImDisk you can make RAMDisks larger than 4GB for free too.


----------



## geckyl

I've created a MS-DOS batch file and located it in the windows 8 startup folder. The batch file creates a directory on the RAMDISK at startup for the cache. I'll take a look at your method...







Thanks for the great guide!


----------



## ryankhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> [*] Enable AHCI SATA mode in the UEFI/BIOS. Use RAID mode if you are going to use a RAID array or Intel SRT aka. SSD caching. Guide here: (link)


Does this mean that you have successfully got Intel Smart Response Technology (SRT or iSRT) to work on Windows 8? I've been reading on various forums about people reporting that it isn't supported on Windows 8 yet and you're the first to imply otherwise. My choice to upgrade to Windows 8 hinges on whether I can do SSD caching on Windows 8.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryankhart*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> [*] Enable AHCI SATA mode in the UEFI/BIOS. Use RAID mode if you are going to use a RAID array or Intel SRT aka. SSD caching. Guide here: (link)
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean that you have successfully got Intel Smart Response Technology (SRT or iSRT) to work on Windows 8? I've been reading on various forums about people reporting that it isn't supported on Windows 8 yet and you're the first to imply otherwise. My choice to upgrade to Windows 8 hinges on whether I can do SSD caching on Windows 8.
Click to expand...

Nah, I haven't tried it, that was just a copy paste from the previous Windows 7 Install thread I made. Sorry, I'll edit that now.


----------



## Jamar16

Sean, i have a question

Quote:


> Expand the "Hard disk" option and change the "Turn off hard disk after" setting to "Never."


How does setting that option to "never" affect HDDs in a given system? Do they keep spinning or do they go into a hybrid state where the heads are parked but the platters keep spinning?


----------



## Awk34

Thank you so much for this!


----------



## pthr3e

I plan on getting an ssd. When I reinstall Win 8 on the ssd will I have to reactivate windows?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pthr3e*
> 
> I plan on getting an ssd. When I reinstall Win 8 on the ssd will I have to reactivate windows?


yep, unless you do the upgrade i think.


----------



## pewy

Hey Sean thanx for the really helpful guide and the rest people here for sharing their experience. I installed Windows 8 under UEFI/GPT mode, applied most of the tweaks and I have to say that my lappy is blazing fast and stable. Just want to add some info on how to install the Intel Rapid Start Technology since it was somehow different due to the GPT partitioning. So after a little bit of search I found a guide on how to create the hibernation partition that is required in order to install the Rapid Start driver. Check this link and apply at will. Hope it helps.


----------



## pewy

Hmm... forgot the link.. Right







ftp://download.gigabyte.ru/manual/mb_manual_intel-ui_e.pdf


----------



## Sean Webster

Thanks.


----------



## Gallien

Sean, I followed your guide for Win 7 with my m4. Should I just run an in place upgrade or will reformatting the drive for use with Win 8 show a better performance difference?.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gallien*
> 
> Sean, I followed your guide for Win 7 with my m4. Should I just run an in place upgrade or will reformatting the drive for use with Win 8 show a better performance difference?.


No idea honestly, I just do clean installs. i never have done the upgrade install.


----------



## bryce

We shouldn't need to disconnect any other drives should we? It's more of a precaution right. Only reason I ask is because I really don't want to have to move my computer out and unhook every single drive I have in there lol.


----------



## Sevada88

"Double-click on "EnableSuperfetch" and enter "0" (default value is "3")"

This value is not present in my registry. Can I just ignore it?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bryce*
> 
> We shouldn't need to disconnect any other drives should we? It's more of a precaution right. Only reason I ask is because I really don't want to have to move my computer out and unhook every single drive I have in there lol.


oops missed you. it is so that teh system reserve is not written to the secondary disks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> "Double-click on "EnableSuperfetch" and enter "0" (default value is "3")"
> 
> This value is not present in my registry. Can I just ignore it?


Yea you can. I need to go through and revise this as it was written when teh preview betas were out, now that the RTM version is out I can adjust and verify things better.


----------



## buksnatata

Hello Sean, thanks for the great tutorial.
I have few question should i disable optimizing drive windows knows that drive is ssd but it says that is never optimized, and when i check schedule of optimisation drive is included in it. Second question is should i disable computer system maintenance?


----------



## 3930K

Just a quick q, Sean. If I'm already on Win7 and I want to do that upgrade install, would I need to do any extra steps?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Just a quick q, Sean. If I'm already on Win7 and I want to do that upgrade install, would I need to do any extra steps?


IDK, I've never done an upgrade myself.


----------



## 3930K

OK, I'll see how it goes!


----------



## BradleyW

I am going to try win 8 tonight! Wish me luck! Thanks for this guide!
Hey, will raid 0 trim work for ssd's with IRST 11.5 and the latest bios for my motherboard? I've heard talk that you have to update the raid bios rom or something?


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I am going to try win 8 tonight! Wish me luck! Thanks for this guide!
> Hey, will raid 0 trim work for ssd's with IRST 11.5 and the latest bios for my motherboard? I've heard talk that you have to update the raid bios rom or something?


Ye you need to update the BIOS OROM.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Ye you need to update the BIOS OROM.


How do I update the BIOS ROM?
Is bios and bios rom two seperate things? I only know how to update bios. I see no downloads for bios rom on the asus website or google search.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Ye you need to update the BIOS OROM.
> 
> 
> 
> How do I update the BIOS ROM?
> Is bios and bios rom two seperate things? I only know how to update bios. I see no downloads for bios rom on the asus website or google search.
Click to expand...

Why does he need to update the OROM he has Z77? Shouldn't the 11.6 driver work in Windows 8?

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=21852&lang=eng&OSVersion=%0A%09%09%09%09%09%09%09%09%0A%09%09%09%09%09%09%09&DownloadType=


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Ye you need to update the BIOS OROM.
> 
> 
> 
> How do I update the BIOS ROM?
> Is bios and bios rom two seperate things? I only know how to update bios. I see no downloads for bios rom on the asus website or google search.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why does he need to update the OROM he has Z77? Shouldn't the 11.6 driver work in Windows 8?
> 
> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=21852&lang=eng&OSVersion=%0A%09%09%09%09%09%09%09%09%0A%09%09%09%09%09%09%09&DownloadType=
Click to expand...

You need to update it anyways afaik...


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Ye you need to update the BIOS OROM.
> 
> 
> 
> How do I update the BIOS ROM?
> Is bios and bios rom two seperate things? I only know how to update bios. I see no downloads for bios rom on the asus website or google search.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why does he need to update the OROM he has Z77? Shouldn't the 11.6 driver work in Windows 8?
> 
> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=21852&lang=eng&OSVersion=%0A%09%09%09%09%09%09%09%09%0A%09%09%09%09%09%09%09&DownloadType=
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to update it anyways afaik...
Click to expand...

What if i already is updated lol

How do you check what version you have? I know Anvil storage utilities benchmark shows you in the info box in the bottom right, is there any other way?

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?273661-Anvil-s-Storage-Utilities


----------



## Ta2punk

I keep trying to do the upgrade install from the assistant manager. It installs, then restarts, then it shows the usual start up screen but with the W8 logo. Then it has "Readying Devices" at the bottom and a percentage, first time it froze at 52% and then after another try it froze during same step at 39%. Trying to figure out whats going wrong...might give it a day or two lol.


----------



## Sevada88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ta2punk*
> 
> I keep trying to do the upgrade install from the assistant manager. It installs, then restarts, then it shows the usual start up screen but with the W8 logo. Then it has "Readying Devices" at the bottom and a percentage, first time it froze at 52% and then after another try it froze during same step at 39%. Trying to figure out whats going wrong...might give it a day or two lol.


If you have acquired a license, then it would be best to do a fresh install. I think your drivers are causing the issue.


----------



## KingEngineRevUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I'll see how it goes!


Hey Buddy,

I did the Sean's guide for Windows 7. When you install Windows 8 it says we can keep all Windows settings too right? So should't it keep the settings? I hope you have some feedback. I have Windows 8 here waiting to be installed but I just want to figure out if I have to redo the steps or not.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

This helped greatly.


----------



## KingEngineRevUp

Here it says we should keep all of our Windows 7 settings. So I will try the upgrade tomorrow.

Upgrading from &#8230;
What you can keep

Windows 7
Apps, Windows settings, and personal files

Windows Vista
Windows settings and personal files

Windows XP
Personal files

Windows 8 Release Preview
Personal files

Windows 8 Consumer Preview
or
Windows Developer Preview
Nothing, but you can retrieve your files later from the Windows.old folder.


----------



## 3930K

For me the upgrade install didn't work, I did a clean one. Sorry mate


----------



## Sevada88

I installed Windows 8 Pro, I have 8GB of ram, however it says that only 7.88 is usable. It's a 64bit operating system...why is this?


----------



## KingEngineRevUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> For me the upgrade install didn't work, I did a clean one. Sorry mate


Oh, so none of your settings were retained?


----------



## Sevada88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> For me the upgrade install didn't work, I did a clean one. Sorry mate


How did you activate Windows 8 if you had a upgrade license?


----------



## qbwaggle

OK - from reading these posts it looks like the upgrade method isn't working well?

Here's my situation: I used Sean's W7 guide and have SSD boot disk + HDD data disk. I'd like the identical setup but with Windows 8. I was hoping to do a simple upgrade and (hopefully) all the custom settings (for optimizing SSD+HDD setup) would remain intact. So is it confirmed that doing the upgrade path won't work? Do I need to do a clean install?

Thanks and sorry if this was already made clear... I'm just looking for confirmation.


----------



## williamroth

Question: I have a Windows 7 laptop right now and I ran through your guide for it a month ago. Mostly what I did in the guide fell in the "System Setup after Installation" category like: I turned off the hibernation file, disabled system protection, turned off drive indexing, shurnk my page file, and disabled prefetch and superfetch.

My questions are: Will these messing with these options ruin my upgrade to Windows 8? Will they just get overwritten and I will have to redo these options with this new guide?


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> For me the upgrade install didn't work, I did a clean one. Sorry mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you activate Windows 8 if you had a upgrade license?
Click to expand...

Cleaned the disk after it detected Win7.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *williamroth*
> 
> Question: I have a Windows 7 laptop right now and I ran through your guide for it a month ago. Mostly what I did in the guide fell in the "System Setup after Installation" category like: I turned off the hibernation file, disabled system protection, turned off drive indexing, shurnk my page file, and disabled prefetch and superfetch.
> 
> My questions are: Will these messing with these options ruin my upgrade to Windows 8? Will they just get overwritten and I will have to redo these options with this new guide?


most likely, I've never done an upgrade before.


----------



## werds

Hopefully someone can answer this question because I honestly don't know where to post it and didn't want to start a new thread for a poor reason. There used to be a guide on how to place the user account folders (My Pictures, My videos etc) onto a secondary larger HDD. Is there a similar one for Win8? Also how would this be effected by a Win 8 upgrade? (I ask as my wife wants to merely upgrade... so trying to see if it is worth the battle atm lol)

Thanks for any answers in advance!


----------



## dejahboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *werds*
> 
> Hopefully someone can answer this question because I honestly don't know where to post it and didn't want to start a new thread for a poor reason. There used to be a guide on how to place the user account folders (My Pictures, My videos etc) onto a secondary larger HDD. Is there a similar one for Win8? Also how would this be effected by a Win 8 upgrade? (I ask as my wife wants to merely upgrade... so trying to see if it is worth the battle atm lol)
> 
> Thanks for any answers in advance!


What I did is created new sub folders and made them my default folders for documents, pictures, downloads, etc.


So first create a new folder onto your second drive. I have mine mapped out to my D://Storage/Users/ (keep in mine i made these folders just for convenience and wanted it organize in my HDD).
There's several ways to remap your shortcut with Windows shortcuts, but what I did is opened file explorer, right-click on say "Documents", open properties and you'll find find a tiny list of folders in this window.
Click "add", and find the new folder you made from step one and make it your default







.
And pretty much after that you can just transfer things over to those sub folders you made from your primary drive.


----------



## DaClownie

Sean... I didn't see anything about moving Steam game installations to another hard drive and having steam recognize it... I beleive it was Junctions or something like that from Windows 7 to do that.

Any word on how to do this as well? My computer was going haywire, and I figured I'd bite the bullet and just got Windows 8 with the fresh install that was needed... but now I don't know how to relink my games from my HDD

Thanks in advance and once again, awesome job


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Sean... I didn't see anything about moving Steam game installations to another hard drive and having steam recognize it... I beleive it was Junctions or something like that from Windows 7 to do that.
> 
> Any word on how to do this as well? My computer was going haywire, and I figured I'd bite the bullet and just got Windows 8 with the fresh install that was needed... but now I don't know how to relink my games from my HDD
> 
> Thanks in advance and once again, awesome job


yea, use can use symbolic links to link the folder to the source. You can also use steam mover, it should work in windows 8.


----------



## thenewoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> *Now It's Time For The System Set Up and Optimization!*
> *Optimizations after System Setup:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ->
> 
> 
> 
> *Move user folder locations to Secondary HDD:*
> 
> Go to your User folder.
> Right click your user folder you want to move (ex. the "My Pictures" folder).
> Click "Properties."
> Click the "Location" tab.
> Change the destination to another location bu clicking "Move..." and selecting the destination (ex. "D:\Pictures").
> *Note 1:* If there are two of the same folder in the User folder after the move (ie. My Documents "A" and My Documents "B") you should delete the empty one located on the C: drive. (May need to go into safe mode to delete it) Do not delete the other User folders, only duplicates that come up after the move within the User folder.
> *Note 2:* If the folder already exists that you are linking it to you may want to merge the folders.
> *Video Tut:*


Hi Sean & Others

Thanks for this guide which has been a great help setting up my first SSD and recent W8 Pro upgrade.

My system comprises an SSD for the system drive and a conventional spinning HDD intended for additional storage.

I'd like to create something along the lines of your suggestion but only moving some of each users folders to the HDD but having a My Documents folder on both the SSD and the HDD.

The part where I am rusty relates to permissions, in correctly setting up a folder structure on the HDD. Where this differs is that the C:\Users was created by the OS install process whereas what I've created on my HDD was created by the first user account I created during the OS install, what I've labelled as 'Me' in the screenshots below.

I've not altered any permissions on the following, just created a folder off the root of my HDD containing a folder to represent a user and beneath that additional folders to represent 'My HDD Documents', 'My HDD Music', 'My HDD Pictures' and 'My HDD Videos'.

eg.

HDD (D

User HDD Storage
Username

My HDD Documents

My HDD Music

My HDD Pictures

My HDD Videos

Should the HDD root have the same permissions as the SSD as this differs at the moment with regards to 'Authenticated Users'?

On the SSD the 'Authenticated Users' have 'Access'=Modify (Modify, Read & execute, List folder contents, Read, Write) which 'Applies to' Subfolders and files only. The SSD also has a second Principal entry for 'Authenticated Users' with 'Access'=Create folders / append data, which 'Applies to' This folder only. On the HDD the 'Authenticated Users' have 'Access'=Modify... which 'Applies to' This folder, subfolders and files.

fig.1










fig.2










If we then move on to the Users folder and something similar on the HDD...

Should I change the permissions on 'D:\User HDD Storage' to match 'C:\Users'?

fig.3










fig.4










Then we have / need a folder in the root of 'Users' and 'User HDD Storage' for each user...
The users username folder or root for a particular user, on the system drive also has a HomeUsers user group entry which I'm guessing is to do with Homegroup being switched on, but don't know whether this user group should also be present in the HDD version of this folder?

fig.5










fig.6










Then folders for each user for 'My Documents', 'My Music', 'My Pictures', 'My Videos'...

fig.7










fig.8










I've removed my computer name and substituted my user name in the above screen shots for privacy reasons.

Hopefully you can see what I'm asking in terms of getting the HDD permissions set correctly. I think this would take a lot of pressure off the SSD but still retain the option to save docs to either the SSD or HDD depending on whether its something being currently worked on or shunting past documents off onto the HDD.

Any help from anyone in the know to iron out the above would be much appreciated.


----------



## RPCS

Thanks for the post on how to get the alternative start menu buttons. I installed on multiple machines, and after registering I found this guide right away, and found one of the answers to windows 8 that I need, and is also the only thing so far I could not find in the OS itself. Thanks.


----------



## Ice009

Win 8 used GPT when it installed, is that normal? Couldn't get it to use MBR.

I bought the upgrade and did a clean install over my previous OS.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thenewoc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> *Now It's Time For The System Set Up and Optimization!*
> *Optimizations after System Setup:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ->
> 
> 
> 
> *Move user folder locations to Secondary HDD:*
> 
> Go to your User folder.
> Right click your user folder you want to move (ex. the "My Pictures" folder).
> Click "Properties."
> Click the "Location" tab.
> Change the destination to another location bu clicking "Move..." and selecting the destination (ex. "D:\Pictures").
> *Note 1:* If there are two of the same folder in the User folder after the move (ie. My Documents "A" and My Documents "B") you should delete the empty one located on the C: drive. (May need to go into safe mode to delete it) Do not delete the other User folders, only duplicates that come up after the move within the User folder.
> *Note 2:* If the folder already exists that you are linking it to you may want to merge the folders.
> *Video Tut:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sean & Others
> 
> Thanks for this guide which has been a great help setting up my first SSD and recent W8 Pro upgrade.
> 
> My system comprises an SSD for the system drive and a conventional spinning HDD intended for additional storage.
> 
> I'd like to create something along the lines of your suggestion but only moving some of each users folders to the HDD but having a My Documents folder on both the SSD and the HDD.
> 
> The part where I am rusty relates to permissions, in correctly setting up a folder structure on the HDD. Where this differs is that the C:\Users was created by the OS install process whereas what I've created on my HDD was created by the first user account I created during the OS install, what I've labelled as 'Me' in the screenshots below.
> 
> I've not altered any permissions on the following, just created a folder off the root of my HDD containing a folder to represent a user and beneath that additional folders to represent 'My HDD Documents', 'My HDD Music', 'My HDD Pictures' and 'My HDD Videos'.
> 
> eg.
> 
> HDD (D
> 
> User HDD Storage
> Username
> 
> My HDD Documents
Click to expand...

My HDD Music

My HDD Pictures

My HDD Videos

Should the HDD root have the same permissions as the SSD as this differs at the moment with regards to 'Authenticated Users'?

On the SSD the 'Authenticated Users' have 'Access'=Modify (Modify, Read & execute, List folder contents, Read, Write) which 'Applies to' Subfolders and files only. The SSD also has a second Principal entry for 'Authenticated Users' with 'Access'=Create folders / append data, which 'Applies to' This folder only. On the HDD the 'Authenticated Users' have 'Access'=Modify... which 'Applies to' This folder, subfolders and files.

fig.1


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















fig.2


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















If we then move on to the Users folder and something similar on the HDD...

Should I change the permissions on 'D:\User HDD Storage' to match 'C:\Users'?

fig.3


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















fig.4


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















Then we have / need a folder in the root of 'Users' and 'User HDD Storage' for each user...
The users username folder or root for a particular user, on the system drive also has a HomeUsers user group entry which I'm guessing is to do with Homegroup being switched on, but don't know whether this user group should also be present in the HDD version of this folder?

fig.5


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















fig.6


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















Then folders for each user for 'My Documents', 'My Music', 'My Pictures', 'My Videos'...

fig.7


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















fig.8


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















I've removed my computer name and substituted my user name in the above screen shots for privacy reasons.

Hopefully you can see what I'm asking in terms of getting the HDD permissions set correctly. I think this would take a lot of pressure off the SSD but still retain the option to save docs to either the SSD or HDD depending on whether its something being currently worked on or shunting past documents off onto the HDD.

Any help from anyone in the know to iron out the above would be much appreciated.

I dont think you can have a folder on both drives at once. You can however set up a symbolic link from one location to another to have access to it from where ever. And as far as permissions settings go. It gives me a headache. I tried setting up permissions for my PC before and gave up and had to have tompsonn here on the forum fix everything on that for me. lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice009*
> 
> Win 8 used GPT when it installed, is that normal? Couldn't get it to use MBR.
> 
> I bought the upgrade and did a clean install over my previous OS.


Does diskpart say your drive is GPT? How do you know for sure?


----------



## Ice009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Does diskpart say your drive is GPT? How do you know for sure?


Every time I typed convert MBR, it wouldn't let me do it. I think is said something about EFI. I'd have to do another install as I can't remember exactly what it said. My SSD is a Crucial M4 128GB drive.

Edit : I wonder if it has anything to do with my MB Bios needing an update? Got a Rampage 4 Formula with 1404 Bios.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice009*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Does diskpart say your drive is GPT? How do you know for sure?
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I typed convert MBR, it wouldn't let me do it. I think is said something about EFI. I'd have to do another install as I can't remember exactly what it said. My SSD is a Crucial M4 128GB drive.
> 
> Edit : I wonder if it has anything to do with my MB Bios needing an update? Got a Rampage 4 Formula with 1404 Bios.
Click to expand...

got to diskpart and see wat it says.

diskpart > list disk > post the displayed results.



As you can see in my example there is no star (" * ") under the GPT column. That means my disk is MBR formated. If there is a start then it means it is GPT.


----------



## Crabby654

Hey sean! Been awhile since I've lurked the SSD forums but I wanted to mention something.

I ended up buying Windows 8 and a Samsung 256Gb 830 series SSD. I followed this specific guide and everything worked perfectly and about 4 days later I was like "oh I didn't run AS SSD yet to see how it runs". Ran it today and I noticed my Seq Read speed was around 350 and the overall score was about 680.

So I glanced over the Windows 7 guide and there was something I did not do in Windows 8 because it wasn't placed here. Device Manager -> Disk Drives -> "my SSD" -> Policies -> and I put a check in the "Turn off Windows write-cache buffer flushing on the device"

Did a restart and my re-ran AS SSD, new random read speed was around 500 and the overall score shot up to about 790.

Just thought I'd mention it since it looks like it applies to Windows 8!


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crabby654*
> 
> Hey sean! Been awhile since I've lurked the SSD forums but I wanted to mention something.
> 
> I ended up buying Windows 8 and a Samsung 256Gb 830 series SSD. I followed this specific guide and everything worked perfectly and about 4 days later I was like "oh I didn't run AS SSD yet to see how it runs". Ran it today and I noticed my Seq Read speed was around 350 and the overall score was about 680.
> 
> So I glanced over the Windows 7 guide and there was something I did not do in Windows 8 because it wasn't placed here. Device Manager -> Disk Drives -> "my SSD" -> Policies -> and I put a check in the "Turn off Windows write-cache buffer flushing on the device"
> 
> Did a restart and my re-ran AS SSD, new random read speed was around 500 and the overall score shot up to about 790.
> 
> Just thought I'd mention it since it looks like it applies to Windows 8!


Ok, thanks. I guess I accidentally deleted it form here or forgot to paste it lol. I'll add it when I get home.









+rep


----------



## pewy

Actually some off the SSD tweaks and especially the write-cache buffer flushing can have different impact on different SSDs. For reference, check Tom's Hardware benchmarks here: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ssd-performance-tweak,2911.html. Therefore, I guess one should check the results of tweaking by doing some benchmarking. and setting his system appropriately.

Cheers


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pewy*
> 
> Actually some off the SSD tweaks and especially the write-cache buffer flushing can have different impact on different SSDs. For reference, check Tom's Hardware benchmarks here: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ssd-performance-tweak,2911.html. Therefore, I guess one should check the results of tweaking by doing some benchmarking. and setting his system appropriately.
> 
> Cheers


Yep. I've already stated that in my Windows 7 thread for buffer flushing specifically.









Added it to the guide now.


----------



## Ice009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> got to diskpart and see wat it says.
> diskpart > list disk > post the displayed results.
> 
> As you can see in my example there is no star (" * ") under the GPT column. That means my disk is MBR formated. If there is a start then it means it is GPT.


yeah it has a star there for disk 0 under the GPT column. Is there any advantage to using GPT for Windows 8 itself?

Should I try reinstalling Windows 8 to see what happens?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice009*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> got to diskpart and see wat it says.
> diskpart > list disk > post the displayed results.
> 
> As you can see in my example there is no star (" * ") under the GPT column. That means my disk is MBR formated. If there is a start then it means it is GPT.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah it has a star there for disk 0 under the GPT column. Is there any advantage to using GPT for Windows 8 itself?
> 
> Should I try reinstalling Windows 8 to see what happens?
Click to expand...

Leave as is. It doesn't really matter. If anything your data is more secure and you may boot and resume faster from sleep.


----------



## Sevada88

Hey Sean, is it safe to use programs such as File Shredder to erase certain documents or other confidential files from an SSD? Could it potentially damage the SSD?

I use File Shredder which is included in Your Uninstaller.


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> Hey Sean, is it safe to use programs such as File Shredder to erase certain documents or other confidential files from an SSD? Could it potentially damage the SSD?
> 
> I use File Shredder which is included in Your Uninstaller.


Hell no, don't use it, they're useless on SSD as well (LBAs managed by controller and then by OS, program isn't writing where it thinks it is anyways)

TRIM does a far better job anyways.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> Hey Sean, is it safe to use programs such as File Shredder to erase certain documents or other confidential files from an SSD? Could it potentially damage the SSD?
> 
> I use File Shredder which is included in Your Uninstaller.
> 
> 
> 
> Hell no, don't use it, they're useless on SSD as well (LBAs managed by controller and then by OS, program isn't writing where it thinks it is anyways)
> 
> TRIM does a far better job anyways.
Click to expand...

This^


----------



## Sprkd1

I was just about to post asking when you were going to do a Windows 8 guide. Thanks for this!


----------



## HardwareDecoder

whats different between windows 7 guide and this?? I did an upgrade from 7 so what do I need to do?


----------



## Miggins

If you bother to actually read the Microsoft guide for setting up Windows 8 - It speciffically tells you that Windows 8 works differently than the way Win 7 works and to NOT DISABLE PREFETCH OR SUPERFETCH!!!

You need to make people aware that the advice you are giving on these parameters CONTRADICTS the manufacturers advice mate!

And, if you also bother to read the manufacturers advice, you will see that INTEL tell you the same very thing!

Your guides might have been gospel for Win 7, but this is a whole new kettle of fish and copy and paste advice is not the best solution here - it is a new system and you need to have a bit of a read up from people who designed the system before posting your half cocked advice that may do more harm than good!


----------



## Miggins

If I was you, I would simply disconnect any add on drives, making sure that you had an ISO image of the new Win 8 DVD, then perform a clean install - the only thing after that would be to connect your additional hard drives one at a time to make sure that you get them in some sort of order you want. Turn off the system restore, move the pagefile to a spinner drive and not an SSD, switch off Hibernation, and the rest - leave well alone and just see how well it runs.

As I said in an earlier post, the advice about editing the registry and fiddling with services is completely contrary to what both Microsoft and Intel advise - Superfetch and Prefetch do not work as they did on Win 7 - some of the advice here is just some cut and paste **** from a previous Win 7 OS install! READ what Microsoft and Intel advise before you go changing and pissing with registry entries and services. This is the most stable system I have ever installed from the word go - it needs very little "fiddling"on our part, it does mainly what it is supposed to do!


----------



## Miggins

Yes, but be careful as some of the advice is incorrect regarding Prefetch and Superfetch especially!


----------



## Ice009

I disabled it. Why should you leave Superfetch and Prefetch enabled? Should I re-enable it?


----------



## Crabby654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miggins*
> 
> If you bother to actually read the Microsoft guide for setting up Windows 8 - It speciffically tells you that Windows 8 works differently than the way Win 7 works and to NOT DISABLE PREFETCH OR SUPERFETCH!!!
> You need to make people aware that the advice you are giving on these parameters CONTRADICTS the manufacturers advice mate!
> And, if you also bother to read the manufacturers advice, you will see that INTEL tell you the same very thing!
> Your guides might have been gospel for Win 7, but this is a whole new kettle of fish and copy and paste advice is not the best solution here - it is a new system and you need to have a bit of a read up from people who designed the system before posting your half cocked advice that may do more harm than good!


Do you have any sources? I'm having a hard time believing someone who is insulting someone who has made amazing guides for a couple years now perfect windows installations.

I'd like to add yes I have disabled prefetch and super fetch and I have not had a single hiccup or issue with windows 8 at all. I think once in a great while my Firefox may crash while watching Netflix but that's it. So a source or proof that its beneficial to leave it on would be fantastic!


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miggins*
> 
> If you bother to actually read the Microsoft guide for setting up Windows 8 - It speciffically tells you that Windows 8 works differently than the way Win 7 works and to NOT DISABLE PREFETCH OR SUPERFETCH!!!
> 
> You need to make people aware that the advice you are giving on these parameters CONTRADICTS the manufacturers advice mate!
> 
> And, if you also bother to read the manufacturers advice, you will see that INTEL tell you the same very thing!
> 
> Your guides might have been gospel for Win 7, but this is a whole new kettle of fish and copy and paste advice is not the best solution here - it is a new system and you need to have a bit of a read up from people who designed the system before posting your half cocked advice that may do more harm than good!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miggins*
> 
> If I was you, I would simply disconnect any add on drives, making sure that you had an ISO image of the new Win 8 DVD, then perform a clean install - the only thing after that would be to connect your additional hard drives one at a time to make sure that you get them in some sort of order you want. *Turn off the system restore, move the pagefile to a spinner drive and not an SSD,* switch off Hibernation, and the rest - leave well alone and just see how well it runs.
> 
> As I said in an earlier post, the advice about editing the registry and fiddling with services is completely contrary to what both Microsoft and Intel advise - Superfetch and Prefetch do not work as they did on Win 7 - some of the advice here is just some cut and paste **** from a previous Win 7 OS install! READ what Microsoft and Intel advise before you go changing and pissing with registry entries and services. This is the most stable system I have ever installed from the word go - it needs very little "fiddling"on our part, it does mainly what it is supposed to do!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miggins*
> 
> Yes, but be careful as some of the advice is incorrect regarding Prefetch and Superfetch especially!


Is it really that hard to give a link to two, but easier to just yell and complain with no backup evidence or proof?

Do you even know what superfetch does?

Why would you disable system restore or move the page file to a HDD? Do you even know anything on those? lol

Just calm down and send me some links.


----------



## Someguy316

Hi, thanks for updating this for Windows 8 as I know a few of these things were helpful to me in Windows 7. Regarding Superfetch, I liked when I disabled it in Windows 7 but this defragmenting program, MyDefrag, has some issues if you completely disable it so I've gotten used to just making it work on boot files only (value set to 2 in the registry); I guess I want to ask if the same values work in Win 8 that I used in Win 7? Another thing is the Windows System Protection feature, this is the third time I've disabled it but something keeps turning it back on.. what could be doing that?


----------



## UZ7

Move pagefile to HDD? what u smokin?







thats more counter-productive than anything.


----------



## Nigmol

My problem is that I have just bought an Asus n56vz with windows 8 pre-installed. There are no disks supplied with the macine or Ai backup or even a product key. I want to replace the internal hard drive with an ssd and install windows 8 on it. How doo I do it? (Ive tried making a recovery disk and partition on a usb but that only gives me the option to repair and not to install) TIA


----------



## Miggins

From the INTEL SSD Toolbox.........................

"In Microsoft Windows Vista* and Windows 7*, Superfetch* tracks and copies your most frequently used applications to system memory to reduce load times. Superfetch is based on the similar Prefetch feature available in Windows XP. Superfetch/Prefetch is not needed on an Intel SSD under Windows 7 or Windows Vista, and should be disabled for optimal performance.

In Microsoft Windows 8*, Superfetch functions differently than in previous versions of Windows, and should not be disabled for an Intel SSD."

unquote!


----------



## Miggins

From the Intel SSD Toolbox - for an Intel 520 240GB SSD

"In Microsoft Windows Vista* and Windows 7*, Superfetch* tracks and copies your most frequently used applications to system memory to reduce load times. Superfetch is based on the similar Prefetch feature available in Windows XP. Superfetch/Prefetch is not needed on an Intel SSD under Windows 7 or Windows Vista, and should be disabled for optimal performance.

In Microsoft Windows 8*, Superfetch functions differently than in previous versions of Windows, and should not be disabled for an Intel SSD."

Is that plain enough?


----------



## Crabby654

Well what makes windows 8's super fetch so much better to leave it on? I still don't see a reason to leave it on.
Quote:


> In Microsoft Windows 8*, Superfetch functions differently than in previous versions of Windows, and should not be disabled for an Intel SSD."


But why, why shouldn't it be disabled? What has changed with the new super fetch? There's still not enough information to leave it on other then Intel telling me to.


----------



## Miggins

Oh, whatever, up to you mate, if you disregard Intel advice then as I say up to you, sometimes you cannot help some people, you choose what you want to believe, all I am posting is some info from Intel (who designed the SSD) and if it helps anyone who isn't sure about how to set it up and as with loads of Microsoft bumf, there is a conflict - at least they have the info and can make their own choices.

The Win 8 optimization seemed to me like a cut and paste, it was assumed (I might be wrong who knows) that Win 8 was the same as Win 7 - I don't think so - looks like MS have sorted some things out.

Anyway, take what advice you want, if someone tells you to hit your SSD with a sledgehammer and you decide to do it - up to you - you asked for a link, I gave you a link from Intel - your choice not mine - but I have enabled Superfetch and Prefetch (I have also REENABLED PAGEFILE ON MY SSD AS I TOO CAN BE WRONG!!!!- I got a little confused after reading an article by Sinofsky, but it should have been directed at RAMDRIVE and NOT Pagefile! - I stand corrected and apologise if I mislead anyone) As far as I understand, Prefetch allows me to get a preview of a Kindle book on Amazon, and Superfetch delivers it really quickly. I still stand my ground about the System Restore as it never works! Nor does the Imagefile - System Image Backup and restore - another joke up MS 's sleeve!


----------



## Miggins

I found this in the Intel 520 SSD Setup Help File too - "Whoever so chooseth to disable thy Superfetch or Prefetch services in their Windows 8 operating system will be cast out of heaven and burned upon a pyre of slowly burning sticks that shall smoulder for the rest of eternity, signed Intel - The Management! Disregard this ORDER at your peril you scum! You have been warned INTEL!


----------



## Someguy316

I don't know, I think I'd rather have the other hard drive manufacturers comment on whether superfetch is recommended for their HDDs or not as some of these have built in diagnostic tools. I don't really reboot my PC much so I don't mind having only the boot up programs prefetched. About pagefile, I hear the same mixed reactions to disabling it or lowering it; I keep mine set to max at around 3GB for the 8GB of RAM I have as I don't really think I need anymore. Right, I have it start up at like 512mb for the programs that actually do rely on it and can't start up even without it.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someguy316*
> 
> Hi, thanks for updating this for Windows 8 as I know a few of these things were helpful to me in Windows 7. Regarding Superfetch, I liked when I disabled it in Windows 7 but this defragmenting program, MyDefrag, has some issues if you completely disable it so I've gotten used to just making it work on boot files only (value set to 2 in the registry); I guess I want to ask if the same values work in Win 8 that I used in Win 7?


I think. You really don't even need to change superfetch, just leave as is.
Quote:


> Another thing is the Windows System Protection feature, this is the third time I've disabled it but something keeps turning it back on.. what could be doing that?


I have no clue.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nigmol*
> 
> My problem is that I have just bought an Asus n56vz with windows 8 pre-installed. There are no disks supplied with the macine or Ai backup or even a product key. I want to replace the internal hard drive with an ssd and install windows 8 on it. How doo I do it? (Ive tried making a recovery disk and partition on a usb but that only gives me the option to repair and not to install) TIA


Use cloning software. Or make a system image and restore to the SSD.

You will probably have to shrink the OS partition first.

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Miggins*
> 
> From the INTEL SSD Toolbox.........................
> 
> "In Microsoft Windows Vista* and Windows 7*, Superfetch* tracks and copies your most frequently used applications to system memory to reduce load times. Superfetch is based on the similar Prefetch feature available in Windows XP. Superfetch/Prefetch is not needed on an Intel SSD under Windows 7 or Windows Vista, and should be disabled for optimal performance.
> 
> In Microsoft Windows 8*, Superfetch functions differently than in previous versions of Windows, and should not be disabled for an Intel SSD."
> 
> unquote!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Miggins*
> 
> From the Intel SSD Toolbox - for an Intel 520 240GB SSD
> 
> "In Microsoft Windows Vista* and Windows 7*, Superfetch* tracks and copies your most frequently used applications to system memory to reduce load times. Superfetch is based on the similar Prefetch feature available in Windows XP. Superfetch/Prefetch is not needed on an Intel SSD under Windows 7 or Windows Vista, and should be disabled for optimal performance.
> 
> In Microsoft Windows 8*, Superfetch functions differently than in previous versions of Windows, and should not be disabled for an Intel SSD."
> 
> Is that plain enough?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

It it is not, I asked for links. I need more information on it rather than just a note from intel saying not to on Intel SSDs...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miggins*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Is it really that hard to give a link to two, but easier to just yell and complain with no backup evidence or proof?
> Do you even know what superfetch does?
> Why would you disable system restore or move the page file to a HDD? Do you even know anything on those? lol
> Just calm down and send me some links.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason I disable system restore and move the pagefile is simply because of space - If I let win 8 manage my pagefile on the C drive it hogs 48GB of space out of 240GB
Click to expand...

...you know you can just set it manually to whatever size you need right? lol
Quote:


> and the same goes for system restore, it hogs another 15GB or so of space straight off.


Again, you can simply adjust to what you need.
Quote:


> I posted the link to the Intel reccomendation that contradicts your advice on turning off Superfetch, take a look, that is from Intel. I won't argue with them.


What link?
Quote:


> Pagefile and System Restore are more of a personal choice - If my system goes down the pan, I have no problem in installing the software again as in Win 7, System Restore never ever worked - nor did "Repair My Computer" nor did any of the Win 7 diagnostics - "Startup Repair" was a complete joke - wait two hours and then have the piece of junk tell you it was unable to repair anything - SFC/Scannow - another piece of useless junk - nothing Microsoft attempts to create that will fix a system that is F??CKED ever works - you are wasting your time!


bahaha, System restore has never failed me.








Quote:


> Pagefile for me just hogs valuable space and works fine if I stick it on my second of 4 drives, at least it isn't hogging 40+ GB of SSD Memory.


You can set it to like 1-2GB lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miggins*
> 
> Oh, whatever, up to you mate, if you disregard Intel advice then as I say up to you, sometimes you cannot help some people, you choose what you want to believe, all I am posting is some info from Intel (who designed the SSD) and if it helps anyone who isn't sure about how to set it up and as with loads of Microsoft bumf, there is a conflict - at least they have the info and can make their own choices.


Yep, thank you. I am going to add what Intel says to the guide.








Quote:


> The Win 8 optimization seemed to me like a cut and paste, it was assumed (I might be wrong who knows) that Win 8 was the same as Win 7 - I don't think so - looks like MS have sorted some things out.


Yep, I've looked into some of the things and took out what are not needed such as checking on defrag b/c windows 8 now when it detects a SSD will manually run TRIM for them.








Quote:


> Anyway, take what advice you want, if someone tells you to hit your SSD with a sledgehammer and you decide to do it - up to you - you asked for a link, I gave you a link from Intel - your


Actually you did not. I need more than just a quote from that. I want to actually know why I shouldn't. What makes it so much different.
Quote:


> choice not mine - but I have enabled Superfetch and Prefetch (I have also REENABLED PAGEFILE ON MY SSD AS I TOO CAN BE WRONG!!!!- I got a little confused after reading an article by Sinofsky, but it should have been directed at RAMDRIVE and NOT Pagefile! - I stand corrected and apologise if I mislead anyone)


i personally don't bother with messing with superfetch and prefetch myself and usually gets left alone in my systems anyways haha.
Quote:


> As far as I understand, Prefetch allows me to get a preview of a Kindle book on Amazon, and Superfetch delivers it really quickly.


Metaphorically or literally?

Here is a good description of how prefetch and superprefetch work: http://members.rushmore.com/~jsky/id37.html
Quote:


> Windows Vista's Superfetch builds on a technology introduced in Windows XP called Prefetch. Prefetching is a process in which the operating system loads key pieces of data and code from disk into memory before it's actually needed. A general look at how prefetching works.
> 
> In order for this Prefetching operation to actually improve performance, the Windows XP Cache Manager monitors the data being moved between the disk and RAM and between RAM and virtual memory when the system is booting up as well as when various applications are loaded.
> 
> As the Cache Manager monitors these occurrences, it constructs maps of the directories and all of the files that were referenced for each application or process. These maps are then saved to files with a .pf extension in the \Windows\Prefetch folder.
> 
> Once these map files have been created, the Cache Manager will use them to improve efficiency when the system boots up as well as when loading applications. More specifically, the Cache Manager will intercept every process or application that is about to be loaded and will check the \Windows\Prefetch folder to see if there is a corresponding map. If there is, the Cache Manager will call on the file system to immediately access the directory and files referenced in the map. The Cache Manager will then alert the Memory Manager and tell it to use the information in the map file to load data and code into memory. Once this prefetch operation is complete, the Cache Manager will allow the application or process to continue loading. As the application or process does so, it will find the majority of the files and data that it needs already available in memory, thus reducing the amount of disk access and allowing the application or process to load or respond faster.
> 
> In order to further improve the efficiency of this prefetching operation, Windows XP will regularly analyze the contents of the map files, compile a list of the directories and files, organize them in the order in which they are loaded, and save this information in a file called Layout.ini in the \Windows\Prefetch folder. It will then schedule disk defragmenter to run on a regular basis and use the information in the Layout.ini file to relocate all of the directories and files listed to a contiguous area of the disk.
> 
> SuperFetch
> 
> Now that you know how Windows XP's Prefetch technology works, you have a good idea of how about 70 percent of Windows Vista's SuperFetch technology works. As the next version of Windows XP's Prefetch, SuperFetch does everything that Prefetch does and more.
> 
> To start with, SuperFetch overcomes one of the big drawbacks in Windows XP's Prefetch technology. Prefetch improves efficiency by loading the majority of the files and data needed by an application or process into memory so that they can be accessed very quickly when needed. However, because these files and data exist in memory, they are subject to the laws governing virtual memory. In other words, when other applications need access to memory, any prefetched data is moved out to the page file on the hard disk. When it is needed again, it then must be moved back from the page file to memory, which of course offsets the performance enhancement.
> 
> SuperFetch goes one step further to ensure that you get the most out of the performance enhancement. In addition to constructing the map files described earlier, SuperFetch also constructs profiles of the applications you use that include information about how often and when you use them. SuperFetch then will keep track of the applications in your profile and note when any prefetched data is moved out to the page file. SuperFetch will then monitor the progress of the application that caused the prefetched data to be moved out to the page file and, as soon as that application is done, it will pull the prefetched data back into memory. So when you go to access the application, the prefetched data will again be available in memory and the application will be very responsive.


Quote:


> I still stand my ground about the System Restore as it never works! Nor does the Imagefile - System Image Backup and restore - another joke up MS 's sleeve!


Oh gosh, I hate Windows Backup and retore, it is the biggest piece if crap I've ever used.
















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miggins*
> 
> I found this in the Intel 520 SSD Setup Help File too - "Whoever so chooseth to disable thy Superfetch or Prefetch services in their Windows 8 operating system will be cast out of heaven and burned upon a pyre of slowly burning sticks that shall smoulder for the rest of eternity, signed Intel - The Management! Disregard this ORDER at your peril you scum! You have been warned INTEL!


What? i don't believe in heaven so does that mean that this does not apply to me?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miggins*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crabby654*
> 
> Well what makes windows 8's super fetch so much better to leave it on? I still don't see a reason to leave it on.
> But why, why shouldn't it be disabled? What has changed with the new super fetch? There's still not enough information to leave it on other then Intel telling me to.
> 
> 
> 
> I have absolutely no idea whatsoever - but I tend to take the advice of the people who actually designed manufactured and tested the damn thing - If you have any further questions -Why don't you ask SEAN?
> 
> I asked Intel Support to have this written in blood but they refused as they said there was a risk of AIDS
Click to expand...

Why can't you answer it? I have found nothign on Windows 8 superfetch vs Windows 7. I'll see if one of my buddies can figure it out for us.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crabby654*
> 
> Well what makes windows 8's super fetch so much better to leave it on? I still don't see a reason to leave it on.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> In Microsoft Windows 8*, Superfetch functions differently than in previous versions of Windows, and should not be disabled for an Intel SSD."
> 
> 
> 
> But why, why shouldn't it be disabled? What has changed with the new super fetch? There's still not enough information to leave it on other then Intel telling me to.
Click to expand...

EXACTLY! I need links and information on this. What has changed? I want to learn what is different. I want to be educated on why it is not recommended now vs before. Just stating that Intel toolbox says not too means absolutely nothing.

It is the same crap as Samsung's optimization tool disabling my Windows search, yet I use it all the time. It is recommended, but do I follow it? Nope.


----------



## Someguy316

I don't know if anyone else has this issue too but with Superfetch enabled on a Western Digital Caviar Black (SATA II), it has a tendency to make the drive work really hard when I access something random. I had the same thing in Windows 7 and just setting superfetch to boot files only gets rid of the heavy reading that happens. It's actually a pretty loud noise that it makes plus Windows folders stop reacting for a few seconds; pretty annoying when I try to browse my storage drive but as I said, setting superfetch to boot only gets rid of this.


----------



## Miggins

Next point - It is also advised to disable or turn off UAC control for Win 8 by sliding the slider to "Never Notify" This actually does not DISABLE UAC - at all, it only reduces the amount of annoying messages you get - Disabling UAC requires you to go around and hack the registry (which you don't want to do anyway)

The way that Win 8 works differently to 7 in this respect Win 8 has another security system that involves an "Integrity" check which is a little more advanced than the UAC on its own. Even though you drop UAC to "Never Notify" it is not disabled. Win 8 uses some software called "App_container" as far as I can gather, a type of Sandbox for Apps.

If you hack your registry and disable UAC altogether, then you will never be able to run or install an APP with Metro.

If you want to hack it - "enableLUA" key and set it to 0 from the registry HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System.

One more point I wanted to ask Sean about was disabling the GUI. Is it not possible to disable the GUI via the Group Policies Editor rather than using a bit of a BLAG with MSCONFIG, which doesn't really switch anything off properly and sort of glosses over it?

Cheers!


----------



## Miggins

I don't know if anyone else has this issue too but with Superfetch enabled on a Western Digital Caviar Black (SATA II), it has a tendency to make the drive work really hard when I access something random. I had the same thing in Windows 7 and just setting superfetch to boot files only gets rid of the heavy reading that happens. It's actually a pretty loud noise that it makes plus Windows folders stop reacting for a few seconds; pretty annoying when I try to browse my storage drive but as I said, setting superfetch to boot only gets rid of this.

Someguy -

Sorry,
I was only referring to Superfetch with an SSD, my comments were limited to that and that only - I am not commenting about Spinner Drives whether SATA 1, 1.5, 2 or 3 -

I am just trying to clarify some settings for Win 8 on expensive SSD's that if set incorrectly may give additional wear.

In the real world, Prefetch is where I expect my wife to instinctively know that I need another cold beer, SUPERFETCH is when I have to yell at her to bring it "ON THE DOUBLE WOMAN!"


----------



## Crabby654

I believe the group policies editor is not available in home basic which is what I use, I had to edit my registry to disable the lock and login screen since I don't have the group policy editor.

On a side note you should try to get all your replies in one post so it doesn't clutter up the thread like crazy, and there is a quote button to properly quote someone.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miggins*
> 
> Next point - It is also advised to disable or turn off UAC control for Win 8 by sliding the slider to "Never Notify" This actually does not DISABLE UAC - at all, it only reduces the amount of annoying messages you get - Disabling UAC requires you to go around and hack the registry (which you don't want to do anyway)


I like not seeing millions of annoying messages.








Quote:


> The way that Win 8 works differently to 7 in this respect Win 8 has another security system that involves an "Integrity" check which is a little more advanced than the UAC on its own. Even though you drop UAC to "Never Notify" it is not disabled. Win 8 uses some software called "App_container" as far as I can gather, a type of Sandbox for Apps.
> 
> If you hack your registry and disable UAC altogether, then you will never be able to run or install an APP with Metro.
> 
> If you want to hack it - "enableLUA" key and set it to 0 from the registry HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System.


Alright I'll pop this in the guide as well.








Quote:


> One more point I wanted to ask Sean about was disabling the GUI. Is it not possible to disable the GUI via the Group Policies Editor rather than using a bit of a BLAG with MSCONFIG, which doesn't really switch anything off properly and sort of glosses over it?
> 
> Cheers!


This?
http://www.howtogeek.com/109968/6-great-tricks-for-windows-8-that-you-probably-dont-know/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miggins*
> 
> In the real world, Prefetch is where I expect my wife to instinctively know that I need another cold beer, SUPERFETCH is when I have to yell at her to bring it "ON THE DOUBLE WOMAN!"












Oh and my friend a question on windows 8 superfetch and he replied with this
Quote:


> I sent mark Russinovich an email asking if there have been any changes with super fetch in Windows 8. So I guess we will find out, but whether or not he replies can be a little bit hit and miss sometimes.


Got anything else I can add to this or suggest taking out or anything?


----------



## nickrsk

Dear Sean,
What do you think about ".NET Framework 3.5" turn on in Windows Features?
Should it be done as "have to" before installing the drivers and C++ runtimes?
All the best


----------



## nickrsk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> *
> ESP - 100MB - This is the UEFI System partition...*


I made a lot of installations and I always see only 99MB...


----------



## Miggins

Good update Sean - and you may want to let every sad bum know that purchased an Asus P8Z77V-Deluxe that Asus have in the past couple of days updated their second update of Asus suite (or not to sweet if you installed it - bordering on rather sour - 2.00.01) to Asus Suite 2.01.01 This seems to have addressed the problems I had with their crap Network i Control - and it also confirms that Lucid Logic - the fly by night Graphics "Wizards" are no longer supported on Win 8 from ASUS! Thank the lord as their software was as bad as their business plan......going cheap very very soon...impressive portfolio.....doesn't actually work!

Now another question - when I originally installed a fresh install via the Win 8 site - which I burned to DVD as an ISO and ran as a fresh install - my pagefile was almost 47GB (RAM installed is 32GB) - after I ran Win 8 cleanup - what used to be the old "Defrag" Menu- but is now something like "DIAGNOSE", and the Intel Toolbox, my pagefile is sitting at less than 6GB - this is as I said after I went back to Advanced ops and set everything to Windows manage - and took the old 40-90GB pagefile off of the HDD and back to the SSD!


----------



## Miggins

The GUI thing is not the same as the Geek site, you suggested turning off the GUI within MSCONFIG - I was looking for a bit more than disabling the lock screen - why anyone would want that damn thing in the first place amazes me!

I was thinking of a boot straight t the log on - none of the blue windows and the little scrolling thing that irritates.

You know, id enough people keep posting their gripes and dislikes, we will soon have a system that works like we want it to rather than how Microsoft want it to!

Love it!


----------



## Image132

Hey Sean.

Sorry for the annoying PM







Great guide by the way.

Could you please help me install windows with UEFI. My problem is that my dvd drive isn't showing up as a UEFI device but my flash which I formatted as per your instructions does.

I'm running the Asus maximus IV extreme

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickrsk*
> 
> Dear Sean,
> What do you think about ".NET Framework 3.5" turn on in Windows Features?
> Should it be done as "have to" before installing the drivers and C++ runtimes?
> All the best


idk, turn it on if you need it. Otherwise dont worry about it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickrsk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> *
> ESP - 100MB - This is the UEFI System partition...*
> 
> 
> 
> I made a lot of installations and I always see only 99MB...
Click to expand...

Where do you see 99MB? It really doesn't matter. 100MB = 102400B

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miggins*
> 
> Good update Sean - and you may want to let every sad bum know that purchased an Asus P8Z77V-Deluxe that Asus have in the past couple of days updated their second update of Asus suite (or not to sweet if you installed it - bordering on rather sour - 2.00.01) to Asus Suite 2.01.01 This seems to have addressed the problems I had with their crap Network i Control - and it also confirms that Lucid Logic - the fly by night Graphics "Wizards" are no longer supported on Win 8 from ASUS! Thank the lord as their software was as bad as their business plan......going cheap very very soon...impressive portfolio.....doesn't actually work!


People can figure it out on their own.








Quote:


> Now another question - when I originally installed a fresh install via the Win 8 site - which I burned to DVD as an ISO and ran as a fresh install - my pagefile was almost 47GB (RAM installed is 32GB) - after I ran Win 8 cleanup - what used to be the old "Defrag" Menu- but is now something like "DIAGNOSE", and the Intel Toolbox, my pagefile is sitting at less than 6GB - this is as I said after I went back to Advanced ops and set everything to Windows manage - and took the old 40-90GB pagefile off of the HDD and back to the SSD!


Wait, what is the question exactly?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miggins*
> 
> The GUI thing is not the same as the Geek site, you suggested turning off the GUI within MSCONFIG - I was looking for a bit more than disabling the lock screen - why anyone would want that damn thing in the first place amazes me!
> 
> I was thinking of a boot straight t the log on - none of the blue windows and the little scrolling thing that irritates.


lol, update me if you find anything.
Quote:


> You know, id enough people keep posting their gripes and dislikes, we will soon have a system that works like we want it to rather than how Microsoft want it to!
> 
> Love it!


Yea! I am still on Windows 7 myself cause I don't like the UI of Windows 8 that much. Plus some of my software wont work atm.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Image132*
> 
> Hey Sean.
> 
> Sorry for the annoying PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great guide by the way.
> 
> Could you please help me install windows with UEFI. My problem is that my dvd drive isn't showing up as a UEFI device but my flash which I formatted as per your instructions does.
> 
> I'm running the Asus maximus IV extreme
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


Why not just install with the flash drive then? You really don't need to use GPT, only if you want the OS partition over 2.2TB.


----------



## sjarboe01

I have a question. I have followed Seans guide for Windows 7, and moved all of my libraries over to a secondary HDD, but I am wondering if that will mess up the Windows 8 Upgrade option, because I don't want to lose all of my files. Does anyone know?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sjarboe01*
> 
> I have a question. I have followed Seans guide for Windows 7, and moved all of my libraries over to a secondary HDD, but I am wondering if that will mess up the Windows 8 Upgrade option, because I don't want to lose all of my files. Does anyone know?


why would that do anythign? They are on a separate disk. They will not be affected.


----------



## Use

I got a little problem with my motherboard. If I disable hibernation PC will not shutdown or restart, turns off monitor and stays on black screen, no disc activity. Only happens if shut down from settings menu, all normal if I press the power button. (Windows 8 Pro, release preview did not have this issue)


----------



## archind

TRIM is enabled in WIndows 8 by default.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Use*
> 
> I got a little problem with my motherboard. If I disable hibernation PC will not shutdown or restart, turns off monitor and stays on black screen, no disc activity. Only happens if shut down from settings menu, all normal if I press the power button. (Windows 8 Pro, release preview did not have this issue)


I'd just leave hibernation enabled then. Possibly make a thread in the Windows section on it cause idk.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *archind*
> 
> TRIM is enabled in WIndows 8 by default.


yes it is as it was with windows 7 when the a drive with a rotational speed of 0 is detected.


----------



## rootbeer999

Hey guys,
I am having an issue with my install of Windows 8.
It hangs on the blue Windows 8 logo for around 30 seconds, then boots into the OS just fine.
This issue is present when the network cable is disconnected as well.
Any help?
Cheers!
rootbeer999


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rootbeer999*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I am having an issue with my install of Windows 8.
> It hangs on the blue Windows 8 logo for around 30 seconds, then boots into the OS just fine.
> This issue is present when the network cable is disconnected as well.
> Any help?
> Cheers!
> rootbeer999


Any USB devices connected besides keyboard and mouse?


----------



## haversham

i have windows 8 installed on an SSD. it's only 128GB and i'd like to clear some space. in regards to the tip on moving the Users folder to a secondary HDD, would it hurt performance by moving the *entire* Users folder off the SSD? do programs need to access the app data in the Users folder frequently, or is it just used for storage?

also, what about the other folders inside the Users folder (Default and Public)? i'm the only one who uses the PC.


----------



## Arizonian

subbed/

Samsung 840 Pro 256 & VelociRaptor incoming. Going through preparations while awaiting shipment. Keeping fingers crossed all goes well but have one main question.

I've got to first install Windows 7 before using Windows 8 Pro upgrade registration key. I'm going to assume I should follow the other Windows 7 guide instead and then move into this one after installation is complete to optimize my SSD?


----------



## webtax

another start menu alternative you can add to the guide if you want sean

http://retroui.com/


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haversham*
> 
> i have windows 8 installed on an SSD. it's only 128GB and i'd like to clear some space. in regards to the tip on moving the Users folder to a secondary HDD, would it hurt performance by moving the *entire* Users folder off the SSD? do programs need to access the app data in the Users folder frequently, or is it just used for storage?


Anything in the appdata folder will then be placed on the HDD, thus for that data it will be slower aka your temp files, browsing cache, program data and saves, etc.
Quote:


> also, what about the other folders inside the Users folder (Default and Public)? i'm the only one who uses the PC.


Ignore them. Thats what I do.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> subbed/
> 
> Samsung 840 Pro 256 & VelociRaptor incoming. Going through preparations while awaiting shipment. Keeping fingers crossed all goes well but have one main question.
> 
> I've got to first install Windows 7 before using Windows 8 Pro upgrade registration key. I'm going to assume I should follow the other Windows 7 guide instead and then move into this one after installation is complete to optimize my SSD?


Are you going to be using windows 8 now?

If you have windows 7 now just upgrade it to 8 as is. If not then install 7, activate, then reboot and install 8.

I don't ever do upgrade. I never have used it and don't really have any experience with any sort of upgrade options.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webtax*
> 
> another start menu alternative you can add to the guide if you want sean
> 
> http://retroui.com/


added







+rep


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Are you going to be using windows 8 now?
> If you have windows 7 now just upgrade it to 8 as is. If not then install 7, activate, then reboot and install 8.
> I don't ever do upgrade. I never have used it and don't really have any experience with any sort of upgrade options.


I was using developers Windows 8 and I took the upgrade offer for $39 to Pro Upgrade. Had so many new purchases lately I took the cheap way out of Windows rather than components.

In order to activate my Windows 8 registration code, Windows 7 has to be already installed for it to upload from MS. First time I've done it this way. When my kids finally upgrade from Windows 7 to 8 I'll make sure to obtain a full version next time. It would have made things easier for first time SSD / HDD install.

I already tried the upgrade process once, having to erase developers version in order to install Windows 8. Once installed Windows.old file can be deleted with all Windows 7 files in one mass delete. It was very simple and Windows 8 did a great job erasing all traces of Windows 7. All lost space restored.

So I'm going to familiarize myself with installation Windows 7 guide first then move into Windows 8 for system preparation. Great job with both guides Sean Webster.


----------



## haversham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Anything in the appdata folder will then be placed on the HDD, thus for that data it will be slower aka your temp files, browsing cache, program data and saves, etc.


gotcha, thanks.


----------



## techtock

Great guide, Sean, but I have a couple of questions:

So, I see a lot of conflicting statements on this forum and elsewhere as to the reliability of SSDs and the steps one should take to extend the life of your drive. For example, this guide and guides on other forums suggest you should do things like turn off pre/superfetch, turn off drive indexing, enable write caching, etc. On the other hand, I read in other places that this is not necessary on newer MLC-based drives (pretty much all SSDs out right now, including mine) because they could write something like 20GB of data a day for a good five years before wearing out, so you needn't worry about multiple, small writes.

The reason this is important to me is because I have an older motherboard and my SSD (Crucial V4) is manufactured with SATA II speeds in mind. I realize that people with SATA III motherboards should adhere to the advise of these optimization guides because their drives are fast enough for it to not make a difference and erring on the side of caution is better when it comes to the longevity of their SSDs. In my personal experience with my SSD using SATA II, however, I notice a significance difference in real-world performance when I leave all of these things to their default values (e.g., pre/superfetch and drive indexing enabled).

Basically, I was thinking it might be better to include a note that, if your SSD is using the SATA II interface, you might be sacrificing performance to unnecessarily extend the longevity of your drive.

(BTW, I've ran various benchmarks on my drive and it performs up to the manufacturer's specification. Also, I understand that many things in your guide are still relevant to me, like having the latest AHCI drivers and TRIM enabled.)


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techtock*
> 
> Great guide, Sean, but I have a couple of questions:
> 
> So, I see a lot of conflicting statements on this forum and elsewhere as to the reliability of SSDs and the steps one should take to extend the life of your drive. For example, this guide and guides on other forums suggest you should do things like turn off pre/superfetch, turn off drive indexing, enable write caching, etc. On the other hand, I read in other places that this is not necessary on newer MLC-based drives (pretty much all SSDs out right now, including mine) because they could write something like 20GB of data a day for a good five years before wearing out, so you needn't worry about multiple, small writes.
> 
> The reason this is important to me is because I have an older motherboard and my SSD (Crucial V4) is manufactured with SATA II speeds in mind. I realize that people with SATA III motherboards should adhere to the advise of these optimization guides because their drives are fast enough for it to not make a difference and erring on the side of caution is better when it comes to the longevity of their SSDs. In my personal experience with my SSD using SATA II, however, I notice a significance difference in real-world performance when I leave all of these things to their default values (e.g., pre/superfetch and drive indexing enabled).
> 
> Basically, I was thinking it might be better to include a note that, if your SSD is using the SATA II interface, you might be sacrificing performance to unnecessarily extend the longevity of your drive.
> 
> (BTW, I've ran various benchmarks on my drive and it performs up to the manufacturer's specification. Also, I understand that many things in your guide are still relevant to me, like having the latest AHCI drivers and TRIM enabled.)


Hardly a speed difference for SSDs on SATA 2 vs 3. However, your Crucial V4 is just a really slow/bad drive imo. It uses crappy NAND and an old controller. if you could you should return it. lol

As for any of the optimizations like pre/superfetch, indexing, and what ever else. They are not needed. Especially for current gen SSDs (excluding your crappy V4 and a few others...not picking on you it is just I would never suggest that drive.). They are just there for people who like tweaking things. Enabling/disabling things in Windows won't make much of a difference in what is written to the SSD in comparison to how YOU use your SSD. People are weird as they over exaggerate how limited SSDs are on writes.


----------



## techtock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> However, your Crucial V4 is just a really slow/bad drive imo. It uses crappy NAND and an old controller. if you could you should return it. lol


The reason I got this drive is because:

A) I always hear the name Crucial thrown around as among the best (in both reliability and performance). They get a lot of bad reviews on Newegg, but the vast majority of reviews on Newegg are written by what seems to be drug-addled orangutans.

B) It was the cheapest 256GB drive I could find.

As for my experience with it, no problems so far. The speed I get out of it is above what the Crucial said I would get (230MB read/190MB write). I get all the usual perks associated with SSDs: Windows 8 boots up in around 12 seconds, all programs (even Photoshop and Visual Studio 2012) open instantly on first run, etc. Not sure what else I could ask of it. The speed and price are fantastic.


----------



## Ellis

When I plug in my hard drives at step 5 or whichever one it is, my boot time increases by a lot. I can hear them seeking away whilst Windows 8 is loading, what's up with that?

I remembered reading that Windows reads the page file at start, but I have my page file manually set to only exist on my SSD with the initial size at 400MB and maximum at 1024MB, so it can't be reading the page file from the HDDs.

Any ideas?


----------



## Simca

Any reason why shut down no longer shuts down Windows and instead restarts it?

I don't expect an answer to this question..I never seem to get answers to my questions anymore. :\

Greatly appreciated if you can answer that though.

Self solved, I think the culprit was Pokki.


----------



## Poco23

I have a question regarding TRIM support in RAID. In Windows 8, is TRIM supported in RAID 0 using two SSDs with the equipment mentioned below? I have read on another site that the OS supports it, but the hardware controller in the MOBO's themselves don't support it, but i do not know if this is true. A question similar to this one might have been answered earlier in the thread, and I did read the entire thread but I'm still not completely sure. Any insight into this subject would be awesome!

Motherboard:
ASUS P8Z77-V LK LGA 1155

CPU:
i5 3570k

SSD:
2x OCZ Vertex 4 - 256Gb

P.S. The guide was freaken nice Sean.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Any reason why shut down no longer shuts down Windows and instead restarts it?
> *I don't expect an answer to this question..I never seem to get answers to my questions anymore. :\*
> Greatly appreciated if you can answer that though.
> Self solved, I think the culprit was Pokki.


I hear you







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poco23*
> 
> I have a question regarding TRIM support in RAID. In Windows 8, is TRIM supported in RAID 0 using two SSDs with the equipment mentioned below? I have read on another site that the OS supports it, but the hardware controller in the MOBO's themselves don't support it, but i do not know if this is true. A question similar to this one might have been answered earlier in the thread, and I did read the entire thread but I'm still not completely sure. Any insight into this subject would be awesome!
> Motherboard:
> ASUS P8Z77-V LK LGA 1155
> CPU:
> i5 3570k
> SSD:
> 2x OCZ Vertex 4 - 256Gb
> P.S. The guide was freaken nice Sean.


According to the guide, it is supported since you are using a Z77 chipset motherboard.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> When I plug in my hard drives at step 5 or whichever one it is, my boot time increases by a lot. I can hear them seeking away whilst Windows 8 is loading, what's up with that?
> 
> I remembered reading that Windows reads the page file at start, but I have my page file manually set to only exist on my SSD with the initial size at 400MB and maximum at 1024MB, so it can't be reading the page file from the HDDs.
> 
> Any ideas?


That is normal. HDDs take longer to initialize at POST than SSDs. They need to spin-up. Also for when thye seek during the windows loading it could be that you moved any of the user folders over to the HDD? Or it is just what windows does idk. I don't really hear my HDDs at all any more now that I have seagate barracudas. My Samsung spinpoint F3's where annoyingly loud.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Any reason why shut down no longer shuts down Windows and instead restarts it?
> 
> I don't expect an answer to this question..I never seem to get answers to my questions anymore. :\
> 
> Greatly appreciated if you can answer that though.
> 
> Self solved, I think the culprit was Pokki.


So Pokki caused it? Weird. I would have not been able to figure it out myself as I have not ever had that issue personally. If it continues I can look into other reasons.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poco23*
> 
> I have a question regarding TRIM support in RAID. In Windows 8, is TRIM supported in RAID 0 using two SSDs with the equipment mentioned below? I have read on another site that the OS supports it, but the hardware controller in the MOBO's themselves don't support it, but i do not know if this is true. A question similar to this one might have been answered earlier in the thread, and I did read the entire thread but I'm still not completely sure. Any insight into this subject would be awesome!
> 
> Motherboard:
> ASUS P8Z77-V LK LGA 1155
> 
> CPU:
> i5 3570k
> 
> SSD:
> 2x OCZ Vertex 4 - 256Gb
> 
> P.S. The guide was freaken nice Sean.


Yes you have TRIM support. if you want to check it look here: www.station-drivers.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=4023

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Any reason why shut down no longer shuts down Windows and instead restarts it?
> *I don't expect an answer to this question..I never seem to get answers to my questions anymore. :\*
> Greatly appreciated if you can answer that though.
> Self solved, I think the culprit was Pokki.
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you
Click to expand...

Poor guys.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> That is normal. HDDs take longer to initialize at POST than SSDs. They need to spin-up. Also for when thye seek during the windows loading it could be that you moved any of the user folders over to the HDD? Or it is just what windows does idk. I don't really hear my HDDs at all any more now that I have seagate barracudas. My Samsung spinpoint F3's where annoyingly loud.
> 
> Poor guys.


POST is fine, it was just the Windows loading, but like you say I have several of my user folders on the HDD so that will be the cause. Shame - I can't put my user folders on the SSD at the moment, thanks for uncovering the reason though









Also, it's okay, because you answered my question this time


----------



## scorpious

Hi sean,

First off this is a superb guide to optimizing windows 8 with a SSD. I did a fresh install of windows 8 pro and pc boots in 7 secs flat incl 3 secs for post.

The following is my PC hardware:
MB:Asus P8Z77V-LK
VC: Saphhire HD6870 1GB (stock)
CPU: i5 3570K (stock)
SDD: Kingston hyperX 3K 120GB

Software installed:
windows classic shell
K-lite codec Pack
all necessary drivers
no anti virus or any other software.
Few extra things that i did was i moved all the user folders from ssd to hdd including the temp folders to hdd by changing the value in environment variables.

everything is fine but i am experiencing 2 issues

1. Windows experience index, I am not sure how important it is but it fails to complete. the message i get is

"Windows Experience Index problem: Could not measure video playback performance"

I installed the latest AMD catalyst drivers from the website and all other drivers are updated as well.

The first time it gave me the error i wondered if it was a codec issue. so i first checked the following

Open Windows Explorer and go to the C:\WINDOWS\Performance\WinSAT folder.

I tried running following 8 video files.

2 files with the .mp4 file extension.
3 files with the .mpg file extension.
3 files with the .wmv file extension.

the .mp4 files do not run on windows media player.

so I went and installed both the 32bit and 64bit K-lite mega codec pack with just essential codecs required for playback (no player installed).
ever after this windows media player does not play these files.

So i Installed VLC player 2.0.4 and it plays these files just fine. but the video appears choppy though.
is this because its trying to perform software acceleration and not hardware acceleration?

2. the second issue is with windows update.this is the error i get :
"Failure configuring Windows updates. Reverting changes. Do not turn off your computer when you try to install Windows Updates"

I went and installed each update manually i could get most of the updates installed successfully and found that some of the larger updates finish downloading and after restarting the PC, cause this error. they seem to be security updates rather large >140mb files.
the update seems to reach around the 30% mark and then restarts the PC only to revert back the changes.

any way of resolving this issue?

please let me know

Ashish


----------



## axipher

Just got my Samsung 840 in today, will be using this guide this weekend.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Just got my Samsung 840 in today, will be using this guide this weekend.


Congrats.









Sean did a superb job getting me up to speed with SSD's proper installation. I found it very informational as I've never used an SSD prior. I'm finally up and running both SSD & HDD as of this morning and downloading Assassins Creed III as I type.









I got to admit with some of the reviews I read prior where Anandtech had two 840's fail and HardOCP four I was a bit reserved. I put my faith in Samsung's reliable track record with the 830's and took the leap anyway. Looking good so far and blazing fast. I know I can never return to an HDD now.







I'm feeling a bit epeen here this morning with this performance upgrade.


----------



## axipher

The rig it's going in currently has a 120 GB Solid 3 as a boot drive and a 60 GB Vertex 2 as a Steam drive then a lowly 320 GB Scorpio Blue purely as a media drive. Making this my first HHD-less system will be nice. That Scorpio Blue is starting to click way too much for my liking, even after a complete re-copy of everything with no fragmentation.


----------



## McStick

Sean- Thanks again for the great info......It has saved me many hours of frustration.

Question- I upgraded to Windows 8 (still trying to decide if that was a mistake).

Here's what I have:

Z68 MB
Intel i5-2500k
Crucial M4 64g SSD running the OS
Kingston 30g SSD (installed but not in use)
1T Seagate HD- Store everything but media here
2T Seagate HD- Media drive

Here's what I want to do:

I want to set up the 30g SSD as a cache for the 1T HD.

Here's what I did and what happened:

~ I tweaked the registry to enable RAID.......In the case of Windows 8 this involves changing the value of the StartOverride key from 3 to 0 under the IASTORV driver key.
~ I changed to RAID in the bios
~ I rebooted and installed the Intel RST driver
~ RST loaded fine, but all I have are the 4 drives showing up, but no "Accelerate" button on the toolbar.
~ My theory is that with all the drives attached it will not allow SRT. My theory problem is that I cannot disconnect the M4, but I don't want to use the M4 as a cache......I want to use the 30g.
~ If I try to set up a RAID configuration with the 1T and the 30g SSD it will wipe my data on the 1T.
~ There is an option to save data on one of the drives, but it will not allow me to save the data on the 1T........I don't know why.

Any ideas for me?

Thanks


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpious*
> 
> Hi sean,
> 
> First off this is a superb guide to optimizing windows 8 with a SSD. I did a fresh install of windows 8 pro and pc boots in 7 secs flat incl 3 secs for post.
> 
> The following is my PC hardware:
> MB:Asus P8Z77V-LK
> VC: Saphhire HD6870 1GB (stock)
> CPU: i5 3570K (stock)
> SDD: Kingston hyperX 3K 120GB
> 
> Software installed:
> windows classic shell
> K-lite codec Pack
> all necessary drivers
> no anti virus or any other software.
> Few extra things that i did was i moved all the user folders from ssd to hdd including the temp folders to hdd by changing the value in environment variables.
> 
> everything is fine but i am experiencing 2 issues
> 
> 1. Windows experience index, I am not sure how important it is but it fails to complete. the message i get is
> 
> "Windows Experience Index problem: Could not measure video playback performance"
> 
> I installed the latest AMD catalyst drivers from the website and all other drivers are updated as well.
> 
> The first time it gave me the error i wondered if it was a codec issue. so i first checked the following
> 
> Open Windows Explorer and go to the C:\WINDOWS\Performance\WinSAT folder.
> 
> I tried running following 8 video files.
> 
> 2 files with the .mp4 file extension.
> 3 files with the .mpg file extension.
> 3 files with the .wmv file extension.
> 
> the .mp4 files do not run on windows media player.
> 
> so I went and installed both the 32bit and 64bit K-lite mega codec pack with just essential codecs required for playback (no player installed).
> ever after this windows media player does not play these files.
> 
> So i Installed VLC player 2.0.4 and it plays these files just fine. but the video appears choppy though.
> is this because its trying to perform software acceleration and not hardware acceleration?
> 
> 2. the second issue is with windows update.this is the error i get :
> "Failure configuring Windows updates. Reverting changes. Do not turn off your computer when you try to install Windows Updates"
> 
> I went and installed each update manually i could get most of the updates installed successfully and found that some of the larger updates finish downloading and after restarting the PC, cause this error. they seem to be security updates rather large >140mb files.
> the update seems to reach around the 30% mark and then restarts the PC only to revert back the changes.
> 
> any way of resolving this issue?
> 
> please let me know
> 
> Ashish


I'd reinstall again myself. Something is corrupted it seems.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McStick*
> 
> Sean- Thanks again for the great info......It has saved me many hours of frustration.
> 
> Question- I upgraded to Windows 8 (still trying to decide if that was a mistake).
> 
> Here's what I have:
> 
> Z68 MB
> Intel i5-2500k
> Crucial M4 64g SSD running the OS
> Kingston 30g SSD (installed but not in use)
> 1T Seagate HD- Store everything but media here
> 2T Seagate HD- Media drive
> 
> Here's what I want to do:
> 
> I want to set up the 30g SSD as a cache for the 1T HD.
> 
> Here's what I did and what happened:
> 
> ~ I tweaked the registry to enable RAID.......In the case of Windows 8 this involves changing the value of the StartOverride key from 3 to 0 under the IASTORV driver key.
> ~ I changed to RAID in the bios
> ~ I rebooted and installed the Intel RST driver
> ~ RST loaded fine, but all I have are the 4 drives showing up, but no "Accelerate" button on the toolbar.
> ~ My theory is that with all the drives attached it will not allow SRT. My theory problem is that I cannot disconnect the M4, but I don't want to use the M4 as a cache......I want to use the 30g.
> ~ If I try to set up a RAID configuration with the 1T and the 30g SSD it will wipe my data on the 1T.
> ~ There is an option to save data on one of the drives, but it will not allow me to save the data on the 1T........I don't know why.
> 
> Any ideas for me?
> 
> Thanks


I don't think caching is supported in Windows 8 yet.


----------



## haversham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpious*
> 
> Hi sean,
> First off this is a superb guide to optimizing windows 8 with a SSD. I did a fresh install of windows 8 pro and pc boots in 7 secs flat incl 3 secs for post.
> The following is my PC hardware:
> MB:Asus P8Z77V-LK
> VC: Saphhire HD6870 1GB (stock)
> CPU: i5 3570K (stock)
> SDD: Kingston hyperX 3K 120GB
> Software installed:
> windows classic shell
> K-lite codec Pack
> all necessary drivers
> no anti virus or any other software.
> Few extra things that i did was i moved all the user folders from ssd to hdd including the temp folders to hdd by changing the value in environment variables.
> everything is fine but i am experiencing 2 issues
> 1. Windows experience index, I am not sure how important it is but it fails to complete. the message i get is
> "Windows Experience Index problem: Could not measure video playback performance"


i experienced a similar problem with the WEI in Win8. i see that your mobo has a Z77 chipset so it may have Virtu MVP. if you have this installed, disable it and then run WEI again. i have the same CPU, but an ASRock Pro3 mobo. WEI will not run with Virtu MVP enabled on my system.

if that doesn't work, it may be your codec pack. can't remember where, but i read something during my google search that says codec packs mess with the WEI. uninstall and see if WEI completes


----------



## 39 s

I have been trying to get Windows 8 to only install the OS to my SSD (which is only 32gb), but I have been trying to get the program files and user folders to save (by default) on my normal hard drive (which is 500gb).
For some reason, after I install the OS I see that my SSD only has about 10gb left, but all the files only take up about 11.3gb. Windows 8 does say that there should be 30gb total, but it doesn't say what's being used that takes up the extra 10gb.

Is this from converting the SSD to an MBR format?

Also, in your step about clicking on Drive Options > New > Apply > Click on bottom partition, I only have one partition related to the SSD. In DiskPart, should I create another partition, then continue on through the steps?

And one final question (even though I know this isn't listed in your steps), I went through regedit and changed the directory of both Program Files to the 500gb Hard Drive, but after that Internet Explorer would crash instantly. Any way to correct this?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *39 s*
> 
> I have been trying to get Windows 8 to only install the OS to my SSD (which is only 32gb), but I have been trying to get the program files and user folders to save (by default) on my normal hard drive (which is 500gb).
> For some reason, after I install the OS I see that my SSD only has about 10gb left, but all the files only take up about 11.3gb. Windows 8 does say that there should be 30gb total, but it doesn't say what's being used that takes up the extra 10gb.


Probably space your page file/hibernation file are taking up as they are hidden files on the root of the drive.
Quote:


> Is this from converting the SSD to an MBR format?


No
Quote:


> Also, in your step about clicking on Drive Options > New > Apply > Click on bottom partition, I only have one partition related to the SSD. In DiskPart, should I create another partition, then continue on through the steps?


No
Quote:


> And one final question (even though I know this isn't listed in your steps), I went through regedit and changed the directory of both Program Files to the 500gb Hard Drive, but after that Internet Explorer would crash instantly. Any way to correct this?


IDK, I never have done that.


----------



## 39 s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Probably space your page file/hibernation file are taking up as they are hidden files on the root of the drive.
> No
> No
> IDK, I never have done that.


Alright then, I am going to try and reinstall Windows 8, but why would only one partition be created from hitting apply within the Drive Options?
I made sure to select it and convert to MBR when in DiskPart.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *39 s*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Probably space your page file/hibernation file are taking up as they are hidden files on the root of the drive.
> No
> No
> IDK, I never have done that.
> 
> 
> 
> Alright then, I am going to try and reinstall Windows 8, but why would only one partition be created from hitting apply within the Drive Options?
Click to expand...

idk, doesn't really matter.
Quote:


> I made sure to select it and convert to MBR when in DiskPart.


that doesn't do anything. All that does is make sure the drive is in a MBR format. It isn't even needed as once you do the clean command then it deletes any GPT or MBR data and rewrites the drive as MBR by default. I just took out the MBR part.


----------



## Simca

It wasn't Pokki actually. I still have no answer as to why Windows 8 won't shut down when I choose shut down. Possibly an issue with my Logitech G15 because everytime I go to shut down it says LCD clock issue popped up and that's my G15's LCD screen but ultimately IDK. I also wish Logitech would release new drivers for this keyboard cuz my Windows key doesn't work and neither do my G keys.

But yeah, shut down problem persists.

I also don't have a fast boot up. I don't know if it's because I upgraded to windows 8 rather than fresh installed it...but start up takes 30 seconds where windows 7 took 18 seconds.

Logitech finally released Windows 8 drivers..Gkeys working again, gonna' shut down and see if problem fixed.

Nope, shut down problem still the same, it merely restarts.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't Pokki actually. I still have no answer as to why Windows 8 won't shut down when I choose shut down. Possibly an issue with my Logitech G15 because everytime I go to shut down it says LCD clock issue popped up and that's my G15's LCD screen but ultimately IDK. I also wish Logitech would release new drivers for this keyboard cuz my Windows key doesn't work and neither do my G keys.
> But yeah, shut down problem persists.
> I also don't have a fast boot up. I don't know if it's because I upgraded to windows 8 rather than fresh installed it...but start up takes 30 seconds where windows 7 took 18 seconds.
> Logitech finally released Windows 8 drivers..Gkeys working again, gonna' shut down and see if problem fixed.


I think you are on the right track. It seems that there is an issue closing out the logictec service with your board. But as to why it takes so long to boot, I don;t know. Have you tried disabling your startup items and possibly turning off un-needed services?


----------



## axipher

My old Logitech board would cause a huge increase to boot times on any OS. It's the built-in USB hub in the keyboard that takes a while to initialize sometimes.


----------



## Simca

IDK if it's the keyboard, guys. I never had a problem with it on Win7. Like I said, Win7 startup times same hardware was 18s. Now it's 30s.

But honestly, start up time means nothing to me almost because I usually come home from work, push the power button then leave to change out of my work clothes so by the time I come back to PC 20 minutes have passed. I mostly need my shut down button fixed. Instead of shut down it restarts.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> IDK if it's the keyboard, guys. I never had a problem with it on Win7. Like I said, Win7 startup times same hardware was 18s. Now it's 30s.
> But honestly, start up time means nothing to me almost because I usually come home from work, push the power button then leave to change out of my work clothes so by the time I come back to PC 20 minutes have passed. I mostly need my shut down button fixed. Instead of shut down it restarts.


Ha, yeah, I'm a bit the same. Come back from college or wherever, press power button, then go and make some tea or something. Yet when I do notice that it takes 10, 20 seconds longer to boot than it used to, I get annoyed still


----------



## Sean Webster

Windows 8 upgrading sucks bad apparently eh?


----------



## pthr3e

Does anyone know how to get the native windows 8 music app to find my music that is on a secondary hard drive?


----------



## scorpious

Sean!

yeah the re installation did it. The problem was with the version of windows 8 pro. The windows 8 pro upgrade dvd let me do a clean install into a new SSD. even though it let me install, the activation did not work as it said the key was only applicable for an upgrade and not a new installation. Also the upgrade dvd caused other head aches such as windows update revert back errors and the windows experience index giving me a video playback error. so I bought a system builder edition, reformatted the ssd and did a clean install and all errors are gone!

thanks a lot!

ashish


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Windows 8 upgrading sucks bad apparently eh?


No it was quite easy and I ended up doing it three times, twice on HDD and once on SSD. At least for me it was straight forward without hitch.

1.) Win 7 to Developer version of Win 8.
2.) Win 7 to final version of Win 8 which can only be done with fresh install of Win 7 and not upgrade from developers Win 8 version.
3.) Purchased new SSD and had to re-install Win 7 in order to upgrade to Win 8 one final time.

Win 8 actually is a full install which moves files to Windows.old once it's verifies registration code before installing. I didn't time it but it felt Windows 8 loads faster than Windows 7. Neither does better or worse discovering drivers it seems.

On my second run installing windows I left some USB driver conflicts on purpose as a test and upgrading to Windows 8 did not find the correct drivers either.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpious*
> 
> Sean!
> yeah the re installation did it. The problem was with the version of windows 8 pro. The windows 8 pro upgrade dvd let me do a clean install into a new SSD. even though it let me install, the activation did not work as it said the key was only applicable for an upgrade and not a new installation. Also the upgrade dvd caused other head aches such as windows update revert back errors and the windows experience index giving me a video playback error. so I bought a system builder edition, reformatted the ssd and did a clean install and all errors are gone!
> thanks a lot!
> ashish


Glad to hear it worked out.







Welcome to OCN as well.







Sean is our storage guru.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpious*
> 
> Sean!
> 
> yeah the re installation did it. The problem was with the version of windows 8 pro. The windows 8 pro upgrade dvd let me do a clean install into a new SSD. even though it let me install, the activation did not work as it said the key was only applicable for an upgrade and not a new installation. Also the upgrade dvd caused other head aches such as windows update revert back errors and the windows experience index giving me a video playback error. so I bought a system builder edition, reformatted the ssd and did a clean install and all errors are gone!
> 
> thanks a lot!
> 
> ashish












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Windows 8 upgrading sucks bad apparently eh?
> 
> 
> 
> No it was quite easy and I ended up doing it three times, twice on HDD and once on SSD. At least for me it was straight forward without hitch.
> 
> 1.) Win 7 to Developer version of Win 8.
> 2.) Win 7 to final version of Win 8 which can only be done with fresh install of Win 7 and not upgrade from developers Win 8 version.
> 3.) Purchased new SSD and had to re-install Win 7 in order to upgrade to Win 8 one final time.
> 
> Win 8 actually is a full install which moves files to Windows.old once it's verifies registration code before installing. I didn't time it but it felt Windows 8 loads faster than Windows 7. Neither does better or worse discovering drivers it seems.
> 
> On my second run installing windows I left some USB driver conflicts on purpose as a test and upgrading to Windows 8 did not find the correct drivers either.
Click to expand...

Sounds annoying to me lol.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds annoying to me lol.


I don't think it's any different to previous Windows upgrade versions, is it? Theoretically, you're supposed to only install the upgrade on a computer that is currently running Windows 7 but there are relatively quick and easy ways around that.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds annoying to me lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's any different to previous Windows upgrade versions, is it? Theoretically, you're supposed to only install the upgrade on a computer that is currently running Windows 7 but there are relatively quick and easy ways around that.
Click to expand...

I don't think it is different as well. I don't like upgrade installs, I only do clean ones.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> I don't think it is different as well. I don't like upgrade installs, I only do clean ones.


Yeah, I can't see myself doing another upgrade to be honest. Everything was messy and all over the place when going from 7 to 8. For the average user, I can see that Microsoft have done a good job with the Windows 8 upgrade process, but I like the squeaky clean feeling with a new install as well









Even if it does mean re-installing programs and setting everything back up


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> I don't think it is different as well. I don't like upgrade installs, I only do clean ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I can't see myself doing another upgrade to be honest. Everything was messy and all over the place when going from 7 to 8. For the average user, I can see that Microsoft have done a good job with the Windows 8 upgrade process, but I like the squeaky clean feeling with a new install as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if it does mean re-installing programs and setting everything back up
Click to expand...

I usually do an intial install then make a system image to revert to rather than do reinstalls.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> I usually do an intial install then make a system image to revert to rather than do reinstalls.


I've thought about doing that but it seems like it would have so much potential for things to go wrong, lol


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> I usually do an intial install then make a system image to revert to rather than do reinstalls.
> 
> 
> 
> I've thought about doing that but it seems like it would have so much potential for things to go wrong, lol
Click to expand...

i've had no issue ever. I use acronis true image 2013. I document all the stuff I do before the image as well so I know what has been done + make sure all updates have gone through.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> i've had no issue ever. I use acronis true image 2013. I document all the stuff I do before the image as well so I know what has been done + make sure all updates have gone through.


Ah, that's cool. I don't really re-install that often though, probably wouldn't be worth it for me.


----------



## noobRus

I did this for my new SSD for windows 7 and ran into problems. I did most of the things that are in this guide. For one example that was WAY WEIRD. After i did the location pathing for MY documents/MY music/ MY pictures etc, when i restarted, it took forever to load and a error sound came on. Then it started windows with nothing. i had no short cuts no visual on my settings. and it said all my things were gone. I restarted and thsi hasnt happened again yet. Just wondering if this has happened to anyone else? Freaked me out for a bit.


----------



## Lord Xeb

That is odd and I cannot say I have seen that.


----------



## lamesensei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> i've had no issue ever. I use acronis true image 2013. I document all the stuff I do before the image as well so I know what has been done + make sure all updates have gone through.


does this work for uefi wins 8 installations? meaning i can clone ie. my uefi wins8 installation from a 64gb crucial ssd to 256gb samsung ssd with no errors/problems whatsoever?


----------



## Kromatic3

Thanks Sean! This is another great thread that I could not do without!


----------



## serialr

About the 'booting and partitioning to GPT' part of the guide: with an Asus P8Z77-V with the current bios update I can't seem to find any option for any of the devices to have the "UEFI:" prefix under the boot menu in advanced mode UEFI (Have Windows 8 bootable under a 4gb flashdrive). When trying to change "Boot Option #1" I also can't find Windows Boot Manager. Is something up?

Edit: I updated the BIOS to 1708, and then it suddenly let me boot UEFI devices. I'm not sure why... Maybe because I was still using the factory BIOS and was too outdated? So far things seem to be working now...


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lamesensei*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> i've had no issue ever. I use acronis true image 2013. I document all the stuff I do before the image as well so I know what has been done + make sure all updates have gone through.
> 
> 
> 
> does this work for uefi wins 8 installations? meaning i can clone ie. my uefi wins8 installation from a 64gb crucial ssd to 256gb samsung ssd with no errors/problems whatsoever?
Click to expand...

try it for yourself, I don't ahve win 8 installed right now myself to test it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serialr*
> 
> About the 'booting and partitioning to GPT' part of the guide: with an Asus P8Z77-V with the current bios update I can't seem to find any option for any of the devices to have the "UEFI:" prefix under the boot menu in advanced mode UEFI (Have Windows 8 bootable under a 4gb flashdrive). When trying to change "Boot Option #1" I also can't find Windows Boot Manager. Is something up?
> 
> Edit: I updated the BIOS to 1708, and then it suddenly let me boot UEFI devices. I'm not sure why... Maybe because I was still using the factory BIOS and was too outdated? So far things seem to be working now...


Yea, factory BIOSes suck.


----------



## prickly

[*]*Run Windows Experience Index Assessment:* Applies to SSDs/HDDs
This makes windows recognize you have an SSD as well as other things.

I am curious about this statement - wouldn't this only apply if you went from a HDD to an SSD and migrated the OS over (WEI would recognize the change from HDD to SSD)? Surely with a new install Windows knows that it is on an SSD?

I don't understand why it is necessary to run WEI to optimize an SSD (other than to score how much better an SSD is)?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prickly*
> 
> [*]*Run Windows Experience Index Assessment:* Applies to SSDs/HDDs
> This makes windows recognize you have an SSD as well as other things.
> 
> I am curious about this statement - wouldn't this only apply if you went from a HDD to an SSD and migrated the OS over (WEI would recognize the change from HDD to SSD)? Surely with a new install Windows knows that it is on an SSD?
> 
> I don't understand why it is necessary to run WEI to optimize an SSD (other than to score how much better an SSD is)?


There are services/settings that change when that runs and Windows learns about your hardware performance. That is how it knows your OS drive is an SSD cause it is able to tell it has a 0rpm rotational speed when it runs WEI.


----------



## prickly

Sean, what is your view of Windows 8 Active Memory Dump?

http://blogs.technet.com/b/askcore/archive/2012/09/12/windows-8-and-windows-server-2012-automatic-memory-dump.aspx

Given how Windows 8 now manages the page file (for SSDs and large amounts of RAM) do you have specific reasons for manually settings the page file size?


----------



## prickly

Thanks very much for your reply Sean


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prickly*
> 
> Sean, what is your view of Windows 8 Active Memory Dump?
> 
> http://blogs.technet.com/b/askcore/archive/2012/09/12/windows-8-and-windows-server-2012-automatic-memory-dump.aspx


Probably more of something to ask a programmer or Windows debugger. I'd ask pjBSOD: http://www.overclock.net/t/1288510/blue-screen-of-death-bsod-posting-instructions-windows-8-7-vista

I'm not really into that stuff.
Quote:


> Given how Windows 8 now manages the page file (for SSDs and large amounts of RAM) do you have specific reasons for manually settings the page file size?


Yes, keep it as small as I can or disable it for space.







Doesn't make a difference for me whether or not I have a page file. I only need it sometimes for when i have a bunch of VMs open + Photoediting and I'm limited to the small amount of RAM I have atm (only 8GB







.)


----------



## Ellis

I have mine set to 400MB intial and 1024MB max right now. Seems to work okay to be honest, the only times I max out on memory are when I set 7-zip to start compressing something with a massive dictionary size, and I already have a fair few programs open.


----------



## Mule928

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Windows 8 upgrading sucks bad apparently eh?


Took a long time for me. Had an issue w' Gigabyte power off USB charging software, but came up PERFECT. Everything was there & worked as intended. Boot is definitely slower than 7.


----------



## OmecronBlazor

Is it even possible to use a External USB HDD as a substitute for a USB Flash Drive to install Windows 8? Since the Windows 7 USB Download Tool cannot detect my External HDD, I do not know if I will be able to do such a thing.


----------



## Deano99

Hey guys
New to the forum, so cut me a little slack... please.
I posted this on Sean's Win 7 SSD thread, but it probably belongs here...

New Win 8 MSI GT70 notebook in need of an SSD
Installing a new Vertex 4 SSD drive by cloning the HHD.
- YES I know that's considered taboo... but all of my programs are up and running.
The new Vertex 4 was first initialized in Disc Management
The Existing drive is GPT so that is how I started with the new drive.

ROOKIE mistake:
I loaded the SSD in the spare bay and performed the clone...
- Didn't work, found out about "Secure Boot" issues and ACHI requirements, also UEFI vs legacy.
When it appeared to work, I switched drives and found nothing but "unallocated" space on the SSD.
Old HHD went back in and the problem solving search was on.

More research led to placing the HHD (source drive) in a USB enclosure, then putting the new SSD
into the primary drive spot in the laptop. Making an Acronis TI (plus pack) bootable DVD was next.
The BIOS was already set to AHCI, disabled secure boot, set legacy, etc...

All went very well this time around. Using the True Image off the DVD on bootup was the way to go. I made
sure to stop (turn off) the computer when finished. I then removed the source HHD and checked
the BIOS for the new drive.

I found it in setup using the "legacy" function. It disappears using "UEFI". Either way, it won't boot into
Windows 8. It will come right back into the BIOS setup screen.

Back to research, and found a suggestion to have Windows repair the problem using a bootable
Windows 8 repair disk. Made one and also made a bootable USB key with Windows 8 >iso on it.
Ran both and they "couldn't repair" my problem.

I put the SSD in a USB enclosure, plugged it in and checked it out in Disk Management. It seems
to be fine. The partitions (all 5) are there and it is also GPT. I looked for a way to make it a "primary"
partition, but it was greyed out. (probably already is one). My guess is some kind of issue with drive
letters (but the repair disk would have corrected that), or something to do with the fact that it is
recognized using legacy but not using UEFI. I also played with the partition sizes on the C drive?

ANY ideas would be greatly appreciated.
I'd rather not do a new install as MSI didn't send me an install disc with the necessary drivers for
this machine. When I asked them for one, they told me to burn a recovery disk.

Thanks in advance


----------



## haversham

i just built this PC (specs below) and win8 is taking an extremely long time to boot up. it gets stuck at the windows splash screen for slightly over 40 seconds each time . i've fully updated windows (see pic) along with drivers for all hardware.

i recently built a win8 PC with an intel core i5-3570K +crucial M4 128GB SSD+ ASRock Pro3 + 8GB 1600MHz RAM. that PC flies through the windows splash screen and barely displays it so i'm curious why this one lags so much (especially since it has faster components).

i read this thread about boot trace on another forum. the summary xml file is available below. i think i've isolated the cause and it appears to be the SATA AHCI drivers (it takes 40 seconds for the drivers to load and that's about how log i the win splash screen lags).

Code:



Code:


-phase endTime="41937" startTime="10" name="bootStart" duration="41927" -- pnpObject type="Device" endTime="40516" startTime="377" name="PCI\VEN_8086+DEV_1E02+SUBSYS_1E021849+REV_04\3+11583659+0+FA" duration="40139" friendlyName="" description="Standard SATA AHCI Controller" prePendTime="40139" activity="Enum"/--

i tested with other versions and combos of drivers and the results are below. i tried to uninstall the ASRock SATA drivers and only use one of the Intel drivers, but got a BSOD upon restarting.

ASRock SATA drivers v1.3.8 = 40 seconds lag
ASRock SATA drivers v1.3.8 + Intel RST drivers v11.7.0.1013 = ~2 minute lag
ASRock SATA drivers v1.3.8 + Intel RST drivers v11.6.0.1030 = >2 minute lag

the SSD is connected to one of the SATA3 ports controlled by the intel chipset. even with the other HHDs disconnected, booting hangs up at the windows splash screen. i even enabled ULTRA FAST boot, which still lags at the windows splash screen.

AHCI is enabled for the SATA controllers in UEFI. i can't remember if it was enabled during install, but i did try the registry hack outlined here. it did not help

not sure what to try now. i know booting up shouldn't be taking this long.

summary boot xml

System Specs:
Win 8 Pro with Media Center
Intel Core i7-2700K CPU
Samsung 30nm DDR3 1600 RAM 16GB
ASROCK Extreme4 Z77 Motherboard
ATI Radeon HD4650
Samsung 840 Pro 128GB SSD (OS)
WDC WD30EZRX (media HHD)
WDC WD20EARS (media HHD)


----------



## wpcoe

I just joined overclock.net today, based on a link from the Anandtech forums to Sean's Windows 7 guide, and in a PM he directed me to this thread. GREAT info in both guides. I only started reading the Win7 thread when I found about this Win8 thread, and promptly read all 200+ messages in one sitting, so forgive me if what I'm about to write was actually here, but I flew past it!

I read some people found that doing a *clean install* using the Win8 *Upgrade* .ISO prevents activation, and that lead to some people (a) installing Win7 to then immediately upgrade to Win8, and others (b) bought full Win8 .ISO/DVDs.

The opening post in this thread shows how to "adjust" a clean Win8 installation from the Win8 Upgrade version. I had a troublesome experience installing Win8 on my H77 motherboard with an EFI boot onto a GPT SSD, and had to do this MULTIPLE times, and it worked each time.


----------



## kambocyali37

I want to ask a question if you excuse me.

I just bought a new laptop which is included 1TB HD and extra disc slot.
And also included pre-installed Windows 8.
I bought a new SSD and installed it to extra drive slot.
OS recognized it as an extra memory and i can use it for extra drive like D drive.
So i want to install my Windows 8 on SSD.
I created a recovery flash disc (because win8 not permitted to create recovery CD/DVD. maybe cause of size.)
But i failed to install my OS to SSD.
And i don't find my windows 8 product key anywhere. (maybe this is other step question)

What can i do?
Sorry for my bad english. Thank you.


----------



## Sine Nomine

Sean:

I have put together a new computer based on an X79 platform. I have a 128 GB SSD on which I would like to load Windows 8 as well as other programs and I have two 500 GB (mechanical) hard drives on which I would like to store my files in a RAID 1 array. I also have a blu-ray burner. All of these devices are SATA III capable. From the information I am able to gather, I should entirely avoid using the Marvel SATA controller and plug my devices in motherboard jacks that use the Intel SATA controller: I will plug my blu-ray burner and my SSD into the two available SATA III jacks, and my two (mechanical) hard drives into two of the three available SATA II jacks.

My question for you: Since I will be loading Windows 8 on the SSD, will I be able to set up my RAID 1 (file storage) array after I load Windows 8 or do I need to set it up before I load Windows 8 (or as a part of loading it)?

I look forward to your response, thank you.

SN


----------



## paradoxum

What start menu do you guys prefer, "Pokki" or "Start8" Pokki looks good and is free, but Start8 looks good aswell and I don't mind paying 5 bucks for it, it looks quite customizable and clean.

Also, when you make these post-installation changes for your SSD, do they save on your account to the "cloud" so when you reinstall windows 8 you don't have to do it all again?

And why are people saying you should use some pagefile now? 8gb not enough ram? what the hell are you doing that 8gb is not enough ram? lol.


----------



## Sean Webster

Sorry about the late reply to this thread, I accidentally marked as read before and didn't reply.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmecronBlazor*
> 
> Is it even possible to use a External USB HDD as a substitute for a USB Flash Drive to install Windows 8? Since the Windows 7 USB Download Tool cannot detect my External HDD, I do not know if I will be able to do such a thing.


no idea.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deano99*
> 
> Hey guys
> New to the forum, so cut me a little slack... please.
> I posted this on Sean's Win 7 SSD thread, but it probably belongs here...
> 
> New Win 8 MSI GT70 notebook in need of an SSD
> Installing a new Vertex 4 SSD drive by cloning the HHD.
> - YES I know that's considered taboo... but all of my programs are up and running.
> The new Vertex 4 was first initialized in Disc Management
> The Existing drive is GPT so that is how I started with the new drive.
> 
> ROOKIE mistake:
> I loaded the SSD in the spare bay and performed the clone...
> - Didn't work, found out about "Secure Boot" issues and ACHI requirements, also UEFI vs legacy.
> When it appeared to work, I switched drives and found nothing but "unallocated" space on the SSD.
> Old HHD went back in and the problem solving search was on.
> 
> More research led to placing the HHD (source drive) in a USB enclosure, then putting the new SSD
> into the primary drive spot in the laptop. Making an Acronis TI (plus pack) bootable DVD was next.
> The BIOS was already set to AHCI, disabled secure boot, set legacy, etc...
> 
> All went very well this time around. Using the True Image off the DVD on bootup was the way to go. I made
> sure to stop (turn off) the computer when finished. I then removed the source HHD and checked
> the BIOS for the new drive.
> 
> I found it in setup using the "legacy" function. It disappears using "UEFI". Either way, it won't boot into
> Windows 8. It will come right back into the BIOS setup screen.
> 
> Back to research, and found a suggestion to have Windows repair the problem using a bootable
> Windows 8 repair disk. Made one and also made a bootable USB key with Windows 8 >iso on it.
> Ran both and they "couldn't repair" my problem.
> 
> I put the SSD in a USB enclosure, plugged it in and checked it out in Disk Management. It seems
> to be fine. The partitions (all 5) are there and it is also GPT. I looked for a way to make it a "primary"
> partition, but it was greyed out. (probably already is one). My guess is some kind of issue with drive
> letters (but the repair disk would have corrected that), or something to do with the fact that it is
> recognized using legacy but not using UEFI. I also played with the partition sizes on the C drive?
> 
> ANY ideas would be greatly appreciated.
> I'd rather not do a new install as MSI didn't send me an install disc with the necessary drivers for
> this machine. When I asked them for one, they told me to burn a recovery disk.
> 
> Thanks in advance


So....whats the question specifically?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wpcoe*
> 
> I just joined overclock.net today, based on a link from the Anandtech forums to Sean's Windows 7 guide, and in a PM he directed me to this thread. GREAT info in both guides. I only started reading the Win7 thread when I found about this Win8 thread, and promptly read all 200+ messages in one sitting, so forgive me if what I'm about to write was actually here, but I flew past it!
> 
> I read some people found that doing a *clean install* using the Win8 *Upgrade* .ISO prevents activation, and that lead to some people (a) installing Win7 to then immediately upgrade to Win8, and others (b) bought full Win8 .ISO/DVDs.
> 
> The opening post in this thread shows how to "adjust" a clean Win8 installation from the Win8 Upgrade version. I had a troublesome experience installing Win8 on my H77 motherboard with an EFI boot onto a GPT SSD, and had to do this MULTIPLE times, and it worked each time.


thanks, ill link this post to the OP.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kambocyali37*
> 
> I want to ask a question if you excuse me.
> 
> I just bought a new laptop which is included 1TB HD and extra disc slot.
> And also included pre-installed Windows 8.
> I bought a new SSD and installed it to extra drive slot.
> OS recognized it as an extra memory and i can use it for extra drive like D drive.
> So i want to install my Windows 8 on SSD.
> I created a recovery flash disc (because win8 not permitted to create recovery CD/DVD. maybe cause of size.)
> But i failed to install my OS to SSD.
> And i don't find my windows 8 product key anywhere. (maybe this is other step question)
> 
> What can i do?
> Sorry for my bad english. Thank you.


clone it over to the SSD. http://www.overclock.net/t/1227835/how-to-disk-and-partition-cloning-backup-restoration-migration

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sine Nomine*
> 
> Sean:
> 
> I have put together a new computer based on an X79 platform. I have a 128 GB SSD on which I would like to load Windows 8 as well as other programs and I have two 500 GB (mechanical) hard drives on which I would like to store my files in a RAID 1 array. I also have a blu-ray burner. All of these devices are SATA III capable. From the information I am able to gather, I should entirely avoid using the Marvel SATA controller and plug my devices in motherboard jacks that use the Intel SATA controller: I will plug my blu-ray burner and my SSD into the two available SATA III jacks, and my two (mechanical) hard drives into two of the three available SATA II jacks.
> 
> My question for you: Since I will be loading Windows 8 on the SSD, will I be able to set up my RAID 1 (file storage) array after I load Windows 8 or do I need to set it up before I load Windows 8 (or as a part of loading it)?
> 
> I look forward to your response, thank you.
> 
> SN


You can set it up after or before. I prefer doing it after if i already have data on a drive. www.overclock.net/t/1227670/how-to-set-up-raid
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> What start menu do you guys prefer, "Pokki" or "Start8" Pokki looks good and is free, but Start8 looks good aswell and I don't mind paying 5 bucks for it, it looks quite customizable and clean.
> 
> Also, when you make these post-installation changes for your SSD, do they save on your account to the "cloud" so when you reinstall windows 8 you don't have to do it all again?


What there is an account thingy for the cloud? why would any user settings save there?
Quote:


> And why are people saying you should use some pagefile now? *8gb not enough ram? what the hell are you doing that 8gb is not enough ram? lol.*


8GB is enough? Enough for gamers probably but not people who video and photo edit. 8 GB is so restricting it isn't even funny. I just ordered 32GB fo RAM because my PC keeps complaining that I always need more RAM when editing pix. I max out my RAM almost every day with photoshop and other tasks. I use 3-5GB average at low usage and idle lol. Plus with virtual machines...it can eat up RAM when i have multiple machines booted at once. 8GB is really not near enough for me.


----------



## Ellis

RAM totally depends on what you're doing. If you're just going to be gaming, you could get away with 4GB but I would usually recommend anyone to get 8GB just because it's cheap.


----------



## Deano99

Hey Sean
My "question" above, was do you have any idea why I can't make a image/clone of my HHD onto an SSD and get it to boot
into Windows 8??? I've resigned to the fact that Acronis True Image 2013 is incapable of dealing with Windows 8 and GPT
partitioning. I have been through the wringer on an Acronis forum and it seems that I'm not alone. I've tried cloning and
image recovery. I've tried it with the new SSD in the primary drive spot, with "Secureboot" disabled and "Legacy" enabled.
All runs smoothly with the recovery, until I try to BOOT the new drive. I can't get it to boot into windows, it will immediately
jump back to the setup screen.

I didn't bother posting again, because I've resigned to a "clean Install" as per your instructions. I'm waiting for a Windows 8 disc.
I tried to use an evaluation Windows 8 .iso , while following your steps on a clean install, but it too would not boot.
(and never asked for a key) Thanks for trying to respond. I'll be sure to use your tips in the future and now know why you
recommend only clean installs.


----------



## serialr

Question about the Power Options in Win8 from the guide:
Does the Turn Off Disk after XX amount of Minutes only apply to the primary boot drive, or all drives? My boot is an SSD but I also have a couple of mechanical hard drives running, I'd like them to spin down when not in use


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serialr*
> 
> Question about the Power Options in Win8 from the guide:
> Does the Turn Off Disk after XX amount of Minutes only apply to the primary boot drive, or all drives? My boot is an SSD but I also have a couple of mechanical hard drives running, I'd like them to spin down when not in use


It applies to all of them.


----------



## Silvertic

Hi, I was directed here by a friend after I started to build a system with a SSD and latest Windows. I should've read this before putting build together and starting everything up but I guess I rushed it and now I have some problems. Both of my drives were hooked up during installation and Win8 did the partition on my secondary hdd drive. I didn't figure it out til now cause of work and only real time to mess around or figure things out are during weekends. I reinstalled with the my secondary drive unplugged and followed Sean's instructions and then plugged in the secondary hdd at his first shutdown line but of course it's still has the partition. What should I do from this point on? Is there a way to clean/format it off so I have the 1TB available? How do I go about doing it, I haven't done a build since Win XP and before SSDs and 1TB drives so I'm really out of date on things and don't want to screw it up.

Edit in: I have a 1 TB WD Green secondary, when I get the drive to show and right click format it lists a 350MB Capacity so I'm afraid to format at that number. Clicking restore device defaults changes only Allocation unit size from '4096 bytes' to 'default allocation size.' So just wondering what to do. Also, would it be a quick format? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## PainKiller89

I have a OCZ vertex 3

Do i need do this

Disable Prefetch and Superfetch?


----------



## r912525

Hello love your work on windows 7. I just got windows 8 professional and installed it and after I went through all this I found that my browser now starts slowly. It also opens new windows slowly and opens new tabs slowly. This is for both internet explorer and firefox. It could be another problem but i have only noticed it since i did your optimization so I figured I would check to see if you had any idea why that could be if it is related. An example would be firefox opening slowly when i left click on the pinned taskbar and tell it to open a new window. It takes up to 10 seconds to do so which is much slower than before. As I said this could be something else but I figured I should check first.

Edit.

Im starting to think it might be windows 8 because when i open a new window from the metro screen it is fast as normal but it only seems to be slow when i open a new tab from desktop. Im leaving the post up just in case but I am thinking the slowdown timing was just coincidence


----------



## Spere

Thanks to the OP and others who have added great content here!
I'm hoping I could get some guidance on the following:

I have a new Alienware M17x R4 that came factory installed with:

500GB x 2 - RAID (Resulting 1 TB Raid 0) - GPT partitioned.
Win 8 basic 64 bit
Secure Boot
I then upgraded, adding:

Win 8 Pro (via Win 8 System "get more features" and simply entered purchased key)
Crucial mSATA 256GB (to be clear, this is the small chip -- not a full size SSD)
GOAL:
Have Win 8 pro up and running on the mSATA - Ideally with GPT and SecureBoot
Maintain the alienware GUI features if possible
If possible, keep original HDD's as RAID 0

Notes:
I have no personal data on the system
I have created numerous system backups via respawn
I have Win 8 Pro upgrade on both DVD and USB key (downloaded from MS with Win Pro Upgrade purchase)
I'm rather desperate for a valid solution, this is my new work machine and I need it configured prior to loading additional software.
I am certainly willing to call Microsoft should that be useful.

What I have tried:
Attempt Group 1
Clone original OS partition using EaseUS Partition Copy Wizard

Here is a screen shot


Then Tried to boot:

With BIOS SATA settings on RAID (original)
With BIOS SATA settings on AHCI (original drives removed)
Using legacy boot
Using UEFI boot
With and without Secure Boot Enabled
ALL Resulted in: "No Boot Device Found" - No Love

Attempt Group 2
Install from Win 8 Pro upgrade media (both DVD and USB)

Result: "The product key entered does not match any of the Windows images available for installation. Enter a different product key."
-- Note this is due to Win 8 storing the product key in BIOS.

Attempts 3 through 27 - Various permutations of:
editing EI.cfg, PID.txt to fix product key mismatch
using Win 8 Upgrade DVD & USB to repair or reinstall
Using my created Alienware Respawn to repair or reinstall
numerous BIOS setting changes

I can still boot to the original raid (the HDD's are back in as of this writing).

The issue is not being able to get Win 8 to boot from the mSATA and therefore not being able to set up my work software, etc.

Question: What is the path of most likely success and ideally least resistance to my goals?


----------



## Mule928

Boot time has gone from 20 seconds in 7 to 90 seconds in 8. Times are also inconsistent. Occasionally it will boot in 30 seconds.

Vista 2.0


----------



## Mule928

Found the culprit. Flexnet, got rid of it & boot times went back to 21 seconds or so.


----------



## gene-z

A lot of unnecessary changes are detailed in this thread. You shouldn't need to optimize an SSD in Windows 8. You can however disable certain features to gain extra space.

For instance disabling indexing makes quite a few metro apps not function properly, like the photos app.

http://www.tweakhound.com/2012/11/14/windows-8-ssd-settings-etc/


----------



## jh0720

One more thing is that the only game I play is counter strike global offensive, but back when I had the 1tb hdd i could alt tab out of the game and back in almost instantly, but with the samsung 840 ssd i could alt tab out instantly but it took about 3-5 seconds (shows a black screen) between alt-tabbing back and the game loading...could it have been something I followed in this guide?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> A lot of unnecessary changes are detailed in this thread. You shouldn't need to optimize an SSD in Windows 8. You can however disable certain features to gain extra space.
> 
> For instance disabling indexing makes quite a few metro apps not function properly, like the photos app.
> 
> http://www.tweakhound.com/2012/11/14/windows-8-ssd-settings-etc/


Anything else besides that and superfetch/prefetch? I'll edit it out later.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jh0720*
> 
> One more thing is that the only game I play is counter strike global offensive, but back when I had the 1tb hdd i could alt tab out of the game and back in almost instantly, but with the samsung 840 ssd i could alt tab out instantly but it took about 3-5 seconds (shows a black screen) between alt-tabbing back and the game loading...could it have been something I followed in this guide?


no idea.


----------



## NoiseTemper

I looked at that page gene-z linked. http://www.tweakhound.com/2012/11/14/windows-8-ssd-settings-etc/
Quote:


> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Memory Management\PrefetchParameters]
> "EnableSuperfetch"=dword:00000000
> "EnablePrefetcher"=dword:00000001
> "EnableBootTrace"=dword:00000000


Isn't it meant to be 3 and not 1? Also I never had a superfetch key, so I added one. Do you know why it wasn't there, I definitely didn't delete it.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Sean, question for ya:
I upgraded to windows 8, I tested to see if I could do a clean install of the OS but after it installed it would error out, so I found out you can't do a clean install from an upgrade version. That was on my test HDD. On my SSD I did do the normal upgrade and saved all the files and programs. Now, should I just for the programs sake, reinstall alot of the programs that are needed? like for instance, the nvidia drivers were Windows 7 drivers, now that I upgraded to windows 8, do I still need to reinstall the windows 8 compatible drivers? Do you recommend reinstalling games and other programs as well?

Everything seems to run fine after the upgrade, I find it odd that when opening programs, from the start splash screen, it'll go to the desktop screen, then open the app...seems odd, seems like an unnecessary visual...is it always like that? I upgraded lastnight so I'm still navigating my way around it.


----------



## Yori99

I purchased a brand new samsung 840 pro yesterday, ripped open my laptop and slammed that puppy in there. Now when I go through the bios and attempt to setup my dvd as primary it all goes fine then doesn't load from the dvd, I've tried to boot it from a thumb drive too... Not sure what the culprit could be here?

I have a brand new Samsung laptop 15" 8gb ram ect


----------



## DADDYDC650

I'm thinking about installing the latest Intel Rapid Storage driver for my single 840 Pro SSD. Considering that I plan on running 2 SSD's in RAID in a few months, should I download the latest Rapid Storage Driver (Raid) or is the AHCI version just fine for now?


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoiseTemper*
> 
> I looked at that page gene-z linked. http://www.tweakhound.com/2012/11/14/windows-8-ssd-settings-etc/
> Isn't it meant to be 3 and not 1? Also I never had a superfetch key, so I added one. Do you know why it wasn't there, I definitely didn't delete it.


Sean,
Same situation here.
You had said change both from 3 to 0.
Now prefetcher is 1 and superfetch key is gone.

What is correct?
Thanks


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpo6969*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NoiseTemper*
> 
> I looked at that page gene-z linked. http://www.tweakhound.com/2012/11/14/windows-8-ssd-settings-etc/
> Isn't it meant to be 3 and not 1? Also I never had a superfetch key, so I added one. Do you know why it wasn't there, I definitely didn't delete it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sean,
> Same situation here.
> You had said change both from 3 to 0.
> Now prefetcher is 1 and superfetch key is gone.
> 
> What is correct?
> Thanks
Click to expand...

this is what my VM of Windows 8 has by default:


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I'm thinking about installing the latest Intel Rapid Storage driver for my single 840 Pro SSD. Considering that I plan on running 2 SSD's in RAID in a few months, should I download the latest Rapid Storage Driver (Raid) or is the AHCI version just fine for now?


Anyone?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I'm thinking about installing the latest Intel Rapid Storage driver for my single 840 Pro SSD. Considering that I plan on running 2 SSD's in RAID in a few months, should I download the latest Rapid Storage Driver (Raid) or is the AHCI version just fine for now?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone?
Click to expand...

Install now: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=22194&ProdId=2101&lang=eng&OSVersion=%0A%09%09%09%09%09%09%09%09%0A%09%09%09%09%09%09%09&DownloadType=

Reinstall when you change to RAID mode: http://www.overclock.net/t/1227636/how-to-change-sata-modes-after-windows-7-installation


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Install now: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=22194&ProdId=2101&lang=eng&OSVersion=%0A%09%09%09%09%09%09%09%09%0A%09%09%09%09%09%09%09&DownloadType=
> Reinstall when you change to RAID mode: http://www.overclock.net/t/1227636/how-to-change-sata-modes-after-windows-7-installation


Thank you kind sir.


----------



## dph314

Dumb question I'm sure







, but this is my first day with not only Windows 8, but also a +2TB hard drive.

What the best way to go about unlocking my full HDD? I have a 3TB 7200rpm Seagate ST300DM001. Once Windows only recognized 2TBs, I read up on it a little, and I could only find a few articles on _why_ it happens, but no good guides for Windows 8 on what to do about it. Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Dumb question I'm sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but this is my first day with not only Windows 8, but also a +2TB hard drive.
> 
> What the best way to go about unlocking my full HDD? I have a 3TB 7200rpm Seagate ST300DM001. Once Windows only recognized 2TBs, I read up on it a little, and I could only find a few articles on _why_ it happens, but no good guides for Windows 8 on what to do about it. Any help would be much appreciated


To use the drive at full capacity it needs to be formatted GPT.

Disk management > delete all partitions on the drive > right click the drive # > convert GPT


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Dumb question I'm sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but this is my first day with not only Windows 8, but also a +2TB hard drive.
> 
> What the best way to go about unlocking my full HDD? I have a 3TB 7200rpm Seagate ST300DM001. Once Windows only recognized 2TBs, I read up on it a little, and I could only find a few articles on _why_ it happens, but no good guides for Windows 8 on what to do about it. Any help would be much appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To use the drive at full capacity it needs to be formatted GPT.
> 
> Disk management > delete all partitions on the drive > right click the drive # > convert GPT
Click to expand...

For 'Disk 0', I have System Reserved-100MB NTFS, C: 2000GB NTFS, andUnallocated- 746GB. So I just click the first two and then the X to delete them?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Dumb question I'm sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but this is my first day with not only Windows 8, but also a +2TB hard drive.
> 
> What the best way to go about unlocking my full HDD? I have a 3TB 7200rpm Seagate ST300DM001. Once Windows only recognized 2TBs, I read up on it a little, and I could only find a few articles on _why_ it happens, but no good guides for Windows 8 on what to do about it. Any help would be much appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To use the drive at full capacity it needs to be formatted GPT.
> 
> Disk management > delete all partitions on the drive > right click the drive # > convert GPT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For 'Disk 0', I have System Reserved-100MB NTFS, C: 2000GB NTFS, andUnallocated- 746GB. So I just click the first two and then the X to delete them?
Click to expand...

Oh you have the OS on the drive. Well, you will need to reinstall via the GPT method to use the whole space. Or use some sort of unlock program or something.


----------



## dph314

Yeah I'm still in the process of installing all of my drivers and just came across DiskUnlocker in the Asus Utilities section. So, looks like I'm all set I think, thank you


----------



## SuperDeo

what happen to the consumer preview ?
no iso downloads like windows 7









i would have liked to try it before i bought it







ill continue to think about it LOL


----------



## Kasp1js

Hello. Maybe someone will know the answer.



How can I change the destination folder of this icon? I know I was able to change it to ''My computer'' in windows 7, but I forgot how.


----------



## Mule928

What does it open on yours?


----------



## Kasp1js

Libraries.


----------



## Mule928

At the end of the address bar there is anf arrow that opens up all the setting options.


----------



## paradoxum

Should we not disable prefetch/superfetch etc in windows 8? it's not in the guide anywhere but I remember having to do it in windows 7.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> Should we not disable prefetch/superfetch etc in windows 8? it's not in the guide anywhere but I remember having to do it in windows 7.


Works different in windows 8, no need to.


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Works different in windows 8, no need to.


Right, ok then. Not much to change then with windows 8 and SSDs is there?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Works different in windows 8, no need to.
> 
> 
> 
> Right, ok then. Not much to change then with windows 8 and SSDs is there?
Click to expand...

nothing really. Also, instead of defrag schedule, they changed it to optimize and added support for SSDs where it will issue the TRIM command to them like defrag to HDDs.


----------



## PainKiller89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jh0720*
> 
> One more thing is that the only game I play is counter strike global offensive, but back when I had the 1tb hdd i could alt tab out of the game and back in almost instantly, but with the samsung 840 ssd i could alt tab out instantly but it took about 3-5 seconds (shows a black screen) between alt-tabbing back and the game loading...could it have been something I followed in this guide?


I am having the same problem with windows 8. With windows 7 its instant when alt tabbing and loading... I have the vector ssd. I am still trying to figure out what the problem is, if i cant fix it then i will go back to windows 7.


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PainKiller89*
> 
> I am having the same problem with windows 8. With windows 7 its instant when alt tabbing and loading... I have the vector ssd. I am still trying to figure out what the problem is, if i cant fix it then i will go back to windows 7.


I have a 256gb OCZ Vector also. I am on my second one, actually. My first one basically failed. It was crashing in Windows (8) within 2 minutes of logging in, then it completely failed to be recognized by my BIOS, even after 3 days of trying power-cycles. I had to return it for a refund, and so far the new one I bought is perfectly fine. Apparently OCZ have a bad track record with SSDs so it wouldn't surprise me if yours was bad too.. but it could be something else. Just wanted to chime in when I noticed "vector"


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PainKiller89*
> 
> Edit: Double post


----------



## PainKiller89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> I have a 256gb OCZ Vector also. I am on my second one, actually. My first one basically failed. It was crashing in Windows (8) within 2 minutes of logging in, then it completely failed to be recognized by my BIOS, even after 3 days of trying power-cycles. I had to return it for a refund, and so far the new one I bought is perfectly fine. Apparently OCZ have a bad track record with SSDs so it wouldn't surprise me if yours was bad too.. but it could be something else. Just wanted to chime in when I noticed "vector"


Figure out the issue, In windows 8, any game for an example like BF3 its forcing the resolution in game to be 1920*1080 at 59.94hz that is what is going on with myself and some of the users who are getting the black screen delay when you alt tab or minimize. if you change it to another resolution at 60hz it alt tab quick. I tried forcing the resolution in bf3 to 60hz but it wont let me. I am guessing its the same thing with other games which i am going to try soon.


----------



## paradoxum

are there any drawbacks / problems with using Win8's "optimize/trim" too often? like is it okay to have it scheduled to run daily, or even manually run it multiple times per day?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> are there any drawbacks / problems with using Win8's "optimize/trim" too often? like is it okay to have it scheduled to run daily, or even manually run it multiple times per day?


No idea, i'd just leave it set to default settings.


----------



## GanjaGeek

Sean, I'm having terrible write speeds on my Samsung 830. I have 500 MB reads and 123 MB writes.

The drive has benchmarked fine in the past. I've used your guides (which are excellent BTW) for both Win 7 + 8 and have had great results. These issues arose out of nowhere on an existing Win 8 install.

I have a thread already started requesting help for my issue. If you or anybody else who is good with storage+SSD's has a chance to read it over and offer a suggestion, I'd be very appreciative!

Thanks


----------



## cslayer211

Great guide Sean, I have a couple of question though. Does this guide apply to Windows Server 2012? Also, why don't you have to do 4k alignment like in the Window 7 Guide?

I have a RAID card as well, and I'm wondering if I need to unplug the drives from it in order to keep the boot partition on the SSD?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cslayer211*
> 
> Great guide Sean, I have a couple of question though. Does this guide apply to Windows Server 2012?


Umm, there are a lot of differences in the setup of win 8 and server 2012 since one is mainly for server tasks and the other is for desktop users. There isn't really anything you need to do for either. You can do the same things on 2012 as you do on win 8.
Quote:


> Also, why don't you have to do 4k alignment like in the Window 7 Guide?


Default alignment is 1024 in windows 7 and 8 and that is 4k aligned already. Previously people where confusing me on that.
Quote:


> I have a RAID card as well, and I'm wondering if I need to unplug the drives from it in order to keep the boot partition on the SSD?


Unplug any visible drives in the system.


----------



## cslayer211

Okay, thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## newbrevolution

Hi Sean,
I have a 128GB OCZ Agility 4 and it is full all of a sudden. I checked the individual folder sizes and it does not add up. I have all my documents, pics, videos, etc on different drives. Please help!

Thank you
Newb

edit
I ran WinDirStat and located the files that I couldn't see and removed them. I am in much better shape now!


----------



## {EAC} Shoot em UP

Quick question, should I be using Intel Rapid Storage Technology with Windows 8? I'm not sure which to even install if it is recommended. Seems like Intel's rapid storage tech page is down at the moment as well.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *{EAC} Shoot em UP*
> 
> Quick question, should I be using Intel Rapid Storage Technology with Windows 8? I'm not sure which to even install if it is recommended. Seems like Intel's rapid storage tech page is down at the moment as well.


The one that says Intel Rapid Storage Technology and only Intel Rapid Storage Technology. Not the enterprise, intel or RAID or AHCI ones. Just the Intel Rapid Storage Technology 11.7.


----------



## cslayer211

Hey Sean, I have another question. When re-installing the OS on an SSD, should I do the "clean" command in Diskpart, or "clean all" for a secure erase (to delete all data)? Also, my motherboard has no SATA, audio, or chipset drivers currently available for Windows Server 2012, although I'm positive it will be supported in the future. Is it still possible to effectively use that OS with my motherboard until drivers are released for it?

The latest Intel Rapid Storage Technology driver does not work with Server 2012 either, so I'm guessing I will get less performance out of my SSD. At this point, I just need to initiate backups on a couple of my computers, so waiting for support isn't a big deal unless not having drivers installed can cause problems. I would use Windows Home Server 2011, but I have 32GB of RAM.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cslayer211*
> 
> Hey Sean, I have another question. When re-installing the OS on an SSD, should I do the "clean" command in Diskpart, or "clean all" for a secure erase (to delete all data)?


Clean all is for HDDs only, not SSDs. Clean wipes the partition tables with is fine for SSDs, however clean all writes 0s as well., which is bad. For SSDs you do a proper secure erase as in my guide: http://www.overclock.net/t/1227597/how-to-secure-erase-your-solid-state-drive-ssd-with-parted-magic
Quote:


> Also, my motherboard has no SATA, audio, or chipset drivers currently available for Windows Server 2012, although I'm positive it will be supported in the future. Is it still possible to effectively use that OS with my motherboard until drivers are released for it?


You should be able to use the win 8 or 7 drivers. force them in the device manager.


----------



## ecksodia

Hi Sean, I'm thinking about upgrading to Windows 8 from Windows 7 since I can avail of Microsoft's 15 USD offer. I already followed your guide almost to the letter for windows 7, will that mean that I'll have no problems with Windows 8? Do I only have to apply the settings found in 8 that aren't in 7? Or do you recommend just doing a fresh install? Thanks!


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ecksodia*
> 
> Hi Sean, I'm thinking about upgrading to Windows 8 from Windows 7 since I can avail of Microsoft's 15 USD offer. I already followed your guide almost to the letter for windows 7, will that mean that I'll have no problems with Windows 8? Do I only have to apply the settings found in 8 that aren't in 7? Or do you recommend just doing a fresh install? Thanks!


You would have to redo the settings i believe. I never did an upgrade before, i only do clean installs.


----------



## edo101

Clean install with upgrade version or just upgrade? Are tthere hassles for upgrades instead of clean installs? I only have the upgrade version though


----------



## ecksodia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> Clean install with upgrade version or just upgrade? Are tthere hassles for upgrades instead of clean installs? I only have the upgrade version though


Wanted to ask the same thing. Is there a separate version of windows 8 purely for upgrading from 7, or if you have the ISO you can do either?

I have a ton of games on steam and it'd be a pain to just download them all again if I have to redo everything


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ecksodia*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> Clean install with upgrade version or just upgrade? Are tthere hassles for upgrades instead of clean installs? I only have the upgrade version though
> 
> 
> 
> Wanted to ask the same thing. Is there a separate version of windows 8 purely for upgrading from 7, or if you have the ISO you can do either?
> 
> I have a ton of games on steam and it'd be a pain to just download them all again if I have to redo everything
Click to expand...

Steam is portable. You can simply move the steam folder to a new drive or partition other than what you reinstall windows on then open steam back up once you are done and your games will still be there. You will just have to manually backup your gamesaves.


----------



## Derp

I wanted to thank you for the extremely helpful guide. Does this look about right for a 120GB Samsung 840 on a 2008 motherboard that doesn't have windows 8 chipset drivers? Windows gives it a 7.6.



Also, why does it show 111GB capacity? Windows shows the same and looking around at other AS SSD results they show 119 for a 120GB drive.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> I wanted to thank you for the extremely helpful guide. Does this look about right for a 120GB Samsung 840 on a 2008 motherboard that doesn't have windows 8 chipset drivers? Windows gives it a 7.6.


looks fine.
Quote:


> Also, why does it show 111GB capacity? Windows shows the same and looking around at other AS SSD results they show 119 for a 120GB drive.


111GB for 120GB drives and 119GB for 128GB drives.

Your is 120GB thus 111GB free space.


----------



## eXsoR

Hey Sean Webster I wanted to say thank you very mush for the Guide, Really help me out!!!


----------



## mat459

Thanks for your guides Sean. They are really helpful.
I just had a quick question. Someone has probably already asked, but does windows 8 automatically NOT defragment SSDs?
What is it optimizing? Is it just garbage collection?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> Thanks for your guides Sean. They are really helpful.
> I just had a quick question. Someone has probably already asked, but does windows 8 automatically NOT defragment SSDs?
> What is it optimizing? Is it just garbage collection?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Correct, it does not defrag them, it runs TRIM on them to optimize garbage collection.


----------



## mat459

Cool. Thanks.


----------



## GuiGomes

Is it really necessary to create a new partition during the instalation? May i ask why? Thank you!


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuiGomes*
> 
> Is it really necessary to create a new partition during the instalation? May i ask why? Thank you!


You don't need to. You can install on the previous partition all you like. I just suggest deleting all the old partitions before installing, therefore you need to make a new partition.


----------



## GuiGomes

Oh i see. Thanks a lot for the repply.


----------



## Brko

Great job, Sean









Question: In Win7 tutorial, You have some Win7 ISO download links.
For Win8 still unavailable or not?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brko*
> 
> Great job, Sean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question: In Win7 tutorial, You have some Win7 ISO download links.
> For Win8 still unavailable or not?


Not sure, I haven't seen direct links. However, I also haven't looked around for any lately.

If you find any let me know, I'd be happy to add them as long as they are directly from MS.


----------



## Sean Webster

Here is how to obtain a Windows 8 installer image if you have a product key.

Follow this link: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-8/upgrade-product-key-only
Click the "Install Windows 8" button
Download the file
Open it and enter your product key
Download the Windows 8 installer files
Once downloaded you will have the option to make a Windows 8 iso or to create a USB install device


----------



## Sprkd1

How come you don't have the user align the SSDs like you do with Windows 7?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sprkd1*
> 
> How come you don't have the user align the SSDs like you do with Windows 7?


Windows Vista, 7, and 8 align everything fine. I just took that part out of both guides. However, you still can if you like.


----------



## Sprkd1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Windows Vista, 7, and 8 align everything fine. I just took that part out of both guides. However, you still can if you like.


Thanks.

Is it still recommended that you unplug the secondary HDD when installing Windows 8 on your primary SSD like with Windows 7?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sprkd1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Windows Vista, 7, and 8 align everything fine. I just took that part out of both guides. However, you still can if you like.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Is it still recommended that you unplug the secondary HDD when installing Windows 8 on your primary SSD like with Windows 7?
Click to expand...

yea, it is stated in this guide too. lol


----------



## Sprkd1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> yea, it is stated in this guide too. lol


Ok, thanks.









By the way, should I format and disconnect my secondary HDD before installing Windows 8 or can I also just disconnect it, install Windows 8, reconnect it, and then reformat it? Any preference between the two?


----------



## .:hybrid:.

My SSD wasn't aligned properly under Windows 7 (according to some tool which i forgot the name of), now I'm contemplating installing 8. Supposably the Windows installer is meant to automatically align SSD's correctly right? No idea what went wrong with mine.


----------



## Sprkd1

I am installing Windows 8 Pro right now. I did the following:
Quote:


> Boot from your Windows 8 installation media.
> After booting you see the Install Windows 8 screen, press Shift + F10 to open command prompt.
> At the command prompt, type Diskpart, press Enter.
> Type List Disk, press Enter.
> Type Select Disk # (where # is the number your drive shows up as), press Enter.
> Type Clean, press Enter.
> Type Exit, press Enter.
> Close the Command Prompt window.
> Click the "Next" button.
> Click the "Install now" button.
> Put in your product key and click the "Next" button.
> Accept the terms and click the "Next" button.
> Choose "Custom: Install Windows only (advanced)."
> Select the partition and click "Drive options (advanced)"
> Click "New" and then click the "Apply" button. Two partitions should appear. Click the bottom partition.


The guide says that two partitions should appear, but for me four partitions appear. The "types" are as follows:

1. Recovery
2. System
3. MSR (Reserved)
4. Primary

Is this normal? Am I suppose to click on "Primary"?


----------



## Sprkd1

Went ahead and clicked on Primary. Installing right now.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sprkd1*
> 
> Went ahead and clicked on Primary. Installing right now.


You installed via GPT then.


----------



## Sprkd1

How come? I thought I followed the directions for MBR.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sprkd1*
> 
> How come? I thought I followed the directions for MBR.


idk, when you install on a gpt disk those partitions are made. you must have clicked the UEFi boot option


----------



## Sprkd1

Should I reinstall? But I wouldn't know what to do different because I followed the directions for MBR. I did use my optical drive for the install and I think it is labeled as UEFI in the BIOS. Not sure.

By the way, can I even do a reinstall with Windows 8 Pro Upgrade when I already have Windows 8 Pro installed?


----------



## Sprkd1

I am going to try to reinstall without having my optical drive as UEFI.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sprkd1*
> 
> I am going to try to reinstall without having my optical drive as UEFI.


why? no point.


----------



## Sprkd1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> why? no point.


Well I might as well because it was a fresh install anyway.

By the way, it worked! Installing with my optical drive as non-UEFI (if that is what it is called) only shows two partitions now.


----------



## Sprkd1

Not sure how big of a Page file to set. Any recommendations?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sprkd1*
> 
> Not sure how big of a Page file to set. Any recommendations?


however big as you want.

i set mine to 1GB


----------



## Sprkd1

Quick question. When I installed Windows 8 Pro, I used it for a bit and then reformatted because I wanted to change something. When I entered Windows again after the reformat, some of my browsing history was still there in IE (not in the history list that you view by clicking the small arrow next to the refresh button but only when you type something in the address bar and it pops up).

How is this possible? I even cleaned my partition using Diskpart during the install.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sprkd1*
> 
> Quick question. When I installed Windows 8 Pro, I used it for a bit and then reformatted because I wanted to change something. When I entered Windows again after the reformat, some of my browsing history was still there in IE (not in the history list that you view by clicking the small arrow next to the refresh button but only when you type something in the address bar and it pops up).
> 
> How is this possible? I even cleaned my partition using Diskpart during the install.


The search bar auto fills/corrects.


----------



## paradoxum

I have reinstalled windows 8 3 times so far after using the OEM key with it. I have some questions still though, the shop told me it will "live and die on my computer" (regarding the CD key) how exactly is the key tied to my hardware? the motherboard somehow? if I tried to use it on another motherboard it wouldn't activate?

I read that after 3 uses within 6 months, a 4th use prompts a problem / something where you have to call up to re activate your code and prove it's really your account or something, can someone tell me if this is true? It seems to me since there's the whole cloud computing accounts thing they could just automatically ban keys that are used 100's of times?


----------



## hyperkite

The shop is right, the OEM key is tied to the motherboard that it is originally activated on...
If you tried it on another motherboard and tried to activated it, it would not activate...

OEM save you a little money but that is the drawback...
If you bought a retail or upgraded you would have a couple more options when changing motherboards
and activating..


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyperkite*
> 
> The shop is right, the OEM key is tied to the motherboard that it is originally activated on...
> If you tried it on another motherboard and tried to activated it, it would not activate...
> 
> OEM save you a little money but that is the drawback...
> If you bought a retail or upgraded you would have a couple more options when changing motherboards
> and activating..


I bought the Win8 PRO upgrade key, what options do I have then? and how does it know it's on the wrong motherboard? can you use the same motherboard or does it use some unique code from the one you install it on?


----------



## bryce

I'm reinstalling Win8 as I do every year and this time however I'm getting extremely frustrated to the point I want to just throw every damn piece of technology out the window. I've never had this much hassle installing any OS.

Last install of Win8 I had my Razer BlackWidow keyboard plugged in (both usb inputs in usb3 ports), my Logitech G600 mouse in a usb2 port, the printer cable in another usb2 port and the sound inputs from the blackwidow plugged in. I had my SSDs in RAID0, with 3 other SATA hard drives plugged in. Install went perfectly fine except that I would have to unplug all my usb devices to get it to boot then plug them back in when it did boot. Never found a fix for it so I just kept doing that all the time.

Now however same exact thing to install, I get stuck at "Getting Devices Ready". No percent sign for progress or nothing. I've been Googling the past couple days to see what the hell is going on but all I find are posts about it from back in CP/RP release days and none of them have had problems I'm having. It's either stuck before devices ready or at 20%, etc.

What is going on I'm about ready to murder my rig I spent all this money and time on building.

TL;DR

Windows 8 either hangs at getting devices ready or hangs at the circle progress bar (infinite looping) forever.
Goes through the Expanding files, etc part just fine, in less then 10mins on a RAID0 SSD.

Right now it's rebooted and now at the WIndows 8 logo screen with the progress circle just spinning over and over again.

I've got No-Execute Memory protection turned on, I've got it set to RAID mode in UEFI. Got Windows Boot Manager as the first boot option, followed by Intel: Win8Raid followed by UEFI DVD RAM, etc.

EDIT: I just tried unhooking ALL my usb devices and using an old PS2 keyboard and went through the install again, gets through copying, expanding, etc just fine then the same old circle loading forever when it reboots.

EDIT: It's now hanging at Installing Updates -_-.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bryce*
> 
> I'm reinstalling Win8 as I do every year and this time however I'm getting extremely frustrated to the point I want to just throw every damn piece of technology out the window. I've never had this much hassle installing any OS.
> 
> Last install of Win8 I had my Razer BlackWidow keyboard plugged in (both usb inputs in usb3 ports), my Logitech G600 mouse in a usb2 port, the printer cable in another usb2 port and the sound inputs from the blackwidow plugged in. I had my SSDs in RAID0, with 3 other SATA hard drives plugged in. Install went perfectly fine except that I would have to unplug all my usb devices to get it to boot then plug them back in when it did boot. Never found a fix for it so I just kept doing that all the time.
> 
> Now however same exact thing to install, I get stuck at "Getting Devices Ready". No percent sign for progress or nothing. I've been Googling the past couple days to see what the hell is going on but all I find are posts about it from back in CP/RP release days and none of them have had problems I'm having. It's either stuck before devices ready or at 20%, etc.
> 
> What is going on I'm about ready to murder my rig I spent all this money and time on building.
> 
> TL;DR
> 
> Windows 8 either hangs at getting devices ready or hangs at the circle progress bar (infinite looping) forever.
> Goes through the Expanding files, etc part just fine, in less then 10mins on a RAID0 SSD.
> 
> Right now it's rebooted and now at the WIndows 8 logo screen with the progress circle just spinning over and over again.
> 
> I've got No-Execute Memory protection turned on, I've got it set to RAID mode in UEFI. Got Windows Boot Manager as the first boot option, followed by Intel: Win8Raid followed by UEFI DVD RAM, etc.
> 
> EDIT: I just tried unhooking ALL my usb devices and using an old PS2 keyboard and went through the install again, gets through copying, expanding, etc just fine then the same old circle loading forever when it reboots.
> 
> EDIT: It's now hanging at Installing Updates -_-.


Run CMD as admin and run "sfc /scannow" it will look for and try to fix corrupt OS files.

Sounds like a bad windows 8 dvd/iso. Redownload a new one and reinstall if corrupt files are fund and non fixable.

Also, was your RAID 0 array visible to install on or did you need a driver to view it? You may have the wrong RAID driver.

Also, if you do reinstall use the MBR guide, not GPT.


----------



## bryce

I couldn't redowload it because the windows setup said my key wasn't valid for a retail install. I bought the OEM System Builder one.

But I copied the dvd files over to another dvd and burned it and it worked fine. So it was probably the dvd, but it works now.


----------



## hyperkite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bryce*
> 
> I couldn't redowload it because the windows setup said my key wasn't valid for a retail install. I bought the OEM System Builder one.
> 
> But I copied the dvd files over to another dvd and burned it and it worked fine. So it was probably the dvd, but it works now.


Glad to see you are up an running again .
Also system did not go out the window..


----------



## Mule928

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bryce*
> 
> I'm reinstalling Win8 as I do every year and this time however I'm getting extremely frustrated to the point I want to just throw every damn piece of technology out the window. I've never had this much hassle installing any OS.
> 
> Last install of Win8 I had my Razer BlackWidow keyboard plugged in (both usb inputs in usb3 ports), my Logitech G600 mouse in a usb2 port, the printer cable in another usb2 port and the sound inputs from the blackwidow plugged in. I had my SSDs in RAID0, with 3 other SATA hard drives plugged in. Install went perfectly fine except that I would have to unplug all my usb devices to get it to boot then plug them back in when it did boot. Never found a fix for it so I just kept doing that all the time.
> 
> Now however same exact thing to install, I get stuck at "Getting Devices Ready". No percent sign for progress or nothing. I've been Googling the past couple days to see what the hell is going on but all I find are posts about it from back in CP/RP release days and none of them have had problems I'm having. It's either stuck before devices ready or at 20%, etc.
> 
> What is going on I'm about ready to murder my rig I spent all this money and time on building.
> 
> TL;DR
> 
> Windows 8 either hangs at getting devices ready or hangs at the circle progress bar (infinite looping) forever.
> Goes through the Expanding files, etc part just fine, in less then 10mins on a RAID0 SSD.
> 
> Right now it's rebooted and now at the WIndows 8 logo screen with the progress circle just spinning over and over again.
> 
> I've got No-Execute Memory protection turned on, I've got it set to RAID mode in UEFI. Got Windows Boot Manager as the first boot option, followed by Intel: Win8Raid followed by UEFI DVD RAM, etc.
> 
> EDIT: I just tried unhooking ALL my usb devices and using an old PS2 keyboard and went through the install again, gets through copying, expanding, etc just fine then the same old circle loading forever when it reboots.
> 
> EDIT: It's now hanging at Installing Updates -_-.


My Gig Z68X UD5 has raid built in. I have 2 Sgate Momentus 500's set as raid zero & it has been bulletproof. Can your Asrock do this? Is there some advantage to the set up you are using? I get 13-18 second logo to Start screen boots. If you can do this, give it a shot. My stripe size is 128. I have choked the life out of it numerous times trying for higher clocks & it just keeps bouncing back. Good luck.


----------



## Tweeky

this looks like a good thread thanks


----------



## BEENK

Hello Sean and all other contributors,
I have read most of the posts but am stuck with cloning a toshiba Tecra R950 W8pro to a Seagate Hybrid (SSHD) 750Gb XT drive. The clone is good but will bot boot. The HD lights are blinking, but nothing happens. A clean install from W8 Restore DVD's produces the same result (=not booting). I have tried all the settings mentioned secure/legacy boot etc but to no avail. Have I overlooked something?

Now Sean you wrote:
>Also, currently the only image software that can image GPT drives properly and keep partition alignment is the built in Windows 8 system image tool (link). If you guys ever get an issue with a system image
>restoration with GPT this may help. (link)

Does that imply that Acronis 2013, Paragon 12 etc cannot do the job?

Thanks in advance for any help,

Much appreciated.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BEENK*
> 
> Hello Sean and all other contributors,
> I have read most of the posts but am stuck with cloning a toshiba Tecra R950 W8pro to a Seagate Hybrid (SSHD) 750Gb XT drive. The clone is good but will bot boot. The HD lights are blinking, but nothing happens. A clean install from W8 Restore DVD's produces the same result (=not booting). I have tried all the settings mentioned secure/legacy boot etc but to no avail. Have I overlooked something?


I am not sure off hand. Is there a secure boot feature enabled in your bios? Maybe dibable it if you have it. You may have to reinstall windows 8. I'd make a separate thread in the windows section.

this may help: http://www.eightforums.com/performance-maintenance/21384-imaging-apps-support-uefi-gpt-secure-boot.html
Quote:


> Now Sean you wrote:
> >Also, currently the only image software that can image GPT drives properly and keep partition alignment is the built in Windows 8 system image tool (link). If you guys ever get an issue with a system image
> >restoration with GPT this may help. (link)
> 
> Does that imply that Acronis 2013, Paragon 12 etc cannot do the job?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help,
> 
> Much appreciated.


I need to update that part. Paragon now supports GPT and secure boot i believe.

I looked at this based on acronis: http://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/379315/acronis-promises-to-fix-windows-8-secure-boot-bug


----------



## Baghi

Hi. Excellent work there, Sean. I've a question though. In this link it says the most recent version has "RAID" in it, does it applies to non-RAID setups as well? Or simply select the one which doesn't has any RAID at the end.

Thanks.


----------



## skyn3t

Hey Sean I do need your help. I had windows 7 installed on my HTPC. Last friday i decide to do a fresh windows 8 install on a new SSD on my HTPC.

1- I just had the SSD attached on it
2 - None of my HDD drivers was attached during the installation progress.
3 - after installation I cannot extract or edit any of my old file and folder and every time i try to extract a .ra .zip files its says *Access is denied*

I already tried the Take Ownership but it won't do any help.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baghi*
> 
> Hi. Excellent work there, Sean. I've a question though. In this link it says the most recent version has "RAID" in it, does it applies to non-RAID setups as well? Or simply select the one which doesn't has any RAID at the end.
> 
> Thanks.


Here is the latest: www.station-drivers.com/telechargement/intel/sata/intel-rst_12.0.0.1083(www.station-drivers.com).exe
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Hey Sean I do need your help. I had windows 7 installed on my HTPC. Last friday i decide to do a fresh windows 8 install on a new SSD on my HTPC.
> 
> 1- I just had the SSD attached on it
> 2 - None of my HDD drivers was attached during the installation progress.
> 3 - after installation I cannot extract or edit any of my old file and folder and every time i try to extract a .ra .zip files its says *Access is denied*
> 
> I already tried the Take Ownership but it won't do any help.


I'd make a separate thread in the windows section


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> I'd make a separate thread in the windows section


I got it fixed. I had to remove all permission on HDD and added new one with full control. now everything is back to normal.


----------



## athlon 64

I need help. I wanted more space on my ssd so i deleted hybernation file with a cmd command: powercfg /h /off
Then i realised i shouldn"t have done it because it"s important in windows 8 and i won"t have the sleep option alvalable. I turned it back on again but sleep option did not come back. I went to control pannel and it doesn"T exist in power options anymore. So i can use hibernation but not sleep.

How can i get the sleep option back again?


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Here is the latest: www.station-drivers.com/telechargement/intel/sata/intel-rst_12.0.0.1083(www.station-drivers.com).exe


Thanks. But is it for RAID or it applies to both (RAID and non-RAID setups that is). I'm slightly confused here. Also, is it any different than the "Intel Chipset" you download at motherboard manufacturers' website under *Chipset*. I'd appreciate if you explain it a bit.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athlon 64*
> 
> I need help. I wanted more space on my ssd so i deleted hybernation file with a cmd command: powercfg /h /off
> Then i realised i shouldn"t have done it because it"s important in windows 8 and i won"t have the sleep option alvalable. I turned it back on again but sleep option did not come back. I went to control pannel and it doesn"T exist in power options anymore. So i can use hibernation but not sleep.
> 
> How can i get the sleep option back again?


I use sleep all the time and have hibernation disabled. That is weird that is isn't enabled for you.

To turn hibernation back on just do the CMD command: powercfg -h -on

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baghi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Here is the latest: www.station-drivers.com/telechargement/intel/sata/intel-rst_12.0.0.1083(www.station-drivers.com).exe
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. But is it for RAID or it applies to both (RAID and non-RAID setups that is). I'm slightly confused here. Also, is it any different than the "Intel Chipset" you download at motherboard manufacturers' website under *Chipset*. I'd appreciate if you explain it a bit.
Click to expand...

It applies for both RAID and non-RAID setups. (AHCI and RAID mode). It is a different driver than the chipset driver.


----------



## athlon 64

I did turn the hibernation file back on but the sleep option is still gone.


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> It applies for both RAID and non-RAID setups. (AHCI and RAID mode). It is a different driver than the chipset driver.


Thanks a bunch.


----------



## athlon 64

The sleep problem seems to have fixed iteslf









Is it possible to make hibernation folder smaller then 8Gb. I never use hibernation, just sleep. But it seems that sleep doesn"T exist now if you delete hibernation file.
I have 16Gb of ram, that"s why it"s 8 Gb large.


----------



## Mule928

Sean, I don't know you but I owe you a thanks. I have to Momentus 500 gb hybrids set as raid 0 in Win 8. Didn't have the Intel driver loaded. Got it from your thread, enabled write through caching & it perked up big time. Thanks!
Carlos


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athlon 64*
> 
> The sleep problem seems to have fixed iteslf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible to make hibernation folder smaller then 8Gb. I never use hibernation, just sleep. But it seems that sleep doesn"T exist now if you delete hibernation file.
> I have 16Gb of ram, that"s why it"s 8 Gb large.


You can set hibernation to 50% of its size (steps in the guide) That is odd that sleep disappears when you disable hibernation. It shouldn't.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mule928*
> 
> Sean, I don't know you but I owe you a thanks. I have to Momentus 500 gb hybrids set as raid 0 in Win 8. Didn't have the Intel driver loaded. Got it from your thread, enabled write through caching & it perked up big time. Thanks!
> Carlos


----------



## dutchgenius

Sean - quick question (hopefully) when you get a chance.

I just ordered a Lenovo Y400 laptop, comes with a crappy 1TB HDD with win 8. my plan was to install a 256gb mSATA Crucial SSD as a boot (clone if possible with the size differences), and then swap out the 1TB with a 500GB WD 500GB scorpio black. so questions:

1. is cloning the OS an option, and a good one at that?
2. since I am not getting any discs from Lenovo with OS, should I just make a USB boot and fresh install on the SSD? (and attempt to get all my drivers)
3. dump the entire win8 idea and just use my legit win7 pro discs
3. a better solution I have overlooked?

I would prefer to keep the solution on the cheap (free if possible), Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dutchgenius*
> 
> Sean - quick question (hopefully) when you get a chance.
> 
> I just ordered a Lenovo Y400 laptop, comes with a crappy 1TB HDD with win 8. my plan was to install a 256gb mSATA Crucial SSD as a boot (clone if possible with the size differences), and then swap out the 1TB with a 500GB WD 500GB scorpio black. so questions:
> 
> 1. is cloning the OS an option, and a good one at that?


yea
Quote:


> 2. since I am not getting any discs from Lenovo with OS, should I just make a USB boot and fresh install on the SSD? (and attempt to get all my drivers)


if you want
Quote:


> 3. dump the entire win8 idea and just use my legit win7 pro discs


if you want
Quote:


> 3. a better solution I have overlooked?
> 
> I would prefer to keep the solution on the cheap (free if possible), Thanks in advance.


if you clone and want a software recommendation i'd suggest acronis true image WD edition. It is free if you have WD HDDs.


----------



## dutchgenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> yea
> if you want
> if you want
> if you clone and want a software recommendation i'd suggest acronis true image WD edition. It is free if you have WD HDDs.


awesome, thanks. I just wanted to make sure I wasn't going to run into any compatibility issues with the size difference of the SSD and HDD. I will dump all the bloatware, get my upgrades installed (RAM, Dual Band Wi-Fi, and the SSD recognized), and then start the cloning.

is that WD edition going to work in cloning to my Crucial SSD though? I am not sure of the brand of HDD inside the Lenovo I am cloning FROM, but my WD HDD is only going to be used post-cloning as a secondary storage drive. Also, is this compatible with Win8? The download site from WD says up to Win7.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dutchgenius*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> yea
> if you want
> if you want
> if you clone and want a software recommendation i'd suggest acronis true image WD edition. It is free if you have WD HDDs.
> 
> 
> 
> awesome, thanks. I just wanted to make sure I wasn't going to run into any compatibility issues with the size difference of the SSD and HDD. I will dump all the bloatware, get my upgrades installed (RAM, Dual Band Wi-Fi, and the SSD recognized), and then start the cloning.
> 
> is that WD edition going to work in cloning to my Crucial SSD though? I am not sure of the brand of HDD inside the Lenovo I am cloning FROM, but my WD HDD is only going to be used post-cloning as a secondary storage drive. Also, is this compatible with Win8? The download site from WD says up to Win7.
Click to expand...

it works on 8 and as long as a WD drive is connected to the system it will allow you to use it.


----------



## Joginder

Hey, I was wondering if anyone could assist me with a problem I've been getting. I recently have been getting blue screens with a few different error codes, so I went to windows update to see what the problem was. I can search for it in the menu, but when I click on it I get "Page not found, Sorry the page you requested isnt available or you've found an outdated link." I reinstalled windows using the built in tool, and everything was dandy, until everything was updated, and I got the same error message searching for Windows Update again. This did not occur when I fresh reinstalled. During the install process, I also followed the steps for disabling UAC. After I searching for UAC, i clicked on it and nothing happened. I went directly to the control panel and clicked on it there, nothing happened either. Does anyone know what could be going on?


----------



## strychnos

Sean thanks for the guide - one questions that I haven't seen answered anywhere yet:

I just ordered a laptop with an SSD and an HDD. You mention taking the HDD out before installing the OS to the SSD... is there any issue if I leave the HDD in? I imagine it is possible to remove the HDD from the laptop, but it would be much simpler to leave them both in the whole time if that doesn't cause any issues.

Thanks!


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strychnos*
> 
> Sean thanks for the guide - one questions that I haven't seen answered anywhere yet:
> 
> I just ordered a laptop with an SSD and an HDD. You mention taking the HDD out before installing the OS to the SSD... is there any issue if I leave the HDD in? I imagine it is possible to remove the HDD from the laptop, but it would be much simpler to leave them both in the whole time if that doesn't cause any issues.
> 
> Thanks!


i think a few pages back i did. maybe it was in my other one. But you can leave it in. id just format the os drive with diskpart first before install to prevent the system reserve from being put on the hdd.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Sean's Windows 8 Install & Optimization Guide for SSDs & HDDs
> 
> 
> 
> *Please do not PM me for help with the guide or any questions about SSDs/HDDs and Windows!
> Please post your questions in the thread or make a new thread!
> I will no longer be replying to PMs about this information!*
> 
> *Note:* For Windows 7 please go here: (link)
> 
> *Why I created this guide:*
> Well, because of all the positive feedback I got from my Windows 7 Install and Optimization Guide I decided to make one for Windows 8! This guide meant to help _anyone_ with a SSD/HDD install and optimize their Windows 8 installation. I am currently using Windows 8 in virtual machines, I am pretty new to the new OS design so I will constantly update this guide for everyone's benefit as I learn more. If you have any suggestions please feel free to let me know as well!
> 
> If you have any problem or question on the guide, windows, storage, firmware, drivers, whatever please do not hesitate to ask in this thread!
> 
> *A quick word on SSDs:*
> SSDs do NOT require the confusing and intense setup that a lot of people seem to suggest. The current day SSDs are much more reliable and literally all that is necessary is to change the SATA mode to AHCI in the BIOS/UEFI, install, and you are good to go. I highly recommend reinstalling your OS instead of migrating/mirroring it from a HDD when you get a SSD. It may take longer, but it is worth it in the end. Also, if you want to learn more about SSDs or see my recommended SSDs then click here: (More info here)
> 
> *System Requirements:*
> 
> Processor: 1 gigahertz (GHz) or faster
> RAM: 1 gigabyte (GB) (32-bit) or 2 GB (64-bit)
> Hard disk space: 16 GB (32-bit) or 20 GB (64-bit)
> Graphics card: Microsoft DirectX 9 graphics device or higher
> To use touch, you need a tablet or monitor that supports multitouch
> To access Windows Store and to download and run apps, you need an active Internet connection and a screen resolution of at least 1024 x 768
> To snap apps, you need a screen resolution of at least 1366 x 768
> *Before you begin:*
> 
> Installation and optimization will take anywhere from 10min-3hrs depending on your system.
> Windows will take up ~ 7-15GB after the guide is complete.
> Make sure you have all your personal you want to keep data backed up, all the data on your OS drive will be deleted before installation.
> The installation section of this guide is not for those of you who are going to dual boot. For that please look here: (link)
> Make sure you have all your drivers for your motherboard and other hardware, especially the network driver just in case Windows does not have the right one for your PC.
> Any program installed in a previous Windows installation drive will not be usable on a new installation, you need to reinstall them again even if installed on another drive.
> There may be compatibility issues with some of your programs so please be aware.
> *Windows 8 ISO download links:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ->
> 
> 
> 
> There are currently no direct digital river download links, however, you can still download the installer/iso if you have your product key.
> 
> 
> Follow this link: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-8/upgrade-product-key-only
> Click the "Install Windows 8" button
> Download the file
> Open it and enter your product key
> Download the Windows 8 installer files
> Once downloaded you will have the option to make a Windows 8 iso or to create a USB install device
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Make a Windows 8 Bootable USB Installer:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ->
> 
> 
> 
> *Burn the ISO to a DVD easily with the Windows Disc Image Burner:* (link)
> 
> *Burn the ISO to a DVD or USB with the USB/DVD download tool:* (link)
> With the Windows tool it formats the USB to NTFS, so if you are going to do a GPT install do not use the tool. For the UEFI to see your USB for a GPT install it needs to be formatted to FAT32.
> 
> *How to make a bootable Windows 8 USB Installer with CMD:*
> 
> Open and run CMD as Administrator
> Type *Diskpart*, press Enter
> Type *List Disk*, press Enter
> Type *Select Disk #* (where *#* is the number your USB drive shows up as), press Enter
> Type *Clean*, press Enter
> Type *Create Partition Primary*, press Enter
> Type *Active*, press Enter
> Type *Format Quick FS=FAT32*, press Enter
> Type *Assign*, press Enter
> Type *Exit*, press Enter
> Copy everything from the Windows 8 installation DVD onto the USB key (a simple drag and drop will do; if you have an .iso extract or mount first).


Just bought a new laptop with windows 8 on it, along with a new SSD. Will the .iso link here work to install it on my new SSD for the laptop, or is it only for upgrades from W7?


----------



## Sean Webster

It gives you an iso based on your product key.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> It gives you an iso based on your product key.


Got it, so for the new SSD/Laptop I would just use the downloader link above on my main PC so that it will give me the .iso, then I can burn it using my desktop then install it on the SSD/laptop?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jolly Roger*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> It gives you an iso based on your product key.
> 
> 
> 
> Got it, so for the new SSD/Laptop I would just use the downloader link above on my main PC so that it will give me the .iso, then I can burn it using my desktop then install it on the SSD/laptop?
Click to expand...

sure


----------



## Jolly Roger

Ok thanks.


----------



## Travisimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jolly Roger*
> 
> Just bought a new laptop with windows 8 on it, along with a new SSD. Will the .iso link here work to install it on my new SSD for the laptop, or is it only for upgrades from W7?


Similarly, I have a new PC that I bought from iBuypower that has Windows 8 on it, but I did not get a Win8 installation DVD. When I used the ISO link in the first post, I ran the MS Win8 setup file and it asked me for my Product Key. After entering my product key, it says "This product key cannot be used to install a retail version of Windows 8". I want to do a fresh install of Windows 8 on my new SSD. My computer came with a 1TB HDD with Win8 preinstalled and the product key on the side of the case.

How should I proceed? Please don't tell me I have to purchase another Windows 8 license? All I want to do is reinstall Windows 8 on the SSD - the product key is stored in the BIOS, right? How do I download the ISO to install WIndows 8?

Thanks!


----------



## ChrisAfric

Hello guys!

I just recently bought a Windows 8 Pro OEM. So far so good! I just got this one issue though and hope you can help me.

I have an external HDD Seagate 500GB usb2.0 only connected at the back of my motherboard Asus 990 FX. Now what I am doing is I'm just copying my files from external Seagate HDD to my Western Digital 3.0 TB Green. The size of the file is 450GB. The transfer rate that I am only getting during that time was 24-25MB/s which I think is ridiculously slow.

On my windows 7 previously, I know that the speed is not like that. I tried to transfer some files to my intel 520 SSD and to my other HDD western digital 1TB black and the speed is still the same.

Do you know how to fix this? I even tried to use another flash drive and another external HDD WD both usb2.0 only and speed is really slow. Any inputs guys? HELP!


----------



## Jolly Roger

Well got the laptop, and used the link above, and I get this:


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travisimo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jolly Roger*
> 
> Just bought a new laptop with windows 8 on it, along with a new SSD. Will the .iso link here work to install it on my new SSD for the laptop, or is it only for upgrades from W7?
> 
> 
> 
> Similarly, I have a new PC that I bought from iBuypower that has Windows 8 on it, but I did not get a Win8 installation DVD. When I used the ISO link in the first post, I ran the MS Win8 setup file and it asked me for my Product Key. After entering my product key, it says "This product key cannot be used to install a retail version of Windows 8". I want to do a fresh install of Windows 8 on my new SSD. My computer came with a 1TB HDD with Win8 preinstalled and the product key on the side of the case.
> 
> How should I proceed? Please don't tell me I have to purchase another Windows 8 license? All I want to do is reinstall Windows 8 on the SSD - the product key is stored in the BIOS, right? How do I download the ISO to install WIndows 8?
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...

call M$ and see if they can assist in getting an ISO.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisAfric*
> 
> Hello guys!
> 
> I just recently bought a Windows 8 Pro OEM. So far so good! I just got this one issue though and hope you can help me.
> 
> I have an external HDD Seagate 500GB usb2.0 only connected at the back of my motherboard Asus 990 FX. Now what I am doing is I'm just copying my files from external Seagate HDD to my Western Digital 3.0 TB Green. The size of the file is 450GB. The transfer rate that I am only getting during that time was 24-25MB/s which I think is ridiculously slow.
> 
> On my windows 7 previously, I know that the speed is not like that. I tried to transfer some files to my intel 520 SSD and to my other HDD western digital 1TB black and the speed is still the same.
> 
> Do you know how to fix this? I even tried to use another flash drive and another external HDD WD both usb2.0 only and speed is really slow. Any inputs guys? HELP!


USB 2.0 speeds are about what you are getting (20-30MB/s)...I see nothing wrong.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jolly Roger*
> 
> Well got the laptop, and used the link above, and I get this:


What version do you need? I may be able to find it for you. Maybe give M$ a call.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jolly Roger*
> 
> Well got the laptop, and used the link above, and I get this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What version do you need? I may be able to find it for you. Maybe give M$ a call.
Click to expand...

I need whatever version that comes with THIS laptop.


----------



## exzacklyright

*How to Disable the Open File Security Warning in Windows 8 (I think)
*


----------



## NTRAFF

Sorry if this has already been asked, I've only skimmed the thread (but read the initial guide posts):

I'm going to buy a laptop that comes with one internal SSD containing Win8 pre-installed, and one internal HDD. I'd like to do a clean install using your steps, but I don't think I'll be able to temporarily remove the HDD since it will apparently void the warranty. You mention that extra drives could get the boot partition displaced: Is there a way for me to ensure that everything ends up at the SSD without physically removing the HDD?

Edit: Also, I doubt I'll need any potential bloatware that will be present on the HDD. Should I just format it before the clean installation, or will partition deletion (as described here http://pcsupport.about.com/od/windows-8/ss/windows-8-clean-install-part-1_11.htm) during the Win8 installation take care of it?

Further Edit: After reading through the thread a bit more closely I noticed this post:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Yes it is true. If you manually format the drive before installation it will not create the system reserve partition.


That seems to answer my question, thanks.


----------



## Jolly Roger

After I got a hold of a Windows 8 Pro OEM disk, it installed perfectly on the new SSD. It automatically pulled the Key off of the BIOS.


----------



## Bucksy

Hello, newbie so please forgive mistakes.
So, I install Win 8 64 bit onto my new SSD, following the very helpful advice in this thread.
My question is: (and I have searched this thread); After I have got Win 8 on the SSD, how do I remove the old Win 7 32 bit from my other HDD without losing all the programs and data that are also on that HDD (one partition)?
My best idea so far is to use Paragon to migrate the current Win 7 to the SSD first (leaving the programs and data behind), then format the SSD and install Win 8. Does anybody have a better idea?


----------



## Clocknut

not sure if this is the right place to ask.

I was looking for a complete guide to reduce windows 8 disk usage, which include command lines etc(I dont mind going technical)

here is what I have

AMD E350
4GB RAM (~3.6GB because 384MB is shared towards GPU)
Virtual memory off.
40GB HDD.
win8 pro 64bit WMedia edition

What I am going to use for this rig.
1. Web & internet / youtube
2. 1-2 Old games @ P4 era. games b4 year 2003
3. torrent
4. hiberfill.sys has been on 50% already *cant get it lower anymore

40GB isnt really enough space left for torrent. I only got about ~10-12GBs left right now. it is too small for a torrent, looking to optimize disk usage if I can sacrifice a few less important OS features.


----------



## exzacklyright

If anyone is having issues taking ownership of a file/folder/HDD

Just install this .reg file

To remove the "Take Ownership" install this


----------



## ShadowEW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> If anyone is having issues taking ownership of a file/folder/HDD
> 
> Just install this .reg file
> 
> To remove the "Take Ownership" install this


Thanks for this, a brilliant little regedit.
I've had so many problems with Ownership after moving HDDs between multiple OS installs. Doing it manually takes awhile and I do, hand on heart, forget what to do at times.


----------



## smoke070

Have 2 questions/comments here regarding your SSD guides..

1. Is installing Intel RST recommended even if you're only using 1 SSD in a non-raid?

2. I don't understand how "Move user folder locations to Secondary HDD" is considered an "optimization". Seems more like a personal preference, I don't see any benefit of doing that.


----------



## PhilWrir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucksy*
> 
> Hello, newbie so please forgive mistakes.
> So, I install Win 8 64 bit onto my new SSD, following the very helpful advice in this thread.
> My question is: (and I have searched this thread); After I have got Win 8 on the SSD, how do I remove the old Win 7 32 bit from my other HDD without losing all the programs and data that are also on that HDD (one partition)?
> My best idea so far is to use Paragon to migrate the current Win 7 to the SSD first (leaving the programs and data behind), then format the SSD and install Win 8. Does anybody have a better idea?


Generally speaking, Software is not transferable from OS to OS due to the windows registry and a few other things.
What programs are you trying to save?
If its stuff like office you can just re-activate the key by calling microsoft, and most other companies are willing to re-authorize keys when you claim "hardware failure."
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke070*
> 
> Have 2 questions/comments here regarding your SSD guides..
> 
> 1. Is installing Intel RST recommended even if you're only using 1 SSD in a non-raid?
> 
> 2. I don't understand how "Move user folder locations to Secondary HDD" is considered an "optimization". Seems more like a personal preference, I don't see any benefit of doing that.


RST handles everything from ssd caching to wake times to how the hdd talks to the motherboard and OS.
Its basically an alternate AHCI driver, so you may see better performance on one or the other.

And the "optimization" aspect has more to do with saving space and decreasing writes than actually improving performance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clocknut*
> 
> not sure if this is the right place to ask.
> 
> I was looking for a complete guide to reduce windows 8 disk usage, which include command lines etc(I dont mind going technical)
> 
> here is what I have
> 
> AMD E350
> 4GB RAM (~3.6GB because 384MB is shared towards GPU)
> Virtual memory off.
> 40GB HDD.
> win8 pro 64bit WMedia edition
> 
> What I am going to use for this rig.
> 1. Web & internet / youtube
> 2. 1-2 Old games @ P4 era. games b4 year 2003
> 3. torrent
> 4. hiberfill.sys has been on 50% already *cant get it lower anymore
> 
> 40GB isnt really enough space left for torrent. I only got about ~10-12GBs left right now. it is too small for a torrent, looking to optimize disk usage if I can sacrifice a few less important OS features.


That is about as small as a modern Windows install gets.
Even the stripped out versions arent much smaller.
In your case, buying an external HDD or barring that installing XP is a better bet.


----------



## TheShadowStorm

Hey just wanted to say excellent thread, and its the reason i'm now a member as I found this thread through google while installing windows 8 to my ssd. Keep up the good work!


----------



## TheShadowStorm

double post


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheShadowStorm*
> 
> Hey just wanted to say excellent thread, and its the reason i'm now a member as I found this thread through google while installing windows 8 to my ssd. Keep up the good work!


thanks


----------



## Bucksy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhilWrir*
> 
> Generally speaking, Software is not transferable from OS to OS due to the windows registry and a few other things.
> What programs are you trying to save?
> If its stuff like office you can just re-activate the key by calling microsoft, and most other companies are willing to re-authorize keys when you claim "hardware failure."
> 
> Thanks for that: I was hoping to avoid reinstalling; but I guess it's time to bite the bullet and do the big clean up. Actually, it's way past time for the big clean up, so I am searching for duplicate files now, and will try to keep all my data. Will reinstall all the vital programmes. Planning to be finished in a year or two (or three)


----------



## Bucksy

Thanks for that: I was hoping to avoid reinstalling; but I guess it's time to bite the bullet and do the big clean up. Actually, it's way past time for the big clean up, so I am searching for duplicate files now, and will try to keep all my data. Will reinstall all the vital programmes. Planning to be finished in a year or two (or three)


----------



## PhilWrir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucksy*
> 
> Thanks for that: I was hoping to avoid reinstalling; but I guess it's time to bite the bullet and do the big clean up. Actually, it's way past time for the big clean up, so I am searching for duplicate files now, and will try to keep all my data. Will reinstall all the vital programmes. Planning to be finished in a year or two (or three)


Its never fun, but it never hurts either.
Especially when going from one OS to another.
Lots of **** tends to get left behind when you do an upgrade or similar process.


----------



## Bucksy

All done!
One big issue was trying to boot from CDROM (don't ask!).
Setting the BIOS priority to CDROM didn't work.
After a lot of faffing about, I got it working by setting priority to Port 1 Atapi. I suspect this is because the CD/DVD is attached to the SATA connections that were changed to AHCI, way back at the start of the new install.
Still all fixed now and running very quickly and smoothly.
Thanks for all the info, Sean.


----------



## exzacklyright

Spoiler: How to bypass the Windows 8 log-in screen



Win+R, type netplwiz.

The command for netplwiz, aka the User Accounts Control Panel, appears in the search results in the left pane.
Select the account you wish to use to log in automatically.
Click off the check-box above the account that says "Users must enter a user name and password to use this computer."
Click OK.
Enter your password once and then a second time to confirm it.
Click OK.
Restart Windows.
Windows now bypasses the lock screen and the log-in screen to automatically take you to the Start screen.


----------



## dejau

Hi! I am very curious 8th point Change power options: Applies to SSDs/HDDs
Since I have 5 hdd and only 1 ssd I would love to use "Turn off hard disk after" setting and set it instead of "Never." to 15 min.
So here comes in my question - does it affect idle time garbage collection for crucial m4 which is obviously my system disk which is not idle (I think so?) at any given time since some processes still do something, its either reading or writing small chunks of data which in my understanding does not let system ssd to be idle. So what's the point to set "Turn off hard disk after" to "Never" then? It's just that I do not want my hard drives to be always spining while not compromising my ssd performance (hdd are suspended with bungee cord but still they use electricity for nothing of value, its mostly just storage from my previous builds dating back builds as far as 2004).

Thank you for explaining the obvious


----------



## Mega Man

first win 7 now windows 8 amazing and thanks is gpt really that much harder? i would like to do it just to learn it but i will default to your assessment i have never had a problem figuring things out on a new system/ equipment

gonna do it but will prolly have to wait a few weeks till my on call gets off of the weekend

hahaha put in my 32gb of ram and win8 attempted to load 32gb of page files..... i have not optimized this install looks like so i redid it again .. but when i did it only made 2 partitions any reason why? do i need to redo it again? it successfully changed to GPT

is there any way to tell which install i have? MBR or GPT ?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dejau*
> 
> Hi! I am very curious 8th point Change power options: Applies to SSDs/HDDs
> Since I have 5 hdd and only 1 ssd I would love to use "Turn off hard disk after" setting and set it instead of "Never." to 15 min.
> So here comes in my question - does it affect idle time garbage collection for crucial m4 which is obviously my system disk which is not idle (I think so?) at any given time since some processes still do something, its either reading or writing small chunks of data which in my understanding does not let system ssd to be idle. So what's the point to set "Turn off hard disk after" to "Never" then? It's just that I do not want my hard drives to be always spining while not compromising my ssd performance (hdd are suspended with bungee cord but still they use electricity for nothing of value, its mostly just storage from my previous builds dating back builds as far as 2004).
> 
> Thank you for explaining the obvious


Usually the HDDs will spin down automatically from what is programmed in their firmware so the windows setting does not affect them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> first win 7 now windows 8 amazing and thanks is gpt really that much harder? i would like to do it just to learn it but i will default to your assessment i have never had a problem figuring things out on a new system/ equipment
> 
> gonna do it but will prolly have to wait a few weeks till my on call gets off of the weekend
> 
> hahaha put in my 32gb of ram and win8 attempted to load 32gb of page files..... i have not optimized this install looks like so i redid it again .. but when i did it only made 2 partitions any reason why? do i need to redo it again? it successfully changed to GPT
> 
> is there any way to tell which install i have? MBR or GPT ?


in disk part type *list disk* and next to your OS drive you should have an asterisk under where it says GPT


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Usually the HDDs will spin down automatically from what is programmed in their firmware so the windows setting does not affect them.
> in disk part type *list disk* and next to your OS drive you should have an asterisk under where it says GPT


as usual you rock man thanks so much. it is gpt but for what ever reason i could only see 2 partitions made .


----------



## fritx

Ok probably is not the right thread but I'm deciding to switch from windows 7 to windows 8, is it worth it? or should I stay with windows 7? I'm asking this because I supposed all of you have windows 8


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fritx*
> 
> Ok probably is not the right thread but I'm deciding to switch from windows 7 to windows 8, is it worth it? or should I stay with windows 7? I'm asking this because I supposed all of you have windows 8


I use 7. Win 8 is meh.


----------



## fritx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> I use 7. Win 8 is meh.


And do you know by any chance where can i get a key fro windows 7?


----------



## fishhawk

I have beta tested win 8 from start, and still run win 7 since win 8 public release.
Unless you want a fresh look no reason to switch.

You shouldn't have ant probs buying a key for win 7.


----------



## fritx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishhawk*
> 
> I have beta tested win 8 from start, and still run win 7 since win 8 public release.
> Unless you want a fresh look no reason to switch.


I was asking this because I'm building a new system and before I put everything I was deciding whether to switch or not? but i think im going to stay with windows 7 or give it a try to windows 8


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fritx*
> 
> Ok probably is not the right thread but I'm deciding to switch from windows 7 to windows 8, is it worth it? or should I stay with windows 7? I'm asking this because I supposed all of you have windows 8


i reccomend just buy an other HDD and have both win 7 is good for benches ( video cards helps with physics )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> I use 7. Win 8 is meh.


win 8 is awesome has a lot of under the hood improvements once you learn it it is great, not for everyone but i much prefer it to win 7


----------



## fritx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i reccomend just buy an other HDD and have both win 7 is good for benches ( video cards helps with physics )
> win 8 is awesome has a lot of under the hood improvements once you learn it it is great, not for everyone but i much prefer it to win 7


and by any chance do you know where can I get windows 7 keys? cause I try to look for keys in amazon and newegg but they only sell the cd


----------



## Mega Man

i think microsoft still sell them at there store but other then that no sorry


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> win 8 is awesome has a lot of under the hood improvements once you learn it it is great, not for everyone but i much prefer it to win 7


Not really when the new search via start sucks, the bootup time is longer, when the audio drivers give issue, and it does the same things 7 does. lol

I've used it for a while now, I reverted back to 7 because it is better for me. I saw no improvements in 8 over 7.


----------



## Mega Man

mine starts alot faster ~ but you have more knowledge on that that is just what alot of programmers have told me that i know personally


----------



## fishhawk

Same here as Sean said. Like I said, I was with win 8 until public release. After that I went back to my win 7-much faster boot times, less probs with drivers, and realy
nothing I seen in win 8 that gives any advantage over 7, plus now most everything unless completely new is optamised for win 7. Its not that I hate win 8
its just I think they took a wrong turn from win 7. New is always a good idea, but in this case they in my oppion did not think of how do we improve win 7 and satisfy
our customers, but instead someone said hey lets add touch screen and hey lets just change a good thing-lol.


----------



## Mega Man

they are suppsably fixing all that. bringing back option to have traditional startmenu and boot to desk top .


----------



## Sean Webster

Yea, windows blue is the code name too. I hope to see it improve everything myself. I liked some things introduced in windows 8, but for now windows 7 is greater.


----------



## Mega Man

i have to say i actually like some aspects of metro ..... not all of them mind you but some. after you get used to it i actually dont miss the start menu at all. granted it took a long long long time.... but i think most of the access points in win 8 are much quicker, and i am still learning more to this day. i am also thinking about getting a touch tablet ( not a tablet pc ) just a touch interface for metro some games are fun like cut the rope and what not...


----------



## fritx

Like some of the people said I hate the thing that windows 8 doesn't have the start menu, also I like my desktop its cool the thing of metro but is not for everyone I font hate it I just have a different taste of os


----------



## Mega Man

you can always add it in


----------



## fritx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you can always add it in


Well that's true, but I would like it better if the start menu come by default as the previous windows.


----------



## Mule928

The configuration 8 comes with is horrible. Once I got that figured out, it rocks! Very stable, security is improved, speed MAY be a little better. All in all, very good.


----------



## FiatluX

Dunno if this has been addressed already, but windows 8 has a nasty habit of turning System Restore/System Protection back on by itself and here´s how to make sure that it stays off:

Code:



Code:


Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\SystemRestore\Setup_Last]
"Unattend_DisableSR"=dword:00000001

or start group policy editor (Run: gpedit.msc)

goto:

Code:



Code:


Computer Configuration> Administrative Templates > System > System Restore

At right pane, double-click "Turn off Configuration".

Select "Enabled".

Click "OK".

Double-click "Turn off System Restore".

Select "Enabled"

Click "OK".

Now it should stay off permanently..


----------



## xStark

wohoo!!

thank you so much for this guide

my desktop takes
20 seconds to fully restart
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=468464919908440&l=3300047011734006299http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=468464919908440&l=3300047011734006299


----------



## Jedson3614

Can you explain to me why on earth you didn't include moving temp folder off ssd if you suggested moving user folders.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> Can you explain to me why on earth you didn't include moving temp folder off ssd if you suggested moving user folders.


cause it doesnt need to be.

An I keep all my data on my secondary drives for easier backup and organization.


----------



## ChrisB17

Some help needed please. When trying to install Windows eight with gpt. I get up to the step where I do advanced then push new but only makes 1 partition so I have 2 total. When I check with diskpart my drive un checks from gpt even though I converted it. Help please


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> Some help needed please. When trying to install Windows eight with gpt. I get up to the step where I do advanced then push new but only makes 1 partition so I have 2 total. When I check with diskpart my drive un checks from gpt even though I converted it. Help please


Are you booting from teh UEFI option?


----------



## ChrisB17

Did that. I seem to not be able to boot from a uefi flash drive. When I try to boot from it. It take me straight to the bios. I am ultra confused.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> Did that. I seem to not be able to boot from a uefi flash drive. When I try to boot from it. It take me straight to the bios. I am ultra confused.


In that case you have to use MBR if you are unable to boot from the install media.


----------



## ChrisB17

Is there a specific reason I cant instal using gpt? I dont really understand why I do it on all of my builds. Now my newest one I cant?


----------



## Sean Webster

idk, unless you can boot form your install media via the UEFI option you can not install GPT.

Try using a DVD?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> Some help needed please. When trying to install Windows eight with gpt. I get up to the step where I do advanced then push new but only makes 1 partition so I have 2 total. When I check with diskpart my drive un checks from gpt even though I converted it. Help please


mine did the same thing. but it still installed in gpt


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> mine did the same thing. but it still installed in gpt


I get that far push new in the advanced tabe and only 2 partitions show up. Not 4 like shown in the guide


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> I get that far push new in the advanced tabe and only 2 partitions show up. Not 4 like shown in the guide


again as did mine but it still installed in GPT


----------



## ChrisB17

Hmm. The thing is when I go back to diskpart while on the advanced tab I list disk and the star that was on GPT disappears. I convert it again, Same thing.


----------



## crun

Lol. I am so incredibly mad right now. I cannot access anything, because I have no admininstrative rights. It has somehow disabled during the "Bypass the logon and lock screen" step.
Too bad it was the last step for me and now I'm probably going to reinstall the system.

**** YOU MS HOPE YOU WILL BANCRUPT ON YOUR XBONE

feels better now


----------



## Sean Webster

just make another user account....


----------



## crun

I was unable to. I have reinstalled the system already anyway


----------



## edo101

Sean is it possible to turn on indexing for only the HDDs on your drive and not the SSDs?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> Sean is it possible to turn on indexing for only the HDDs on your drive and not the SSDs?


yea, just use the indexing options to adjust how you want. That is what I always do.


----------



## edo101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> yea, just use the indexing options to adjust how you want. That is what I always do.


Why did you not suggest GPT for SSD. I am asking cause I formatted my storage 2TB with GPT and for some reason it includded a bunch of unused/system reserved partitions which makes no sense

and how do you remove the windows splash screen for Win8? I thought I saw it somewhere on your thread but not anymore


----------



## eBombzor

Hey Sean I've noticed that you didn't include the "Empty windows update download cache" tip on this guide but you have it on the Windows 7 guide. Is there a reason why you shouldn't do this on Windows 8?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> yea, just use the indexing options to adjust how you want. That is what I always do.
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you not suggest GPT for SSD. I am asking cause I formatted my storage 2TB with GPT and for some reason it includded a bunch of unused/system reserved partitions which makes no sense
Click to expand...

I don't don't recommend GPT, I just say dont bother over complicating an install when you dont need to. Doesn't make any difference to me choosing either or. Those partitions are for the GPT partition scheme.
Quote:


> and how do you remove the windows splash screen for Win8? I thought I saw it somewhere on your thread but not anymore


disable GUI on boot via MSCONFIG?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Hey Sean I've noticed that you didn't include the "Empty windows update download cache" tip on this guide but you have it on the Windows 7 guide. Is there a reason why you shouldn't do this on Windows 8?


I thought i did. BUT, I'm not sure if it is the same. See if it is and I'll add it back.


----------



## eBombzor

Thanks for the reply.

And do you think it's ok to use built in Windows 8 drivers for audio and LAN?

And I've noticed that you don't include the aligning to 4k instructions anymore on your MBR installation guide, is it b/c that is not necessary anymore on W8?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> And do you think it's ok to use built in Windows 8 drivers for audio and LAN?


usually windows has basic drivers for most chipsets and if not will download them. If not then you have to install it yourself.
Quote:


> And I've noticed that you don't include the aligning to 4k instructions anymore on your MBR installation guide, is it b/c that is not necessary anymore on W8?


since windows vista the default alignment when creating partitions is 1MB. 1MB is 4k aligned already. I had it stated to use 4096 instead of 1024 before due to confusion as I was learning. i mixed up bytes and kilobytes. So, by default windows will be 4k aligned.


----------



## dipanzan

Hey guys what's the best software for bringing back the Start Menu, will install Win8 for the 1st time. Thanks.


----------



## jakemfbacon

I have my first ssd, crucial m4, coming tomorrow and I am wondering if anything in this guide is outdated? Also how do I update the firmware if needed before installing the OS and I have a 750 gb HDD that I am using now for everything with a OS partition. Can I just plug this drive in and boot like normal after installing the SSD and then get rid of the OS partition or will the computer be confused on which OS it sees?


----------



## jakemfbacon

bump


----------



## eBombzor

This guide is not outdated lol.

Just boot into your BIOS first and select the USB / CD drive that has W8 installation media on it.


----------



## kev8792

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakemfbacon*
> 
> I have my first ssd, crucial m4, coming tomorrow and I am wondering if anything in this guide is outdated? Also how do I update the firmware if needed before installing the OS and I have a 750 gb HDD that I am using now for everything with a OS partition. Can I just plug this drive in and boot like normal after installing the SSD and then get rid of the OS partition or will the computer be confused on which OS it sees?


the firmware can be updated with a tool from there web site (did mine the other day) while your installing the second O/S onto the ssd after the first reboot you will see 2 O/S but just leave it and it will continue to install, after the last reboot of O/S instelation it might ask you what O/S to boot from, boot into your new O/S and then you can delet the old O/S, this is just 1 way of doing it, hope this helps, if you havn't done so already download Intel RST and install it


----------



## TIEAdvanced

I ran through your guide when installing Win 7 on a new pc, now I am upgrading to windows 8 and I have a question: If I were to just install Windows 8 over my 7 installation would the registry tweaks and ssd tweaks still be in place or would I need to run through this guide again?


----------



## kev8792

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TIEAdvanced*
> 
> I ran through your guide when installing Win 7 on a new pc, now I am upgrading to windows 8 and I have a question: If I were to just install Windows 8 over my 7 installation would the registry tweaks and ssd tweaks still be in place or would I need to run through this guide again?


if you install windows 8 over the top of windows 7 (an upgrade) it will write over any settings, it will create a folder called "old windows" and will save all your files like music videos pictures, all reg settings will be changed to the new O/S so yes you will need to do it all again, I think even if you made a backup of your registry windows 8 wouldn't like it as it was created under windows 7, hope this helps


----------



## The Marv Dog

Thanks a lot for the guide., Sean. Have tried RAID 0, RAID 1, JBOD and just having the OS installed on only 1 SSD and have decided to settle for RAID 1. Having an issue after accidentally hitting the 'BIOS Switch' on the mobo where switching back caused a failure of one drive which was repaired from the other drive however it seems that all drivers have messed up and my computer has disabled my GTX 690 for unknown reasons. Anyway, have sent a support ticket to ASUS to see what they say.

Picture related



Anyway, I'm here to ask if you know how well running Windows 8 on an SSD through a USB 3.0 Port will work and if it will work to go RAID 1 through 2 ports (don't know if It's possible but eh). Having a 1 terabyte internal is great for space but if using one of my 240GB SSDs to boot from would help speed things up then I'll do that. This laptop, being an aluminium-shelled Samsung thing doesn't have an easily accessible hard drive and I would guess that voiding the warranty by taking it to pieces in order to access the HDD would be a bad idea. I all ready have a USB 3 to SATA adapter that works.


----------



## LimogesGuy

Before I start over and reinstall windows and start from scratch, I was wondering if anyone had any idea why I was getting such slow writing speeds, and if there was something I could do without wiping it clean and starting over.


----------



## Mega Man

well... what boarddo you have, what sata ports do you have, is your board set to ide or ahci?


----------



## LimogesGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> well... what boarddo you have, what sata ports do you have, is your board set to ide or ahci?


Asus RIVE. Using the faster Sata ports. And I have no idea how my board is set up: is there a way to check it without going into the bios?


----------



## Mega Man

no it is probably in ide you need to put to ahci. idr if you can do that after install, but i think you can

please note i dont know much about intel boards it may default to ahci i really dont know but it is worth looking into .


----------



## LimogesGuy

I checked, and it was already in AHCI. At least, after I did this:
"
Exit all applications
Go to the start screen and type in regedit.
If you see the UAC (User Account Control) dialogue box, just click continue.
Locate the the following registry subkey:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\storahci\

Locate the Error Control entry which should have a value of 3. Right-click on the entry name, select Modify, change the value from 3 to 0 and click OK.
Open the StartOverride folder and locate an entry named 0 with a value of 3. Change the value to 0 by following the procedure in step 5.
Restart and enable AHCI in your system BIOS
"
When I went into the bios, it was set to AHCI - I don't think that setting the REgistry value did that. But it's weird, because the way they tell you to check (Device manager and see if AHCI is listed) didn't show it.


----------



## LimogesGuy

I did another test after the optimization, and this is what I got:


And this shows that I do in fact have my setting correct:


----------



## Sean Webster

post a screenshot of *as ssd*


----------



## LimogesGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> post a screenshot of *as ssd*


Not sure what you mean by that.


----------



## Sean Webster

http://www.filehippo.com/download_asssdbenchmark/


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Marv Dog*
> 
> Thanks a lot for the guide., Sean. Have tried RAID 0, RAID 1, JBOD and just having the OS installed on only 1 SSD and have decided to settle for RAID 1. Having an issue after accidentally hitting the 'BIOS Switch' on the mobo where switching back caused a failure of one drive which was repaired from the other drive however it seems that all drivers have messed up and my computer has disabled my GTX 690 for unknown reasons. Anyway, have sent a support ticket to ASUS to see what they say.
> 
> Picture related
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm here to ask if you know how well running Windows 8 on an SSD through a USB 3.0 Port will work and if it will work to go RAID 1 through 2 ports (don't know if It's possible but eh). Having a 1 terabyte internal is great for space but if using one of my 240GB SSDs to boot from would help speed things up then I'll do that. This laptop, being an aluminium-shelled Samsung thing doesn't have an easily accessible hard drive and I would guess that voiding the warranty by taking it to pieces in order to access the HDD would be a bad idea. I all ready have a USB 3 to SATA adapter that works.


You may be able to open it up and upgrade the HDD, RAM, and wifi card. I am allowed to on my Acer...just don't break anything while doing so lol.

idk what the OS would run like via USB external. Never done it before.


----------



## LimogesGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> http://www.filehippo.com/download_asssdbenchmark/


----------



## Sean Webster

what the heck is up with the drives name? o.0

Uninstall the intel rapid storage driver and see if anything changes, otherwise reinstall.


----------



## LimogesGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> what the heck is up with the drives name? o.0
> 
> Uninstall the intel rapid storage driver and see if anything changes, otherwise reinstall.


uninstall, then test, then reinstall the driver???


----------



## LimogesGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> what the heck is up with the drives name? o.0
> 
> Uninstall the intel rapid storage driver and see if anything changes, otherwise reinstall.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LimogesGuy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> what the heck is up with the drives name? o.0
> 
> Uninstall the intel rapid storage driver and see if anything changes, otherwise reinstall.
> 
> 
> 
> uninstall, then test, then reinstall the driver???
Click to expand...

I can't uninstall it:


----------



## kev8792

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LimogesGuy*


Hell *** that's bad score, make sure all settings in RST are right , "write buffer Enabled" try with it on and try with it off, "cache mode write through" set to write through, verification click verify, this might take a while so let it run it will test the ssd drive for any errors


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LimogesGuy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> what the heck is up with the drives name? o.0
> 
> Uninstall the intel rapid storage driver and see if anything changes, otherwise reinstall.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LimogesGuy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> what the heck is up with the drives name? o.0
> 
> Uninstall the intel rapid storage driver and see if anything changes, otherwise reinstall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> uninstall, then test, then reinstall the driver???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't uninstall it:
Click to expand...

Your sata mode set to AHCI? Then yes you can, just continue...


----------



## LimogesGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> what the heck is up with the drives name? o.0
> 
> Uninstall the intel rapid storage driver and see if anything changes, otherwise reinstall.


\
About the drive name: I know!~ It's mixed up the letters. I wonder if that's an indication as to what is wrong with my SSD. I'm thinking return to sender... I'll call the store on Tuesday to find out.


----------



## CannedBullets

Yeah my pagefile size in DxDiag is 1130MB used, 8191MB Available. Is that good?


----------



## kev8792

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> Yeah my pagefile size in DxDiag is 1130MB used, 8191MB Available. Is that good?


sounds ok to me, using just over 1gb and 7.9gb free, how much ram have you got installed ?


----------



## Mega Man

it looks as if you have ~ 4gb of ram ?

personally i would make page file at most 4gb but if you can get 8gb of ram i would just make it min size ( in my experience win 7 hates no page file as well as win 8 ) which is 1024


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev8792*
> 
> sounds ok to me, using just over 1gb and 7.9gb free, how much ram have you got installed ?


I've got 8 GBs.


----------



## kev8792

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> I've got 8 GBs.


yes I thought so, there's loads of different views on page file some like more some like less lol iv got 12gb ram installed and 12gb page file but I keep the page file on D: drive


----------



## LimogesGuy

Got it fixed!!!!! I needed to install a driver from Intel (Intel Rapid Storage). Once it was installed, I got these results:


----------



## madLyfe

i have my setup with RAID mode and not AHCI because i have a raid mirror of 2 hdds on the same intel controller, is this ok performance wise? the program is also not detecting my SATA interface, im not sure if thats a good or bad thing?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madLyfe*
> 
> i have my setup with RAID mode and not AHCI because i have a raid mirror of 2 hdds on the same intel controller, is this ok performance wise? the program is also not detecting my SATA interface, im not sure if thats a good or bad thing?


magician doesnt work right with RAID mode. Doesn't matter tho.


----------



## vibranze

Hi Sean,

Apologise if this question already been asked and answered. I'm trying to use GPT for my SSD and one of the requirement is to format the USB thumbdrive using FAT32 as per instruction, the problem here is the install.wmi is 4.83GB and it can't fit the FAT32 formatted USB. How do you workaround this issue?

Thanks.

Cheers.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vibranze*
> 
> Hi Sean,
> 
> Apologise if this question already been asked and answered. I'm trying to use GPT for my SSD and one of the requirement is to format the USB thumbdrive using FAT32 as per instruction, the problem here is the install.wmi is 4.83GB and it can't fit the FAT32 formatted USB. How do you workaround this issue?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Cheers.


im guessing you have a modded OS? Files over 4GB wont fit on a FAT32 Partition. You will have to make it smaller or use a double layer disc or something.


----------



## vibranze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> im guessing you have a modded OS? Files over 4GB wont fit on a FAT32 Partition. You will have to make it smaller or use a double layer disc or something.


Thanks Sean.

Yeah, you are right, I'm using a modded OS  So, for original OS, the install.wim will be less than 4GB? Can I use exFAT formatted USB to install and set the partition of the SSD to GPT?

Am I right to say, if I want my SSD to be able to boot using uEFI (instead of Legacy BIOS), the SSD has to be in GPT?

Thanks.

Cheers.


----------



## Sean Webster

no idea if exFAT will work, you can try and find out.


----------



## seross69

sub to follow...


----------



## vibranze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> no idea if exFAT will work, you can try and find out.


Tried, it can't.









There is only 2 partition created and diskpart's GPT asterisk is gone.

I found that now the System Reserved partition size is 350MB instead of 100MB when I was using NTFS formatted USB to install.


----------



## Osea23

Is it safe to format an SSD in GPT? Will TRIM be able to be used. Will there be any performance difference between MBR vs GPT on an SSD?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Osea23*
> 
> Is it safe to format an SSD in GPT? Will TRIM be able to be used. Will there be any performance difference between MBR vs GPT on an SSD?


doesnt make a difference


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> doesnt make a difference


Are you sure???


----------



## Osea23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> doesnt make a difference


Thanks for a quick reply Sean


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> doesnt make a difference
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure???
Click to expand...

yea


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> yea


Just yanking your chain!!!


----------



## dagan

I know on the guide it talks about GPT/UEFI installation which I was successfully able to follow. I was curios that if there was a way to install GPT configuration on a drive without the UEFI?meaning can I just install the OS and format the drive in GPT without UEFI being enabled. Would it be pointless?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagan*
> 
> I know on the guide it talks about GPT/UEFI installation which I was successfully able to follow. I was curios that if there was a way to install GPT configuration on a drive without the UEFI?meaning can I just install the OS and format the drive in GPT without UEFI being enabled. Would it be pointless?


no, you need to boot from the UEFI option in order to install the OS on a GPT formatted drive.


----------



## dagan

I was having a problem with my laptop being stuck on SATA1.5gb/s when I have set on ENABLE FASTBOOT and SECUREBOOT. It would only work with either SATA3 or SATA2 if I had those disabled and CSM enabled for some odd reason. I'm not sure what all these settings are but my Laptop's been booting fine without reformatting the whole system under MBR format. Does this mean I've disabled my UEFI function on my laptop? Also I'm not sure if its related but process"explorer.exe" crashes whenever I try to view "computer" to browse my drives.


----------



## Baasha

Sean,

I just picked up an 840 EVO SSD (250GB) and want to migrate the OS (Win 8 Pro) from my HDD.

I am going to use Samsung Magician but have never used it before.

Can you help with the steps to follow for migration of Win 8 from HDD to SSD?

The EVO will be on an Intel SATA port (3Gb/s as I don't have 6Gb/s on that rig). Do I install the SSD first and then download and install the Intel RST drivers? Do I then install Magician and do the migration?

Please help!


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Sean,
> 
> I just picked up an 840 EVO SSD (250GB) and want to migrate the OS (Win 8 Pro) from my HDD.
> 
> I am going to use Samsung Magician but have never used it before.
> 
> Can you help with the steps to follow for migration of Win 8 from HDD to SSD?
> 
> The EVO will be on an Intel SATA port (3Gb/s as I don't have 6Gb/s on that rig). Do I install the SSD first and then download and install the Intel RST drivers? Do I then install Magician and do the migration?
> 
> Please help!


I've not used that software to clone before. Should be easy to just follow the on screen instructions of the program.

Don't you already have IRST installed? If not it doesn't matter when you install it.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> I've not used that software to clone before. Should be easy to just follow the on screen instructions of the program.
> 
> Don't you already have IRST installed? If not it doesn't matter when you install it.


Just installed the SSD and used the Samsung Data MIgration tool! It was incredibly straightforward and Windows 8 Pro is now "installed" on the EVO SSD!









The only question/problem, though, is in Device Manager, I don't see any "Intel Chipset" under Storage Controllers?! When I first installed Windows 8 on the HDD, it never showed the Intel chipset in Device Manager either!?). Something seems weird. Now, the SSD is on port #1 (Intel) and it still doesn't show up!? Is it something to do with ACHI and/or Windows 8? PLEASE HELP!

Pick:



This is with the SSD plugged into SATA Port #1 which is definitely an Intel Chipset. There are 6 SATA Ports on my ASUS P6T7 WS SuperComputer mobo - 2 Intel and 4 Marvell.

If I try to install Intel RST, it says, "Unable to install Intel Rapid Storage Technology - "The setup program ended prematurely because of the following error: This platform is not supported"
Error Code: 0x4E24 (20004)!?









What do I do? I'm concerned that the Intel chipset is not even showing up(?).


----------



## Tarnix

Sorry if this has been asked before, but I tried everything I could think about and I couldn't get it to work:

I currently have two Samsung 840 (non-pro) SSDs and I would like to use my motherboard's RAID driver thing to install windows on a RAID0.
The motherboard is the ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z and I *think* I have the correct raid driver for windows 7/8 on my small usb stick.

I was able to create an array, have it set up with 64kb/4096 settings, fast initialization, add the two SSDs in it and have it displayed in the Windows install section as unallocated space.

I am booting the "big" installation usb stick as UEFI, and I know it is because it refuses to boot in non-uefi mode 

Anyway, when I try to install windows on it, it either gives me some coded error (*0x8004242c*) or it simply says something about *being unable to install windows on dynamic partition type* or something. I've tried a lot of different combinations for about 2 hours and I couldn't get it to work.

Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked before, but I tried everything I could think about and I couldn't get it to work:
> 
> I currently have two Samsung 840 (non-pro) SSDs and I would like to use my motherboard's RAID driver thing to install windows on a RAID0.
> The motherboard is the ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z and I *think* I have the correct raid driver for windows 7/8 on my small usb stick.
> 
> I was able to create an array, have it set up with 64kb/4096 settings, fast initialization, add the two SSDs in it and have it displayed in the Windows install section as unallocated space.
> 
> I am booting the "big" installation usb stick as UEFI, and I know it is because it refuses to boot in non-uefi mode
> 
> Anyway, when I try to install windows on it, it either gives me some coded error (*0x8004242c*) or it simply says something about *being unable to install windows on dynamic partition type* or something. I've tried a lot of different combinations for about 2 hours and I couldn't get it to work.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong?


make sure the RAID 0 array is set up via the GPT guide steps. AKA formatted as GPT and not MBR.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked before, but I tried everything I could think about and I couldn't get it to work:
> 
> I currently have two Samsung 840 (non-pro) SSDs and I would like to use my motherboard's RAID driver thing to install windows on a RAID0.
> The motherboard is the ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z and I *think* I have the correct raid driver for windows 7/8 on my small usb stick.
> 
> I was able to create an array, have it set up with 64kb/4096 settings, fast initialization, add the two SSDs in it and have it displayed in the Windows install section as unallocated space.
> 
> I am booting the "big" installation usb stick as UEFI, and I know it is because it refuses to boot in non-uefi mode
> 
> Anyway, when I try to install windows on it, it either gives me some coded error (*0x8004242c*) or it simply says something about *being unable to install windows on dynamic partition type* or something. I've tried a lot of different combinations for about 2 hours and I couldn't get it to work.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong?


make sure the RAID 0 array is set up via the GPT guide steps. AKA formatted as GPT and not MBR.


----------



## Tarnix

edit:
I remember that it did create the GPT partitions. but when I tried installing windows, it's when it threw that 0x8004242c error at me.

Or a few time, installation worked fine, but then It wouldn't boot. it gives the generic "Insert proper boot media and restart or press enter to try again" thing.


----------



## laughingthunder

this guide applies to SSHD as well?


----------



## gdubc

^Read the op.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> ^Read the op.


SS*H*D !=SSD | HDD



SSHD are platter drives with a configuration-free SSD inside for caching.


----------



## gdubc

Oops my bad...missed that extra letter. Selective reading I guess.


----------



## Tarnix

it happens


----------



## Nexo

Loving Windows 8.


----------



## laughingthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexo*
> 
> Loving Windows 8.


very few people in the world dont dislike win8


----------



## Tarnix

Windows 8.1 here, love it even more than 8.0









inb4 "where does it come out"; Soon™


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Windows 8.1 here, love it even more than 8.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inb4 "where does it come out"; Soon™


you are one of the very few people I have seen that say that they like windows 8


----------



## laughingthunder

I feel windows 8 is fun but only because I love computer in general and I spent a lot of time to google how to use all new stuff and where is everything, for a normal person without computer passion, win 8 is a nightmare. I always tell people dont even try win 8. I am not surprised linux especially ubuntu can get much bigger desktop market % from microsoft if windows keep its non user friendly trend.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> you are one of the very few people I have seen that say that they like windows 8


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Windows 8.1 here, love it even more than 8.0


You're probably one of the few. Just installed Windows 8.1 RTM on my laptop (using a spare SSD) since I needed to use a Windows 8 only app (Nook) and I hate it. It was mostly okay with Classic Shell but then I needed to edit some network settings (eth & wifi) and the way they have it set up now is absolutely moronic. They've removed the helpful GUI on Windows 7 and now you'd have to either use the command line or registry editor to be able to do all the things that were easily accomplished in Windows 7. I've already installed WiFi Profile Manager but it's just not a good enough alternative. It's a shame given Windows 8 actually has some really nice under the hood improvements. Imho, Microsoft went heavy-handed on the touchscreen UI with the desktop stuff as an afterthought.

I didn't mind Windows Vista. Vista worked quite well as long as you had modern hardware. Windows 8, however, is a pain. Frankly, if not for the support for legacy programs, right now I think even Android would work better than Windows 8 as a _desktop_ OS.


----------



## laughingthunder

I am not surprised andriod dssktop os will happen and microsoft becomes the next nokia
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> You're probably one of the few. Just installed Windows 8.1 RTM on my laptop (using a spare SSD) since I needed to use a Windows 8 only app (Nook) and I hate it. It was mostly okay with Classic Shell but then I needed to edit some network settings (eth & wifi) and the way they have it set up now is absolutely moronic. They've removed the helpful GUI on Windows 7 and now you'd have to either use the command line or registry editor to be able to do all the things that were easily accomplished in Windows 7. I've already installed WiFi Profile Manager but it's just not a good enough alternative. It's a shame given Windows 8 actually has some really nice under the hood improvements. Imho, Microsoft went heavy-handed on the touchscreen UI with the desktop stuff as an afterthought.
> 
> I didn't mind Windows Vista. Vista worked quite well as long as you had modern hardware. Windows 8, however, is a pain. Frankly, if not for the support for legacy programs, right now I think even Android would work better than Windows 8 as a _desktop_ OS.


----------



## laughingthunder

I feel like micosoft actually they will be nokia soon with desktop market so they try windows 8 and hope they can change what is coming, but look like they screw it up more by themselves with win 8.


----------



## paulgj

Nice guide, I did notice that there are no instructions for disabling the lock screen when using a version of Windows 8 that doesn't have the policy editor (i.e. Core). I used the instructions at this link to do this using the registry editor: http://www.howtogeek.com/134620/how-to-disable-the-lock-screen-on-windows-8-without-using-group-policy/


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulgj*
> 
> Nice guide, I did notice that there are no instructions for disabling the lock screen when using a version of Windows 8 that doesn't have the policy editor (i.e. Core). I used the instructions at this link to do this using the registry editor: http://www.howtogeek.com/134620/how-to-disable-the-lock-screen-on-windows-8-without-using-group-policy/


thanks, added


----------



## Baghi

Why are there mixed opinions about installing Intel RST? - I heard people saying you shouldn't install RST unless you know what version is suitable for your ROM and I read somewhere disabling System Protection (restore points) help to maximise your SSD's lifespan, is this true?

Thanks.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baghi*
> 
> Why are there mixed opinions about installing Intel RST? - I heard people saying you shouldn't install RST unless you know what version is suitable for your ROM


because, people have their opinions.
Quote:


> and I read somewhere disabling System Protection (restore points) help to maximise your SSD's lifespan, is this true?
> 
> Thanks.


it barely does. no point in disabling it in my system.


----------



## hrockh

For those interested in trying Win 8.1, this may be useful

x64 version

File Name:

en-gb_windows_8_1_x64_dvd_2707421.iso

CRC32: 43C5E53A
MD5: C556EE4186533A51BCDBB5F202DBC03F
SHA-1: 42458E48CECEBAB8BF5D58220478FDA42B0D2990

x86 version

File Name:

en-gb_windows_8_1_x86_dvd_2707543.iso

CRC32: 32B60D70
MD5: ED42B3AE37A6BF13FA29A977D55A5B37
SHA-1: 7CD38ECE3D86339BC0BFEF4D4FAC6C5975248383

This is the UK version of the ISO. I have yet to find any difference between this release and the US one, but I thought it'd be useful for you to know.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> thanks, added


Hey Sean. I just installed a new 840 Pro with Win 7 Pro and the first run it hung at 60% so I restarted and when it went to the screen showing the partitions it had a 100mb one and then 238.4gb and said free space of 233.7gb because of the messed up first attempt. It said it would creat the woindows.old and I figured I would just delete it which I did. But after the install completed and before I removed windows.old the C drive only had 197gb so I deleted windows.old and it went to 203gb. After I did your setup for win 7 and got rid of hibernationa nd paging file along with the other tweaks it still only got up 225gb before I installed anything. How in the world did I lose 30gb when win 7 is only supposed to take up about 17gb? Is it the formating of the SSD that took a lot away? I think I do remember when I installed my M4 128gb it initially said it had 119gb free before installing win 7. Just wnat to make sure I did not mess up the install. If I did I guess I need to reformat it first.


----------



## Sean Webster

i just do clean installs, you should have done that as well rather than let it make a windows.old folder after the messup.


----------



## CyberCorn

Question / For this part

Windows 8 ISO download links: -> (Click to hide)

There are currently no direct digital river download links, however, you can still download the installer/iso if you have your product key.

1.Follow this link: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-8/upgrade-product-key-only
2.Click the "Install Windows 8" button
3.Download the file
4.Open it and enter your product key
5.Download the Windows 8 installer files
6.Once downloaded you will have the option to make a Windows 8 iso or to create a USB install device

I tried the site and it downloaded something names ''Windows8-Setup'' it is only 5359 KB and in proprieties, it's a .exe

It suppose to be like this?

Sry im a noobie


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> i just do clean installs, you should have done that as well rather than let it make a windows.old folder after the messup.


Ok so should I reformat then?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberCorn*
> 
> Question / For this part
> 
> Windows 8 ISO download links: -> (Click to hide)
> 
> There are currently no direct digital river download links, however, you can still download the installer/iso if you have your product key.
> 
> 1.Follow this link: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-8/upgrade-product-key-only
> 2.Click the "Install Windows 8" button
> 3.Download the file
> 4.Open it and enter your product key
> 5.Download the Windows 8 installer files
> 6.Once downloaded you will have the option to make a Windows 8 iso or to create a USB install device
> 
> I tried the site and it downloaded something names ''Windows8-Setup'' it is only 5359 KB and in proprieties, it's a .exe
> 
> It suppose to be like this?
> 
> Sry im a noobie


that exe will download an ISO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> i just do clean installs, you should have done that as well rather than let it make a windows.old folder after the messup.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so should I reformat then?
Click to expand...

up to u, check other causes for size differences.


----------



## Baghi

@Sean, you may want to add this to your guide as well: [Tip] Reclaim Free Space by Removing Old Windows Updates Files in Windows 7, 8 and 8.1 - although very basic but there might be some people who don't bother Disk Cleanup; very useful especially for those of us on 60/64GB SSDs.


----------



## jakeslim

Hello
First thanks very much for this very useful guide.
Just want to make sure I have things straight on the issue of deleting the old OS on my HDD (i've searched through the guide and the thread).

My understanding is currently:

Backup data to keep on HDD
Disconnect HDD
Connect SSD
Install OS on SSD
Reconnect HDD
Boot into Windows on SSD
Delete Windows partition on HDD
Is that the general approach to take in order to let me keep all required data (e.g.: music, photos, etc.) on HDD and access via Windows on SSD?
Is there another step to take after the last in terms of how to set up the HDD as a secondary data drive?
Also, if any of that goes wrong, can i restore the backed-up data to the HDD even if I deleted Windows from it?

Obviously there is a whole bunch of other stuff to do, but what to do with the old Windows install is my only query right now.

Thanks


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakeslim*
> 
> Hello
> First thanks very much for this very useful guide.
> Just want to make sure I have things straight on the issue of deleting the old OS on my HDD (i've searched through the guide and the thread).
> 
> My understanding is currently:
> 
> Backup data to keep on HDD
> Disconnect HDD
> Connect SSD
> Install OS on SSD
> Reconnect HDD
> Boot into Windows on SSD
> Delete Windows partition on HDD
> Is that the general approach to take in order to let me keep all required data (e.g.: music, photos, etc.) on HDD and access via Windows on SSD?


yep







Quote:


> Is there another step to take after the last in terms of how to set up the HDD as a secondary data drive?


Nope, just delete the old partitions/format and you are good to go.
Quote:


> Also, if any of that goes wrong, can i restore the backed-up data to the HDD even if I deleted Windows from it?


whatever is backed up is a backup - just copy the data back over and you will have it back on the drive.


----------



## Jaffi

Hi, got some questions








First, why do you use command prompts for install instead of just going with windows installing routine? Second question: I want to use GPT mainly because of the ultra fast boot feature. Would I then have to keep the hibernation file to make this work? Or could I at least shrink it?

Thanks!


----------



## Mega Man

you have to use CMD for parts that require it. if you dont want to use them... you dont have to


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaffi*
> 
> Hi, got some questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, why do you use command prompts for install instead of just going with windows installing routine? Second question: I want to use GPT mainly because of the ultra fast boot feature. Would I then have to keep the hibernation file to make this work? Or could I at least shrink it?
> 
> Thanks!


keep hibernation file, i haven't messed with fast boot when it is shrunk yet. So i can't tell you if fast boot will still work fine. (it should as i think the files it saves in the hibernation file are under 300MB.)

CMD is easier sometimes, that is why i have it.


----------



## Jaffi

Thanks! Hmm well, then I have to choose between fast boot or having ~6 GB (75% of my 8 GB ram being the size of hiberfil.sys) more free space on my 128 GB SSD. That's tough


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaffi*
> 
> Thanks! Hmm well, then I have to choose between fast boot or having ~6 GB (75% of my 8 GB ram being the size of hiberfil.sys) more free space on my 128 GB SSD. That's tough


I'd keep fast boot I have a 128GB SSD too. Here is my laptop with win8 I just installed a few hrs ago:

*Acer Timeline U M5 481TG*
*Samsung 830 128GB*
*Windows 8 Pro*
*5-6 seconds*


----------



## skyn3t

look here my HTPC failed the win 8.1 installation. In my RiG the installation was perfect it took long time but everything is fine here.
0xC1900101 0x40019


boot installation was done at the same time, do you thing it may be the two downloading process for the 8.1 running in the same network. if yes it is two difference key but one IP







when it tried to register. maybe right ?

the log is not mine but is the same error code


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


2013-08-03 08:22:00, Error                 MOUPG  CSetupManager::Execute(347): Result = 0x800705BB
2013-08-03 08:22:00, Error                 MOUPG  CSetupHost::Execute(197): Result = 0x800705BB
2013-08-03 08:22:05, Error                 SP     pGetWIMImageInfo: Failed to extract software hive from WIM image. Error: 0x80070003[gle=0x00000003]
2013-08-03 08:22:05, Error                 SP     RegUnLoadKeyW failed to unmount SP_HIVE_LOAD_ALIAS_SOFTWARE[gle=0x00000057]
2013-08-03 08:22:05, Error                 SP     Failed to get image information for C:\$Windows.~BT\sources\install.esd, image 1. Will assume defaults. Error: 0x80070003[gle=0x00000012]
2013-08-03 08:22:25, Error                 CONX   Failed to get image properties for \??\c:\users\tony\appdata\local\temp\cpuz132\cpuz132_x64.sys: 0x80070003

2013-08-03 08:22:25, Error                 CONX   Failed to get image properties for \??\c:\windows\temp\cpuz136\cpuz136_x64.sys: 0x80070003

2013-08-03 08:22:52, Error                 SP     pGetWIMImageInfo: Failed to extract software hive from WIM image. Error: 0x80070003[gle=0x00000003]
2013-08-03 08:22:52, Error                 SP     RegUnLoadKeyW failed to unmount SP_HIVE_LOAD_ALIAS_SOFTWARE[gle=0x00000057]
2013-08-03 08:22:52, Error                 SP     Failed to get image information for C:\$Windows.~BT\sources\install.esd, image 1. Will assume defaults. Error: 0x80070003[gle=0x00000012]
2013-08-03 08:24:23, Error                 SP     pGetWIMImageInfo: Failed to extract software hive from WIM image. Error: 0x80070003[gle=0x00000003]
2013-08-03 08:24:23, Error                 SP     RegUnLoadKeyW failed to unmount SP_HIVE_LOAD_ALIAS_SOFTWARE[gle=0x00000057]
2013-08-03 08:24:23, Error                 SP     Failed to get image information for C:\$Windows.~BT\sources\install.esd, image 1. Will assume defaults. Error: 0x80070003[gle=0x00000012]
2013-08-03 08:28:28, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device. 
2013-08-03 08:28:28, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device. 
2013-08-03 08:28:32, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device. 
2013-08-03 08:28:32, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device. 
2013-08-03 08:28:35, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device. 
2013-08-03 08:28:35, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device. 
2013-08-03 08:28:36, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device. 
2013-08-03 08:28:36, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device. 
2013-08-03 08:28:36, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device. 
2013-08-03 08:28:36, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device. 
2013-08-03 08:28:36, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device. 
2013-08-03 08:28:36, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device. 
2013-08-03 08:29:12, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device. 
2013-08-03 08:29:12, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device. 
2013-08-03 08:29:13, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device. 
2013-08-03 08:29:13, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device. 
2013-08-03 08:29:22, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device. 
2013-08-03 08:29:22, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device. 
2013-08-03 08:29:30, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device. 
2013-08-03 08:29:30, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device. 
2013-08-03 08:30:29, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device. 
2013-08-03 08:30:29, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device. 
2013-08-03 08:33:07, Error      [0x0808fe] MIG    Plugin {050ed09e-a530-41e6-8ac9-a9a96e74a2c1}: [shmig] Failed to get launcher layout, hr=0x80070002
2013-08-03 08:33:09, Error                 CSI    00000001 (F) 80220008 [Error,Facility=FACILITY_STATE_MANAGEMENT,Code=8] #61627# from CWcmScalarInstanceCore::GetCurrentValue(options = 393216 (0x00060000), status = [6]"(null)", value = { type: 40972 (0x0000a00c), bytes ( 32 (0x00000020) ): 3f003a005c007000610067006500660069006c0065002e007300790073000000 })
[gle=0x80004005]
2013-08-03 08:33:11, Error                 CSI    00000002 (F) 80220008 [Error,Facility=FACILITY_STATE_MANAGEMENT,Code=8] #110249# from CWcmScalarInstanceCore::GetCurrentValue(options = 393216 (0x00060000), status = [6]"(null)", value = { type: 40972 (0x0000a00c), bytes ( 12 (0x0000000c) ): 65006e002d00470042000000 })
[gle=0x80004005]
2013-08-03 08:33:12, Error                 CSI    00000003 (F) 80220008 [Error,Facility=FACILITY_STATE_MANAGEMENT,Code=8] #139549# from CWcmScalarInstanceCore::GetCurrentValue(options = 393216 (0x00060000), status = [6]"(null)", value = { type: 40972 (0x0000a00c), bytes ( 32 (0x00000020) ): 3f003a005c007000610067006500660069006c0065002e007300790073000000 })
[gle=0x80004005]
2013-08-03 08:33:51, Error                 CSI    00000004 (F) 80220008 [Error,Facility=FACILITY_STATE_MANAGEMENT,Code=8] #212728# from CWcmScalarInstanceCore::GetCurrentValue(options = 393216 (0x00060000), status = [6]"(null)", value = { type: 40972 (0x0000a00c), bytes ( 12 (0x0000000c) ): 65006e002d00470042000000 })
[gle=0x80004005]
2013-08-03 08:33:52, Error                 CSI    00000005 (F) 80220008 [Error,Facility=FACILITY_STATE_MANAGEMENT,Code=8] #250226# from CWcmScalarInstanceCore::GetCurrentValue(options = 393216 (0x00060000), status = [6]"(null)", value = { type: 40972 (0x0000a00c), bytes ( 32 (0x00000020) ): 3f003a005c007000610067006500660069006c0065002e007300790073000000 })
[gle=0x80004005]
2013-08-03 08:35:03, Error      [0x0808fe] MIG    Plugin {ee036dc0-f9b7-4d2d-bb94-3dd3102c5804}: BRIDGEMIG: CBrgUnattend::CollectBridgeSettings failed: 0x1, 0
2013-08-03 08:36:16, Error                 MOUPG  CDlpTask::RestartTransform(2444): Result = 0xC1800107
2013-08-03 08:55:25, Error                 MIG    COnlineWinNTPlatform::AddPathToSearchIndexer - Failed to create CSearchManager instance, error: 0x80070422[gle=0x000003f0]
2013-08-03 08:56:05, Error      [0x0808fe] MIG    Plugin {C939EC0F-2F56-4CE8-AF56-2336596A5FA7}: error: Failed to read a WCHAR from the ver file, hr = 0x0880070006
2013-08-03 08:56:07, Error      [0x0808fe] MIG    Plugin {ee036dc0-f9b7-4d2d-bb94-3dd3102c5804}: BRIDGEMIG: ParseRegistryIfBridgeExists: query bridge presence key failed 0x139f, bridge present = 0
2013-08-03 08:56:12, Error      [0x0808fe] MIG    Plugin {6CF7C0FC-91DD-4D47-9B6F-0769F8AE68D2}: [TpmScr] - check completion signature failed, skip this folder. file=C:\$Windows.~BT\Work\MachineSpecific\Working\srcworking\agentmgr\CCSIAgent\005A9238\completed.txt
2013-08-03 08:56:12, Error      [0x08038d] MIG    Failure while calling IPostApply->ApplySuccess for Plugin={ServerPath="Microsoft-Windows-DirectoryServices-ADAM-Client\adammigrate.dll", CLSID={43CCF250-2A74-48c6-9620-FC312EC475D6}, ThreadingModel=Apartment}. Error: 0x80070002
2013-08-03 08:56:12, Error                 SP     Error READ, 0x00000002 while gathering/applying object: apply-success, Action,CMXEPlugin,C:\$WINDOWS.~BT\Sources\ReplacementManifests,Microsoft-Windows-DirectoryServices-ADAM-Client\adammigrate.dll,{43CCF250-2A74-48c6-9620-FC312EC475D6},Apartment. Will return 2[gle=0x000000cb]
2013-08-03 08:57:04, Error      [0x080390] MIG    Failure while calling IPostApply->PostApply for Plugin={ServerPath="%windir%\system32\icfupgd.dll", CLSID={2f593f80-46a4-4da9-aad8-83a71d1f4333}, ThreadingModel=Apartment}. Error: 0x800700B7
2013-08-03 08:57:04, Error                 SP     Error READ, 0x000000B7 while gathering/applying object: post-apply, Action,CMXEPlugin,C:\$Windows.~BT\Work\MachineSpecific\Working\agentmgr\CCSIAgent,%windir%\system32\icfupgd.dll,{2f593f80-46a4-4da9-aad8-83a71d1f4333},Apartment. Will return 2[gle=0x000000cb]
2013-08-03 08:58:51, Error                 MIG    NetShareEnum failed
2013-08-03 09:01:02, Error                 MIG    COnlineWinNTPlatform::AddPathToSearchIndexer - Failed to create CSearchManager instance, error: 0x80070422[gle=0x000003f0]
2013-08-03 09:04:15, Error      [0x0808fe] MIG    Plugin {52776FBF-403C-49cc-b7cb-dd557f36096A}: UpdateAcl failed: 0x80070002
2013-08-03 09:04:16, Error      [0x0808fe] MIG    Plugin {0b23c863-4410-4153-8733-a60c9b1990fb}: TableTextServiceMig!RemoveObsoleteCHSHKLMRegkey - fail to open regkey (software\Microsoft\CTF\TIP\{E429B25A-E5D3-4D1F-9BE3-0C608477E3A1}\LanguageProfile\0x00000804) = 2
2013-08-03 09:04:16, Error      [0x0808fe] MIG    Plugin {0b23c863-4410-4153-8733-a60c9b1990fb}: TableTextServiceMig!ApplySuccess() remove HKLM Registries error
2013-08-03 10:19:37, Error                 MOUPG  CSetupNotify::ReportEventW(182): Result = 0x8024F005
2013-08-03 10:19:37, Error                 MOUPG  SetupManager::Reporting rollback event: [0xC1900101, 0x40019]
2013-08-03 10:22:24, Error                 MOUPG  SetupMgr: Error reading Store SQM registry data. Data = [StoreSetupDownloadCancel], HRESULT = [0x80070002]
2013-08-03 10:22:24, Error                 MOUPG  SetupMgr: Error reading Store SQM registry data. Data = [StoreSetupDownloadPause], HRESULT = [0x80070002]
2013-08-03 10:30:15, Error                 MOUPG  CSetupManager::Execute(347): Result = 0x800705BB
2013-08-03 10:30:15, Error                 MOUPG  CSetupHost::Execute(197): Result = 0x800705BB
2013-08-03 10:30:19, Error                 MOUPG  SetupMgr: Error reading Store SQM registry data. Data = [StoreSetupDownloadCancel], HRESULT = [0x80070002]
2013-08-03 10:30:19, Error                 MOUPG  SetupMgr: Error reading Store SQM registry data. Data = [StoreSetupDownloadPause], HRESULT = [0x80070002]
2013-08-03 10:34:39, Error                 SP     pGetWIMImageInfo: Failed to extract software hive from WIM image. Error: 0x80070003[gle=0x00000003]
2013-08-03 10:34:39, Error                 SP     RegUnLoadKeyW failed to unmount SP_HIVE_LOAD_ALIAS_SOFTWARE[gle=0x00000057]
2013-08-03 10:34:39, Error                 SP     Failed to get image information for C:\$Windows.~BT\sources\install.esd, image 1. Will assume defaults. Error: 0x80070003[gle=0x00000012]
2013-08-03 10:38:01, Error                 SP     pGetWIMImageInfo: Failed to extract software hive from WIM image. Error: 0x80070003[gle=0x00000003]
2013-08-03 10:38:01, Error                 SP     RegUnLoadKeyW failed to unmount SP_HIVE_LOAD_ALIAS_SOFTWARE[gle=0x00000057]
2013-08-03 10:38:01, Error                 SP     Failed to get image information for C:\$Windows.~BT\sources\install.esd, image 1. Will assume defaults. Error: 0x80070003[gle=0x00000012]
2013-08-03 10:38:20, Error                 SP     CDownloadDUUpdates::CopyUpdates: IDUUpdate::CopyUpdateContents failed. hr =  0x80070050
2013-08-03 10:38:20, Error                 SP     CDownloadDUUpdates::CopyUpdates: IDUUpdate::CopyUpdateContents failed. hr =  0x80070050
2013-08-03 10:38:42, Error                 SP     CDownloadDUUpdates::CopyUpdates: IDUUpdate::CopyUpdateContents failed. hr =  0x80070050
2013-08-03 10:38:42, Error                 SP     CDownloadDUUpdates::CopyUpdates: IDUUpdate::CopyUpdateContents failed. hr =  0x80070050
2013-08-03 10:47:58, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device. 
2013-08-03 10:47:58, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device. 
2013-08-03 10:48:03, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device. 
2013-08-03 10:48:04, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device. 
2013-08-03 10:48:08, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device. 
2013-08-03 10:48:08, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device. 
2013-08-03 10:48:09, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device. 
2013-08-03 10:48:09, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device. 
2013-08-03 10:48:09, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device. 
2013-08-03 10:48:09, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device. 
2013-08-03 10:48:10, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device. 
2013-08-03 10:48:10, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device. 
2013-08-03 10:49:09, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device. 
2013-08-03 10:49:09, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device. 
2013-08-03 10:49:09, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device. 
2013-08-03 10:49:09, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device. 
2013-08-03 10:49:29, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device. 
2013-08-03 10:49:29, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device. 
2013-08-03 10:49:49, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device. 
2013-08-03 10:49:49, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device. 
2013-08-03 10:51:21, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device. 
2013-08-03 10:51:21, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device. 
2013-08-03 10:56:06, Error      [0x0808fe] MIG    Plugin {050ed09e-a530-41e6-8ac9-a9a96e74a2c1}: [shmig] Failed to get launcher layout, hr=0x80070002
2013-08-03 10:56:08, Error                 CSI    00000001 (F) 80220008 [Error,Facility=FACILITY_STATE_MANAGEMENT,Code=8] #61627# from CWcmScalarInstanceCore::GetCurrentValue(options = 393216 (0x00060000), status = [6]"(null)", value = { type: 40972 (0x0000a00c), bytes ( 32 (0x00000020) ): 3f003a005c007000610067006500660069006c0065002e007300790073000000 })
[gle=0x80004005]
2013-08-03 10:56:12, Error                 CSI    00000002 (F) 80220008 [Error,Facility=FACILITY_STATE_MANAGEMENT,Code=8] #110249# from CWcmScalarInstanceCore::GetCurrentValue(options = 393216 (0x00060000), status = [6]"(null)", value = { type: 40972 (0x0000a00c), bytes ( 12 (0x0000000c) ): 65006e002d00470042000000 })
[gle=0x80004005]
2013-08-03 10:56:12, Error                 CSI    00000003 (F) 80220008 [Error,Facility=FACILITY_STATE_MANAGEMENT,Code=8] #139549# from CWcmScalarInstanceCore::GetCurrentValue(options = 393216 (0x00060000), status = [6]"(null)", value = { type: 40972 (0x0000a00c), bytes ( 32 (0x00000020) ): 3f003a005c007000610067006500660069006c0065002e007300790073000000 })
[gle=0x80004005]
2013-08-03 10:56:46, Error                 CSI    00000004 (F) 80220008 [Error,Facility=FACILITY_STATE_MANAGEMENT,Code=8] #212728# from CWcmScalarInstanceCore::GetCurrentValue(options = 393216 (0x00060000), status = [6]"(null)", value = { type: 40972 (0x0000a00c), bytes ( 12 (0x0000000c) ): 65006e002d00470042000000 })
[gle=0x80004005]
2013-08-03 10:56:47, Error                 CSI    00000005 (F) 80220008 [Error,Facility=FACILITY_STATE_MANAGEMENT,Code=8] #250226# from CWcmScalarInstanceCore::GetCurrentValue(options = 393216 (0x00060000), status = [6]"(null)", value = { type: 40972 (0x0000a00c), bytes ( 32 (0x00000020) ): 3f003a005c007000610067006500660069006c0065002e007300790073000000 })
[gle=0x80004005]
2013-08-03 10:59:11, Error      [0x0808fe] MIG    Plugin {ee036dc0-f9b7-4d2d-bb94-3dd3102c5804}: BRIDGEMIG: CBrgUnattend::CollectBridgeSettings failed: 0x1, 0
2013-08-03 10:59:11, Error      [0x0808fe] MIG    Plugin {526D451C-721A-4b97-AD34-DCE5D8CD22C5}: [shmig] Failed to get homegroup members with hr=0x8007000D
2013-08-03 11:00:42, Error                 MOUPG  CDlpTask::RestartTransform(2444): Result = 0xC1800107
2013-08-03 11:23:42, Error                 MIG    COnlineWinNTPlatform::AddPathToSearchIndexer - Failed to create CSearchManager instance, error: 0x80070422[gle=0x000003f0]
2013-08-03 11:24:20, Error      [0x0808fe] MIG    Plugin {C939EC0F-2F56-4CE8-AF56-2336596A5FA7}: error: Failed to read a WCHAR from the ver file, hr = 0x0880070006
2013-08-03 11:24:23, Error      [0x0808fe] MIG    Plugin {ee036dc0-f9b7-4d2d-bb94-3dd3102c5804}: BRIDGEMIG: ParseRegistryIfBridgeExists: query bridge presence key failed 0x139f, bridge present = 0
2013-08-03 11:24:26, Error      [0x0808fe] MIG    Plugin {6CF7C0FC-91DD-4D47-9B6F-0769F8AE68D2}: [TpmScr] - check completion signature failed, skip this folder. file=C:\$Windows.~BT\Work\MachineSpecific\Working\srcworking\agentmgr\CCSIAgent\005A9238\completed.txt
2013-08-03 11:24:26, Error      [0x08038d] MIG    Failure while calling IPostApply->ApplySuccess for Plugin={ServerPath="Microsoft-Windows-DirectoryServices-ADAM-Client\adammigrate.dll", CLSID={43CCF250-2A74-48c6-9620-FC312EC475D6}, ThreadingModel=Apartment}. Error: 0x80070002
2013-08-03 11:24:26, Error                 SP     Error READ, 0x00000002 while gathering/applying object: apply-success, Action,CMXEPlugin,C:\$WINDOWS.~BT\Sources\ReplacementManifests,Microsoft-Windows-DirectoryServices-ADAM-Client\adammigrate.dll,{43CCF250-2A74-48c6-9620-FC312EC475D6},Apartment. Will return 2[gle=0x000000cb]
2013-08-03 11:25:23, Error      [0x080390] MIG    Failure while calling IPostApply->PostApply for Plugin={ServerPath="%windir%\system32\icfupgd.dll", CLSID={2f593f80-46a4-4da9-aad8-83a71d1f4333}, ThreadingModel=Apartment}. Error: 0x800700B7
2013-08-03 11:25:23, Error                 SP     Error READ, 0x000000B7 while gathering/applying object: post-apply, Action,CMXEPlugin,C:\$Windows.~BT\Work\MachineSpecific\Working\agentmgr\CCSIAgent,%windir%\system32\icfupgd.dll,{2f593f80-46a4-4da9-aad8-83a71d1f4333},Apartment. Will return 2[gle=0x000000cb]
2013-08-03 11:27:17, Error                 MIG    NetShareEnum failed
2013-08-03 11:29:23, Error                 MIG    COnlineWinNTPlatform::AddPathToSearchIndexer - Failed to create CSearchManager instance, error: 0x80070422[gle=0x000003f0]
2013-08-03 11:32:07, Error      [0x0808fe] MIG    Plugin {52776FBF-403C-49cc-b7cb-dd557f36096A}: UpdateAcl failed: 0x80070002
2013-08-03 11:32:09, Error      [0x0808fe] MIG    Plugin {0b23c863-4410-4153-8733-a60c9b1990fb}: TableTextServiceMig!RemoveObsoleteCHSHKLMRegkey - fail to open regkey (software\Microsoft\CTF\TIP\{E429B25A-E5D3-4D1F-9BE3-0C608477E3A1}\LanguageProfile\0x00000804) = 2
2013-08-03 11:32:09, Error      [0x0808fe] MIG    Plugin {0b23c863-4410-4153-8733-a60c9b1990fb}: TableTextServiceMig!ApplySuccess() remove HKLM Registries error
2013-08-03 12:01:09, Error                 MOUPG  CSetupNotify::ReportEventW(182): Result = 0x8024F005
2013-08-03 12:01:09, Error                 MOUPG  SetupManager::Reporting rollback event: [0xC1900101, 0x40019]


----------



## crun

Has anyone tried to install 8.1 on a "fully tweaked" Windows 8? Is it safe?


----------



## untitled

I was told I should ask this question here so...

I installed Windows 8.1 yesterday, and every since then the only program that can connect to the internet as of right now is Waterfox. Things like Steam and Chrome are acting as if I'm not connected at all. Can anyone help me with this please? It's showing that I'm connected the the internet, so I don't know what the issue is...

EDIT: I would just delete this since I figured it out, but I don't know if anyone else had this problem I'll post the solution:

Open Command Prompt as Administrator (Windows key + X) then run these commands:
netsh int ip reset
netsh winsock reset catalog

Works fine now. I don't know why that happened or what happened, but I'm good.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> look here my HTPC failed the win 8.1 installation. In my RiG the installation was perfect it took long time but everything is fine here.
> 0xC1900101 0x40019
> 
> 
> boot installation was done at the same time, do you thing it may be the two downloading process for the 8.1 running in the same network. if yes it is two difference key but one IP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when it tried to register. maybe right ?
> 
> the log is not mine but is the same error code
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 2013-08-03 08:22:00, Error                 MOUPG  CSetupManager::Execute(347): Result = 0x800705BB
> 2013-08-03 08:22:00, Error                 MOUPG  CSetupHost::Execute(197): Result = 0x800705BB
> 2013-08-03 08:22:05, Error                 SP     pGetWIMImageInfo: Failed to extract software hive from WIM image. Error: 0x80070003[gle=0x00000003]
> 2013-08-03 08:22:05, Error                 SP     RegUnLoadKeyW failed to unmount SP_HIVE_LOAD_ALIAS_SOFTWARE[gle=0x00000057]
> 2013-08-03 08:22:05, Error                 SP     Failed to get image information for C:\$Windows.~BT\sources\install.esd, image 1. Will assume defaults. Error: 0x80070003[gle=0x00000012]
> 2013-08-03 08:22:25, Error                 CONX   Failed to get image properties for \??\c:\users\tony\appdata\local\temp\cpuz132\cpuz132_x64.sys: 0x80070003
> 
> 2013-08-03 08:22:25, Error                 CONX   Failed to get image properties for \??\c:\windows\temp\cpuz136\cpuz136_x64.sys: 0x80070003
> 
> 2013-08-03 08:22:52, Error                 SP     pGetWIMImageInfo: Failed to extract software hive from WIM image. Error: 0x80070003[gle=0x00000003]
> 2013-08-03 08:22:52, Error                 SP     RegUnLoadKeyW failed to unmount SP_HIVE_LOAD_ALIAS_SOFTWARE[gle=0x00000057]
> 2013-08-03 08:22:52, Error                 SP     Failed to get image information for C:\$Windows.~BT\sources\install.esd, image 1. Will assume defaults. Error: 0x80070003[gle=0x00000012]
> 2013-08-03 08:24:23, Error                 SP     pGetWIMImageInfo: Failed to extract software hive from WIM image. Error: 0x80070003[gle=0x00000003]
> 2013-08-03 08:24:23, Error                 SP     RegUnLoadKeyW failed to unmount SP_HIVE_LOAD_ALIAS_SOFTWARE[gle=0x00000057]
> 2013-08-03 08:24:23, Error                 SP     Failed to get image information for C:\$Windows.~BT\sources\install.esd, image 1. Will assume defaults. Error: 0x80070003[gle=0x00000012]
> 2013-08-03 08:28:28, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 08:28:28, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 08:28:32, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 08:28:32, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 08:28:35, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 08:28:35, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 08:28:36, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 08:28:36, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 08:28:36, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 08:28:36, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 08:28:36, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 08:28:36, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 08:29:12, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 08:29:12, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 08:29:13, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 08:29:13, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 08:29:22, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 08:29:22, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 08:29:30, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 08:29:30, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 08:30:29, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 08:30:29, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 08:33:07, Error      [0x0808fe] MIG    Plugin {050ed09e-a530-41e6-8ac9-a9a96e74a2c1}: [shmig] Failed to get launcher layout, hr=0x80070002
> 2013-08-03 08:33:09, Error                 CSI    00000001 (F) 80220008 [Error,Facility=FACILITY_STATE_MANAGEMENT,Code=8] #61627# from CWcmScalarInstanceCore::GetCurrentValue(options = 393216 (0x00060000), status = [6]"(null)", value = { type: 40972 (0x0000a00c), bytes ( 32 (0x00000020) ): 3f003a005c007000610067006500660069006c0065002e007300790073000000 })
> [gle=0x80004005]
> 2013-08-03 08:33:11, Error                 CSI    00000002 (F) 80220008 [Error,Facility=FACILITY_STATE_MANAGEMENT,Code=8] #110249# from CWcmScalarInstanceCore::GetCurrentValue(options = 393216 (0x00060000), status = [6]"(null)", value = { type: 40972 (0x0000a00c), bytes ( 12 (0x0000000c) ): 65006e002d00470042000000 })
> [gle=0x80004005]
> 2013-08-03 08:33:12, Error                 CSI    00000003 (F) 80220008 [Error,Facility=FACILITY_STATE_MANAGEMENT,Code=8] #139549# from CWcmScalarInstanceCore::GetCurrentValue(options = 393216 (0x00060000), status = [6]"(null)", value = { type: 40972 (0x0000a00c), bytes ( 32 (0x00000020) ): 3f003a005c007000610067006500660069006c0065002e007300790073000000 })
> [gle=0x80004005]
> 2013-08-03 08:33:51, Error                 CSI    00000004 (F) 80220008 [Error,Facility=FACILITY_STATE_MANAGEMENT,Code=8] #212728# from CWcmScalarInstanceCore::GetCurrentValue(options = 393216 (0x00060000), status = [6]"(null)", value = { type: 40972 (0x0000a00c), bytes ( 12 (0x0000000c) ): 65006e002d00470042000000 })
> [gle=0x80004005]
> 2013-08-03 08:33:52, Error                 CSI    00000005 (F) 80220008 [Error,Facility=FACILITY_STATE_MANAGEMENT,Code=8] #250226# from CWcmScalarInstanceCore::GetCurrentValue(options = 393216 (0x00060000), status = [6]"(null)", value = { type: 40972 (0x0000a00c), bytes ( 32 (0x00000020) ): 3f003a005c007000610067006500660069006c0065002e007300790073000000 })
> [gle=0x80004005]
> 2013-08-03 08:35:03, Error      [0x0808fe] MIG    Plugin {ee036dc0-f9b7-4d2d-bb94-3dd3102c5804}: BRIDGEMIG: CBrgUnattend::CollectBridgeSettings failed: 0x1, 0
> 2013-08-03 08:36:16, Error                 MOUPG  CDlpTask::RestartTransform(2444): Result = 0xC1800107
> 2013-08-03 08:55:25, Error                 MIG    COnlineWinNTPlatform::AddPathToSearchIndexer - Failed to create CSearchManager instance, error: 0x80070422[gle=0x000003f0]
> 2013-08-03 08:56:05, Error      [0x0808fe] MIG    Plugin {C939EC0F-2F56-4CE8-AF56-2336596A5FA7}: error: Failed to read a WCHAR from the ver file, hr = 0x0880070006
> 2013-08-03 08:56:07, Error      [0x0808fe] MIG    Plugin {ee036dc0-f9b7-4d2d-bb94-3dd3102c5804}: BRIDGEMIG: ParseRegistryIfBridgeExists: query bridge presence key failed 0x139f, bridge present = 0
> 2013-08-03 08:56:12, Error      [0x0808fe] MIG    Plugin {6CF7C0FC-91DD-4D47-9B6F-0769F8AE68D2}: [TpmScr] - check completion signature failed, skip this folder. file=C:\$Windows.~BT\Work\MachineSpecific\Working\srcworking\agentmgr\CCSIAgent\005A9238\completed.txt
> 2013-08-03 08:56:12, Error      [0x08038d] MIG    Failure while calling IPostApply->ApplySuccess for Plugin={ServerPath="Microsoft-Windows-DirectoryServices-ADAM-Client\adammigrate.dll", CLSID={43CCF250-2A74-48c6-9620-FC312EC475D6}, ThreadingModel=Apartment}. Error: 0x80070002
> 2013-08-03 08:56:12, Error                 SP     Error READ, 0x00000002 while gathering/applying object: apply-success, Action,CMXEPlugin,C:\$WINDOWS.~BT\Sources\ReplacementManifests,Microsoft-Windows-DirectoryServices-ADAM-Client\adammigrate.dll,{43CCF250-2A74-48c6-9620-FC312EC475D6},Apartment. Will return 2[gle=0x000000cb]
> 2013-08-03 08:57:04, Error      [0x080390] MIG    Failure while calling IPostApply->PostApply for Plugin={ServerPath="%windir%\system32\icfupgd.dll", CLSID={2f593f80-46a4-4da9-aad8-83a71d1f4333}, ThreadingModel=Apartment}. Error: 0x800700B7
> 2013-08-03 08:57:04, Error                 SP     Error READ, 0x000000B7 while gathering/applying object: post-apply, Action,CMXEPlugin,C:\$Windows.~BT\Work\MachineSpecific\Working\agentmgr\CCSIAgent,%windir%\system32\icfupgd.dll,{2f593f80-46a4-4da9-aad8-83a71d1f4333},Apartment. Will return 2[gle=0x000000cb]
> 2013-08-03 08:58:51, Error                 MIG    NetShareEnum failed
> 2013-08-03 09:01:02, Error                 MIG    COnlineWinNTPlatform::AddPathToSearchIndexer - Failed to create CSearchManager instance, error: 0x80070422[gle=0x000003f0]
> 2013-08-03 09:04:15, Error      [0x0808fe] MIG    Plugin {52776FBF-403C-49cc-b7cb-dd557f36096A}: UpdateAcl failed: 0x80070002
> 2013-08-03 09:04:16, Error      [0x0808fe] MIG    Plugin {0b23c863-4410-4153-8733-a60c9b1990fb}: TableTextServiceMig!RemoveObsoleteCHSHKLMRegkey - fail to open regkey (software\Microsoft\CTF\TIP\{E429B25A-E5D3-4D1F-9BE3-0C608477E3A1}\LanguageProfile\0x00000804) = 2
> 2013-08-03 09:04:16, Error      [0x0808fe] MIG    Plugin {0b23c863-4410-4153-8733-a60c9b1990fb}: TableTextServiceMig!ApplySuccess() remove HKLM Registries error
> 2013-08-03 10:19:37, Error                 MOUPG  CSetupNotify::ReportEventW(182): Result = 0x8024F005
> 2013-08-03 10:19:37, Error                 MOUPG  SetupManager::Reporting rollback event: [0xC1900101, 0x40019]
> 2013-08-03 10:22:24, Error                 MOUPG  SetupMgr: Error reading Store SQM registry data. Data = [StoreSetupDownloadCancel], HRESULT = [0x80070002]
> 2013-08-03 10:22:24, Error                 MOUPG  SetupMgr: Error reading Store SQM registry data. Data = [StoreSetupDownloadPause], HRESULT = [0x80070002]
> 2013-08-03 10:30:15, Error                 MOUPG  CSetupManager::Execute(347): Result = 0x800705BB
> 2013-08-03 10:30:15, Error                 MOUPG  CSetupHost::Execute(197): Result = 0x800705BB
> 2013-08-03 10:30:19, Error                 MOUPG  SetupMgr: Error reading Store SQM registry data. Data = [StoreSetupDownloadCancel], HRESULT = [0x80070002]
> 2013-08-03 10:30:19, Error                 MOUPG  SetupMgr: Error reading Store SQM registry data. Data = [StoreSetupDownloadPause], HRESULT = [0x80070002]
> 2013-08-03 10:34:39, Error                 SP     pGetWIMImageInfo: Failed to extract software hive from WIM image. Error: 0x80070003[gle=0x00000003]
> 2013-08-03 10:34:39, Error                 SP     RegUnLoadKeyW failed to unmount SP_HIVE_LOAD_ALIAS_SOFTWARE[gle=0x00000057]
> 2013-08-03 10:34:39, Error                 SP     Failed to get image information for C:\$Windows.~BT\sources\install.esd, image 1. Will assume defaults. Error: 0x80070003[gle=0x00000012]
> 2013-08-03 10:38:01, Error                 SP     pGetWIMImageInfo: Failed to extract software hive from WIM image. Error: 0x80070003[gle=0x00000003]
> 2013-08-03 10:38:01, Error                 SP     RegUnLoadKeyW failed to unmount SP_HIVE_LOAD_ALIAS_SOFTWARE[gle=0x00000057]
> 2013-08-03 10:38:01, Error                 SP     Failed to get image information for C:\$Windows.~BT\sources\install.esd, image 1. Will assume defaults. Error: 0x80070003[gle=0x00000012]
> 2013-08-03 10:38:20, Error                 SP     CDownloadDUUpdates::CopyUpdates: IDUUpdate::CopyUpdateContents failed. hr =  0x80070050
> 2013-08-03 10:38:20, Error                 SP     CDownloadDUUpdates::CopyUpdates: IDUUpdate::CopyUpdateContents failed. hr =  0x80070050
> 2013-08-03 10:38:42, Error                 SP     CDownloadDUUpdates::CopyUpdates: IDUUpdate::CopyUpdateContents failed. hr =  0x80070050
> 2013-08-03 10:38:42, Error                 SP     CDownloadDUUpdates::CopyUpdates: IDUUpdate::CopyUpdateContents failed. hr =  0x80070050
> 2013-08-03 10:47:58, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 10:47:58, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 10:48:03, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 10:48:04, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 10:48:08, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 10:48:08, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 10:48:09, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 10:48:09, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 10:48:09, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 10:48:09, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 10:48:10, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 10:48:10, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 10:49:09, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 10:49:09, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 10:49:09, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 10:49:09, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 10:49:29, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 10:49:29, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 10:49:49, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 10:49:49, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 10:51:21, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 10:51:21, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 10:56:06, Error      [0x0808fe] MIG    Plugin {050ed09e-a530-41e6-8ac9-a9a96e74a2c1}: [shmig] Failed to get launcher layout, hr=0x80070002
> 2013-08-03 10:56:08, Error                 CSI    00000001 (F) 80220008 [Error,Facility=FACILITY_STATE_MANAGEMENT,Code=8] #61627# from CWcmScalarInstanceCore::GetCurrentValue(options = 393216 (0x00060000), status = [6]"(null)", value = { type: 40972 (0x0000a00c), bytes ( 32 (0x00000020) ): 3f003a005c007000610067006500660069006c0065002e007300790073000000 })
> [gle=0x80004005]
> 2013-08-03 10:56:12, Error                 CSI    00000002 (F) 80220008 [Error,Facility=FACILITY_STATE_MANAGEMENT,Code=8] #110249# from CWcmScalarInstanceCore::GetCurrentValue(options = 393216 (0x00060000), status = [6]"(null)", value = { type: 40972 (0x0000a00c), bytes ( 12 (0x0000000c) ): 65006e002d00470042000000 })
> [gle=0x80004005]
> 2013-08-03 10:56:12, Error                 CSI    00000003 (F) 80220008 [Error,Facility=FACILITY_STATE_MANAGEMENT,Code=8] #139549# from CWcmScalarInstanceCore::GetCurrentValue(options = 393216 (0x00060000), status = [6]"(null)", value = { type: 40972 (0x0000a00c), bytes ( 32 (0x00000020) ): 3f003a005c007000610067006500660069006c0065002e007300790073000000 })
> [gle=0x80004005]
> 2013-08-03 10:56:46, Error                 CSI    00000004 (F) 80220008 [Error,Facility=FACILITY_STATE_MANAGEMENT,Code=8] #212728# from CWcmScalarInstanceCore::GetCurrentValue(options = 393216 (0x00060000), status = [6]"(null)", value = { type: 40972 (0x0000a00c), bytes ( 12 (0x0000000c) ): 65006e002d00470042000000 })
> [gle=0x80004005]
> 2013-08-03 10:56:47, Error                 CSI    00000005 (F) 80220008 [Error,Facility=FACILITY_STATE_MANAGEMENT,Code=8] #250226# from CWcmScalarInstanceCore::GetCurrentValue(options = 393216 (0x00060000), status = [6]"(null)", value = { type: 40972 (0x0000a00c), bytes ( 32 (0x00000020) ): 3f003a005c007000610067006500660069006c0065002e007300790073000000 })
> [gle=0x80004005]
> 2013-08-03 10:59:11, Error      [0x0808fe] MIG    Plugin {ee036dc0-f9b7-4d2d-bb94-3dd3102c5804}: BRIDGEMIG: CBrgUnattend::CollectBridgeSettings failed: 0x1, 0
> 2013-08-03 10:59:11, Error      [0x0808fe] MIG    Plugin {526D451C-721A-4b97-AD34-DCE5D8CD22C5}: [shmig] Failed to get homegroup members with hr=0x8007000D
> 2013-08-03 11:00:42, Error                 MOUPG  CDlpTask::RestartTransform(2444): Result = 0xC1800107
> 2013-08-03 11:23:42, Error                 MIG    COnlineWinNTPlatform::AddPathToSearchIndexer - Failed to create CSearchManager instance, error: 0x80070422[gle=0x000003f0]
> 2013-08-03 11:24:20, Error      [0x0808fe] MIG    Plugin {C939EC0F-2F56-4CE8-AF56-2336596A5FA7}: error: Failed to read a WCHAR from the ver file, hr = 0x0880070006
> 2013-08-03 11:24:23, Error      [0x0808fe] MIG    Plugin {ee036dc0-f9b7-4d2d-bb94-3dd3102c5804}: BRIDGEMIG: ParseRegistryIfBridgeExists: query bridge presence key failed 0x139f, bridge present = 0
> 2013-08-03 11:24:26, Error      [0x0808fe] MIG    Plugin {6CF7C0FC-91DD-4D47-9B6F-0769F8AE68D2}: [TpmScr] - check completion signature failed, skip this folder. file=C:\$Windows.~BT\Work\MachineSpecific\Working\srcworking\agentmgr\CCSIAgent\005A9238\completed.txt
> 2013-08-03 11:24:26, Error      [0x08038d] MIG    Failure while calling IPostApply->ApplySuccess for Plugin={ServerPath="Microsoft-Windows-DirectoryServices-ADAM-Client\adammigrate.dll", CLSID={43CCF250-2A74-48c6-9620-FC312EC475D6}, ThreadingModel=Apartment}. Error: 0x80070002
> 2013-08-03 11:24:26, Error                 SP     Error READ, 0x00000002 while gathering/applying object: apply-success, Action,CMXEPlugin,C:\$WINDOWS.~BT\Sources\ReplacementManifests,Microsoft-Windows-DirectoryServices-ADAM-Client\adammigrate.dll,{43CCF250-2A74-48c6-9620-FC312EC475D6},Apartment. Will return 2[gle=0x000000cb]
> 2013-08-03 11:25:23, Error      [0x080390] MIG    Failure while calling IPostApply->PostApply for Plugin={ServerPath="%windir%\system32\icfupgd.dll", CLSID={2f593f80-46a4-4da9-aad8-83a71d1f4333}, ThreadingModel=Apartment}. Error: 0x800700B7
> 2013-08-03 11:25:23, Error                 SP     Error READ, 0x000000B7 while gathering/applying object: post-apply, Action,CMXEPlugin,C:\$Windows.~BT\Work\MachineSpecific\Working\agentmgr\CCSIAgent,%windir%\system32\icfupgd.dll,{2f593f80-46a4-4da9-aad8-83a71d1f4333},Apartment. Will return 2[gle=0x000000cb]
> 2013-08-03 11:27:17, Error                 MIG    NetShareEnum failed
> 2013-08-03 11:29:23, Error                 MIG    COnlineWinNTPlatform::AddPathToSearchIndexer - Failed to create CSearchManager instance, error: 0x80070422[gle=0x000003f0]
> 2013-08-03 11:32:07, Error      [0x0808fe] MIG    Plugin {52776FBF-403C-49cc-b7cb-dd557f36096A}: UpdateAcl failed: 0x80070002
> 2013-08-03 11:32:09, Error      [0x0808fe] MIG    Plugin {0b23c863-4410-4153-8733-a60c9b1990fb}: TableTextServiceMig!RemoveObsoleteCHSHKLMRegkey - fail to open regkey (software\Microsoft\CTF\TIP\{E429B25A-E5D3-4D1F-9BE3-0C608477E3A1}\LanguageProfile\0x00000804) = 2
> 2013-08-03 11:32:09, Error      [0x0808fe] MIG    Plugin {0b23c863-4410-4153-8733-a60c9b1990fb}: TableTextServiceMig!ApplySuccess() remove HKLM Registries error
> 2013-08-03 12:01:09, Error                 MOUPG  CSetupNotify::ReportEventW(182): Result = 0x8024F005
> 2013-08-03 12:01:09, Error                 MOUPG  SetupManager::Reporting rollback event: [0xC1900101, 0x40019]


Post in the debug forum. I'm not much of a debugger when it comes to 8.1 updates. I updated my lappy and it went through fine.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crun*
> 
> Has anyone tried to install 8.1 on a "fully tweaked" Windows 8? Is it safe?


You will have to probably redo your tweaks after the update.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Hey guys, does this look normal for a Toshiba Q 256? The overall score is nice but comparing with other AS SSD's I noticed my 4K scores are half the score of others. Do mobile chipsets struggle with 4K?


----------



## Baghi

Jayjr1105, your 4K R/W numbers are low but others are just fine (see here). Is your SSD running in SATA mode or IDE? A clean installation of Windows always helps when setting up an SSD.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked before, but I tried everything I could think about and I couldn't get it to work:
> 
> I currently have two Samsung 840 (non-pro) SSDs and I would like to use my motherboard's RAID driver thing to install windows on a RAID0.
> The motherboard is the ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z and I *think* I have the correct raid driver for windows 7/8 on my small usb stick.
> 
> I was able to create an array, have it set up with 64kb/4096 settings, fast initialization, add the two SSDs in it and have it displayed in the Windows install section as unallocated space.
> 
> I am booting the "big" installation usb stick as UEFI, and I know it is because it refuses to boot in non-uefi mode
> 
> Anyway, when I try to install windows on it, it either gives me some coded error (*0x8004242c*) or it simply says something about *being unable to install windows on dynamic partition type* or something. I've tried a lot of different combinations for about 2 hours and I couldn't get it to work.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong?


we have the same SSD in RAID. I set up 128K RAID0


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Hey guys, does this look normal for a Toshiba Q 256? The overall score is nice but comparing with other AS SSD's I noticed my 4K scores are half the score of others. Do mobile chipsets struggle with 4K?


yea. 4K speeds are hindered by power saving features in laptop chipsets more than desktop chipsets.


----------



## Xeio

To bring it to the attention of anyone with a long-running Windows 8 install. You might want to check your search indexer database.

Normally at: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Search\Data\Applications\Windows\Windws.edb

The file was eating *50GB* on my machine. Supposedly there is a service pack from back in May that fixes this (it would already be installed through Windows Update). Though assuming the fix did work, it does not appear to clear out an already bloated file.

So you might want to turn off the service, delete the file, the restart the service and force an index rebuild. Forcing an index rebuild by itself does not remove the bloated DB.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeio*
> 
> To bring it to the attention of anyone with a long-running Windows 8 install. You might want to check your search indexer database.
> 
> Normally at: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Search\Data\Applications\Windows\Windws.edb
> 
> The file was eating *50GB* on my machine. Supposedly there is a service pack from back in May that fixes this (it would already be installed through Windows Update). Though assuming the fix did work, it does not appear to clear out an already bloated file.
> 
> So you might want to turn off the service, delete the file, the restart the service and force an index rebuild. Forcing an index rebuild by itself does not remove the bloated DB.


Thanks! I'll add it in the OP.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I found that the update to windows 8.1 actually gave me more space on my C drive... It looks like after having windows 8 for a few weeks and then the update to 8.1, with all my programs on other storage drives and just some necessary drivers on the C drive, i'm only upto 21.7GB used on my boot drive. Definitely happy with all the space I have. Seems like a trimmed down version of windows IMHO.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> look here my HTPC failed the win 8.1 installation. In my RiG the installation was perfect it took long time but everything is fine here.
> 0xC1900101 0x40019
> 
> 
> boot installation was done at the same time, do you thing it may be the two downloading process for the 8.1 running in the same network. if yes it is two difference key but one IP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when it tried to register. maybe right ?
> 
> the log is not mine but is the same error code
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 2013-08-03 08:22:00, Error                 MOUPG  CSetupManager::Execute(347): Result = 0x800705BB
> 2013-08-03 08:22:00, Error                 MOUPG  CSetupHost::Execute(197): Result = 0x800705BB
> 2013-08-03 08:22:05, Error                 SP     pGetWIMImageInfo: Failed to extract software hive from WIM image. Error: 0x80070003[gle=0x00000003]
> 2013-08-03 08:22:05, Error                 SP     RegUnLoadKeyW failed to unmount SP_HIVE_LOAD_ALIAS_SOFTWARE[gle=0x00000057]
> 2013-08-03 08:22:05, Error                 SP     Failed to get image information for C:\$Windows.~BT\sources\install.esd, image 1. Will assume defaults. Error: 0x80070003[gle=0x00000012]
> 2013-08-03 08:22:25, Error                 CONX   Failed to get image properties for \??\c:\users\tony\appdata\local\temp\cpuz132\cpuz132_x64.sys: 0x80070003
> 
> 2013-08-03 08:22:25, Error                 CONX   Failed to get image properties for \??\c:\windows\temp\cpuz136\cpuz136_x64.sys: 0x80070003
> 
> 2013-08-03 08:22:52, Error                 SP     pGetWIMImageInfo: Failed to extract software hive from WIM image. Error: 0x80070003[gle=0x00000003]
> 2013-08-03 08:22:52, Error                 SP     RegUnLoadKeyW failed to unmount SP_HIVE_LOAD_ALIAS_SOFTWARE[gle=0x00000057]
> 2013-08-03 08:22:52, Error                 SP     Failed to get image information for C:\$Windows.~BT\sources\install.esd, image 1. Will assume defaults. Error: 0x80070003[gle=0x00000012]
> 2013-08-03 08:24:23, Error                 SP     pGetWIMImageInfo: Failed to extract software hive from WIM image. Error: 0x80070003[gle=0x00000003]
> 2013-08-03 08:24:23, Error                 SP     RegUnLoadKeyW failed to unmount SP_HIVE_LOAD_ALIAS_SOFTWARE[gle=0x00000057]
> 2013-08-03 08:24:23, Error                 SP     Failed to get image information for C:\$Windows.~BT\sources\install.esd, image 1. Will assume defaults. Error: 0x80070003[gle=0x00000012]
> 2013-08-03 08:28:28, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 08:28:28, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 08:28:32, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 08:28:32, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 08:28:35, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 08:28:35, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 08:28:36, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 08:28:36, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 08:28:36, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 08:28:36, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 08:28:36, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 08:28:36, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 08:29:12, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 08:29:12, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 08:29:13, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 08:29:13, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 08:29:22, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 08:29:22, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 08:29:30, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 08:29:30, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 08:30:29, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 08:30:29, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 08:33:07, Error      [0x0808fe] MIG    Plugin {050ed09e-a530-41e6-8ac9-a9a96e74a2c1}: [shmig] Failed to get launcher layout, hr=0x80070002
> 2013-08-03 08:33:09, Error                 CSI    00000001 (F) 80220008 [Error,Facility=FACILITY_STATE_MANAGEMENT,Code=8] #61627# from CWcmScalarInstanceCore::GetCurrentValue(options = 393216 (0x00060000), status = [6]"(null)", value = { type: 40972 (0x0000a00c), bytes ( 32 (0x00000020) ): 3f003a005c007000610067006500660069006c0065002e007300790073000000 })
> [gle=0x80004005]
> 2013-08-03 08:33:11, Error                 CSI    00000002 (F) 80220008 [Error,Facility=FACILITY_STATE_MANAGEMENT,Code=8] #110249# from CWcmScalarInstanceCore::GetCurrentValue(options = 393216 (0x00060000), status = [6]"(null)", value = { type: 40972 (0x0000a00c), bytes ( 12 (0x0000000c) ): 65006e002d00470042000000 })
> [gle=0x80004005]
> 2013-08-03 08:33:12, Error                 CSI    00000003 (F) 80220008 [Error,Facility=FACILITY_STATE_MANAGEMENT,Code=8] #139549# from CWcmScalarInstanceCore::GetCurrentValue(options = 393216 (0x00060000), status = [6]"(null)", value = { type: 40972 (0x0000a00c), bytes ( 32 (0x00000020) ): 3f003a005c007000610067006500660069006c0065002e007300790073000000 })
> [gle=0x80004005]
> 2013-08-03 08:33:51, Error                 CSI    00000004 (F) 80220008 [Error,Facility=FACILITY_STATE_MANAGEMENT,Code=8] #212728# from CWcmScalarInstanceCore::GetCurrentValue(options = 393216 (0x00060000), status = [6]"(null)", value = { type: 40972 (0x0000a00c), bytes ( 12 (0x0000000c) ): 65006e002d00470042000000 })
> [gle=0x80004005]
> 2013-08-03 08:33:52, Error                 CSI    00000005 (F) 80220008 [Error,Facility=FACILITY_STATE_MANAGEMENT,Code=8] #250226# from CWcmScalarInstanceCore::GetCurrentValue(options = 393216 (0x00060000), status = [6]"(null)", value = { type: 40972 (0x0000a00c), bytes ( 32 (0x00000020) ): 3f003a005c007000610067006500660069006c0065002e007300790073000000 })
> [gle=0x80004005]
> 2013-08-03 08:35:03, Error      [0x0808fe] MIG    Plugin {ee036dc0-f9b7-4d2d-bb94-3dd3102c5804}: BRIDGEMIG: CBrgUnattend::CollectBridgeSettings failed: 0x1, 0
> 2013-08-03 08:36:16, Error                 MOUPG  CDlpTask::RestartTransform(2444): Result = 0xC1800107
> 2013-08-03 08:55:25, Error                 MIG    COnlineWinNTPlatform::AddPathToSearchIndexer - Failed to create CSearchManager instance, error: 0x80070422[gle=0x000003f0]
> 2013-08-03 08:56:05, Error      [0x0808fe] MIG    Plugin {C939EC0F-2F56-4CE8-AF56-2336596A5FA7}: error: Failed to read a WCHAR from the ver file, hr = 0x0880070006
> 2013-08-03 08:56:07, Error      [0x0808fe] MIG    Plugin {ee036dc0-f9b7-4d2d-bb94-3dd3102c5804}: BRIDGEMIG: ParseRegistryIfBridgeExists: query bridge presence key failed 0x139f, bridge present = 0
> 2013-08-03 08:56:12, Error      [0x0808fe] MIG    Plugin {6CF7C0FC-91DD-4D47-9B6F-0769F8AE68D2}: [TpmScr] - check completion signature failed, skip this folder. file=C:\$Windows.~BT\Work\MachineSpecific\Working\srcworking\agentmgr\CCSIAgent\005A9238\completed.txt
> 2013-08-03 08:56:12, Error      [0x08038d] MIG    Failure while calling IPostApply->ApplySuccess for Plugin={ServerPath="Microsoft-Windows-DirectoryServices-ADAM-Client\adammigrate.dll", CLSID={43CCF250-2A74-48c6-9620-FC312EC475D6}, ThreadingModel=Apartment}. Error: 0x80070002
> 2013-08-03 08:56:12, Error                 SP     Error READ, 0x00000002 while gathering/applying object: apply-success, Action,CMXEPlugin,C:\$WINDOWS.~BT\Sources\ReplacementManifests,Microsoft-Windows-DirectoryServices-ADAM-Client\adammigrate.dll,{43CCF250-2A74-48c6-9620-FC312EC475D6},Apartment. Will return 2[gle=0x000000cb]
> 2013-08-03 08:57:04, Error      [0x080390] MIG    Failure while calling IPostApply->PostApply for Plugin={ServerPath="%windir%\system32\icfupgd.dll", CLSID={2f593f80-46a4-4da9-aad8-83a71d1f4333}, ThreadingModel=Apartment}. Error: 0x800700B7
> 2013-08-03 08:57:04, Error                 SP     Error READ, 0x000000B7 while gathering/applying object: post-apply, Action,CMXEPlugin,C:\$Windows.~BT\Work\MachineSpecific\Working\agentmgr\CCSIAgent,%windir%\system32\icfupgd.dll,{2f593f80-46a4-4da9-aad8-83a71d1f4333},Apartment. Will return 2[gle=0x000000cb]
> 2013-08-03 08:58:51, Error                 MIG    NetShareEnum failed
> 2013-08-03 09:01:02, Error                 MIG    COnlineWinNTPlatform::AddPathToSearchIndexer - Failed to create CSearchManager instance, error: 0x80070422[gle=0x000003f0]
> 2013-08-03 09:04:15, Error      [0x0808fe] MIG    Plugin {52776FBF-403C-49cc-b7cb-dd557f36096A}: UpdateAcl failed: 0x80070002
> 2013-08-03 09:04:16, Error      [0x0808fe] MIG    Plugin {0b23c863-4410-4153-8733-a60c9b1990fb}: TableTextServiceMig!RemoveObsoleteCHSHKLMRegkey - fail to open regkey (software\Microsoft\CTF\TIP\{E429B25A-E5D3-4D1F-9BE3-0C608477E3A1}\LanguageProfile\0x00000804) = 2
> 2013-08-03 09:04:16, Error      [0x0808fe] MIG    Plugin {0b23c863-4410-4153-8733-a60c9b1990fb}: TableTextServiceMig!ApplySuccess() remove HKLM Registries error
> 2013-08-03 10:19:37, Error                 MOUPG  CSetupNotify::ReportEventW(182): Result = 0x8024F005
> 2013-08-03 10:19:37, Error                 MOUPG  SetupManager::Reporting rollback event: [0xC1900101, 0x40019]
> 2013-08-03 10:22:24, Error                 MOUPG  SetupMgr: Error reading Store SQM registry data. Data = [StoreSetupDownloadCancel], HRESULT = [0x80070002]
> 2013-08-03 10:22:24, Error                 MOUPG  SetupMgr: Error reading Store SQM registry data. Data = [StoreSetupDownloadPause], HRESULT = [0x80070002]
> 2013-08-03 10:30:15, Error                 MOUPG  CSetupManager::Execute(347): Result = 0x800705BB
> 2013-08-03 10:30:15, Error                 MOUPG  CSetupHost::Execute(197): Result = 0x800705BB
> 2013-08-03 10:30:19, Error                 MOUPG  SetupMgr: Error reading Store SQM registry data. Data = [StoreSetupDownloadCancel], HRESULT = [0x80070002]
> 2013-08-03 10:30:19, Error                 MOUPG  SetupMgr: Error reading Store SQM registry data. Data = [StoreSetupDownloadPause], HRESULT = [0x80070002]
> 2013-08-03 10:34:39, Error                 SP     pGetWIMImageInfo: Failed to extract software hive from WIM image. Error: 0x80070003[gle=0x00000003]
> 2013-08-03 10:34:39, Error                 SP     RegUnLoadKeyW failed to unmount SP_HIVE_LOAD_ALIAS_SOFTWARE[gle=0x00000057]
> 2013-08-03 10:34:39, Error                 SP     Failed to get image information for C:\$Windows.~BT\sources\install.esd, image 1. Will assume defaults. Error: 0x80070003[gle=0x00000012]
> 2013-08-03 10:38:01, Error                 SP     pGetWIMImageInfo: Failed to extract software hive from WIM image. Error: 0x80070003[gle=0x00000003]
> 2013-08-03 10:38:01, Error                 SP     RegUnLoadKeyW failed to unmount SP_HIVE_LOAD_ALIAS_SOFTWARE[gle=0x00000057]
> 2013-08-03 10:38:01, Error                 SP     Failed to get image information for C:\$Windows.~BT\sources\install.esd, image 1. Will assume defaults. Error: 0x80070003[gle=0x00000012]
> 2013-08-03 10:38:20, Error                 SP     CDownloadDUUpdates::CopyUpdates: IDUUpdate::CopyUpdateContents failed. hr =  0x80070050
> 2013-08-03 10:38:20, Error                 SP     CDownloadDUUpdates::CopyUpdates: IDUUpdate::CopyUpdateContents failed. hr =  0x80070050
> 2013-08-03 10:38:42, Error                 SP     CDownloadDUUpdates::CopyUpdates: IDUUpdate::CopyUpdateContents failed. hr =  0x80070050
> 2013-08-03 10:38:42, Error                 SP     CDownloadDUUpdates::CopyUpdates: IDUUpdate::CopyUpdateContents failed. hr =  0x80070050
> 2013-08-03 10:47:58, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 10:47:58, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 10:48:03, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 10:48:04, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 10:48:08, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 10:48:08, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 10:48:09, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 10:48:09, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 10:48:09, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 10:48:09, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 10:48:10, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 10:48:10, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 10:49:09, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 10:49:09, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 10:49:09, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 10:49:09, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 10:49:29, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 10:49:29, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 10:49:49, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 10:49:49, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 10:51:21, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 10:51:21, Error                 CONX   ConX::Compatibility::CCompatibilityController::GetDriverBlockType: Found more than one match for the specified device.
> 2013-08-03 10:56:06, Error      [0x0808fe] MIG    Plugin {050ed09e-a530-41e6-8ac9-a9a96e74a2c1}: [shmig] Failed to get launcher layout, hr=0x80070002
> 2013-08-03 10:56:08, Error                 CSI    00000001 (F) 80220008 [Error,Facility=FACILITY_STATE_MANAGEMENT,Code=8] #61627# from CWcmScalarInstanceCore::GetCurrentValue(options = 393216 (0x00060000), status = [6]"(null)", value = { type: 40972 (0x0000a00c), bytes ( 32 (0x00000020) ): 3f003a005c007000610067006500660069006c0065002e007300790073000000 })
> [gle=0x80004005]
> 2013-08-03 10:56:12, Error                 CSI    00000002 (F) 80220008 [Error,Facility=FACILITY_STATE_MANAGEMENT,Code=8] #110249# from CWcmScalarInstanceCore::GetCurrentValue(options = 393216 (0x00060000), status = [6]"(null)", value = { type: 40972 (0x0000a00c), bytes ( 12 (0x0000000c) ): 65006e002d00470042000000 })
> [gle=0x80004005]
> 2013-08-03 10:56:12, Error                 CSI    00000003 (F) 80220008 [Error,Facility=FACILITY_STATE_MANAGEMENT,Code=8] #139549# from CWcmScalarInstanceCore::GetCurrentValue(options = 393216 (0x00060000), status = [6]"(null)", value = { type: 40972 (0x0000a00c), bytes ( 32 (0x00000020) ): 3f003a005c007000610067006500660069006c0065002e007300790073000000 })
> [gle=0x80004005]
> 2013-08-03 10:56:46, Error                 CSI    00000004 (F) 80220008 [Error,Facility=FACILITY_STATE_MANAGEMENT,Code=8] #212728# from CWcmScalarInstanceCore::GetCurrentValue(options = 393216 (0x00060000), status = [6]"(null)", value = { type: 40972 (0x0000a00c), bytes ( 12 (0x0000000c) ): 65006e002d00470042000000 })
> [gle=0x80004005]
> 2013-08-03 10:56:47, Error                 CSI    00000005 (F) 80220008 [Error,Facility=FACILITY_STATE_MANAGEMENT,Code=8] #250226# from CWcmScalarInstanceCore::GetCurrentValue(options = 393216 (0x00060000), status = [6]"(null)", value = { type: 40972 (0x0000a00c), bytes ( 32 (0x00000020) ): 3f003a005c007000610067006500660069006c0065002e007300790073000000 })
> [gle=0x80004005]
> 2013-08-03 10:59:11, Error      [0x0808fe] MIG    Plugin {ee036dc0-f9b7-4d2d-bb94-3dd3102c5804}: BRIDGEMIG: CBrgUnattend::CollectBridgeSettings failed: 0x1, 0
> 2013-08-03 10:59:11, Error      [0x0808fe] MIG    Plugin {526D451C-721A-4b97-AD34-DCE5D8CD22C5}: [shmig] Failed to get homegroup members with hr=0x8007000D
> 2013-08-03 11:00:42, Error                 MOUPG  CDlpTask::RestartTransform(2444): Result = 0xC1800107
> 2013-08-03 11:23:42, Error                 MIG    COnlineWinNTPlatform::AddPathToSearchIndexer - Failed to create CSearchManager instance, error: 0x80070422[gle=0x000003f0]
> 2013-08-03 11:24:20, Error      [0x0808fe] MIG    Plugin {C939EC0F-2F56-4CE8-AF56-2336596A5FA7}: error: Failed to read a WCHAR from the ver file, hr = 0x0880070006
> 2013-08-03 11:24:23, Error      [0x0808fe] MIG    Plugin {ee036dc0-f9b7-4d2d-bb94-3dd3102c5804}: BRIDGEMIG: ParseRegistryIfBridgeExists: query bridge presence key failed 0x139f, bridge present = 0
> 2013-08-03 11:24:26, Error      [0x0808fe] MIG    Plugin {6CF7C0FC-91DD-4D47-9B6F-0769F8AE68D2}: [TpmScr] - check completion signature failed, skip this folder. file=C:\$Windows.~BT\Work\MachineSpecific\Working\srcworking\agentmgr\CCSIAgent\005A9238\completed.txt
> 2013-08-03 11:24:26, Error      [0x08038d] MIG    Failure while calling IPostApply->ApplySuccess for Plugin={ServerPath="Microsoft-Windows-DirectoryServices-ADAM-Client\adammigrate.dll", CLSID={43CCF250-2A74-48c6-9620-FC312EC475D6}, ThreadingModel=Apartment}. Error: 0x80070002
> 2013-08-03 11:24:26, Error                 SP     Error READ, 0x00000002 while gathering/applying object: apply-success, Action,CMXEPlugin,C:\$WINDOWS.~BT\Sources\ReplacementManifests,Microsoft-Windows-DirectoryServices-ADAM-Client\adammigrate.dll,{43CCF250-2A74-48c6-9620-FC312EC475D6},Apartment. Will return 2[gle=0x000000cb]
> 2013-08-03 11:25:23, Error      [0x080390] MIG    Failure while calling IPostApply->PostApply for Plugin={ServerPath="%windir%\system32\icfupgd.dll", CLSID={2f593f80-46a4-4da9-aad8-83a71d1f4333}, ThreadingModel=Apartment}. Error: 0x800700B7
> 2013-08-03 11:25:23, Error                 SP     Error READ, 0x000000B7 while gathering/applying object: post-apply, Action,CMXEPlugin,C:\$Windows.~BT\Work\MachineSpecific\Working\agentmgr\CCSIAgent,%windir%\system32\icfupgd.dll,{2f593f80-46a4-4da9-aad8-83a71d1f4333},Apartment. Will return 2[gle=0x000000cb]
> 2013-08-03 11:27:17, Error                 MIG    NetShareEnum failed
> 2013-08-03 11:29:23, Error                 MIG    COnlineWinNTPlatform::AddPathToSearchIndexer - Failed to create CSearchManager instance, error: 0x80070422[gle=0x000003f0]
> 2013-08-03 11:32:07, Error      [0x0808fe] MIG    Plugin {52776FBF-403C-49cc-b7cb-dd557f36096A}: UpdateAcl failed: 0x80070002
> 2013-08-03 11:32:09, Error      [0x0808fe] MIG    Plugin {0b23c863-4410-4153-8733-a60c9b1990fb}: TableTextServiceMig!RemoveObsoleteCHSHKLMRegkey - fail to open regkey (software\Microsoft\CTF\TIP\{E429B25A-E5D3-4D1F-9BE3-0C608477E3A1}\LanguageProfile\0x00000804) = 2
> 2013-08-03 11:32:09, Error      [0x0808fe] MIG    Plugin {0b23c863-4410-4153-8733-a60c9b1990fb}: TableTextServiceMig!ApplySuccess() remove HKLM Registries error
> 2013-08-03 12:01:09, Error                 MOUPG  CSetupNotify::ReportEventW(182): Result = 0x8024F005
> 2013-08-03 12:01:09, Error                 MOUPG  SetupManager::Reporting rollback event: [0xC1900101, 0x40019]


I found that issue, it was Lucid Virtu Drivers, I rebooted in windows safe mod and than booted windows debugging. I had to reboot couples times till I got all the Lucid Virtu drivers out of my system and than removed the Nv drivers and re-installed it again. "yeah it was not the Nv drivers it was " Lucid Virtu".


----------



## Thoth420

Just installed 8.1 pro and am coming straight from 7(both are 64 bit). I was curious about how this skydrive works and if there is a way to also have my user folder (primarily documents) locally stored as well. If anyone has a decent link of how this stuff works would be much appreciated.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I found that the update to windows 8.1 actually gave me more space on my C drive... It looks like after having windows 8 for a few weeks and then the update to 8.1, with all my programs on other storage drives and just some necessary drivers on the C drive, i'm only upto 21.7GB used on my boot drive. Definitely happy with all the space I have. Seems like a trimmed down version of windows IMHO.


About the same here just the OS drivers and peripheral software.


----------



## SvenskNavi

Any reason this guide won't fully work for Windows 8.1? (Besides refreshing WEI, since that's apparently gone from 8.1)


----------



## gdubc

I used it. What part doesn't work for you?

You can still get the w.e.i.

1. Run admin. cmd: Winsat formal (takes a little bit)

2.OpenC\Windows\Performance\WinSAT\DataStore

3. Open latest: date.time.Formal.Assessment.XML


----------



## SvenskNavi

I haven't actually tried yet, I'm getting the last of my parts for my new computer tomorrow and just wanted to verify that this guide would still work if I do 8.1 instead of 8.

Good to know about the WEI, everything I saw online was saying it was taken out, which is why I thought "Hmm, what other stuff could a guide for 8 have that would make it not work for 8.1?" ^.^


----------



## Thoth420

I also was under the impression WEI was gone so thanks for that gdubc?


----------



## gdubc

Its just not in friendly form anymore.


----------



## taem

Man there are some awesome helpful folks on the net, OP is one. Thanks a ton.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaffi*
> 
> Thanks! Hmm well, then I have to choose between fast boot or having ~6 GB (75% of my 8 GB ram being the size of hiberfil.sys) more free space on my 128 GB SSD. That's tough


Fast Boot all the way but reduce the size of hibernation file to 50% (lowest you can).


----------



## error-id10t

This might also interest some or not; how to get Win8.1 into USB so you can do stuff instead of having to revert back to Win8. Apparently some don't need this, but when I tried to do "remove everything" under Win8.1 to perform clean install it failed (same for refresh etc).

http://pureinfotech.com/2013/10/19/download-windows-81-iso-using-windows-8-product-key/


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> This might also interest some or not; how to get Win8.1 into USB so you can do stuff instead of having to revert back to Win8. Apparently some don't need this, but when I tried to do "remove everything" under Win8.1 to perform clean install it failed (same for refresh etc).
> 
> http://pureinfotech.com/2013/10/19/download-windows-81-iso-using-windows-8-product-key/


i like


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> This might also interest some or not; how to get Win8.1 into USB so you can do stuff instead of having to revert back to Win8. Apparently some don't need this, but when I tried to do "remove everything" under Win8.1 to perform clean install it failed (same for refresh etc).
> 
> http://pureinfotech.com/2013/10/19/download-windows-81-iso-using-windows-8-product-key/


But then, once you try and install it, key wont work.
here it's the solution
*does not work*

EDIT:
Alternative
http://forum.notebookreview.com/windows-os-software/735517-how-install-windows-8-1-clean-your-windows-8-upgrade-key.html


----------



## Baghi

You can use one of those generic keys available at technet to install win8.1 and then change the key with your own win8 from settings. It's as simple as that. Plus, technet keys re NOT illegal.









EDIT:
Here's something that might interest you Sean: How to Update Windows Defender Offline? Install Latest Virus Definition Files Manually


----------



## dangyuangan

It instead what you have to do now to get anywhere is press the Windows Key + X and it will give you a menu.thank you


----------



## cslayer211

Is it necessary to disconnect secondary drives (so the boot partition stays on the SSD) before the installation if there is no space allocated to the HDD's?


----------



## jlhawn

hey Sean if your out there, my wife's employer is giving her a free Crucial 240gb ssd and she is giving it to me, I am running 4 hdd in my sabertooth x58, would it be a mistake to connect the ssd to one of the 2 sata 6gbps ports or remove one of my hdd's from a sata 3gbps ports and connect the ssd there? I have been told that the 6gbps ports on the x58 boards are unstable. I know when I built this system 3 years ago I had one hdd connected to a 6gbps port and I couldn't even get it to work so that's why I'm not using them. the sata 6 ports are marvell and the sata 3 are intel. I also have all my drives running in AHCI mode.
also I will be putting my operating system on the new ssd.
thanks for helping so much on ocn


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

The 6Gb/s ports are Marvell, meaning they'll be unstable. The native Intel ports, even with half the sequential speeds, will be significantly more consistent. There is no time when this isn't true; save the Marvell ports for ODDs and slow HDDs.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> The 6Gb/s ports are Marvell, meaning they'll be unstable. The native Intel ports, even with half the sequential speeds, will be significantly more consistent. There is no time when this isn't true; save the Marvell ports for ODDs and slow HDDs.


thank you for the info.
I was told I can connect my 2 Blu-ray burners to the sata 6 ports, that way I can keep my 4 hdd's and have the ssd as my board has 2 sata 6gbps and 6 sata 3gbps ports. I have lots of photos stored on 2 hdd's and lots of games on 1 hdd then my operating system and office and photo editing programs etc on my main c drive which I will put those on the ssd when I install it.
is it ok to use the Crucial Clone software or would a fresh install of my windows 7 pro 64bit be better?

thanks again.
+rep


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cslayer211*
> 
> Is it necessary to disconnect secondary drives (so the boot partition stays on the SSD) before the installation if there is no space allocated to the HDD's?


yes, unless you dont feel like it. Feel fee to do as you like.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> The 6Gb/s ports are Marvell, meaning they'll be unstable. The native Intel ports, even with half the sequential speeds, will be significantly more consistent. There is no time when this isn't true; save the Marvell ports for ODDs and slow HDDs.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for the info.
> I was told I can connect my 2 Blu-ray burners to the sata 6 ports, that way I can keep my 4 hdd's and have the ssd as my board has 2 sata 6gbps and 6 sata 3gbps ports. I have lots of photos stored on 2 hdd's and lots of games on 1 hdd then my operating system and office and photo editing programs etc on my main c drive which I will put those on the ssd when I install it.
> is it ok to use the Crucial Clone software or would a fresh install of my windows 7 pro 64bit be better?
> 
> thanks again.
> +rep
Click to expand...

cloning is fine.


----------



## jlhawn

thank you Sean, I was hoping the clone program was ok.


----------



## VikeStep

Hello, so I haven't read through all 52 pages in this thread yet, so sorry if an answer already exists

I ran into problems on my computer and I needed a fresh restore and I stumbled onto this and thought I might set it up using this method.

So if I run "Remove Everything and Reinstall Windows", are there any steps I have to skip? For example, when i first set it up, I don't remember having to do any of the steps in the "Configure a drive using a BIOS/UEFI motherboard and MBR format" section.

I'm not sure if this will be helpful or not, but my computer was custom made at a shop (I told them the parts I wanted) and they gave me the install discs including windows so it wasn't preinstalled.

And lastly, will running "Remove Everything and Reinstall Windows", require me to reinstall all the drivers again? or will i have to put the disc's in to fix it.

PC Specs (if it helps)
1TB Seagate SATA3 HDD
Windows 8 64bit OEM
Kingston 120G HyperX SSD SATA3
Asus P8Z77-V Motherboard


----------



## Flisker_new

Hi Sean,

Awesome guide, just one thing if I may ask.

It's about - "Enable write back caching and turnoff windows write-caching buffer flushing on C:\ drive:"

I have Windows 8.1 Ent. Ed. and there is no "Policy" tab, it has been removed. But I found that IRST has option to disable "Write-caching buffer flushing" so I played with it a little .... and results are weird.



Disabled setting :

 

Enabled setting :

 

These are two Samsungs 830 128GB in RAID 0

*Disabled should improve performance ? I am missing something here







*


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VikeStep*
> 
> Hello, so I haven't read through all 52 pages in this thread yet, so sorry if an answer already exists
> 
> I ran into problems on my computer and I needed a fresh restore and I stumbled onto this and thought I might set it up using this method.
> 
> So if I run "Remove Everything and Reinstall Windows", are there any steps I have to skip? For example, when i first set it up, I don't remember having to do any of the steps in the "Configure a drive using a BIOS/UEFI motherboard and MBR format" section.
> 
> I'm not sure if this will be helpful or not, but my computer was custom made at a shop (I told them the parts I wanted) and they gave me the install discs including windows so it wasn't preinstalled.
> 
> And lastly, will running "Remove Everything and Reinstall Windows", require me to reinstall all the drivers again? or will i have to put the disc's in to fix it.
> 
> PC Specs (if it helps)
> 1TB Seagate SATA3 HDD
> Windows 8 64bit OEM
> Kingston 120G HyperX SSD SATA3
> Asus P8Z77-V Motherboard


Just start from the 3rd post in the guide after you do "Remove Everything and Reinstall Windows." You will have to reinstall the drivers.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flisker_new*
> 
> Hi Sean,
> 
> Awesome guide, just one thing if I may ask.
> 
> It's about - "Enable write back caching and turnoff windows write-caching buffer flushing on C:\ drive:"
> 
> I have Windows 8.1 Ent. Ed. and there is no "Policy" tab, it has been removed. But I found that IRST has option to disable "Write-caching buffer flushing" so I played with it a little .... and results are weird.
> 
> 
> 
> Disabled setting :
> 
> 
> 
> Enabled setting :
> 
> 
> 
> These are two Samsungs 830 128GB in RAID 0
> 
> *Disabled should improve performance ? I am missing something here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Disabled will not give better performance, enabled will. So based on the screenshots the 4k write speed increased. So you are good with the IRST setting enabled.


----------



## Flisker_new

Thx for reply Sean, yep write speeds increased nicely will keep it like this


----------



## Sprkd1

I just did a fresh install of Windows 8.1 Pro 64-bit. I installed it in UEFI mode and my primary SSD is GPT. My secondary HDD, which I formatted after installing Windows through Disk Management, is formatted as MBR and the "convert to GPT" is greyed out in Disk Management. Does this matter? Is there any disadvantage of having a primary/system disk as GPT and the secondary as MBR?


----------



## madLyfe

i updated to the newest samsung magician software that just came out a couple days ago and this is the error that im getting when i load up the app..



and its also showing two samsung 830 drive in the drop down but i only have one..


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sprkd1*
> 
> I just did a fresh install of Windows 8.1 Pro 64-bit. I installed it in UEFI mode and my primary SSD is GPT. My secondary HDD, which I formatted after installing Windows through Disk Management, is formatted as MBR and the "convert to GPT" is greyed out in Disk Management. Does this matter? Is there any disadvantage of having a primary/system disk as GPT and the secondary as MBR?


in order to change the secondary drive to GPT the drive needs to have no partitions on it. Delete all partitions on it if you want to change ti from MBR to GPT.

There is no issue in having one drive GPT and the other MBR formatted.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madLyfe*
> 
> i updated to the newest samsung magician software that just came out a couple days ago and this is the error that im getting when i load up the app..
> 
> 
> 
> and its also showing two samsung 830 drive in the drop down but i only have one..


Try install the latest IRST driver?


----------



## madLyfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Try install the latest IRST driver?


thanks for the reply sean, i have just installed IRST drivers and uninstalled and reinstalled the magician software and it is still tossing the same error.. it might just be a bug or something because it was fine on the previous version of the software unless i am missing something..


----------



## Sprkd1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> in order to change the secondary drive to GPT the drive needs to have no partitions on it. Delete all partitions on it if you want to change ti from MBR to GPT.
> 
> There is no issue in having one drive GPT and the other MBR formatted.


Thanks. I was able to format it as GPT.

However, I seem to be having the 120 Hz UI issue in Windows 8.1. Basically, mouse movement is at 120 Hz but moving windows around or scrolling in the browser is at 60 Hz. Sometimes, I will randomly get 120 Hz but then it will revert to 60 Hz.

Any fix for this? I've applied all the updates for Windows.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sprkd1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> in order to change the secondary drive to GPT the drive needs to have no partitions on it. Delete all partitions on it if you want to change ti from MBR to GPT.
> 
> There is no issue in having one drive GPT and the other MBR formatted.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I was able to format it as GPT.
> 
> However, I seem to be having the 120 Hz UI issue in Windows 8.1. Basically, mouse movement is at 120 Hz but moving windows around or scrolling in the browser is at 60 Hz. Sometimes, I will randomly get 120 Hz but then it will revert to 60 Hz.
> 
> Any fix for this? I've applied all the updates for Windows.
Click to expand...

no clue.


----------



## Jaffi

Hi sean, I need your advice here







I am currently using Windows 7 and want to switch over to Windows 8.1. I am using a SSD and a HDD. Windows 8.1 would obviously install on SSD, I want to install in UEFI GOP mode for fastboot.

So my question is regarding the HDD and the data which is stored there. Can I just use it with fresh Windows 8.1 install or would there be any problems with file permissions? I remember that back in the time when I switched from Vista to 7, I had invalid entries under file properties--->security which could only be deleted by copying the files back and forth while running the new OS. Windows 7 just could not process the old user entries from Vista anymore.

So how should I cope with all the data on my HDD when installing a new OS to my SSD? I wouldn't want to copy it all to another drive, then format the HDD and copy it all over. That is a pain for 1 TB of data









Thanks!


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaffi*
> 
> Hi sean, I need your advice here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently using Windows 7 and want to switch over to Windows 8.1. I am using a SSD and a HDD. Windows 8.1 would obviously install on SSD, I want to install in UEFI GOP mode for fastboot.
> 
> So my question is regarding the HDD and the data which is stored there. Can I just use it with fresh Windows 8.1 install or would there be any problems with file permissions? I remember that back in the time when I switched from Vista to 7, I had invalid entries under file properties--->security which could only be deleted by copying the files back and forth while running the new OS. Windows 7 just could not process the old user entries from Vista anymore.
> 
> So how should I cope with all the data on my HDD when installing a new OS to my SSD? I wouldn't want to copy it all to another drive, then format the HDD and copy it all over. That is a pain for 1 TB of data
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


I've not had permissions problems myself.


----------



## CTM Audi

Not sure if these are there and I missed them, but didn't see them.

For windows 8.1, after installing it creates a Windows.old folder (around 4GB if done right after installing Win8).
How to remove - http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows7/how-do-i-remove-the-windows-old-folder

Boot to desktop without a third part app, after installing 8.1.
Right click on taskbar, open properties. Click on navigation tab, then check the box to go to desktop at boot up or when all apps are closed.


----------



## Mercyflush64

I have read that before setting up your SSD for the first time that it is wise to clear your overclock settings in the bios and go with a stock board for installation. Would it be better to mess with my overclock now and get it stable with my HD and then clear it out before I redo my system with a new SSD? Would it matter much to the life of the SSD if I waited and messed with an overclock testing after the install with all of the rebooting it would need and stress from running Prime95?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercyflush64*
> 
> I have read that before setting up your SSD for the first time that it is wise to clear your overclock settings in the bios and go with a stock board for installation. Would it be better to mess with my overclock now and get it stable with my HD and then clear it out before I redo my system with a new SSD?


yes
Quote:


> Would it matter much to the life of the SSD if I waited and messed with an overclock testing after the install with all of the rebooting it would need and stress from running Prime95?


with overclocking there is always risk of data corruption


----------



## MBonn67

Installing SSD in son's rig. Currently running 8.1 Pro on VelociRaptor, and want to do clean install onto SSD. Have used guide several times for Win 7 builds (and works great, thanks Sean), but this is my first attempt with 8.1.

Got to "*Windows Easy Transfer*" step for _Settings_ per the guide, but apparently in 8.1 you can only use it to import from "_old PC_". Doesn't offer the choice to make this rig the "old" one. MS website doesn't really offer a solution or substitute other than "File History" for personal files or "backup image" for everything else. But I don't want to restore the new SSD from image, I just want to back up the current settings. Is there granular control of backup image now (like can I just do settings)? (Haven't actually gone thru the "create backup image"process on 8.1).

So searching Start screen for "backup" offered no assistance, but when I stopped typing at "back" I saw "Back up settings" as a choice ("back up" being 2 words), and it takes you to "Sync Settings" page. So if you sign in with an MS account (he does) this is to let you make any PC you sign into seem like your own, by backing up settings to Skydrive. This seems like exactly what I wanted. I turned on "Sync Settings" and included every option it offers. My questions are: Has anyone tried this? And does it work as well as Windows Easy Transfer? Will it save all of his personalization and customization (including sounds, symlinks, etc)?

From MS:

"Y*our Start screen layout, chosen colors, themes, language preferences, browser history and favorites, and Windows Store app settings are synced between PCs.
You can get to and share your photos, documents, and other files from SkyDrive, Facebook, Flickr, and other services on all your PCs without signing in to each one."*

Or does anyone have another (free) replacement for WET for 8.1 (like if you don't use MS account)?

And why doesn't MS mention "Sync Settings" on their Support "Backup" page (below)?

http://windows.microsoft.com/is-is/windows/back-up-programs-system-settings-files#1TC=windows-7

I suppose I'll do the clean install on the SSD and see how complete the Sync is. After all, I should still be able to put old C: drive HDD back in & boot from it if it missed something, right...?


----------



## Tennobanzai

Is there any fix to my issue. I'm trying to redownload Windows 8 but it says "We can't connect right now Check your Internet connection and try again". I've tried on 2 computers and same message. Legit key and all.


----------



## Mercyflush64

I may be in a similar boat as you. I have a Windows 8 upgrade and I really don't want to install Windows 7 on my new SSD first before my Win8 key will work. Done it before with a new hard drive and it waits until Windows 8 gets ready to complete when it tells me the key is invalid for this version because I didn't install win7 first.


----------



## b.walker36

I have two questions:

1) The guide mentions to use the intel ports for the ssd, however mine are only 3gb/s while the Marvell are 6gb/s. Which should I choose? Also any changes in the cables or are they all the same (I know noob question lol)

2) I also am adding 4gb of ram but it mist likely won't arrive until after the drive. Should I wait and do it all at once for better optimization or does it not matter?


----------



## Jedson3614

Its recommended for stability and speed to usually take Intel but in your strange case, and it doesn't sound correct but I will have to check your manual, but in this case take the 6gbs due to it being double speed. Intel's ports are better than Marvell for many reasons but if were talking strictly speed make sure you have Marvell drivers installed and use those. Your manual probably states to use Intel as well but use the faster port. Swapping out ram is nothing. You can do either or however you choose. For the drive back up what you have and re install windows would be my suggestion.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> Its recommended for stability and speed to usually take Intel but in your strange case, and it doesn't sound correct but I will have to check your manual, but in this case take the 6gbs due to it being double speed. Intel's ports are better than Marvell for many reasons but if were talking strictly speed make sure you have Marvell drivers installed and use those. Your manual probably states to use Intel as well but use the faster port. Swapping out ram is nothing. You can do either or however you choose. For the drive back up what you have and re install windows would be my suggestion.


I checked the manual it states them as 3gb/s and the marvel at 6gb/s

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P7P55DE_PRO/#support Here is the manual maybe I'm missing something. Under internal connections it does not state speed of the intel, but under board layout it does.

Do I have to install the marvel drivers before installing windows or do I do that after?

Confirms in Specs as well on the Intel being 3gb/s
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P7P55DE_PRO/#specifications


----------



## Jedson3614

You can do it after, its going to be just like the use of Intel but just with a diff driver. Download and install marvel drivers after you install windows, you will be more happy with the faster speeds. make sure you specify and can see the drives under marvel ports in bios. make sure its turned on and rated at what it should, also before and its wise to set sata to performance and AHCI before installing windows otherwise you will run into problems.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> You can do it after, its going to be just like the use of Intel but just with a diff driver. Download and install marvel drivers after you install windows, you will be more happy with the faster speeds. make sure you specify and can see the drives under marvel ports in bios. make sure its turned on and rated at what it should, also before and its wise to set sata to performance and AHCI before installing windows otherwise you will run into problems.


Yeah I plan to only have the drive hooked up as i will be using a USB to install off so if I don't have a drive to install on I know it's not recognizing it lol.

Thanks.


----------



## b.walker36

It has come to my attention that because I got a win 8 key through Microsoft's promotional upgrade I cannot clean instal via .iso. I will need to install win7 first and then upgrade.

I'm assuming I can follow this guide, install win7. Immediately install win8 and then continue following the guide. This will be time consuming.

Food for thought....Any way for me to use my upgrade key with and iso...lol


----------



## Jedson3614

I know I showed you what to do in that thread!


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> I know I showed you what to do in that thread!


You gave me an idea lol, I'm looking for more while confirming to follow this guide over the win7 guide







. I do appreciate your help though.

I was able to do more research and it looks like you can use the generic keys to install from the iso and change your key. So that is the route I'm going.

Now here is to hoping I can load a bf4 map in less than 3 minutes and that my marvel controller doesn't give me any issues.


----------



## Jedson3614

Yeah I sent you that JPG read it , its from a magazine. If you sue those generic keys it will work , I've tested it.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> Yeah I sent you that JPG read it , its from a magazine. If you sue those generic keys it will work , I've tested it.


Did you send it PM, I don't see anything. But I figured a way to do it easily anyway.

In addition after some research I'm just going to use the sata II as my real world performance should be very similar and I won't have to worry about using the Marvell controller.

Can I browse my old drive to steal files from or will it be unreadable? I was hoping I could just plug it in after I have everything setup in order to steal my bf4 files and some other stuff I don't want to re-download.


----------



## Jedson3614

The jpg is attached in one of the above comments


----------



## Mercyflush64

I had the Win8 upgrade and there is a work around so you don't have to install win7 first. It creates the other partition and you have to delete the main partition and extend the new one to the full capacity and then install and it won't tell you that your copy is the incorrect version for your key to work.


----------



## Jedson3614

Last night I just updated to 8.1 what a mess. its worse than windows 8, how can Microsoft continue to go backwards. The one and only reason I did this was for the API graphics upgrade for BF4.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> Last night I just updated to 8.1 what a mess. its worse than windows 8, how can Microsoft continue to go backwards. The one and only reason I did this was for the API graphics upgrade for BF4.


Which is why I still use Win 7. lol


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Which is why I still use Win 7. lol


You and me, three. I'll use Win 7 until sometime in 2019.


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> You and me, three. I'll use Win 7 until sometime in 2019.


Seriously, stop. I really really really don't care whether you like it or not. Thanks.
Use ClassicSheel + Registry hack for UAC, boom! a much, much better Win 7.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> Seriously, stop. I really really really don't care whether you like it or not. Thanks.
> Use ClassicSheel + Registry hack for UAC, boom! a much, much better Win 7.


I just use it how it is and its a better win7 lol.

But on topic SSD arrived today will be installing tonight. Thanks in advance for the guide....Wish me luck.


----------



## Jedson3614

Let us know how it turns out


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> Seriously, stop. I really really really don't care whether you like it or not. Thanks.
> Use ClassicSheel + Registry hack for UAC, boom! a much, much better Win 7.


Seriously, stop. I really, really don't care whether you don't like it or not.







I've tried 8.0 and 8.1 and didn't like them (actually used 8.0 for almost a week when I forgot my notebook on a trip). It would take more than bringing back the Start Menu to get me interested. Win 7 is meeting my needs now so why change? When I was getting ready to replace my old XP machine a year ago last fall with the machine I finally built last February, I looked into 8.0 and didn't like what I saw so I committed myself to Win 7 and bought two retail copies of Ultimate and one retail copy of Home Premium. I already had a notebook with Win 7 on it. M$ had their chance with me and blew it. Same with M$ Office. I didn't like the direction it was going with 365 and 2013 so I upgraded from 2007 to 2010 while I could so I would have a useful office program through the end of Win 7.


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Seriously, stop. I really, really don't care whether you don't like it or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried 8.0 and 8.1 and didn't like them (actually used 8.0 for almost a week when I forgot my notebook on a trip). It would take more than bringing back the Start Menu to get me interested. Win 7 is meeting my needs now so why change? When I was getting ready to replace my old XP machine a year ago last fall with the machine I finally built last February, I looked into 8.0 and didn't like what I saw so I committed myself to Win 7 and bought two retail copies of Ultimate and one retail copy of Home Premium. I already had a notebook with Win 7 on it. M$ had their chance with me and blew it. Same with M$ Office. I didn't like the direction it was going with 365 and 2013 so I upgraded from 2007 to 2010 while I could so I would have a useful office program through the end of Win 7.


oh I'm sorry I have trouble reading.. what is the title of the thread? is it "let's all talk about how we hate Win 8! and we GOT to tell EVERYONE about our bad experiences and how we hate Microsoft!" again I'm sorry, I must have misread the title.


----------



## b.walker36

Well I'm up and running but I noticed I have the ability to eject all my HDD and my SSD that is definitely new. Why is that?


----------



## b.walker36

A warning to people. If you back up your OC settings via the bios make sure you don't change the sata settings. When I restored mine it put it back to IDE which worked fine loading windows. I noticed it though and switched it back to the one the guide reccommends and it broke everything and I had to re install haha.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> You and me, three. I'll use Win 7 until sometime in 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, stop. I really really really don't care whether you like it or not. Thanks.
> Use ClassicSheel + Registry hack for UAC, boom! a much, much better Win 7.
Click to expand...

Nope, Windows search is dookie with Win 8. And classic shell doesnt fix that.

I like everything else tho. If the search was back to how it is in win 7 I'd be using Win 8....i had some other issues with it too that i forgot. I still use it once in a while via virtual machine tho.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> Well I'm up and running but I noticed I have the ability to eject all my HDD and my SSD that is definitely new. Why is that?


update your IRST driver and or disable hot swap in the SATA settings in the BIOS.


----------



## Exostenza

Loved your Windows 7 guide and this looks great too!

Thanks man.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exostenza*
> 
> Loved your Windows 7 guide and this looks great too!
> 
> Thanks man.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Nope, Windows search is dookie with Win 8. And classic shell doesnt fix that.
> 
> I like everything else tho. If the search was back to how it is in win 7 I'd be using Win 8....i had some other issues with it too that i forgot. I still use it once in a while via virtual machine tho.
> 
> update your IRST driver and or disable hot swap in the SATA settings in the BIOS.


Is that the Intel Rapid Storage? I got nervous on that one as I couldn't tell if it was for my chipset or not so I just left it alone lol

EDIT: Did not see the readme on the download scree, verified 5 series chip-set. I just installed it and no more eject for my drives.

Awesome guide.


----------



## Jedson3614

Just to help you didn't have to re install, you need to change a registry setting to accept ahci, and I told you about that ahead of time why did you set to ide anyway, there was no need. Also you don't have the correct setting you installed drives as removable set them to the other settings and check the two boxes. You can get to these settings by going to device manager and right clicking on each drive and going to properties.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> Just to help you didn't have to re install, you need to change a registry setting to accept ahci, and I told you about that ahead of time why did you set to ide anyway, there was no need. Also you don't have the correct setting you installed drives as removable set them to the other settings and check the two boxes. You can get to these settings by going to device manager and right clicking on each drive and going to properties.


My drives are setup in the bios properly and once I installed the latest rapid storage drivers it fixed the hot swap issue.

Also I did not change it to IDE on purpose. It was left over when I backed up my OC settings. I thought it only saved the oc settings but it was the complete bios setup. I could not even get it to boot windows so I just reinstalled it was not a huge deal.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Got a quick q...

Just recently move been experiencing slower performance with the Samsung 830 series boot drive I have... I went into my Intel rst driver and noticed it was in sata 2 mode on the marrevell port also... I'm changing it back to the Intel sata 3 port,..will that hinder trim and garbage collection in any way or will it pickup where it left off?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Got a quick q...
> 
> Just recently move been experiencing slower performance with the Samsung 830 series boot drive I have... I went into my Intel rst driver and noticed it was in sata 2 mode on the marrevell port also... I'm changing it back to the Intel sata 3 port,..will that hinder trim and garbage collection in any way or will it pickup where it left off?


No need to worry about it.


----------



## Jedson3614

That is done automatically depending on the drive. Most modern drives handle it automatically and no need to worry. If you are using windows 8 you can manually trim your drive by using optimize in defrag utility. If your using windows 7 depending on brand of drive, OCZ for example has a trim command in its utility.


----------



## Zaujahr

Hey all,

I apologize for this post, but I am new to overclock and this looks like an extremely useful bit of information. I was just wondering where can I find the latest updates to the guide? Are the first 3 posts updated or are the updates throughout the guide?

Thanks!


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaujahr*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> I apologize for this post, but I am new to overclock and this looks like an extremely useful bit of information. I was just wondering where can I find the latest updates to the guide? Are the first 3 posts updated or are the updates throughout the guide?
> 
> Thanks!


The first posts are always updated as need.


----------



## Zaujahr

Awesome. Thanks much! Great guide by the way!


----------



## eBombzor

- snip


----------



## exzacklyright

8.1 guide naooo!


----------



## madLyfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madLyfe*
> 
> i updated to the newest samsung magician software that just came out a couple days ago and this is the error that im getting when i load up the app..
> 
> 
> 
> and its also showing two samsung 830 drive in the drop down but i only have one..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Try install the latest IRST driver?


i read at a few places that other ppl are having this issues with the magician software if they are not setup in AHCI mode and are in RAID..


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> 8.1 guide naooo!


There is nothing different for 8.1 though. It's just 8 with a few extra features.


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> There is nothing different for 8.1 though. It's just 8 with a few extra features.


Then why won't they let me update... and why do they have seperate keys... arggggggg


----------



## xGiggles

When installing to my SSD and after hitting "new" in setup, should I also press the format button? It doesn't say to do so in the instructions so I just want to make sure.


----------



## Mercyflush64

Under system setup after installation line 8. Expand the "Hard disk" option and change the "Turn off hard disk after" setting to "Never." By doing this all of my HDD in my system now never sleep and I don't want this to shorten the life of drives I rarely use. Is there a way to do this for my SSD and still let my HHD's sleep?


----------



## Ghostrider5666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercyflush64*
> 
> Under system setup after installation line 8. Expand the "Hard disk" option and change the "Turn off hard disk after" setting to "Never." By doing this all of my HDD in my system now never sleep and I don't want this to shorten the life of drives I rarely use. Is there a way to do this for my SSD and still let my HHD's sleep?


That's a good idea


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> There is nothing different for 8.1 though. It's just 8 with a few extra features.
> 
> 
> 
> Then why won't they let me update... and why do they have seperate keys... arggggggg
Click to expand...

what are you having issues with? And 8 and 8.1 are basically the same besides a few adjustments.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xGiggles*
> 
> When installing to my SSD and after hitting "new" in setup, should I also press the format button? It doesn't say to do so in the instructions so I just want to make sure.


it formats the drive automatically when you click next.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercyflush64*
> 
> Under system setup after installation line 8. Expand the "Hard disk" option and change the "Turn off hard disk after" setting to "Never." By doing this all of my HDD in my system now never sleep and I don't want this to shorten the life of drives I rarely use. Is there a way to do this for my SSD and still let my HHD's sleep?


It wont shorten life. Spinnning down and back up again actually shortens it more than having them spin constantly.


----------



## xGiggles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> what are you having issues with? And 8 and 8.1 are basically the same besides a few adjustments.
> it formats the drive automatically when you click next.
> It wont shorten life. Spinnning down and back up again actually shortens it more than having them spin constantly.


Thanks!


----------



## bcooper21

This guide trust windows way to much.

1. You should disable indexing
2. Disable super fetch clean install windows 8.1 still not not noitce my ssd same as 7.


----------



## rogerthat1945

Quote:


> QUOTE;
> _*A quick word on SSDs:
> SSDs do NOT require the confusing and intense setup that a lot of people seem to suggest. The current day SSDs are much more reliable and literally all that is necessary is to change the SATA mode to AHCI in the BIOS/UEFI, install, and you are good to go. I highly recommend reinstalling your OS instead of migrating/mirroring it from a HDD when you get a SSD. It may take longer, but it is worth it in the end. Also, if you want to learn more about SSDs or see my recommended SSDs then click here: (More info here)
> UNQUOTE*_


Hi Sean and/or anyone who can assist with a Samsung Pro 128Gb SSD

I went to my BIOS after re-booting Windows 7 x64, and there is NOTHING about AHCI/UEFI anywhere at all.

I wanted to Clone/Run Windows 7 onto the SSD but there was a complaint about it being GPT or something,

Any ideas?

My spare PC Specs are;-
Compaq Presario
4Gb RAM
1Tb WD Black HD (only 50Gb used)
X1950XTX 512Mb Graphics card.
Athlon 64 3200+
Windows is fully updated.
The Bios is the latest one (dated March 2006)

It runs great; but I had a spare SSD, so thought it would work.....

If I format the Hard drive; will it work or ruin the SSD if I want to use it later for games on my Haswell i7 rig (with the 250Gb Samsung SSD)? But most games I have are played online....


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogerthat1945*
> 
> QUOTE;
> _*A quick word on SSDs:
> SSDs do NOT require the confusing and intense setup that a lot of people seem to suggest. The current day SSDs are much more reliable and literally all that is necessary is to change the SATA mode to AHCI in the BIOS/UEFI, install, and you are good to go. I highly recommend reinstalling your OS instead of migrating/mirroring it from a HDD when you get a SSD. It may take longer, but it is worth it in the end. Also, if you want to learn more about SSDs or see my recommended SSDs then click here: (More info here)
> UNQUOTE*_
> 
> Hi Sean and/or anyone who can assist with a Samsung Pro 128Gb SSD
> 
> I went to my BIOS after re-booting Windows 7 x64, and there is NOTHING about AHCI/UEFI anywhere at all.
> 
> I wanted to Clone/Run Windows 7 onto the SSD but there was a complaint about it being GPT or something,
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> My spare PC Specs are;-
> Compaq Presario
> 4Gb RAM
> 1Tb WD Black HD (only 50Gb used)
> X1950XTX 512Mb Graphics card.
> Athlon 64 3200+
> Windows is fully updated.
> The Bios is the latest one (dated March 2006)
> 
> It runs great; but I had a spare SSD, so thought it would work.....
> 
> If I format the Hard drive; will it work or ruin the SSD if I want to use it later for games on my Haswell i7 rig (with the 250Gb Samsung SSD)? But most games I have are played online....


odds are you cant chose what to run, bad thing about prebuilt pcs


----------



## rogerthat1945

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> odds are you can chose what to run, bad thing about prebuilt pcs


Thanks for the quick response.

But I dont know what you said.

This comment of yours looks somewhere near what might be the problem though;-
QUOTE
"If you are using a SSD use the native Intel or AMD SATA 3Gb/s or SATA 6Gb/s ports, I advise that you do NOT use the Marvell or other 3rd party SATA ports for your SSD/HDD."
UNQUOTE.

But I dont know for sure. It is an old Mo-bo. I may be wrong though; as `Native` probably means `already on the motherboard` and not an add-in SATA (Via PCI-e) card (if there is such a thing)?

I guess that the pre-formatted GPT drive will have to remain on the shelf.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogerthat1945*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> odds are you can chose what to run, bad thing about prebuilt pcs
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick response.
> 
> But I dont know what you said.
> 
> This comment of yours looks somewhere near what might be the problem though;-
> QUOTE
> "If you are using a SSD use the native Intel or AMD SATA 3Gb/s or SATA 6Gb/s ports, I advise that you do NOT use the Marvell or other 3rd party SATA ports for your SSD/HDD."
> UNQUOTE.
> 
> But I dont know for sure. It is an old Mo-bo. I may be wrong though; as `Native` probably means `already on the motherboard` and not an add-in SATA card (if there is such a thing)?
> 
> I guess that the pre-formatted GPT drive will have to remain on the shelf.
Click to expand...

refresh your browser, i didnt realize my quote contained an old quote i quoted. ( the ocn new "draft saving thing " ) should be less confusing


----------



## rogerthat1945

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> refresh your browser, i didnt realize my quote contained an old quote i quoted. ( the ocn new "draft saving thing " ) should be less confusing


Is English not actually your first language?


----------



## eBombzor

Does secure boot interfere with OS installation? Or can I keep it on for the Windows 8.1 installation?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Does secure boot interfere with OS installation? Or can I keep it on for the Windows 8.1 installation?


No idea, I have never messed with it. Let me know how it works out for you.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogerthat1945*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> refresh your browser, i didnt realize my quote contained an old quote i quoted. ( the ocn new "draft saving thing " ) should be less confusing
> 
> 
> 
> Is English not actually your first language?
Click to expand...

ok lets try again. forget that quote, it was from another time, saved on my pc with a newer feature that saves my posts.

so IGNORE IT
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> odds are you cant chose what to run, bad thing about prebuilt pcs


any questions?


----------



## rogerthat1945

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ok lets try again. forget that quote, it was from another time, saved on my pc with a newer feature that saves my posts.
> 
> so IGNORE IT
> any questions?


I forgot Samsung have SSD Clone software free to download. Found and installed.

Clone took under an hour. No messing around with details..

So I did that and my 2006 Athlon 64 3200+ now boots up in under 30 seconds on Windows 7 Ultimate x64 and runs like a good un.

Maybe I dont need to get a new M-ATX after all.

QED
Buy Samsung; you dont have to buy squat on Credit Card to a Clone Company.

Ah; my Question....

Are you as smooth with the ladies?


----------



## G2O415

Edit:
Nevermind, got it.


----------



## exzacklyright

Thoughts?


----------



## JackC

*Sean: great guide - thank you!* I just used it for a clean *Windows 8.1 installation*. The steps for Win8.1 have a few minor variations from Win8, but the differences were easy to navigate - *except for this one:
*
The *issue* is when I installed *Windows 8.1, the Recovery partition was too small* (EUFI/GPT). However not knowing any better before the installion, I let it default (without using DiskPart) and it was 300Mb (like Win8).

The *symptom* is that, while Windows installs and runs fine, but when trying to perform a System Image, it throws *error 0x80780119* (not enough space).

The *problem* is that the data on the Recovery partition took up more space than formerly used by Windows 8 (my guess is that Microsoft did not compensate by changing the parameter when creating the Recovery partition).

The *result* is that there was not enough room to perform a Shadow Copy of the Recovery partition when making a System Image.

The *impact* on me was that Win8.1's build-in System Image (find it in Control Panel's File History) failed to run due to insufficient disk space on that partition. Very annoying. I do not know if this impacts other third party backup (not tried yet).

The *reason* I care is that I like performing a System Image of the OS after configuration and before installing programs and Window's built-in System Image is just what I need to capture a super clean snapshot.

*My suggestion* is to add a step to "Configure drive using an UEFI motherboard and GPT format" in the section "Booting and partitioning of GPT for Windows 8" after Step "7. Type Convert GPT, press Enter"

While in the SHIFT-F10 and DiskPart, create and set the Recovery partition to a size between 350MB and 490MB. _Apparently, if the size is over 500MB, then you need more space for the Shadow Copy_

You can find more details here

The short story is:
create partition primary size=490
format quick fs=ntfs label="Windows RE tools"
set id="de94bba4-06d1-4d40-a16a-bfd50179d6ac"
gpt attributes=0x8000000000000001

Full disclosure, I did not do this because I had already installed my OS and did not want to go back to reinstall. This is what I wish I had known to do prior to the OS installation for Windows 8.1.

I am no expert in this and learned at the "school of hard knocks" here, so I hope it helps someone else and that people more knowledgeable than I can streamline the guide.

_FYI: I heard that newer Win8.1 installation package make an adjustment to 350MB, which should be enough, but there does not seem to be an easy way to know which version you have prior to installation._

P.S. The Windows Experience GUI was removed from Win8.1, but you can still run it from Admin Command Prompt with: "Winsat formal -v"


----------



## EliteGhost

Hey Sean is the below correct for creating a bootable usb with Windows 8 using 8192 cluster size.

Diskpart
List Disk
Select Disk #
Clean
Create Partition Primary
Active
Format Quick FS=FAT32 UNIT=8192
Assign
Exit


----------



## c0ld

So should I shrink the page file on my new installation?

I now have a 750GB SSD so space isnt a concern.


----------



## Mega Man

with 16gb ram yes imo you should


----------



## Sean Webster

1GB page file should be fine for ya.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> ...Spinnning down and back up again actually shortens it more than having them spin constantly.


That is a myth.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> ...Spinnning down and back up again actually shortens it more than having them spin constantly.
> 
> 
> 
> That is a myth.
Click to expand...

That's not a myth, that's fact. Plenty of WD green drives suffered from premature death due to load/unload cycling every 8 seconds. Most HDD's are only rated for 300,000 load/unload cycles.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> That's not a myth, that's fact. Plenty of WD green drives suffered from premature death due to load/unload cycling every 8 seconds. Most HDD's are only rated for 300,000 load/unload cycles.


That was the head parking bug the early Greens had (which as been fixed). Parking every 8 seconds is a far cry from parking only a few times a day. In theory a HDD running 24/7 and parking the heads every 8 seconds would reach 300,000 cycles in only a little over three days. I had one of the early Greens with the head parking bug and it lasted a bit over a year while running 24/7. If one parks the heads only 20 times a day, in theory, the drive would take a bit over 41 years to reach 300,000 cycles. Reaching 300,000 cycles does not mean it will die then. It could die sooner; it could last longer.

Check here and read Myth #32.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> That was the head parking bug the early Greens had (which as been fixed). Parking every 8 seconds is a far cry from parking only a few times a day. In theory a HDD running 24/7 and parking the heads every 8 seconds would reach 300,000 cycles in only a little over three days. I had one of the early Greens with the head parking bug and it lasted a bit over a year while running 24/7. If one parks the heads only 20 times a day, in theory, the drive would take a bit over 41 years to reach 300,000 cycles. Reaching 300,000 cycles does not mean it will die then. It could die sooner; it could last longer.


That's more like 28 days and not 3 days. Every 8 seconds equates to around 10,800 load cycles per day. And you're right, as long as there's a reasonable wait time, there's nothing wrong with spinning down drives when idle. However, I do remember reading something in Google's whitepaper that drives with a lot of load cycles experienced more deaths than drives that were left spinning constantly.

Mind, the default Power Saver option in Windows puts HDD spin down after 5 minutes which is way too aggressive for my taste.


----------



## Jim888

Thanks so much for this...Again!


----------



## iwalkwithedead

If only there was a 8.1 Pro Iso download link lolz


----------



## Baasha

Hope someone can help me.

made another thread here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1475195/win-8-1-pro-x64-looping-at-boot-to-recovery-screen#post_21969674

I started having boot issues with Win 8.1 Pro (x64).

I've tried rebuilding the BCD and trying to "fixboot" but nothing works. I get past the mobo logo and immediately get a blue screen w/ "Recovery: Your Computer Needs to be Repaired." message with an error code of 0xc000000e.

The "Windows Boot Manager' option disappears from the Boot Priority menu in the UEFI/BIOS and so I can't boot into Windows.

I tried EasyBCD and EasyRE to fix the issue. EasyBCD won't let me rename the BCD file(s) and says "Read Only System Files". EasyRE, when choosing "Automated Repair" says "Unmountable Volume" for ALL THREE partitions - 111GB, 300MB, 100MB.

Is there a way to fix the 100MB and 300MB partitions using the Win 8 Installation DVD? I think as a last effort I can try to reformat just those two partitions an see if it boots - really don't want to reformat the entire system and go through those shenanigans.

How do I reformat just the "Recovery" and "System Reserved" partitions in a SSD that uses GPT and UEFI with the installation DVD?


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Thoughts?


Where are these from?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bringonblink*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are these from?
Click to expand...

TheSSDReview.


----------



## vnky

hi,

I have dell inspiron with 32gb ssd and 500gb hdd. when the system came it had only c:/ which contained os.
I believe that the os was installed in ssd and anyhow it was merged with hdd.
now that I have to fresh install please give me instructions where to install the os I mean in ssd or hdd and how to merge the rest in one drive.??


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vnky*
> 
> hi,
> 
> I have dell inspiron with 32gb ssd and 500gb hdd. when the system came it had only c:/ which contained os.
> I believe that the os was installed in ssd and anyhow it was merged with hdd.
> now that I have to fresh install please give me instructions where to install the os I mean in ssd or hdd and how to merge the rest in one drive.??


Typically OEMs have the OS installed on the HDD and then they have a caching software along with the SSD to accelerate the OS.

You need to just install the OS on the HDD as normal and then find out how the caching was set up on your system.


----------



## vnky

thanks for the reply.

now that I followed your instruction and installed windows 8 in ahci mode in hdd. and now I am not able to accelerate,
now if I try to install in RAID mode I am not able to see the hard drive.

please help me. I need to get back like OEM


----------



## Sean Webster

You need to load the RAID inf driver during the install to see the drive to install on to it.


----------



## gammaray

how do i disable the password email login, once i went thru with this to sign in, in windows 8.1 ? I wanna go back to no M$ login prompt. Is there a way? thank you.


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gammaray*
> 
> how do i disable the password email login, once i went thru with this to sign in, in windows 8.1 ? I wanna go back to no M$ login prompt. Is there a way? thank you.


Yes! Go to Settings --> Change PC settings --> Accounts and then "Disconnect M$ account", it should then ask you to create a local account.


----------



## eBombzor

Does anyone know another format GPT can boot off of besides FAT32? I recently won a ADATA UV128 64GB drive and b/c it's 64GB, Windows couldn't format anything above 32GB (for FAT32). exFAT doesn't work with GPT so I had to get an external program to format my USB to FAT32.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Does anyone know another format GPT can boot off of besides FAT32? I recently won a ADATA UV128 64GB drive and b/c it's 64GB, Windows couldn't format anything above 32GB (for FAT32). exFAT doesn't work with GPT so I had to get an external program to format my USB to FAT32.


look into this:

http://www.ridgecrop.demon.co.uk/index.htm?fat32format.htm


----------



## Anarh1999

I have installed windows 8.1 on my SSD drive.
Is there any way to change the installation destination / folder of Apps from C: (SSD) to HDD ?
My SSD is not that big, so no room for Apps there.

Thanx

Alex


----------



## Sean Webster

What size is ur ssd?


----------



## Anarh1999

It's only 120GB,
I recon it is not recommended to populate it with trivial stuff (such as apps), so There is only windows 8.1 and a couple of frequently used programs.
Free space now is around 40GB

And thanx for a quick response !


----------



## Anarh1999

I read something about SSD's that states that frequent install/uninstall changes voltage which is not so good for the ssd drive itself.
So, these apps. they look interesting to me, but wouldn't risk ssd failure because of it.

Is there anything to be done with redirecting apps to hdd ?
And if I was to use ssd for apps here and then (for a nice game or whatever) how wise is that ?

thanx in advance


----------



## Sean Webster

120GB isnt that small. lol

Apps should be on the SSD. How much space worth of apps do you have?

Installing and uninstalling apps wont affect the life much at all really. Feel free to use a SSD as a HDDs. Life spans of the NAND shouldn't really be a concern for normal non-enterprise.

To redirect a install, just click for the advanced options to install it to another location.


----------



## Anarh1999

****, hah, I kinda knew I was a bit paranoid, but hey, better safe than sorry









Anyhoo, thanx for all man
Cheers !


----------



## Rafales

Hi Sean Webster,

Thanks very much for the Windows 8 Installation Guide. It will be very useful when I install Windows 8.1

I'm planning to freshly install Windows 8.1 Pro with Update (64 bit) from DVD using the instruction you had given "Configure a drive using a BIOS/UEFI motherboard and MBR format". My motherboard has "ASUS UEFI BIOS"

In my System
"Disk 0" is 1 TB (Logical Drive contains data)

"Disk 1" is 2 TB
Primary Partition (C:\) = 50.16 GB (Currently Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 (64 bit) is installed)
Logical Partition (D:\) = 1812 GB (Logical Drive contains data)

So I want to MBR format only that specific 50.16 GB NTFS partition (C:\) in "Disk 1" and then freshly install "Windows 8.1 Pro with Update (64 bit)" without touching the logical partition (D:\) in the same disk. I can't fully format "Disk 1" since data is stored in logical partition on the same disk.

My query is the instruction you had given to "Configure a drive using a BIOS/UEFI motherboard and MBR format" is adequate to configure and install WIndows 8.1 as asked above or instructions need to change accordingly to configure and install windows 8.1 as asked above.

If instructions or commands need to change, I request you to share the necessary customized instructions to configure and install Windows 8.1 as asked above.

Thanks and Regards
Rafa


----------



## Sean Webster

Don't run the disk part commands. That will delete everything. When you get to the part to install the is onto which partition just select the 50GB one and continue.


----------



## Rafales

Thanks Sean for the guidance. I hope this method of format will still result in MBR and not GPT


----------



## Sean Webster

In order to do gpt u need to wipe the drive completely. So you are good


----------



## Tennobanzai

The Windows 8.1 update 1 is now included in the download on the first page.


----------



## Pheatton

I have reading this guide and find its going to come in handy when I install Windows 8 on my new hardware.

I have a question concerning Windows 8 defrag and an SSD. I have a 500GB Samsung Evo 840 and at least on WD 640GB Black. I have been using a program called Diskeeper for years now and its great at keeping drives performance up plus its great on SSDs. How does the new Windows 8 defrag work now compared to Windows 7. I seem to remember it was recommended to disable it on the SSD. Is the still the recommendation?


----------



## Mega Man

no they trim it to my understanding they call it "optimizing" still defrag hdds at the same time too


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no they trim it to my understanding they call it "optimizing" still defrag hdds at the same time too


So it's ok to keep defrag on schedule for SSDs?


----------



## Mega Man

i do, but ill let sean clarify


----------



## Sean Webster

Its called Optimize now instead of defrag because it has both defrag HDDs and TRIM for SSDs. So leave it enabled.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Thanks!


----------



## matiasaznar

regarding this part i am using AHCI not Raid so which do i install?

6.Install newest SATA and chipset drivers: Applies to SSDs/HDDs
This it to make sure your SSD/HDD run in tip top shape.
•For AMD systems, use the newest chipset driver. (link)
•For Intel systems, use the newest Rapid Storage Technology driver. (link)
•For all other brands and products look here: (link)

Intel® Rapid Storage Technology (Intel® RST) RAID Driver this or AHCI: Intel® Rapid Storage Technology Driver for Intel Desktop Boards??

LOVE UR GUIDE BTW!!


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matiasaznar*
> 
> regarding this part i am using AHCI not Raid so which do i install?
> 
> 6.Install newest SATA and chipset drivers: Applies to SSDs/HDDs
> This it to make sure your SSD/HDD run in tip top shape.
> •For AMD systems, use the newest chipset driver. (link)
> •For Intel systems, use the newest Rapid Storage Technology driver. (link)
> •For all other brands and products look here: (link)
> 
> Intel® Rapid Storage Technology (Intel® RST) RAID Driver this or AHCI: Intel® Rapid Storage Technology Driver for Intel Desktop Boards??
> 
> LOVE UR GUIDE BTW!!


the RAID driver includes the AHCI driver, so it doesnt matter.


----------



## Lu(ky

Hey Sean

Couple of questions for you.

This will be my first time on using Windows 8.1 64-bit and installing it and I will be using 2 x Samsung EVO's 250GB in Intel RST raid 0 with a Asus Z87 Impact mobo. Kind of confused on the UEFI part of the install and what benefits do I get etc.. This will be a LANBOX build and I want to save space on the SSD's. (See current specs below recently updated)
I looked through your guide and didn't see how to turn off "System Restore" in your W8 install guide. I assume by turning this off would save space, but how much?

Thanks for your help..


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> Hey Sean
> 
> Couple of questions for you.
> 
> This will be my first time on using Windows 8.1 64-bit and installing it and I will be using 2 x Samsung EVO's 250GB in Intel RST raid 0 with a Asus Z87 Impact mobo. Kind of confused on the UEFI part of the install and what benefits do I get etc.. This will be a LANBOX build and I want to save space on the SSD's. (See current specs below recently updated)
> I looked through your guide and didn't see how to turn off "System Restore" in your W8 install guide. I assume by turning this off would save space, but how much?
> 
> Thanks for your help..


UEFI/GPT will allow for faster boot times via Windows 8 fast boot option.

System restore is the *Disable or Shrink System Protection* part in the guide. #2 under *System Setup after Installation:*


----------



## arrow0309

Excellent thread, thanks!

And a couple of questions for ya too








I also did a clean windows 8.1 pro install, on legacy not uefi (use to frequently change / customize / mod my mobo's bioses, also use oc profiles) on my new Crucial M500 @ 480Gb.

Can I use the fast boot setting from my Z77 OC Formula's bios, are there any (boot time) benefits?
If not should I completely remove the hibernation from the windows (right now set at 75% shrink) or windows 8 will make use of it anyway?


----------



## Mercyflush64

Should I install Intel Rapid Storage Technology and the Samsung Magician software that came with my SSD? They seem to do the same thing only the SSD software is more tailored for my specific drive or does the IRST include drivers the Samsung Magician does not?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercyflush64*
> 
> Should I install Intel Rapid Storage Technology and the Samsung Magician software that came with my SSD? They seem to do the same thing only the SSD software is more tailored for my specific drive or does the IRST include drivers the Samsung Magician does not?


They are separate entities you can install both. Magician is just a program. IRST driver is a driver and application for monitoring all drives in the SATA bus.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Excellent thread, thanks!
> 
> And a couple of questions for ya too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also did a clean windows 8.1 pro install, on legacy not uefi (use to frequently change / customize / mod my mobo's bioses, also use oc profiles) on my new Crucial M500 @ 480Gb.
> 
> Can I use the fast boot setting from my Z77 OC Formula's bios, are there any (boot time) benefits?
> If not should I completely remove the hibernation from the windows (right now set at 75% shrink) or windows 8 will make use of it anyway?


Yes, it can speed up boot a lot. It does in my laptop. 6 seconds to desktop.

Keep hibernation enabled.


----------



## Mercyflush64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> They are separate entities you can install both. Magician is just a program. IRST driver is a driver and application for monitoring all drives in the SATA bus.


Thank you for the response. I was worried they would clash.


----------



## helius

Any recommendations guys for hibernation file's size? I use fast startup with UEFI/GPT format and have 8GB of RAM. My hiberfil.sys is 6.77GB while my SSD is 64GB. What do you recommend I size hiberfil.sys to? My pagefile is set 1024min and 2048 max. Currently I have hiberfil.sys set to 50%.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helius*
> 
> Any recommendations guys for hibernation file's size? I use fast startup with UEFI/GPT format and have 8GB of RAM. My hiberfil.sys is 6.77GB while my SSD is 64GB. What do you recommend I size hiberfil.sys to? My pagefile is set 1024min and 2048 max. Currently I have hiberfil.sys set to 50%.


It depends on if use hibernation or not and, if you do, how much RAM do you typically use. If you do not use hibernation, you can reduce or eliminate the hyberfil.sys file. If you do use hibernation, how large the hyberfil.sys file will need to be is determined by how much of your RAM you use. I never hibernate my system, but I have to maintain my hyberfil.sys file because my UPS uses hibernation to save my work before shutting down my machine should a power outage last more than five minutes. I have 32GB of RAM and edit large numbers of photos at once form time to time so I need to keep a larger hyberfil.sys file (24GB, the default value for 32GB of RAM; I may need to up that in the future) than most people need.


----------



## helius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> It depends on if use hibernation or not and, if you do, how much RAM do you typically use. If you do not use hibernation, you can reduce or eliminate the hyberfil.sys file. If you do use hibernation, how large the hyberfil.sys file will need to be is determined by how much of your RAM you use. I never hibernate my system, but I have to maintain my hyberfil.sys file because my UPS uses hibernation to save my work before shutting down my machine should a power outage last more than five minutes. I have 32GB of RAM and edit large numbers of photos at once form time to time so I need to keep a larger hyberfil.sys file (24GB, the default value for 32GB of RAM; I may need to up that in the future) than most people need.


I don't use hibernation but my system uses it for the fast startup. That's why I want to know how much do I need. I currently have it at 50% of RAM. I have 8GB of RAM and I use around 50% when I'm gaming.


----------



## Baghi

I also have a 64GB SSD and I have it disabled. It doesn't make world of a difference on Windows 8.


----------



## helius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baghi*
> 
> I also have a 64GB SSD and I have it disabled. It doesn't make world of a difference on Windows 8.


I had it disabled before as well. The thing is, now I installed my Windows 8 using UEFI/GPT because I want to be able to fully utilize fast boot/startup, and I read here on the first page of this guide that you should keep hibernation on. Now I just want to know how much should I leave it at. Currently I have it at 50%.


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helius*
> 
> I had it disabled before as well. The thing is, now I installed my Windows 8 using UEFI/GPT because I want to be able to fully utilize fast boot/startup, and I read here on the first page of this guide that you should keep hibernation on. Now I just want to know how much should I leave it at. Currently I have it at 50%.


This guide also states this:
Quote:


> Important! You should not use GPT format unless you need to. The MBR format is what most people should use. You should only use GPT if you want to boot Windows off a 2.2TB+ partition or if you want to test it out. People are having issues with the GPT format because they don't know how to troubleshoot and since I can not have their PC in front of me I can't troubleshoot for them either. So I highly recommend that if you do not need to use the GPT format or if you don't know what you are doing and don't have a real reason to use GPT then you should use the MBR set up.


So, I'd say if you've a smaller drive, disabling hibernation does nothing but leave you with some gigabyte of space which always helps.


----------



## xStark

will this apply to windows 8.1 as well?


----------



## vpex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xStark*
> 
> will this apply to windows 8.1 as well?


Yes


----------



## Maris1

Hi! Why the Windows 7 guide has tweak that disables superfetch and prefetch but in this guide it's removed? So it's better to leave it enabled?


----------



## Mercyflush64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maris1*
> 
> Hi! Why the Windows 7 guide has tweak that disables superfetch and prefetch but in this guide it's removed? So it's better to leave it enabled?


I'm not too sure that Win8 even uses it. Just the file indexing service to turn on or off.


----------



## DsixS

okay...so far on my HDD I have
*My Videos
*Spoify Cache
*My Pictures
*My Music
*Downloads

is there anything else that would be good to move from my SSD to my HDD?


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DsixS*
> 
> okay...so far on my HDD I have
> *My Videos
> *Spoify Cache
> *My Pictures
> *My Music
> *Downloads
> 
> is there anything else that would be good to move from my SSD to my HDD?


Anything on your SSD that is not a program that you are actively using. I have moved my OneDrive/Google Drive/Dropbox folder location off my SSD and saves all my Inactive Steam games as backups on my HDD instead of having them taking up space on my SSD.


----------



## DsixS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Anything on your SSD that is not a program that you are actively using. I have moved my OneDrive/Google Drive/Dropbox folder location off my SSD and saves all my Inactive Steam games as backups on my HDD instead of having them taking up space on my SSD.


i'm afraid to move stuff from my C:\ drive because I don't want the files to be corrupt or something.... but is it safe to move

"contacts"
"Favorites"
"Links"
"OneDrive"
"Saved Games"
"Searches"

those are in the User folder

and then in the Program Files folder...
is there anything in there that I CAN'T move?

*EDIT* also...in the guide where it says to disable hibernation mode...but then says don't disable if it you use fast startup.... fast startup is how it comes out of hibernation right? it doesn't affect normal startup


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DsixS*
> 
> i'm afraid to move stuff from my C:\ drive because I don't want the files to be corrupt or something.... but is it safe to move
> 
> "contacts"
> "Favorites"
> "Links"
> "OneDrive"
> "Saved Games"
> "Searches"
> 
> those are in the User folder
> 
> and then in the Program Files folder...
> is there anything in there that I CAN'T move?
> 
> *EDIT* also...in the guide where it says to disable hibernation mode...but then says don't disable if it you use fast startup.... fast startup is how it comes out of hibernation right? it doesn't affect normal startup


Yes, if you you don't need fast startup then go ahead and disable hibernation mode, it doesn't affect normal startup.

OneDrive is totally safe to move, just follow this guide

I quoted the specific instruction for W8.1:
Quote:


> Change the OneDrive Location in Windows 8.1
> To change the OneDrive folder location in Windows 8.1, you can simply change the location directly through the Properties menu of the OneDrive folder:
> Open File Explorer, right-click on the OneDrive folder in the navigation pane (left-hand side), and then select Properties
> Click the "Location" tab and then select "Move"
> Select the location where you want OneDrive to sync to and then click OK


The rest you listed I wouldn't bother moving, they typically are not large files and don't take much space on your SSD.


----------



## DsixS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Yes, if you you don't need fast startup then go ahead and disable hibernation mode, it doesn't affect normal startup.
> 
> OneDrive is totally safe to move, just follow this guide
> 
> I quoted the specific instruction for W8.1:
> The rest you listed I wouldn't bother moving, they typically are not large files and don't take much space on your SSD.


okay thanks..... and I don't have to move the folders into like F:\ Users\My pictures

I can just move it to F:\ correct?


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DsixS*
> 
> okay thanks..... and I don't have to move the folders into like F:\ Users\My pictures
> 
> I can just move it to F:\ correct?


Just follow what the guide in the OP layed out, the "Users" part is not needed:
Quote:


> Move user folder locations to Secondary HDD:
> Go to your User folder.
> Right click your user folder you want to move (ex. the "My Pictures" folder).
> Click "Properties."
> Click the "Location" tab.
> Change the destination to another location by clicking "Move..." and selecting the destination (ex. "D:\Pictures").
> Note 1: If there are two of the same folder in the User folder after the move (ie. My Documents "A" and My Documents "B") you should delete the empty one located on the C: drive. (May need to go into safe mode to delete it) Do not delete the other User folders, only duplicates that come up after the move within the User folder.
> Note 2: If the folder already exists that you are linking it to you may want to merge the folders.


----------



## DsixS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Just follow what the guide in the OP layed out, the "Users" part is not needed:


okay







that is exactly why I was asking







thanks...

*EDIT* also.... is it possible to completely remove Internet explorer from windows?


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DsixS*
> 
> okay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is exactly why I was asking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks...
> 
> *EDIT* also.... is it possible to completely remove Internet explorer from windows?


You can, it is also described in the OP:
Quote:


> Turn off Unused Windows 8 Features:
> This can help regain some space and free up resources by uninstalling unneeded features you never use.
> Go to the Desktop.
> Press the "Windows Key" + "X" on your keyboard.
> Click the "Control Panel" option.
> Go to "Programs."
> Go to "Programs and Features."
> Click "Turn Windows features on or off" from the left pane.
> Now uncheck all the features that you don't use in Windows 8.
> Click the "OK" button.
> Restart the system for the changes to take effect.


I usually turn off IE & Windows Media Player.


----------



## DsixS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> You can, it is also described in the guide:
> I usually turn off IE & Windows Media Player.


yes..you can turn it off...but the files are still on the SSD


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DsixS*
> 
> yes..you can turn it off...but the files are still on the SSD


I haven't tried deleting the IE folder after disabling it, I just don't bother(it is a 5.5MB inactive program). Maybe someone who tried to delete it could chime in?


----------



## DsixS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> I haven't tried deleting the IE folder after disabling it, I just don't bother(it is a 5.5MB inactive program). Maybe someone who tried to delete it could chime in?


yeah I guess there is really no point.....

also, I just found this out... I restarted my computer...and it defaulted to the "Other" option on the lock screen...it was never there before and I had to click the back arrow in order to sign in to my regular account... is there a way to completely remove the "Other" section from the lockscreen and make it so it loads up directly to my account?


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DsixS*
> 
> yeah I guess there is really no point.....
> 
> also, I just found this out... I restarted my computer...and it defaulted to the "Other" option on the lock screen...it was never there before and I had to click the back arrow in order to sign in to my regular account... is there a way to completely remove the "Other" section from the lockscreen and make it so it loads up directly to my account?


I have never encountered that situation so I don't know, maybe go into control panel/user accounts/Manage another account and see what you can do?


----------



## DsixS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> I have never encountered that situation so I don't know, maybe go into control panel/user accounts/Manage another account and see what you can do?


it says the guest account is off :/


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DsixS*
> 
> it says the guest account is off :/


Try reading this thread:Phantom "Other User" shows up at startup


----------



## DsixS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Try reading this thread:Phantom "Other User" shows up at startup


this is what comes up without me clicking ANYTHING on startup


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







if I click okay this is what comes up


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I then have to click the back arrow and I get to this screen


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







then I have to click my user account to get to the screen where it SHOULD be on the initial start up


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DsixS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Try reading this thread:Phantom "Other User" shows up at startup


is it possible for me to just re-do my whole windows 8 installation? like can I format my SSD again and start over from scratch? that way I don't even have to use my windows account


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DsixS*
> 
> is it possible for me to just re-do my whole windows 8 installation? like can I format my SSD again and start over from scratch? that way I don't even have to use my windows account


I don't think it will be that complicated. If you want to go back to just a local account then this should do: Change to a local account in Windows 8.1


----------



## DsixS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> I don't think it will be that complicated. If you want to go back to just a local account then this should do: Change to a local account in Windows 8.1


that is what I did...but my C:\Users folder is still my windows account....i'd like that to just be my name like every other version of windows.... but AFAIK the only way to change that is a clean installation of windows and starting off with a local account


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DsixS*
> 
> that is what I did...but my C:\Users folder is still my windows account....i'd like that to just be my name like every other version of windows.... but AFAIK the only way to change that is a clean installation of windows and starting off with a local account


If you think that's worth the effort of re-install windows all over again then you can go ahead and do it. Just boot through your windows 8 usb and format your SSD during installation(make sure you delete your C & system reserved patrition,so that you only have un-allocated space left as your disk 0, then select that disk to install your Windows 8 on), be prepared to call Microsoft to activate your W8 key if loval activation don't work(they would think you are trying to install the same key on a second computer).


----------



## DsixS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> If you think that's worth the effort of re-install windows all over again then you can go ahead and do it. Just boot through your windows 8 usb and format your SSD during installation(make sure you delete your C & system reserved patrition,so that you only have un-allocated space left as your disk 0, then select that disk to install your Windows 8 on), be prepared to call Microsoft to activate your W8 key if loval activation don't work(they would think you are trying to install the same key on a second computer).


is there a way to change my C:\users name without a fresh installation? what would microsoft have to do if I called them?


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DsixS*
> 
> is there a way to change my C:\users name without a fresh installation? what would microsoft have to do if I called them?


There isn't one that I know off, but you can always google.

If you call them, you get an answering machine that ask you to provide 9 groups of numbers(6 each) shown on your screen to verify your product ID, then they give you an activation key(9 groups of 6 number each) you have to enter into your computer to activate your windows installation.


----------



## DsixS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> There isn't one that I know off, but you can always google.
> 
> If you call them, you get an answering machine that ask you to provide 9 groups of numbers(6 each) shown on your screen to verify your product ID, then they give you an activation key(9 groups of 6 number each) you have to enter into your computer to activate your windows installation.


ahh okay







I think I might just deal with my stupid-ly named user folder haha...

would there be a way to make a new user account, and mirror this one exactly over to that one? and then delete this one?


----------



## kevindd992002

If I want to use fast startup, I shouldn't even mind shrinking the hibernation file, right?


----------



## ThijsH

Nice guide, subbed for future reference^^


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> If I want to use fast startup, I shouldn't even mind shrinking the hibernation file, right?


Bump!


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> If I want to use fast startup, I shouldn't even mind shrinking the hibernation file, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Bump!
Click to expand...

I just leave it alone myself. IDK if disabling it affects it or not.


----------



## Mercyflush64

I would agree. Unless you are using a very small SSD where all the savings really matter.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> I just leave it alone myself. IDK if disabling it affects it or not.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercyflush64*
> 
> I would agree. Unless you are using a very small SSD where all the savings really matter.


Ok.

Any thoughts on Windows 8.1 SSD optimization? This article is interesting: http://www.outsidethebox.ms/why-windows-8-defragments-your-ssd-and-how-you-can-avoid-this/

It says that Windows 8.1 also defrags the SSD's when it should only send TRIM commands to it using the new "Optimize" feature.

Also, are superfetch and prefetch needed to be disabled just like before? In Windows 8.1, there is no GUI-based WEI refresher so have to do it in CMD but I'm not sure if this will change the appropriate readyboost, prefetcher, and superfetch registry entries to disable them. I have to try.

Lastly, it is still recommended to disable the recycle bin for the SSD, right?


----------



## duhanus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Just start from the 3rd post in the guide after you do "Remove Everything and Reinstall Windows." You will have to reinstall the drivers.
> Disabled will not give better performance, enabled will. So based on the screenshots the 4k write speed increased. So you are good with the IRST setting enabled.


Hi, so I want to reformat/format my computer so all files are deleted, whats the difference between "Remove Everything and Reinstall windows", and doing booting from CD or USB windows then format then reinstalling from there?.

Also when i format/reinstall windows, should I do any of these steps of the first page or those are different steps for something else?

Also what are SATA/Chipset Drives?

I have asus m5a99fx pro r2.0 and can't find how to download the bios update can u help me thanks


----------



## RaleighStClair

Great guide! is this guide still relevant for most of it's optimization currently?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Great guide! is this guide still relevant for most of it's optimization currently?


yep. There are a few things that I have found and I have yet to add, but I haven't tested them out yet...


----------



## huangcieshuo

As you GPT has better for SSD rather than MBR format to intall Windows 8 in the UEFI.
And should I configure SSD to GPT format?
Thanks


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huangcieshuo*
> 
> As you GPT has better for SSD rather than MBR format to intall Windows 8 in the UEFI.
> And What should I format the SSD?
> Thanks


Do the GPT UEFI install.


----------



## Mule928

Sean, I have a GB Z68 UD5. I don't believe it will do uefi. Is that correct & am I losing much performance?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mule928*
> 
> Sean, I have a GB Z68 UD5. I don't believe it will do uefi. Is that correct & *am I losing much performance*?


In what aspect are you referring?


----------



## Mule928

Boot up & just general dik performance.

And if you would, verify that I am correct about the board
Thanks.


----------



## huangcieshuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Do the GPT UEFI install.


As you GPT format really good for SSD
I test install by USB boot Windows 8 in the UEFI on my HP (I was Set BIOS to UEFI). In the Boot Manager show

And when I choose "Boot from EFI File" but don't boot Windows

And show

can you guide to fix my error?
Thanks Sean


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mule928*
> 
> Boot up & just general dik performance.
> 
> And if you would, verify that I am correct about the board
> Thanks.


Just boot speed will be a little bit slower. That is it. You also need a GOP compatible GFX card, which I am 99% sure yours isn't.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *huangcieshuo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Do the GPT UEFI install.
> 
> 
> 
> As you GPT format really good for SSD
> I test install by USB boot Windows 8 in the UEFI on my HP (I was Set BIOS to UEFI). In the Boot Manager show
> 
> And when I choose "Boot from EFI File" but don't boot Windows
> 
> And show
> 
> can you guide to fix my error?
> Thanks Sean
Click to expand...

Have you tried selecting any of those options like "boot," "efi," or "bootmgr.efi?"


----------



## huangcieshuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Have you tried selecting any of those options like "boot," "efi," or "bootmgr.efi?"


Yes I tried choose both efi folder and bootmgr.eft.
first time I was bootmgr.eft then show boot windows screen.
The second time I was choose efi folder and then I choose the boot folder in efi folder and finally select the file bootmgr.eft in boot folder then show boot windows screen.
But I don't know right or wrong.
As you should I choose between efi folder or bootmgr.efi to install windows?
sorry if my english wrong because i vietnam.
Thanks Sean.


----------



## Sean Webster

As long as you are able to get to the install screen and format the drive GPT and install the OS on it, it doesn't matter.


----------



## Mule928

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Have you tried selecting any of those options like "boot," "efi," or "bootmgr.efi?"


Thank you Sir.


----------



## huangcieshuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> As long as you are able to get to the install screen and format the drive GPT and install the OS on it, it doesn't matter.


Thanks Sean


----------



## bcooper21

I asked Crucial about optimizing ssd for windows I have a 512g m550. They said all these tweaks will slow down your ssd. The only ones they said to do is disable system protection if you feel you don't need it and disable hibernation and power settings.

The rest they said hurts performance or is not need and does more harm then good the ssd is designed to run off windows default settings so they said turnoff windows write-caching buffer flushing would slow down ssd.

The only ones I did was disable system protection, power settings, disable uac. Until proven other wise most of other tweaks just slow things down but give more space on your ssd.


----------



## Anarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bcooper21*
> 
> I asked Crucial about optimizing ssd for windows I have a 512g m550. They said all these tweaks will slow down your ssd. The only ones they said to do is disable system protection if you feel you don't need it and disable hibernation and power settings.
> 
> The rest they said hurts performance or is not need and does more harm then good the ssd is designed to run off windows default settings so they said turnoff windows write-caching buffer flushing would slow down ssd.


I also found out that most of these make bad and hurt performance. Disable Hibernation files and system protection files is safe if you don't need them and you save soem space but all the rest must remain untouched and at default. Windows 8 knows about your ssd and everything is set at the apropriate setting. Disabling superfetch/prefecth and paging files leads to performance issues and stability issues as I tried those. The stupid idea behind those "tweaks" was to reduce the read/writes so you can save your ssd from dying early. With normal usage your ssd will die after a lot of years. It's more possible we die first than our ssd. The second reason for those tweaks was to save space as SSD's when they first came out were really small.


----------



## bcooper21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anarion*
> 
> I also found out that most of these make bad and hurt performance. Disable Hibernation files and system protection files is safe if you don't need them and you save soem space but all the rest must remain untouched and at default. Windows 8 knows about your ssd and everything is set at the apropriate setting. Disabling superfetch/prefecth and paging files leads to performance issues and stability issues as I tried those. The stupid idea behind those "tweaks" was to reduce the read/writes so you can save your ssd from dying early. With normal usage your ssd will die after a lot of years. It's more possible we die first than our ssd. The second reason for those tweaks was to save space as SSD's when they first came out were really small.


For most part yes I agree now days I would do 3 of these tweaks. Even hibernation I don't think it should be disabled its very minor gain in space but turning pc on and off is longer if you disable it.


----------



## Sean Webster

What are the bad tweaks in this guide? What ones hurt performance? And do you guys have any suggestions? Thanks!

I do not have the anything on disabling superfetch/prefecth. And I do not recommend to disable page file or hibernation as other guides state. Shoot, without hibernation you can not enable fast boot. So it would be dumb to do so unless you really needed the space.

Turning off windows write-caching buffer flushing has mixed results for some drives it allows better performance, others it does not. You need to test it yourself to see.


----------



## Mega Man

your guide has always worked for me

i always disable hibernation but fast boot works fine







at least it seems to to me ?

in the win 7 guide the only recommendation i would have is to also recommend to users to disable the gadgets as they are a security risk

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/security/dn261332.aspx
or
https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/security/2719662.aspx
or
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2719662


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> your guide has always worked for me
> 
> i always disable hibernation but fast boot works fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at least it seems to to me ?
> 
> in the win 7 guide the only recommendation i would have is to also recommend to users to disable the gadgets as they are a security risk
> 
> http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/security/dn261332.aspx
> or
> https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/security/2719662.aspx
> or
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2719662


You need hibernation for really really fast boot.  Without it Windows can not save the kernel session and system drivers to the hibernation file.

http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/6320-fast-startup-turn-off-windows-8-a.html

And the system needs to be set up via UEFI/GPT.

And thanks on the gadgets info.


----------



## bcooper21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> What are the bad tweaks in this guide? What ones hurt performance? And do you guys have any suggestions? Thanks!
> 
> I do not have the anything on disabling superfetch/prefecth. And I do not recommend to disable page file or hibernation as other guides state. Shoot, without hibernation you can not enable fast boot. So it would be dumb to do so unless you really needed the space.
> 
> Turning off windows write-caching buffer flushing has mixed results for some drives it allows better performance, others it does not. You need to test it yourself to see.


I think it's more so your windows 7 guide it still says to do these things


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bcooper21*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> What are the bad tweaks in this guide? What ones hurt performance? And do you guys have any suggestions? Thanks!
> 
> I do not have the anything on disabling superfetch/prefecth. And I do not recommend to disable page file or hibernation as other guides state. Shoot, without hibernation you can not enable fast boot. So it would be dumb to do so unless you really needed the space.
> 
> Turning off windows write-caching buffer flushing has mixed results for some drives it allows better performance, others it does not. You need to test it yourself to see.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's more so your windows 7 guide it still says to do these things
Click to expand...

I thought I had take out the part on superfetch and prefetch before, thanks!


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bcooper21*
> 
> I asked Crucial about optimizing ssd for windows I have a 512g m550. They said all these tweaks will slow down your ssd. The only ones they said to do is disable system protection if you feel you don't need it and disable hibernation and power settings.
> 
> The rest they said hurts performance or is not need and does more harm then good the ssd is designed to run off windows default settings so they said turnoff windows write-caching buffer flushing would slow down ssd.
> 
> The only ones I did was disable system protection, power settings, disable uac. Until proven other wise most of other tweaks just slow things down but give more space on your ssd.


You are just wrong. The only setting here that could 'potentially' slow down/cause performance problems is Pagefile and cache writing, but that is also PC dependent. Everything else in this guide is solid.


----------



## Chsknight

Still the guide of champions! Thanks Sean.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> You need hibernation for really really fast boot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without it Windows can not save the kernel session and system drivers to the hibernation file.
> http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/6320-fast-startup-turn-off-windows-8-a.html
> And the system needs to be set up via UEFI/GPT.
> 
> And thanks on the gadgets info.


huh ill try it thanks


----------



## Communist Cookie

I'm getting a couple of SSDs for Christmas and I want to install windows on a GPT partition so that I can use fastboot and secureboot later on when I get a video card that supports GOP.

So if I have a UEFI mobo with CSM enabled in the mean time, can I still boot from the GPT disk without problem?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Communist Cookie*
> 
> I'm getting a couple of SSDs for Christmas and I want to install windows on a GPT partition so that I can use fastboot and secureboot later on when I get a video card that supports GOP.
> 
> So if I have a UEFI mobo with CSM enabled in the mean time, can I still boot from the GPT disk without problem?


disable csm and you should be good to go.


----------



## Communist Cookie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> disable csm and you should be good to go.


I won't be able to immediately because my current GPU doesn't support GOP. Would I be fine booting off a GPT disk with CSM enabled until I get one?


----------



## bcooper21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> I thought I had take out the part on superfetch and prefetch before, thanks!


Yea no problem good guides other wise.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Communist Cookie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> disable csm and you should be good to go.
> 
> 
> 
> I won't be able to immediately because my current GPU doesn't support GOP. Would I be fine booting off a GPT disk with CSM enabled until I get one?
Click to expand...

You can still boot off a GPT formatted disk without a GOP supporting card. You just can't enable the uber fast boot feature in your UEFI that needs your GFX card to support GOP. You need to disable CSM in order to install on and format a disk to GPT.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bcooper21*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> I thought I had take out the part on superfetch and prefetch before, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Yea no problem good guides other wise.
Click to expand...


----------



## hhuey5

I have four sata 1.5 drives
under achi If I install win 10 on one drive its like the other three drive prevent boot up

under ide, if I install win 10, all four drives are ok

what do i need to do to get them all working in achi?


----------



## kinograph

Hi all, I'm pretty ignorant. I hope my question is simple.
I have an MSI Z97-5 motherboard, an SSD and 2 HDs.
How can I install Win 8.1 on the SSD and set up raid for the HDs?
TIA - yours very gratefully!


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> You need hibernation for really really fast boot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without it Windows can not save the kernel session and system drivers to the hibernation file.
> http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/6320-fast-startup-turn-off-windows-8-a.html
> And the system needs to be set up via UEFI/GPT.
> 
> And thanks on the gadgets info.


Do you mean that the built-in Win8 fast boot won't work if not using GPT/UEFI?


----------



## bcooper21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> You are just wrong. The only setting here that could 'potentially' slow down/cause performance problems is Pagefile and cache writing, but that is also PC dependent. Everything else in this guide is solid.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Do you mean that the built-in Win8 fast boot won't work if not using GPT/UEFI?


Im pretty sure the windows 8 boot speed is slower without hibernation and uefi.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hhuey5*
> 
> I have four sata 1.5 drives
> under achi If I install win 10 on one drive its like the other three drive prevent boot up
> 
> under ide, if I install win 10, all four drives are ok
> 
> what do i need to do to get them all working in achi?


Are you trying to boot off the other drives at different times? Like are they different OSes? Or just secondary. They should work fine in IDE mode. You may just have to assign them a drive letter in disk management.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kinograph*
> 
> Hi all, I'm pretty ignorant. I hope my question is simple.
> I have an MSI Z97-5 motherboard, an SSD and 2 HDs.
> How can I install Win 8.1 on the SSD and set up raid for the HDs?
> TIA - yours very gratefully!


Install the OS on the SSD like normal, with the SATA mode set to RAID and then use IRST control center to put the HDDs in RAID.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> You need hibernation for really really fast boot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without it Windows can not save the kernel session and system drivers to the hibernation file.
> http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/6320-fast-startup-turn-off-windows-8-a.html
> And the system needs to be set up via UEFI/GPT.
> 
> And thanks on the gadgets info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean that the built-in Win8 fast boot won't work if not using GPT/UEFI?
Click to expand...

No, there is just a faster level of fast boot from the UEFI when you have a supporting UEFI and components. It is a motherboard feature that will cut POST time due to having the ability to initialize multiple components at once. My z97 build takes just 8-10 seconds to boot to desktop from powered off.


----------



## hhuey5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Are you trying to boot off the other drives at different times? Like are they different OSes? Or just secondary. They should work fine in IDE mode. You may just have to assign them a drive letter in disk management.


One boot Win 10 but it won't boot up with the other three drives under achi
so I just leave everything ide and everything works w/o the advantage of achi

but i thought under achi it should accept more than one drive

I hate unplugging sata cables just trying to get achi working
ide so forgiving it allowed me to install w all other drives present


----------



## Sean Webster

Sounds like you installed Windows 10 with the SATA mode set to IDE and now after install you are trying to set it to AHCI. You can not do that without modifying the registry first to accept a new SATA mode driver on boot. I haven't used Windows 10 preview yet, so I can't help you change it after install. However, you should be able to reinstall with the SATA mode set to AHCI first and you will be set.


----------



## hhuey5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Sounds like you installed Windows 10 with the SATA mode set to IDE and now after install you are trying to set it to AHCI. You can not do that without modifying the registry first to accept a new SATA mode driver on boot. I haven't used Windows 10 preview yet, so I can't help you change it after install. However, you should be able to reinstall with the SATA mode set to AHCI first and you will be set.


test#1
each time its a fresh install set the efci bios to achi, remove other three sata connections, run install (delete old partitions), install win 10, check win 10
then add back the three sata drives boot up and win 10 does its circle of dots forever never booting up unless I remove the three sata drives

testt#2
each time its a fresh install set the efci bios to ide, ok to have three sata connections, run install (delete old partitions), install win 10, check win 10

so there's nothing to worry about what to set win 10 to what mode

yes i have read about changing ide mode to achi mode ... reinstall sata driver ... messy
perhaps I'll try that test after I fin testing out the rest of the system; i won't expect it to work

the one issue i hate in win 10 is coming out of sleep mode ... some how it screws up right clicking, the desktop, etc
I reboot after it become unusable and everything sort of works again until sleep mode
I don't have a gpu i'm using intel hd graphics built into 4790K
(Update I think the instability comes from Remote Desktop)

I'm just using win 10 to just test the computer and run some programs i used in old system, run some benchmarks
I will install win 8.1 update as the final os rather than win 7

I hope everything will be fine in a polished os

do u find that not all the sw that the motherboard mfr works in an os install
I also find that even if I went to intel for the sw i still get an issue w something
eventually i leave out the sw portions that errk the system

does that happen to u?

Update: I found out that the older HDD don't support ahci mode so thus answers the problem I was having


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bcooper21*
> 
> No, there is just a faster level of fast boot from the UEFI when you have a supporting UEFI and components. It is a motherboard feature that will cut POST time due to having the ability to initialize multiple components at once. My z97 build takes just 8-10 seconds to boot to desktop from powered off.


Ok. I installed Win8.1 on my laptop but I don't see the effect of Fast Boot although it is enabled. I have the hibernation file and all that so it definitely is working but how do I see its true behavior?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bcooper21*
> 
> No, there is just a faster level of fast boot from the UEFI when you have a supporting UEFI and components. It is a motherboard feature that will cut POST time due to having the ability to initialize multiple components at once. My z97 build takes just 8-10 seconds to boot to desktop from powered off.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. I installed Win8.1 on my laptop but I don't see the effect of Fast Boot although it is enabled. I have the hibernation file and all that so it definitely is working but how do I see its true behavior?
Click to expand...

This is fast boot with my laptop. No UEFI, just fast post time of 2 seconds.






I will try to get a video of my z97 system with fast boot in the BIOS enabled vs disabled and you will see a few seconds difference.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> This is fast boot with my laptop. No UEFI, just fast post time of 2 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to get a video of my z97 system with fast boot in the BIOS enabled vs disabled and you will see a few seconds difference.


Wow!

Oh wait, I don't have a fast boot setting in my BIOS (Sager NP8130). Could it be because of that? As far as I know, native fast boot in the BIOS is different from the fast boot in Win8.1.


----------



## Sean Webster

Yes they are different, but can work together for super hero awesomeness.

Yea my laptop doesn't have it either, I have a BIOS, not a UEFI, but my POST time is already just 2 seconds. You can see how fast windows fast boot can speed up boot. With it disabled instead of powered off to desktop in 6 seconds, it takes 14 seconds.

The UEFI fast boot setting will just speed up POST time. In a desktop system it helps a lot more as laptops POST time are usually already optimized. The UEFI setting It allows the UEFI to initialize all the hardware at once. However, to fully do that the OS drive needs to also be formatted GPT...*I think*. And the GFX card needs to be GOP compatible. Since it is simple enough to do, UEFI boot and formatting GPT is the way to go.

Also, to see the benefit of fast boot in the OS being enabled for Boot time you need to do use the shutdown button, then boot. If you restart you wont have fast boot working as restart does a full kernel reset.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Yes they are different, but can work together for super hero awesomeness.
> 
> Yea my laptop doesn't have it either, I have a BIOS, not a UEFI, but my POST time is already just 2 seconds. You can see how fast windows fast boot can speed up boot. With it disabled instead of powered off to desktop in 6 seconds, it takes 14 seconds.
> 
> The UEFI fast boot setting will just speed up POST time. In a desktop system it helps a lot more as laptops POST time are usually already optimized. The UEFI setting It allows the UEFI to initialize all the hardware at once. However, to fully do that the OS drive needs to also be formatted GPT...*I think*. And the GFX card needs to be GOP compatible. Since it is simple enough to do, UEFI boot and formatting GPT is the way to go.
> 
> Also, to see the benefit of fast boot in the OS being enabled for Boot time you need to do use the shutdown button, then boot. If you restart you wont have fast boot working as restart does a full kernel reset.


Alright. What do you think is the problem on mine then? It seems to be not working. I do test it from a shutdown state (not restart).


----------



## Mercyflush64

Is setting up with UEFI and GPT even worth it on a 24/7 system that normally only reboots with system updates and gets shut down only to blow out the dust once a month?

I tried doing the GPT format and my copy of windows wanted me to purchase another key. I have win8 upgrade and before that win7 upgrade prior to a full copy of vista. Following your drive setup using diskpart and you clean the drive I am guessing that it wipes out all previous installation history. Before I could start my win8 setup and format the single partition and it would just accept my upgrade key and I was good to go. Such a pain to install 3 OS just to get my system back to a normal bios.

Is there a work around for this or to use UEFI/GPT (if even worth it with my system setup) will I be forced to purchase a full copy of win8?

For someone that never shuts down is this even worth doing or just the normal bios is fine?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Yes they are different, but can work together for super hero awesomeness.
> 
> Yea my laptop doesn't have it either, I have a BIOS, not a UEFI, but my POST time is already just 2 seconds. You can see how fast windows fast boot can speed up boot. With it disabled instead of powered off to desktop in 6 seconds, it takes 14 seconds.
> 
> The UEFI fast boot setting will just speed up POST time. In a desktop system it helps a lot more as laptops POST time are usually already optimized. The UEFI setting It allows the UEFI to initialize all the hardware at once. However, to fully do that the OS drive needs to also be formatted GPT...*I think*. And the GFX card needs to be GOP compatible. Since it is simple enough to do, UEFI boot and formatting GPT is the way to go.
> 
> Also, to see the benefit of fast boot in the OS being enabled for Boot time you need to do use the shutdown button, then boot. If you restart you wont have fast boot working as restart does a full kernel reset.
> 
> 
> 
> Alright. What do you think is the problem on mine then? It seems to be not working. I do test it from a shutdown state (not restart).
Click to expand...

Go to power settings and turn off fast start up. Shut down and boot up 5 times and record your times. After that enable it and do the same thing. Compare the times and if there isnt a speed up in time then something is off. You need hibernation file enabled as well for fast start up.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercyflush64*
> 
> Is setting up with UEFI and GPT even worth it on a 24/7 system that normally only reboots with system updates and gets shut down only to blow out the dust once a month?
> 
> I tried doing the GPT format and my copy of windows wanted me to purchase another key. I have win8 upgrade and before that win7 upgrade prior to a full copy of vista. Following your drive setup using diskpart and you clean the drive I am guessing that it wipes out all previous installation history. Before I could start my win8 setup and format the single partition and it would just accept my upgrade key and I was good to go. Such a pain to install 3 OS just to get my system back to a normal bios.
> 
> Is there a work around for this or to use UEFI/GPT (if even worth it with my system setup) will I be forced to purchase a full copy of win8?
> 
> For someone that never shuts down is this even worth doing or just the normal bios is fine?


Call MS and complain? Otherwise you can just do a install how you normally do it.


----------



## Tomha

I am trying to install 64bit Windows 8.1 (An ISO I got from the Microsoft Dreamspark Program) on a fresh, out of the box SSD. I have followed all your instructions precisely, and everything has gone to plan, up until the part in Windows Setup where I create the GPT partitions. There is 1 drive of unallocated space (The SSD), but no "Drive Options (Advanced)" button. There is however a "New" button, so I press that as is indicated in the next step, and instead of creating 4 partitions, it creates 2 - A 350MB system Reserved partition and the main data partition. After following the diskpart instructions at the start of Windows Setup, I tried "list disk" again and it said the SSD was in the GPT format. However I continued with the installation after the 2 partitions were created, and now that I am in Windows, using list disk again indicates that the drive is no longer in the GPT format.

I made a bootable UEFI USB from my Windows 8.1 ISO, and confirmed it was UEFI in my bios. I turned off CSM before the installation. I followed all your instructions to the letter, and as far as I can tell, everything went as planned until the partition creation - do you have any idea why?

I used this tutorial to create the UEFI bootable USB, and in that tutorial it mentioned that the Windows 8 Upgrade ISO does not always give you a UEFI bootable USB option in the boot menu, and provides a solution, however this only works for a retail key, and mine is not that.

*EDIT:*
Ok so I found the solution - I checked my boot order, and my motherboard has both a UEFI and non UEFI version of the UEFI USB drive, and it had placed the non UEFI version first, so it was booted without UEFI. Putting the correct version first and reinstalling windows worked out fine, I got the correct 4 partitions, and Windows installed to the GPT partition. There was still no "Drive Options (Advanced)" button however, and I never recall seeing this in any of my Windows installations once selecting an advanced installation.


----------



## Swuell

Just a quick question is there a difference--system wise and system optimization--when in 8.1? Since I couldn't really find it? All I found out was mostly for Windows 8.

By the way @Sean Webster do you want the links for a clean install of Windows 8.1? I had found it since I had wanted a clean installation of Windows 8.1 but noticed you never linked it on the front page and only linked Windows 8.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swuell*
> 
> Just a quick question is there a difference--system wise and system optimization--when in 8.1? Since I couldn't really find it? All I found out was mostly for Windows 8.
> 
> By the way @Sean Webster do you want the links for a clean install of Windows 8.1? I had found it since I had wanted a clean installation of Windows 8.1 but noticed you never linked it on the front page and only linked Windows 8.


8.1 is just UI update really. No real difference besides that. Plus, all Windows 8 system update to 8.1 automatically anyhow.

There is a link in the beginning links to how to get the 8.1 ISO with product key. Could you elaborate?


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> 8.1 is just UI update really. No real difference besides that. Plus, all Windows 8 system update to 8.1 automatically anyhow.
> 
> There is a link in the beginning links to how to get the 8.1 ISO with product key. Could you elaborate?


Ohhh yeah I know it's mostly UI but there are more miscellaneous tweaks, such as system tweaks and other stuff so I was wondering if there was any optimizations that needed to be redone or added in Windows 8.1 -- since the biggest thing would be the added system tweaks that Microsoft had added?

Ah yeah. Except the directions are a bit different then the one I found unless the ones I found are outdated by now--though I don't think so--and also it fixes the error that occurs when you try to install windows 8.1 with a windows 8 product key.


----------



## kevindd992002

@Sean

In your OP, there is quote to parsec there that says:

...unless you disable the Compatibility Support Module (CSM) either directly with a setting in the BIOS, or via enabling Secure Boot (disabling CSM is a side affect of this), a Windows installation otherwise configured for EFI booting will not boot in EFI mode.

I have a ASUS P8Z68-V/GEN3 and I was able to install Windows in EFI mode before. But I don't have fast boot, secure boot, or a CSM option in the UEFI BIOS settings itself. Does that mean the CSM of my board is disabled by default?


----------



## eBombzor

Hey guys should I disable or enable the automatic driver installs from Windows Update? If I don't check that option, it won't check Windows Update for any missing drivers but if I do, it might download outdated drivers. Advice?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Hey guys should I disable or enable the automatic driver installs from Windows Update? If I don't check that option, it won't check Windows Update for any missing drivers but if I do, it might download outdated drivers. Advice?


Advice: Don't worry about it.


----------



## Angrychair

does anyone know how to change the boot color?

My windows 8 boots purple then when my profile loads it turns red, I'm really tired of seeing purple!!! I wanna say there is a registry setting for it but I can't find it.


----------



## Mercyflush64

You need to be on the Start page and not the desktop. Move the mouse to thee right side to bring up the start page menu. Click on settings and then Personalize. I had the same issue when I yried the Windows 10 preview and got rid of it. Took me a while to figure it out. My color changed to black and the text was dark grey so I couldn't see anything


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercyflush64*
> 
> You need to be on the Start page and not the desktop. Move the mouse to thee right side to bring up the start page menu. Click on settings and then Personalize. I had the same issue when I yried the Windows 10 preview and got rid of it. Took me a while to figure it out. My color changed to black and the text was dark grey so I couldn't see anything


man that is tricky.

But that doesn't solve my issue of the purple before my profile loads and changed it to red.


----------



## menthuslayer

I've got my ssd boot drive currently plugged into an ASMEDIA sata port, I want to move it to an intel sata port, but it wouldn't boot. I'm guessing I have to tell windows to use the intel controller and not the ASmedia controller, but I'm not sure how to change that, and I'm especially not sure how to change it before changing the port it's plugged into. Any advice?


----------



## Angrychair

check and see if the drive is showing up in the bios when it's plugged in to the intel port.


----------



## menthuslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> check and see if the drive is showing up in the bios when it's plugged in to the intel port.


yes it shows, just won't boot. I moved it back to the ASmedia port, works just fine. moved it back to the intel port, doesn't work, repeated while tweaking bios settings, for a couple hours. Same results. Tried with CSM on, tried with CSM off, Tried with CSM on auto, tried to repair, tried boot override.


----------



## Angrychair

Yup driver must be missing.

Boot back up from the as media and install the Intel drivers. Then switch it over. It should boot then.


----------



## menthuslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> Yup driver must be missing.
> 
> Boot back up from the as media and install the Intel drivers. Then switch it over. It should boot then.


Already tried that. I'm on the ASmedia controller right now, my intel driver is alive and well in my device manager. the WD black is plugged into the intel controller.


----------



## Angrychair

Well I'm lost


----------



## menthuslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> Well I'm lost


me too







, oh I guess I'll jsut have to reinstall windows if I want to change.


----------



## menthuslayer

I've gotten further advice to try the regedit that's usually used to switch from IDE to ACHI. Apparently it may also work for changing controller vendors, will give it a try tomorrow.


----------



## eBombzor

Hey Sean, I noticed you linked the WinTuning 8 utility under the OP. What are your thoughts on this utility and does it actually work?

All of the "fixes" are explained vaguely and I'm not sure if should trust it or not. For example, under Windows status it says that my network isn't optimized. To fix that, the utility brings up another window that lets me choose my type of internet connection and another fix button. It doesn't explain anything it's doing.

Also, thanks for the help previously.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Hey Sean, I noticed you linked the WinTuning 8 utility under the OP. What are your thoughts on this utility and does it actually work?
> 
> All of the "fixes" are explained vaguely and I'm not sure if should trust it or not. For example, under Windows status it says that my network isn't optimized. To fix that, the utility brings up another window that lets me choose my type of internet connection and another fix button. It doesn't explain anything it's doing.
> 
> Also, thanks for the help previously.


That was such a long time ago, and it doesn't look free anymore, eh? I wouldn't bother with it. Plus it hasn't been updated in over a year.


----------



## EarlZ

Is there an easy to use app that runs in Windows that can perform a secure wipe on an SSD? I getting another SSD and plan to secure wipe my Corsair Force GT and use the new SSD (Crucial M550 ) as my boot drive.


----------



## Angrychair

I just did a fresh install of 8.1, after doing all the updates, search no longer works.. UGGGHHH this is the 3rd time w8 has done this to me.

indexing is on and pointed to C:\ specifically
the services are running
I've killed the task and deleted the data folder and let it get recreated
I've refreshed the index.

No matter what I try, it still always says 0 files indexed.

If there is an actual fix, I would love to know, because this is crap. 4 hours wasted doing a clean install and updates on a new machine...le sigh


----------



## EarlZ

Step 9 on the guide says run WEI, but 8.1 no longer has WEI or was it moved else where?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Is there an easy to use app that runs in Windows that can perform a secure wipe on an SSD? I getting another SSD and plan to secure wipe my Corsair Force GT and use the new SSD (Crucial M550 ) as my boot drive.


I was trying to get my friend to write one, but he has been busy. Unless the manufacturer has one you have to use parted magic or something like that

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> I just did a fresh install of 8.1, after doing all the updates, search no longer works.. UGGGHHH this is the 3rd time w8 has done this to me.
> 
> indexing is on and pointed to C:\ specifically
> the services are running
> I've killed the task and deleted the data folder and let it get recreated
> I've refreshed the index.
> 
> No matter what I try, it still always says 0 files indexed.
> 
> If there is an actual fix, I would love to know, because this is crap. 4 hours wasted doing a clean install and updates on a new machine...le sigh


Do you have samsung magician installed?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Step 9 on the guide says run WEI, but 8.1 no longer has WEI or was it moved else where?


I guess it got removed in 8.1, i swear it was in 8 or maybe that was the beta. Im removing that step now.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> I was trying to get my friend to write one, but he has been busy. Unless the manufacturer has one you have to use parted magic or something like that
> Do you have samsung magician installed?


No I don't have magician installed on this device.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> No I don't have magician installed on this device.


No idea, :/


----------



## Mercyflush64

Why would magician matter? Is it a good or bad software to use with an SSD?


----------



## EarlZ

I guess its parted magic for me then, I only have 1 usb device and it has the 8.1 installation


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I guess its parted magic for me then, I only have 1 usb device and it has the 8.1 installation


Buy another for $5 lol. Or borrow one. A 1 or 2GB drive is plenty for parted magic.


----------



## Angrychair

well I did repair installation and kept all settings and files, search now works.


----------



## EarlZ

I just noticed that Corsair's SSD toolbox has a secure wipe option since my older drive is a cosair drive I decided to use it, the wipe takes significantly longer.. like 1% per 7seconds as compared to the diskparted's 3-4 seconds to wipe everything.


----------



## xCOLOSSUSx

I have a samsung 850 evo 250gb ssd w/ OS installed and optimized. I have 8gb of ram. I have followed this tutorial to a T and I am having one issue that I need help with. I disabled the paging file and during gameplay, I am alerted with a warning of low system memory and then the game crashes. I am confused since I thought that having 8gb of ram, that there wouldn't be an issue of system crashing. Someone please shed some light on how I might fix this error.


----------



## Sean Webster

Enable page file and set it manually to 1GB. Some programs and games need page file. There is no fighting it.


----------



## Mega Man

for shadow of moridor i needed 36( YIKES ) gb of page file, and it filled my 16gb of ram .....


----------



## xCOLOSSUSx

I had already followed the direction of Samsung magician and set the minimum mb to 200 and the maximum mb to 2000. Do you think I should lower the max to 1gb or trust the magician?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCOLOSSUSx*
> 
> I had already followed the direction of Samsung magician and set the minimum mb to 200 and the maximum mb to 2000. Do you think I should lower the max to 1gb or trust the magician?


Set it manually and see what happens. Magician is stupid and doesn't know your usage. Only you do. Try setting it to 2048MB min/max. If the error continues set it to 4096MB min/max. And from there try 8192MB.


----------



## jorpe

so can I make an image of my system with Acronis, secure erase my SSD, format it as GPT then restore the image to that drive and realize the benefits of a GPT partitioned drive?


----------



## Bahlzeron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorpe*
> 
> so can I make an image of my system with Acronis, secure erase my SSD, format it as GPT then restore the image to that drive and realize the benefits of a GPT partitioned drive?


If i recall correctly, you have to do a fresh install as GPT. MBR and GPT work quite differently.


----------



## jorpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bahlzeron*
> 
> If i recall correctly, you have to do a fresh install as GPT. MBR and GPT work quite differently.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bahlzeron*
> 
> If i recall correctly, you have to do a fresh install as GPT. MBR and GPT work quite differently.


Yeah looking through the acronis stuff it ''restores the MBR'' when you restore the image.









Technet has an interesting post on converting a windows 8 installation to GPT to enable UEFI. http://social.technet.microsoft.com/wiki/contents/articles/14286.converting-windows-bios-installation-to-uefi.aspx

I might end up having to do the fresh install anyways, it seems windows likes playing with TPM dongles a lot better if you install windows after you enable all the BIOS settings to use the TPM.

I'm thinking I can just move all my data to one SSD and then copy all my files and settings to a fresh install on my other 512GB Samsung 850.


----------



## jorpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorpe*
> 
> Yeah looking through the acronis stuff it ''restores the MBR'' when you restore the image.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Technet has an interesting post on converting a windows 8 installation to GPT to enable UEFI. http://social.technet.microsoft.com/wiki/contents/articles/14286.converting-windows-bios-installation-to-uefi.aspx
> 
> I might end up having to do the fresh install anyways, it seems windows likes playing with TPM dongles a lot better if you install windows after you enable all the BIOS settings to use the TPM.
> 
> I'm thinking I can just move all my data to one SSD and then copy all my files and settings to a fresh install on my other 512GB Samsung 850.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bahlzeron*
> 
> If i recall correctly, you have to do a fresh install as GPT. MBR and GPT work quite differently.


At least in my case this was stupidly easy to fix using Acronis. BTW now I'm leaning more towards macrium for the next time I need to restore anything, apparently its some good software. I've used acronis since 2007 and never even looked at different sofware.

To convert my MBR to GPT and be able to boot with UEFI this is what I did that worked: (tried a few other ways and ended up needing to restore via acronis and start over)

1. Make an entire disk image using acronis. I imaged my drive to another SSD to the restore process only took 8 minutes for a 500GB image
2. boot into partedmagic or another utility that can clean your boot drive and repartition it GPT style.
3. boot into the acronis recovery software (using UEFI from your mobo)
4. click ''add disk''
5. format the disk GPT
6. recover your whole disk image to that disk.
7. reboot.

Took around an hour total for me to do this once I figured out what would work in my case.

My hardware:
MOBO: Asus z97 Deluxe NFC
CPU 4790k
RAM: Vengeance 2400
OS: 8.1 pro x64 + media center
Drives: 850 pro 512GB x 2, WD black 4TB + WD red 6TB
Software: Acronis Home premuim 2014 + media
Software: PartedMagic 2015
Software: System Rescue CD

I realize I used paid software (acronis) and know other people prefer free utilities. I havent used clonezilla on a windows OS in several years so I dont know how that will work. I tried doing it both ways the technet article I linked earlier did it and neither worked properly for me, both hung at trying to write the GPT partition structure from the command line.

Acronis worked to restore the OS to a GPT drive from a MBR image and configured the partitions automatically. When given the option to restore the whole image or just restore the sys reserved, "c" drive and "hibernation partition'' without restoring the MBR and track I chose to just restore the whole thing. Acronis properly reconfigured the drive to boot from a GPT partition.

In the meantime I used a SanDisk Extreme 32 and installed a fresh copy of win 8.1x64 pro to a GPT partitioned SSD and the boot time was insanely fast on a vanilla system with UEFI. One of the methods I tried but didnt work was installing that vanilla copy of x64 8.1pro to a freshly GPT partitioned drive and then restoring partitions selectively. It may have eventually worked but Acronis told me it was going to be 2 days 1hour to finish the partition restore so I just assume it was hanging up somewhere and formatted the whole drive to do a full image restore.


----------



## jorpe

Does this look right?


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> for shadow of moridor i needed 36( YIKES ) gb of page file, and it filled my 16gb of ram .....


It didnt even use more than 8Gb on my system.


----------



## Mega Man

yes the advantages of ultra + eyefinity


----------



## Aparition

Help!

I have Win 8.1 and all of my primary drive space is used... by I have no idea what.
I had 20 GB of free space the previous day. Now I have 0 space.
I installed a lot of Win critical updates through the updater this morning.

I don't even know where to begin to figure out where this bloat is occurring.

I went ahead and opened a new thread
http://www.overclock.net/t/1543294/help-win-8-1-primary-drive-capacity-0


----------



## xxela

Hi man, just want to thank you for this guide; it make the process of installing a SSD more friendly for newbies. Just one thing; I have a sabertooth R.2 and I tried to configure the drive (Kingston HyperX 3K 240GB) as a GPT format but i think i f up something in the process. So I set up the bios for UEFI drive boot, rebooted and the after it loaded from DVD I proceed with SHIFT+F10, fallowed the steps and after the Convert GPT completed just typed Exit and close the Command Prompt window. Now, after "Custom: Install Windows only (advanced)" step I proceed forward without "Click "New" and then click the "Apply" button. Four partitions should appear. Click the bottom partition" step (forgot the printed guide at work and I did it from what I remembered). Basically I saw only a partition (the main disk) and I installed the OS. Now, everything went smooth and fast and now after I make the optimizations required, W8 boot in aprox. 4 seconds(fast boot enabled). Also instead of W8 logo it shortly appear TUF logo (for 1 second) than it goes to desktop. So my questions are.
1 Jumping over that step mean that it didn't format the SSD as a GPT ?
2 In the future installations cant I reconfigure it as a GPT ?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxela*
> 
> Hi man, just want to thank you for this guide; it make the process of installing a SSD more friendly for newbies. Just one thing; I have a sabertooth R.2 and I tried to configure the drive (Kingston HyperX 3K 240GB) as a GPT format but i think i f up something in the process. So I set up the bios for UEFI drive boot, rebooted and the after it loaded from DVD I proceed with SHIFT+F10, fallowed the steps and after the Convert GPT completed just typed Exit and close the Command Prompt window. Now, after "Custom: Install Windows only (advanced)" step I proceed forward without "Click "New" and then click the "Apply" button. Four partitions should appear. Click the bottom partition" step (forgot the printed guide at work and I did it from what I remembered). Basically I saw only a partition (the main disk) and I installed the OS. Now, everything went smooth and fast and now after I make the optimizations required, W8 boot in aprox. 4 seconds(fast boot enabled). Also instead of W8 logo it shortly appear TUF logo (for 1 second) than it goes to desktop. So my questions are.
> 1 Jumping over that step mean that it didn't format the SSD as a GPT ?
> 2 In the future installations cant I reconfigure it as a GPT ?


To check if the OS drive is in fact formatted as GPT just open up diskpart in windows and type in the *list disk* command. Ont he right side it will have a "***" under the GPT column for the drive. If you did a UEFI boot for the installer it should be GPT.


----------



## xxela

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> To check if the OS drive is in fact formatted as GPT just open up diskpart in windows and type in the *list disk* command. Ont he right side it will have a "***" under the GPT column for the drive. If you did a UEFI boot for the installer it should be GPT.


It is, THANKS again.


----------



## xxela

Did everyone heard about this problem?
http://www.outsidethebox.ms/why-windows-8-defragments-your-ssd-and-how-you-can-avoid-this/#sel=29:1,29:1;42:1,42:1;53:1,53:9;69:14,69:14;84:46,84:47;90:1,90:53


----------



## xxela

Hi guys, dont want to spam this thread







but I find this useful program. Is like a CPU Z for SSDs.
http://aezay.dk/aezay/ssdz/


----------



## hurricane28

Nice tutorial man


----------



## Mercyflush64

I have a question about a GPT boot. Whenever I install with the GPT partition my number lock key stops being enabled every time I get to the login screen whether it is from a boot or logging out. It is enabled in the gios and is working during the boot until it gets the that screen. Is this normal or is there a setting I can change to fix this?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercyflush64*
> 
> I have a question about a GPT boot. Whenever I install with the GPT partition my number lock key stops being enabled every time I get to the login screen whether it is from a boot or logging out. It is enabled in the gios and is working during the boot until it gets the that screen. Is this normal or is there a setting I can change to fix this?


I just started having this issue on one of my systems too! Two other systems it works fine. IDK what causes that.


----------



## EarlZ

All of a sudden when windows is already in the desktop there seems to be a very long delay for about a full minute before my start up apps load, I havent changed anything on my PC and I am uncertain what is causing this there is also no hdd led activity during the time but the system is perfectly responsive. Is there like an application I can use to tell me whats causing this ?


----------



## Mega Man

Did you install a I suite ?


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Did you install a I suite ?


Found the cause, it was team viewer.. probably the latest updated caused it. uninstalled and its now good.


----------



## Mule928

Anybody else experience the desktop periodically going black and blacked out drop down windows on the start icon in 8.1?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mule928*
> 
> Anybody else experience the desktop periodically going black and blacked out drop down windows on the start icon in 8.1?


Not I. The only issue I notice is that the start button becomes unclickable at times.


----------



## Mercyflush64

I have an 840 EVO and I was wondering if I really need to use the Magician software at all. The rapid mode doesn't seem to do anything at all.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercyflush64*
> 
> I have an 840 EVO and I was wondering if I really need to use the Magician software at all. The rapid mode doesn't seem to do anything at all.


You don't


----------



## dgsdm

Quote:


> Booting and partitioning of GPT for Windows 8/8.1:
> Boot from the Windows 8/8.1 install media (You must initiate this boot from a device labeled as a UEFI device, or the installation of Windows 8/8.1 will produce an error that the OS cannot be installed to a GPT partition) These UEFI boot devices will have a prefix UEFI: "name of your device", and show as a boot option in your UEFI.
> After booting to the UEFI device you see the Install Windows 8/8.1 screen, press Shift + F10 to open a command prompt.
> Type Diskpart, press Enter
> Type List Disk , press Enter
> Type Select Disk # (where # is the number your drive shows up as), press Enter
> Type Clean, press Enter
> Type Convert GPT, press Enter
> Type Exit, press Enter.
> Close the Command Prompt window.
> Click the "Next" button.
> Click the "Install now" button.
> Put in your product key and click the "Next" button.
> Accept the terms and click the "Next" button.
> Choose "Custom: Install Windows only (advanced)."
> *Click "New" and then click the "Apply" button. Four partitions should appear. Click the bottom partition*.
> Click the "OK" button and then click the "Next" button.
> From then on follow the on screen instructions till you get to the desktop.
> Note: If you can't boot after the install you need to make sure the boot is set to "Windows Boot Manager" in the UEFI. Also, important info.


I've been trying to install Windows to a new computer through GPT but I don't see the four partitions when selecting where I want to install the OS. Can someone tell me what I have to do?


----------



## EarlZ

Is there a way to fully disable the charms menu, I've already changed the settings on the task bar options and it still pops up


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dgsdm*
> 
> I've been trying to install Windows to a new computer through GPT but I don't see the four partitions when selecting where I want to install the OS. Can someone tell me what I have to do?


They may not show up, it is ok. As long as the disk is preformatted to GPT and it installs you are set.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Is there a way to fully disable the charms menu, I've already changed the settings on the task bar options and it still pops up


IDK


----------



## dgsdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> They may not show up, it is ok. As long as the disk is preformatted to GPT and it installs you are set.
> 
> IDK


Hey Sean,

I'm running into a different problem here... I realized I accidentally installed a 32bit version of Windows 8.1 onto my new system when I need the 64 bit. The laptop I'm using is Windows 7 32bit and I'm using it to prepare the USB to install 8.1 onto my new computer. I'm guessing the 32bit environment that I'm using is automatically setting the installer to a 32bit version on the USB.

Do you know how I can work around this issue to install Windows 8.1 64bit onto my new computer through USB?


----------



## Sean Webster

No clue. I havent looked into it before.


----------



## hhuey5

Hi,
I'm just sharing what I will intend to do on Thur w my setup (Rebuild)

AsRock Extreme6ac 32GB RAM
C is M.2 512GB
D is SSD 256GB
E,F,G,H is OLD 256GB 3.5in Drives (No AHCI mode)

I will test if I can set C (m.2) to SATA ACHI mode or not
Other SATA ports set to IDE because of old drives unable to run ACHI mode

I intend to use
C drive to follow Optimizations because its m.2 board
D as my wearout SSD drive; easy to replace

C Drive will have hiberfil.sys; I love hibernating than cold boots

D Drive will have Users Dir, WinTemp Dir, SwapFile.sys, PageFile.Sys, VMWARE OS I use a lot
Other Drives for Media Video Editing

The thing is C is using 50gb/476.4gb

I intend to use Acronis as my backup system
Should I store the backup file on the older hdd?
or should I shrink my C partition and add a partition for the backup file or put VMWARE there

I would only backup system related stuff, no pagefile, no hiber, no swapfil, no VMWARE OS

How delicate is C?

Any comments\idea be welcome to air out my solution


----------



## rv8000

If you're going to recommend using GPT as the partion style can you please expand upon properly aligning the partitions. I've installed 8.1 twice today and have gotten awful performance in HD Tune on both my 840 evo and Vertex 460a, read speeds fluctuate very poorly on a fresh install (HD Tune set to 8mb block, full test, power settings at high perf.).



Vertex 460a had exactly the same results. Here are some results on the evo before the reformat.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hhuey5*
> 
> Hi,
> I'm just sharing what I will intend to do on Thur w my setup (Rebuild)
> 
> AsRock Extreme6ac 32GB RAM
> C is M.2 512GB
> D is SSD 256GB
> E,F,G,H is OLD 256GB 3.5in Drives (No AHCI mode)
> 
> I will test if I can set C (m.2) to SATA ACHI mode or not
> Other SATA ports set to IDE because of old drives unable to run ACHI mode
> 
> I intend to use
> C drive to follow Optimizations because its m.2 board
> D as my wearout SSD drive; easy to replace
> 
> C Drive will have hiberfil.sys; I love hibernating than cold boots
> 
> D Drive will have Users Dir, WinTemp Dir, SwapFile.sys, PageFile.Sys, VMWARE OS I use a lot
> Other Drives for Media Video Editing
> 
> The thing is C is using 50gb/476.4gb
> 
> I intend to use Acronis as my backup system
> Should I store the backup file on the older hdd?
> or should I shrink my C partition and add a partition for the backup file or put VMWARE there
> 
> I would only backup system related stuff, no pagefile, no hiber, no swapfil, no VMWARE OS
> 
> How delicate is C?
> 
> Any comments\idea be welcome to air out my solution


set up as you like. I'd leave page file and other system folders on c:

Backups should be stored off the system drive.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> If you're going to recommend using GPT as the partion style can you please expand upon properly aligning the partitions. I've installed 8.1 twice today and have gotten awful performance in HD Tune on both my 840 evo and Vertex 460a, read speeds fluctuate very poorly on a fresh install (HD Tune set to 8mb block, full test, power settings at high perf.).
> 
> 
> 
> Vertex 460a had exactly the same results. Here are some results on the evo before the reformat.


when the partitions are made windows vista and newer properly aligns everything. And there is a firmware update for the Samsung 840 evo.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> set up as you like. I'd leave page file and other system folders on c:
> 
> Backups should be stored off the system drive.
> when the partitions are made windows vista and newer properly aligns everything. And there is a firmware update for the Samsung 840 evo.


You didnt thoroughly read my post and my evo already has the firmware update. The issue is that both the evo and vertex 460a are having the same issue with the new reformat. On my previous install with the update on my evo the graph was smooth and the drive had a good sustained average read in hd tune. This problem has only started after reformatting, and happens on both drives.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> You didnt thoroughly read my post and my evo already has the firmware update. The issue is that both the evo and vertex 460a are having the same issue with the new reformat. On my previous install with the update on my evo the graph was smooth and the drive had a good sustained average read in hd tune. This problem has only started after reformatting, and happens on both drives.


No I didn't I am doing many things. But to me there is no issue. If you think it is make a new thread and someone else will help.


----------



## Mega Man

more over you can really see a 10% difference in write speeds or read. really ? i doubt that


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> *System Preparation!*
> Be sure to not only go over my checklist but to make your own and see if you need to do anything else or not. Feel free to share any changes you make.
> 
> *The Checklist:*
> 
> Read your motherboard manual! This saves you the hassle of asking which SATA port is which and much more; almost everything is in there!
> If your hardware is overclocked please revert to stock clocks for installation to prevent data corruption.
> Enable AHCI SATA mode in the UEFI/BIOS. Use RAID mode if you are going to use a RAID array or Intel SRT aka. SSD caching. Guide here: (link)
> Check to see if ACPI 2.0 or newer is in the UEFI/BIOS and enable it if it is there, if not then don't worry about it.
> Check and see if there is an update to the firmware of your SSD/HDD and update if necessary. Storage drivers, firmware, and utilities here: (link)
> Disconnect all the drives but the one you are installing to. You will reconnect them in step 5 of "*System Setup after Installation.*" This is to prevent the installer from installing the Windows 8/8.1 boot partition on another drive in the system.
> If you are using a SSD use the native Intel or AMD SATA 3Gb/s or SATA 6Gb/s ports, I advise that you do *NOT* use the Marvell or other 3rd party SATA ports for your SSD/HDD.
> *The installation of Windows 8/8.1!*
> The installation process is pretty straight forward. Just put in your install media, boot from it, and follow the onscreen instructions. Once you complete installation a and get to the start screen move on to the "*Now It's Time For The System Set Up and Optimization!*" section.
> 
> Here however, I am going to show you how to install on either MBR (Master Boot Record) formatted or GPT (GUID Partition Table) formatted disks. By default Windows will use MBR, but for UEFI motherboards you can use GPT. You can decide to use either if you have an UEFI motherboard. If you have a BIOS use MBR. Some quick advantages that GPT offers over MBR are: boot from 2.2TB+ capacity drives, create more than 4 primary partitions, more security, and better data integrity.
> 
> For those who have the fast boot feature in their UEFI, I suggest they use the GPT install. Fast boot along with a compatible UEFI GOP GFX card will allow for boot speeds around the 6-12 second range vs 20-25 second range. If you do not have a GOP compatible GFX card, usually you can usually get a GOP firmware from the manufacturer's forum or possibly here on OCN. If you don't have a GFX card, the onboard Intel iGPU GFX allows for fast boot.
> 
> Also, you can enable secure boot to help keep the system more secure as it prevents other OSes from booting. When trying to boot from bootable media, make sure you disable secure boot first!
> 
> If you guys ever get an issue with a system image restoration with GPT this may help. (link)
> 
> *Configure a drive using a BIOS/UEFI motherboard and MBR format:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ->
> 
> 
> 
> *Booting and partitioning of Windows 8/8.1:*
> 
> Boot from your Windows 8/8.1 installation media.
> After booting you see the Install Windows 8/8.1 screen, press *Shift + F10* to open command prompt.
> At the command prompt, type *Diskpart*, press Enter.
> Type *List Disk*, press Enter.
> Type *Select Disk #* (where *#* is the number your drive shows up as), press Enter.
> Type *Clean*, press Enter.
> Type *Exit*, press Enter.
> Close the Command Prompt window.
> Click the "Next" button.
> Click the "Install now" button.
> Put in your product key and click the "Next" button.
> Accept the terms and click the "Next" button.
> Choose "Custom: Install Windows only (advanced)."
> Click "New" and then click the "Apply" button. Two partitions should appear. Click the bottom partition.
> Click the "OK" button and then click the "Next" button.
> From then on follow the on screen instructions till you get to the desktop.
> *Video Tut:*
> 
> 
> 
> *Configure drive using an UEFI motherboard and GPT format:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Info on GPT
> 
> 
> 
> This guide is for utilizing a Microsoft Operating System (Apple OS and Linux distros, may require different steps).
> 
> A UEFI (GPT) boot drive can only be configured from a blank "unallocated" drive. The drive must initially contain no partitions or formatting. When configuring the blank drive as a boot drive, (GPT Boot), it is necessary to configure your drive utilizing 3 partitions. Your motherboard should be an UEFI enabled motherboard. Although a BIOS can be configured (through hacks) to boot GPT drives, that configuration is beyond the scope of this guide. When configuring a GPT boot drive, only x64 (64-bit) OSes support this feature. x86 (32-bit) Windows installations do not support GPT boot devices. If the steps are performed properly, Windows installation media from Vista SP1 and above are GPT "aware" when launched from a device marked as "UEFI" in the boot device list. Earlier versions of Windows, can have attached storage formatted as GPT, but these volumes cannot be booted from.
> 
> The four partitions involved in a GPT boot are as follows:
> 
> *Recovery* - 300MB
> 
> *ESP* - 100MB - This is the UEFI System partition. It is the First partition that is placed on the drive. This partition contains the EFI boot loader, hardware abstraction layer (HAL), drivers, and other pre-OS utilities utilized Pre-Boot by the UEFI during its boot or system check processes. Windows 8/8.1 requires that this partition be formatted as FAT32.
> 
> *MSR* - 128MB - This partition is the Microsoft Reserved Partition. It is a required partition for any GPT formatted drive under Windows. This partition will initially be empty after you install Windows, but will be used later by the OS when performing certain disk tasks. GPT disks do not allow for hidden sectors (as was the case with MBR). This space is reserved for software operations that formerly used hidden sectors. You will not format this partition.
> 
> *Data Partition* - This is the remainder of your drive that will contain the OS, User Data, programs, etc.
> 
> *Benefits of a UEFI/GPT boot disk vs. MBR:*
> 
> Although not currently applicable to SSDs, GPT disks can exceed the 2.2TB bootable limit of a MBR partitioned drive. MBR drives are limited to four partition table entries, unless a secondary "extended" partition structure is created.
> Data critical to platform operation is located in partitions, and not in un-partitioned or "hidden" sectors which in certain instances, can lead to system instability. Data contained in hidden sectors that result in system problems are difficult to debug.
> GPT disks use primary and backup partition tables for redundancy and 32-bit cyclic redundancy check (CRC32) fields for improved partition data structure integrity.
> A UEFI boot is more secure, and less vulnerable to pre-boot malware.
> A system utilizing a UEFI boot, will boot and recover from sleep faster than the same machine using MBR.
> UEFI is the future, and as different implementations of UEFI mature, UEFI will be used for much more than just booting a computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click here to see guide!
> 
> 
> 
> Note first on UEFI boot: http://www.overclock.net/t/1429005/ocz-vertex-4-256gb-windows-7-efi-boot#post_20862366
> *Booting and partitioning of GPT for Windows 8/8.1:*
> 
> Boot from the Windows 8/8.1 install media (You must initiate this boot from a device labeled as a UEFI device, or the installation of Windows 8/8.1 will produce an error that the OS cannot be installed to a GPT partition) These UEFI boot devices will have a prefix *UEFI:* "name of your device", and show as a boot option in your UEFI.
> After booting to the UEFI device you see the Install Windows 8/8.1 screen, press *Shift + F10* to open a command prompt.
> Type *Diskpart*, press Enter
> Type *List Disk* , press Enter
> Type *Select Disk #* (where # is the number your drive shows up as), press Enter
> Type *Clean*, press Enter
> Type *Convert GPT*, press Enter
> Type *Exit*, press Enter.
> Close the Command Prompt window.
> Click the "Next" button.
> Click the "Install now" button.
> Put in your product key and click the "Next" button.
> Accept the terms and click the "Next" button.
> Choose "Custom: Install Windows only (advanced)."
> Click "New" and then click the "Apply" button. Four partitions should appear. Click the bottom partition.
> Click the "OK" button and then click the "Next" button.
> From then on follow the on screen instructions till you get to the desktop.
> *Note:* If you can't boot after the install you need to make sure the boot is set to "Windows Boot Manager" in the UEFI. Also, important info.


I'm not sure what the issue is but when I did this with a clean NEW SSD that I booted up into UEFI and did list disk it showed up with 2 disks--Disk 0 and Disk 1; Disk 0 was 232 GB whereas Disk 1 was 28gb--so is this the windows pagefile even though I never instaleld windows..??


----------



## EarlZ

Is there a way to limit superfetch not to look at certain drives? Its alway trying to load up my media files on my mech drive and ending up with an extremely slow access to that drive on boot or should I just disable superfetch in win8.1?


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Is there a way to limit superfetch not to look at certain drives? Its alway trying to load up my media files on my mech drive and ending up with an extremely slow access to that drive on boot or should I just disable superfetch in win8.1?


I thought superfetch was there to help with the downsides of hard drive access time.. I think the best thing is to try to disable it, see the results and report back! some trial and error never done any hard.

relatively random question, didn't feel it was worth creating its own thread.. so I have removed the icon of the recycle bin from desktop (minimalism ftw) but I want a quick way to access it if I delete a file for error.. how do I access the bin with no icon on the desktop?
if it helps, I have classic shell and rain meter installed


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> I thought superfetch was there to help with the downsides of hard drive access time.. I think the best thing is to try to disable it, see the results and report back! some trial and error never done any hard.
> 
> *relatively random question, didn't feel it was worth creating its own thread.. so I have removed the icon of the recycle bin from desktop (minimalism ftw) but I want a quick way to access it if I delete a file for error.. how do I access the bin with no icon on the desktop?
> if it helps, I have classic shell and rain meter installed*


just open up a windows explorer window and the recycling bin is always in the top left under favorites.


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> just open up a windows explorer window and the recycling bin is always in the top left under favorites.


thanks man. I didn't have it on the favorites, although I was able to create a link of the bin in the desktop, drag the link on the favorites section, problem solved. Playing around the classic shell I was able to add the recycle bin link in the start menu as a custom link (use shell:RecycleBinFolder as a link).

I have enough space on my SSD, but I'm always looking to optimize the space. Plus it can help someone else if they have limited space. Introduced in Win 8.1 is this neat little feature


SOURCE

is it possible to create a program that check if a feature is disabled, if yes it deletes the feature? you can still install it through Win Update if you ever need it, so no reason to have it taking up space.


----------



## Sean Webster

I don't make programs so IDK.

Its easy to disable windows features from control panel tho.


----------



## hrockh

fair. let's see if some else knows the answer


----------



## Zyphur

Apologies if this has been asked/answered before, but I didn't see it in search. Will you be making a thread like this for Windows10? Seems there might be a bit of changes.
Currently on the preview, with my Win8.1 settings brought over, have my primary folders location changed from my ssd to my hdd like in the first post. But I noticed some of those primary folders (docs, downs, music, onedrive,pics,vids) pop back up in the user folder on Win10, and do not have a location area under properties. I think this has to do with the system-storage settings area, which asks for save locations for those.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyphur*
> 
> Apologies if this has been asked/answered before, but I didn't see it in search. Will you be making a thread like this for Windows10? Seems there might be a bit of changes.
> Currently on the preview, with my Win8.1 settings brought over, have my primary folders location changed from my ssd to my hdd like in the first post. But I noticed some of those primary folders (docs, downs, music, onedrive,pics,vids) pop back up in the user folder on Win10, and do not have a location area under properties. I think this has to do with the system-storage settings area, which asks for save locations for those.


Not sure yet as I work for another website where I would most likely be contracted to write a new one for.


----------



## hhuey5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyphur*
> 
> Apologies if this has been asked/answered before, but I didn't see it in search. Will you be making a thread like this for Windows10? Seems there might be a bit of changes.
> Currently on the preview, with my Win8.1 settings brought over, have my primary folders location changed from my ssd to my hdd like in the first post. But I noticed some of those primary folders (docs, downs, music, onedrive,pics,vids) pop back up in the user folder on Win10, and do not have a location area under properties. I think this has to do with the system-storage settings area, which asks for save locations for those.


i haven't tried win 8.1 procedure on win 10 ... I should in vmware to find out what happens on new install


----------



## hhuey5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hhuey5*
> 
> i haven't tried win 8.1 procedure on win 10 ... I should in vmware to find out what happens on new install


so Far with some tweaks to the procedure n the XML file

a new install of W10 (ISO 074) works as like W8.1

now the real test is underway ... to see what happens when you let windows update install a new version until its up to date

expectation: it would bomb

of course when the RTM version is released the XML file would need tweaking again and expectation that new installs should be fine


----------



## hhuey5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hhuey5*
> 
> so Far with some tweaks to the procedure n the XML file
> 
> a new install of W10 (ISO 074) works as like W8.1
> 
> now the real test is underway ... to see what happens when you let windows update install a new version until its up to date
> 
> expectation: it would bomb
> 
> of course when the RTM version is released the XML file would need tweaking again and expectation that new installs should be fine


The Win Update Upgrade from 074 to 162 worked ... D:\Users, swapfile, pagefile is there etc
Only had to make one adjustment to one of my preferences
I left program data on C

I see it upgraded the D:\Users

so its works nice overall

yes its a pain every time they put out a new build I have to reenter some of tweaks but that life in the insiders program


----------



## hhuey5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyphur*
> 
> Apologies if this has been asked/answered before, but I didn't see it in search. Will you be making a thread like this for Windows10? Seems there might be a bit of changes.
> Currently on the preview, with my Win8.1 settings brought over, have my primary folders location changed from my ssd to my hdd like in the first post. But I noticed some of those primary folders (docs, downs, music, onedrive,pics,vids) pop back up in the user folder on Win10, and do not have a location area under properties. I think this has to do with the system-storage settings area, which asks for save locations for those.


yes u can do properties\location of doc video etc they didn;t drop that


----------



## Mercyflush64

I have a question about a guide you wrote on that "other" website and there was a response below that I had a concern with.

I have formatted my SSD with GPT and then I read that this guy formatted all of his drives with the GPT partition. Is this what you are supposed to do or just the SSD with your OS and the rest of my drives left MBR?

A;sp a question about your fast boot setup. I have two USB 3.0 external drives that really seem to slow down my booting time. Especially the WD 4tb drives takes longer than the Segate 5tb. Is there a way to speed this process up or bypass the boot scan of these two drives?

My sig rig is up to date with my current hardware.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercyflush64*
> 
> I have a question about a guide you wrote on that "other" website and there was a response below that I had a concern with.
> 
> I have formatted my SSD with GPT and then I read that this guy formatted all of his drives with the GPT partition. Is this what you are supposed to do or just the SSD with your OS and the rest of my drives left MBR?
> 
> A;sp a question about your fast boot setup. I have two USB 3.0 external drives that really seem to slow down my booting time. Especially the WD 4tb drives takes longer than the Segate 5tb. Is there a way to speed this process up or bypass the boot scan of these two drives?
> 
> My sig rig is up to date with my current hardware.


secondary drives don't need to be gpt

And you need to disconnect the externals to speed up boot. Windows likes to hang on externals for some reason and I haven't see how to fix that issue.


----------



## Mercyflush64

Rats. I may as well just stick with the regular boot sequence. I seriously do not know why they can charge so much for an external HDD and not include an on/off switch. Where mine are located it's not an easy task to reach in there behind everything and pull a cable.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercyflush64*
> 
> Rats. I may as well just stick with the regular boot sequence. I seriously do not know why they can charge so much for an external HDD and not include an on/off switch. Where mine are located it's not an easy task to reach in there behind everything and pull a cable.


Try using something like *these* for your externals? You can get kits with more/less outlets, whichever you need and they aren't too expensive.


----------



## Mercyflush64

I'm actually thinking of using another power strip for them and just make it closer to the frony of my desk for easier access.


----------



## v1p3r

Hi,

How would I optimise my SSD for Windows 10?

Thanks


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1p3r*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> How would I optimise my SSD for Windows 10?
> 
> Thanks


Idk, I still need to migrate to windows 10 and play with it.


----------



## morbid_bean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Idk, I still need to migrate to windows 10 and play with it.


No Rush Partner


----------



## hhuey5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1p3r*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> How would I optimise my SSD for Windows 10?
> 
> Thanks


whats changed that the old ways doesn't work?


----------



## hurricane28

I have a question about Windows 8.1

I have a very strange problem or i am to stupid to understand lol

i tried to make a slide show for my background and downloaded some nice pictures on the internet and made an folder that contains these pictures.

Than i right click on the desktop and hit personalize. Than an menu opens and i can select a theme i want for my desktop than i click on the bottom of the screen and go to desktop background and another menu pops up and i can select the pictures i want to display.

I dragged my folder to this menu but now all my pictures are gone... can't find them anywhere on my PC anymore but the strange part is is that it says that its in the folder: C;\users\Appdata\roaming\microsoft\windows photo viewer but there is no such folder...

Is this stupid or what?! Now my question is, where did my pictures went??




Nevermind, i found it, its hidden in Windows 8.1 -_-


----------



## Sysop82

Does Sean have plans to mak a guide for windows 10? Fingers crossed


----------



## hhuey5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sysop82*
> 
> Does Sean have plans to mak a guide for windows 10? Fingers crossed


depending upon what you need done this thread teaches you how to apply the knowledge to Win10
that is on a new install everything I tried works
the experience of Win10 upgrade on my Test Environment works (Win 10 install to upgraded Win10)
as long as you can tell what Win10 has done in the upgrade then thats where you would reapply those little things


----------



## Caos

> good, I have 8gb of ram memorira, as would be the maximum and minimum recommended for virtual memory? Thank you


----------



## Mule928

I have heard that updates cannot be turned off in Win 10. Does anyone know if this is correct?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mule928*
> 
> I have heard that updates cannot be turned off in Win 10. Does anyone know if this is correct?


You heard right!


----------



## xUp1nSmokex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mule928*
> 
> I have heard that updates cannot be turned off in Win 10. Does anyone know if this is correct?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> You heard right!


You can turn them off...


----------



## Mule928

Thanks! Smart folks in here!


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xUp1nSmokex*
> 
> You can turn them off...


Smart! I forgot that you can do just about anything in local GPO's. Thanks!


----------



## jorpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xUp1nSmokex*
> 
> You can turn them off...


is there some sort of trick to getting windows update to check for updates after editing the group policy? I edited it just like the picture but now windows update wont check for updates or even completely load


----------



## GeeSimpson

It's so irritating the problem I have using Firefox, when I try to open the drop down menu's in the OP, the page scrolls to the top and doesn't open the menu.


----------



## Jaffi

I want to install Windows 10 in UEFI mode because of GPT. Do I need an USB stick for that or is it also possible from DVD? I will install Windows 10 on a new SSD, but the old data is still on a HDD with MBR. Can I still read this HDD in a GPT installed Windows 10?


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaffi*
> 
> I want to install Windows 10 in UEFI mode because of GPT. Do I need an USB stick for that or is it also possible from DVD? I will install Windows 10 on a new SSD, but the old data is still on a HDD with MBR. Can I still read this HDD in a GPT installed Windows 10?


I'm pretty sure if you can just boot into the Windows installation using a DVD, you can use the cmd commands (convert gpt) the same way as if you were using a bootable USB.


----------



## Jaffi

Is it normal that, after an UEFI install, windows can't boot directly from the SSD, but I have to choose Windows Bootmanager instead? Also, is it possible that this bootmanager got somehow corrupted when I plugged in my old SSD after windows 10 installation on new SSD, but the old SSD still had a copy of Windows 7 on it?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaffi*
> 
> Is it normal that, after an UEFI install, windows can't boot directly from the SSD, but I have to choose Windows Bootmanager instead? Also, is it possible that this bootmanager got somehow corrupted when I plugged in my old SSD after windows 10 installation on new SSD, but the old SSD still had a copy of Windows 7 on it?


Yes, when you do a UEFI install you have to boot off of Windows boot manager in the UEFI, not the specific drive. As long as you boot off of the Win boot manager you shouldn't have any issues booting, even with drives from other systems in your system


----------



## Jake3

1. Will there be any conflict if I install Windows 10 on a brand new SSD (I'm planning on GPT for the SSD) but I still want to use my current HDD (MBR) with Windows XP and Windows 7 installed on it as a storage drive for times when Windows 10 is booted? The condition is to keep everything that's on the HDD now, including the ability to boot Windows XP and 7 when I want to.

2. Can I multi-boot b/w Windows XP, 7 and 10, or the choice b/w 10 and the others can only be done by changing boot order of drives in BIOS?

3. Is it true that MBR has slightly better performance (as the only possible advantage over GPT) than GPT (read it somewhere)?

4. If I install Windows 10 now without a UEFI GOP GFX card, but later add one, will I be able to get the faster boot times, or does it have to be present before and during the installation in order to use that feature? Also, does my monitor have to be connected to that GFX card, 'cause if not, then I could use the onboard Intel GPU?

5. What's best - to pre-format and partition the SSD using my Windows 7 install, or do it during the installation of Windows 10?


----------



## Use

I installed Windows 10 on my HP DV9815 and on an Intel 330 series SSD with WD Black secondary HDD and I benchmarked the drives and the SSD came up with lower results as the HDD. Is there any way to find out if the laptop is AHCI capable? BIOS will not allow me to change controller and in the device manager there is no sign of AHCI only standard IDE.
If it's not AHCI capable will leave only the WD Black, I got another machine that would need an SSD.


----------



## hhuey5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Use*
> 
> I installed Windows 10 on my HP DV9815 and on an Intel 330 series SSD with WD Black secondary HDD and I benchmarked the drives and the SSD came up with lower results as the HDD. Is there any way to find out if the laptop is AHCI capable? BIOS will not allow me to change controller and in the device manager there is no sign of AHCI only standard IDE.
> If it's not AHCI capable will leave only the WD Black, I got another machine that would need an SSD.


when googling avoid those websites trying to sell u a driver

http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Notebook-Hardware-and-Upgrade-Questions/Does-my-old-dv9790eb-laptop-support-AHCI-for-SSD-can-t-find/td-p/4906277

http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/244840-32-convert-sata-ahci-vista


----------



## Use

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hhuey5*
> 
> when googling avoid those websites trying to sell u a driver
> 
> http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Notebook-Hardware-and-Upgrade-Questions/Does-my-old-dv9790eb-laptop-support-AHCI-for-SSD-can-t-find/td-p/4906277
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/244840-32-convert-sata-ahci-vista


Good find! Thanks, unfortunately did not help. Meanwhile I found evidence my SSD is running in IDE mode with Everest.


----------



## Alastair

Can this be used for Win 10 too? I do not see any guides for Win 10.


----------



## Alastair

Also I have just finished re-installing Windows 10 onto my SSD and now I see that it is set to MBR and not GPT. Can I make an Image of the OS and the files on the drive and then format the drive to GPT and then reinstall from my back up image? Is that possible?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Also I have just finished re-installing Windows 10 onto my SSD and now I see that it is set to MBR and not GPT. Can I make an Image of the OS and the files on the drive and then format the drive to GPT and then reinstall from my back up image? Is that possible?


If you have an separate drive yes you can. I use aomei backup tool in order to make an system image of my good working Windows installation so when things go bad or corrupt i can easily set things back.


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Can this be used for Win 10 too? I do not see any guides for Win 10.


I would imagine so since Windows 10 is very similar to 8/8.1. Im working on getting my new Sandisk Extreme Pro's setup in RAID 0. Got Windows installed last night but I think Ill reformat in GPT if its not and start over again. Love how fast Windows 10 installs off of my SSD running virtual ISO's.


----------



## Speedster159

Are there any direct ISO downloads for 8.1 Pro? Alienware dosn't provide the OEM key and from research it's apparently "injected" from the UEFI.


----------



## Mega Man

Derete


----------



## TheEnergy

Is there a way to make my D: drive (my main SSD) the default drive for installing new software? I only have a 256gb M.2 as my main OS and certain programs are installing by default to it (Local C:/) and I get no option when installing to change the drive install path?


----------



## Speedster159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxAlbertoxX*
> 
> Is there a way to make my D: drive (my main SSD) the default drive for installing new software? I only have a 256gb M.2 as my main OS and certain programs are installing by default to it (Local C:/) and I get no option when installing to change the drive install path?


Like what programs? Can't you just change the drive letter on installation?

What I usually do is change the drive letter on installation if I could or if can't I'll simply setup a junction after installation or pre-empt the folder junction if there's not enough space on the SSD, but the number of programs that won't let you choose the install directory is really small.


----------



## TheEnergy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> Like what programs? Can't you just change the drive letter on installation?
> 
> What I usually do is change the drive letter on installation if I could or if can't I'll simply setup a junction after installation or pre-empt the folder junction if there's not enough space on the SSD, but the number of programs that won't let you choose the install directory is really small.


Uh, it's my Western Digital Passport 2TB external HDD. Whether 'recommended' or 'custom' install paths both direct to Local C:/

Does it make sense to install like NVIDIA drivers (GTX980Ti) to my secondary SSD? Or must gpu drivers and like drivers for my Corsair cooler need to be on main OS SSD?

I want to save space on the main OS SSD because it is 256gb M.2 Samsung 950


----------



## Speedster159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxAlbertoxX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> Like what programs? Can't you just change the drive letter on installation?
> 
> What I usually do is change the drive letter on installation if I could or if can't I'll simply setup a junction after installation or pre-empt the folder junction if there's not enough space on the SSD, but the number of programs that won't let you choose the install directory is really small.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, it's my Western Digital Passport 2TB external HDD. Whether 'recommended' or 'custom' install paths both direct to Local C:/
> 
> Does it make sense to install like NVIDIA drivers (GTX980Ti) to my secondary SSD? Or must gpu drivers and like drivers for my Corsair cooler need to be on main OS SSD?
> 
> I want to save space on the main OS SSD because it is 256gb M.2 Samsung 950
Click to expand...

I'm also living off a 256GB SSD and I'm doing fine. I'd recommend you install anything system related and/or crucial to the SSD and then use a secondary *internal* HDD for less important programs.

Atleast that's why I do. I have the MX100 and a WD Blue 500GB Short stroked for system and applications.


----------



## iakovl

Is there a similar guide for 10?


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iakovl*
> 
> Is there a similar guide for 10?


I was going to ask the same thing but since your question hasn't been answered in over a month, I take it Sean just assumes people with use the Windows 8 guide for 10.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> I was going to ask the same thing but since your question hasn't been answered in over a month, I take it Sean just assumes people with use the Windows 8 guide for 10.


Essentially follow this for install and no tweaking needed much for windows 10.

You can learn more from this as well: http://www.thessdreview.com/ssd-guides/optimization-guides/complete-guide-to-speeding-up-your-pcs-boot-times/


----------



## SoryErikson

Greetings,

I am sorry if this question has already been answered somewhere in here and I glanced over it, but my circumstances are somewhat unique. Recently, the internal HDD of my ~1,5 year old laptop had gone to a better place, so I decided to buy a new one and got myself the Samsung 850 EVO 250GB to go with it (in a caddy, replacing the optical drive). I intend to run the SSD + HDD combo, installing a fresh copy of Win 10 on the SSD. My problem starts at step 6. of the System Preparation section (where it is necessary to disconnect the HDD in order for the system to not mess up the boot files), since I cannot open the laptop at home and manually detach and re-attach the drive (the installation of the SSD and HDD was done by the techs at the laptop shop).

My question is as follows: Is it possible to somehow work around this without disconnecting the HDD (since it is a completely clean install etc.), and if it is not, what are the downsides of installing the OS on the SSD with both connected? (Does it only extend the boot time, or does it compromise the in-OS performance?).
Frankly, if the only downside is a couple seconds longer boot time, I reckon the hassle of opening and re-opening is not worth it.

Thanks a lot for the reply


----------

